# Sticky  Vintage Traynor and Garnet Amps Thread



## torndownunit

I just thought I'd start a central thread for discussion of Traynor and Garnet amps.

I have owned a YBA-1, a YGM-3 and now a YBA-2A. I have loved them all.

I was just watching a couple of auctions on eBay and a 6V6 YBA-2A is already up to $404 USD with 3 days left in the bidding! ANd there is a 1965 YBA-1 that is at $415 USD with 5 days left and 11 bids already. I know these are both sought after models/years, but I think these 2 auctions are going to break some eBay Traynor price records.

But anyway, post your experience with vintage Traynor/Garnet amps!


----------



## ed2000

I remember buying a YBA 1 and 2 x12 cab in the early 70's for $100 and selling for the same unit for $200 5 years later. In 2002 I bought a YBA -1A and 4 x12 cab for $280 and sold it a couple of years later for $320...just too much power.
1) 1966 Traynor YBA-1 BassMaster
2) 1968 Traynor YBA-1 BassMaster
3) Garnet Lil Rock head
4) Traynor 2 x 12 bumper cab
...and....
6) Yorkville Bloc100GT

Coupla years later only #3 remains with a VibroChanp and Vox Pathfinder 15r


----------



## Scottone

I've owned quite a few Traynors and Garnets over the years and they used to be incredible bargins when you could get them for 50 - 100 bucks.

I'd say that the best of the lot were a tube-rectified Bassmaster and an early Guitarmate Reverb III with the transformer in the reverb circuit (a la Fender). Those were my go-to amps for a few years.

To be honest, none were in the same league as my Stephenson LJ-15, although with mods they could have certainly been improved. 

I've never owned one, but the Garnet Mini-Bass is a very cool little amp. I used to jam with a guy who had one, and used it every chance I got. Also there is a Garnet (and related Stensil models) that has cathode biased 6L6's and a 2x12 spearker config. I repaired one of those for a friend of mine and it was a killer sounding amp.

Certainly not the bargins that they were before, but still a lot of amp for the money.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

She's stuck at the top now.


----------



## Ripper

Out here where I am you see Garnets fairly often at reasonable prices. I just grabbed a mint Sessionmaster 2x12 for $175.00. It was sold by a local church that had bought it new. I own four garnets and love them all.


----------



## torndownunit

I got my YBA-1 in about 1995 for $75. I sold it last year when I was moving for $600 believe it or not. It was an early one, so it was pretty desirable.


----------



## Telemark

Thanks to this forum I recovered an old YBA1 that I had given away because it was too heavy!


I have made a project of it and ended up with 6L6 ouptut stage.

It finally sounds and works like ?I think it should after lots of experiementing, only slight mods to the input coupling and tone stack and 1 Meg volume puts. Otherwise it's all Stock and LOUD.

I need a good 2-12 Cab to go with this Head.

I just spoke with a local collecter that has a Y(?)R , a Garnet and another YBA along with a some fenders -a Vibrolux and a twin.

I am heading over to see what's up and how I can help him out. THe garnett is in pieces!


----------



## guitarzan

i have a round cornered Traynor custom reverb YSR1 head and matching 2x12 cab. i am in the process of looking for someone in N.S to tweak it a bit and get it all cleaned up.
it works now but it needs TLC.
the sucker is loud and the channel bridging trick is great for getting crunch.
50 watts is enough.


----------



## ed2000

*Advice: should I sell my working well Dyna Bass?*

blank space


----------



## Gibson Guy

Reading this is making me all nostalgic. In the late 70's I picked up a used Bassmaster with a twin 15 cab for $100. I used it for guitar. Incredible amp. At the time, I think it weighed about as much as I did. I used to heave it into the trunk of my '69 Polara and blow the windows out of places. A friend had a Garnet head with a home-made 4-12 cab, and it was a bit of a monster too. Ahh, the good old days. That'd be wayyyy too much amp for me now.


----------



## ssdeluxe

love em.
had tonnes of these over the years now:
have a 
yba-2a (base mate head, 2x 84's)
ygl-3a (mark111 head 4x 34's)

great to work on:

my overall experience is: they are super well built, and take well to "tweaking" to get them a little more "juicy" sounding, out of the box I would describe them as really good, but a little "hard" sounding, for lack of a better descriptor.


----------



## bluecoyote

I had a Traynor Guitar Amp and PA in the late 70s/early 80s I cannot remember the model number of the amp. It was just a great amp. Sold it to get cash to move away after University. 

However, I still have the two 15" Traynor Speakers in my studio. They work and sound as well today as they did 30 years ago!


----------



## radapaw

Sniff, just sold my Traynor YBA-1a on Saturday...That was a hard one to see go. Luckily I've got a Garnet Pro bass in the basement waiting for some work.


----------



## gerald guerrero

I'd trade my left Knut for a Garnet.


----------



## Yerffej

gerald guerrero said:


> I'd trade my left Knut for a Garnet.


some deals are still available, you just need to get lucky


----------



## Hagar

A little birdy told me there may be some interesting news on the Garnet front coming out over the next while. Before Gar passed away he made a deal to pass on the designs, rights and assets of Garnet Amplifiers. They went to the _perfect_ person to hold them. That's all I know for now. Just keep your eyes and ears open for "new" Garnet news. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## radapaw

[GLOAT] ya the Garnet was a great deal too.... free! [/GLOAT]

I'm not sure if it's technically public knowledge yet, but if anyones interested there is also a little birdy in the yahoo garnet group who's revealing some future plans! http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/garnet-amps/

I think that deserves a dancing banana
:banana:


----------



## Ripper

The Garnet group is a great group and Garnet amps is still going, it has been taken over by a fellow that has been working with Gar for years. He has just announced that he now has repro Garnet amp logos for sale, both in chrome and in brass.


----------



## allthumbs56

I still remember the day I took my Garnet Pro to the dump 20 years ago because the shop said it would cost too much to retube and that I was better off with solid state. 

I could cry right now.


----------



## sesroh

please see my thread "advice needed!!"


----------



## Budda

what is the YBA model that is supposed to be a poor man's plexi? I WANT A 70'S YBA! lol. i have a 120W tube head, i think i can handle something else too haha. and i have ear plugs .

I think its a YBA-3 im after. the highschool has an old traynor combo that doesnt really work...but the teacher who's responsible for it wont let us take it and get it back in working order.. stupid school.


----------



## Wild Bill

Budda said:


> what is the YBA model that is supposed to be a poor man's plexi? I WANT A 70'S YBA! lol. i have a 120W tube head, i think i can handle something else too haha. and i have ear plugs .
> 
> I think its a YBA-3 im after. the highschool has an old traynor combo that doesnt really work...but the teacher who's responsible for it wont let us take it and get it back in working order.. stupid school.


Pretty well any old Traynor can be "Marshallized". Whatever output tubes are in the amp determines what power level you get.

A YBA 3 is a bass head and not really Plexi style when stock. Nice and loud, 'though! I modded one for a nephew in a hardcore band. Kept the power section but re-did the preamp like a JCM800. The other guitarist had a Mesa Dual Recto and the Traynor just blew it out of the water!

That felt REAL good! :rockon2:


----------



## traynor_garnet

Budda said:


> what is the YBA model that is supposed to be a poor man's plexi? I WANT A 70'S YBA!
> 
> I think its a YBA-3 im after.


You are talking about a YBA-1 but please don't call them a "poor man's Plexi" because they stand on their own.

TG


----------



## Budda

YBA-1 it is! cheers 

traynors stand on their own...if you know what you're doing. my friend was like "Never heard of 'em", i showed him the cleans and what the OD can do, and he was like "hot DAMN" lol


----------



## bolero

Wild Bill said:


> Pretty well any old Traynor can be "Marshallized". Whatever output tubes are in the amp determines what power level you get.
> 
> A YBA 3 is a bass head and not really Plexi style when stock. Nice and loud, 'though! I modded one for a nephew in a hardcore band. Kept the power section but re-did the preamp like a JCM800. The other guitarist had a Mesa Dual Recto and the Traynor just blew it out of the water!
> 
> That felt REAL good! :rockon2:



hahahahahaha...hilarious

:food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


----------



## bolero

allthumbs56 said:


> I still remember the day I took my Garnet Pro to the dump 20 years ago because the shop said it would cost too much to retube and that I was better off with solid state.
> 
> I could cry right now.



oh noooo...........


I picked up a BTO from a friend out west, it is a fantastic sounding amp


----------



## Spikezone

allthumbs56 said:


> I still remember the day I took my Garnet Pro to the dump 20 years ago because the shop said it would cost too much to retube and that I was better off with solid state.
> 
> I could cry right now.


Yep, and I owned one with the 2x12, 2xhorn cab when I was a teenager and convinced myself that it didn't sound right so that I could justify trading it in on a Marshall 50w half-stack so I could be like Jimi and Jimmy. What a DORK! Never did like that Marshall! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## shoretyus

Spikezone said:


> -Mikey


is this the spike/ mikey that I know? 

pat


----------



## Spikezone

I don't think so, Pat. I live in Port Alberni, B.C., and don't know where Coe Hill is, but that would have been a cool thing...
-Mikey


----------



## shoretyus

okkkk the net does make it a small world some times..


----------



## Voxguy76

Hey guys,

Ive got a YBA-2a Bass Mate with the EL84's. Overall i like the sound, but read about mods being done on this amp. Can anyone outline what kind of mods and what they result in? Thanks.


----------



## butterknucket

I have an old Guitarmate which is pretty nice. 

I wouldn't say it's the be all of amps, but I can't bring myself to get rid of it because it has the nicest tremolo I've ever heard.


----------



## Yerffej

Yeah on top of my bassmate, I just picked up a ygm3. it isn't working yet, hut I have high hopes. thinking of making some head boxes for them.

the mods I want done on the bassmate are pretty clear, it has a really nasty buzz at high volumes. some power supply issue maybe


----------



## Tycho

I had a YGM-3 that my mom bought for me new in 1972. It went through a lot. I had it right up until last year when I sold it to a friend to make room for a Matchless. I figure I can always get it back if I start to miss it.

I actually had it on consignment at Capsule in Toronto for a few months, but there were no takers. I guess there are just too many of those around.


----------



## djem

torndownunit said:


> I just thought I'd start a central thread for discussion of Traynor and Garnet amps.
> 
> I have owned a YBA-1, a YGM-3 and now a YBA-2A. I have loved them all.
> 
> I was just watching a couple of auctions on eBay and a 6V6 YBA-2A is already up to $404 USD with 3 days left in the bidding! ANd there is a 1965 YBA-1 that is at $415 USD with 5 days left and 11 bids already. I know these are both sought after models/years, but I think these 2 auctions are going to break some eBay Traynor price records.
> 
> But anyway, post your experience with vintage Traynor/Garnet amps!


The highest price I've seen a Traynor YBA-1 go for was USD 850.00 on eBay. the guy who sold it was a member of that Yahoo Traynor discussion group and he made a bunch of mods on the amp. It was a 60's tube rectified version and in good shape. $850....wow! I couldn't believe it.

Then again, I sold my Marshall JCM 800 2205 (absolute dead mint with original box, footswitch, etc.) for over $1700 on an eBay auction. Supply and demand.

My current Traynor lineup is:

1) YBA-1 Bassmaster script logo tube rectified and modded to a Bassman style circuit.
2) YBA-1 Bassmaster SS rectifier modded to a plexi circuit w/ OEI plexi output transformer
3) YBA-1 Bassmaster SS rectifier no mods. Dead stock
4) YSR-1 Custom Reverb 50W Head
5) YBA-2B Bass Mate combo very early model script logo
6) YBA-2B Bass Mate combo 70's model

The last amp (#6) I picked up for $50. I paid $60 for parts and labour to get it working (Tim at Songbird). The thing just screams and it's tone is unbelievable. Do yourselves a favour is you see one of these things - buy it without thinking.

I bought all these amps a while back when prices were cheap and there were tons of Traynors circulating in the GTA. Dollar for dollar, they are an unbeatable value and rock-solid. Play them stock or mod them.

dj


----------



## bRian

I'm guessing most of you don't have an original footswitch; so what are you using to switch tremola and reverb?


----------



## djem

bRian said:


> I'm guessing most of you don't have an original footswitch; so what are you using to switch tremola and reverb?


The only amp that I own that requires a switch is the Reverb Master. I just use my hands, but you can find footswitches anywhere or even make them yourself.


----------



## butterknucket

bRian said:


> I'm guessing most of you don't have an original footswitch; so what are you using to switch tremola and reverb?



I use the Roland FS-1(?) for my Guitar Mate and it works fine.


----------



## Yerffej

butterknucket said:


> I use the Roland FS-1(?) for my Guitar Mate and it works fine.


oh yeah, I havent got my guitar mate working quite yet, but I was thinking of just making some footswitchs for it. Or maybe just leaving 1/4" plugs in and accessing from the front; or are the plugs even neccessary?


----------



## butterknucket

Yerffej said:


> oh yeah, I havent got my guitar mate working quite yet, but I was thinking of just making some footswitchs for it. Or maybe just leaving 1/4" plugs in and accessing from the front; or are the plugs even neccessary?



I'm not quite sure what you're asking. 


If you want to turn the reverb and tremolo on and off while playing you'll need some kind of footswitch. 

Otherwise you can just turn them on and off with the knobs on the front of the amp.


----------



## torndownunit

butterknucket said:


> I have an old Guitarmate which is pretty nice.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's the be all of amps, but I can't bring myself to get rid of it because it has the nicest tremolo I've ever heard.


Do you have the stock speaker in it? When I replaced the stock speaker in the one I had it sounded incredible. I wish I hadn't sold that amp, but I have a YBA-2A head now that is a pretty good replacement. It has a similar tone, but weighs about 20 lbs less hah. 

I just got a new little 12" pine cabinet made to go with it, and have a 12" Jensen Neo in it. It's a pretty cool light weight setup. And the New can really handle the bass well. It's a killer rig for running a Tele into.

You are right about the tremolo. It's pretty unique sounding. It sounds deeper and more lush then any other tremolo I have heard.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I bought an old Musicman footswitch on ebay. It's one of the few footswitches I saw that had two 1/4 plugs coming out of it. Also, tres cool because the buttons are actually labelled reverb and tremolo.

Any 1/4 jack will do, but make sure the two button footswitch you buy doesn't use a stereo jack on the end (most do).

TG



bRian said:


> I'm guessing most of you don't have an original footswitch; so what are you using to switch tremola and reverb?


----------



## gpower

guitarzan said:


> i have a round cornered Traynor custom reverb YSR1 head and matching 2x12 cab. i am in the process of looking for someone in N.S to tweak it a bit and get it all cleaned up.
> it works now but it needs TLC.
> the sucker is loud and the channel bridging trick is great for getting crunch.
> 50 watts is enough.


Check with Doug Sampson at Musicstop in Bedford. There's a guy in Sackville I'm pretty sure is a buddy of Dougs.


----------



## gpower

I've owned several over the years: YGM 1, 2, & 3 as well as a Mark III 2x12 combo. I currently use a modded YCV-20 for jammimg and a 50's Lectrolab R200 at home.


----------



## guitarzan

gpower said:


> Check with Doug Sampson at Musicstop in Bedford. There's a guy in Sackville I'm pretty sure is a buddy of Dougs.


thanks a whole bunch Gpower. i will look into that. i am in the annapolis valley so it is close enough for me.


----------



## bolero

djem said:


> My current Traynor lineup is:
> 
> 1) YBA-1 Bassmaster script logo tube rectified and modded to a Bassman style circuit.
> 2) YBA-1 Bassmaster SS rectifier modded to a plexi circuit w/ OEI plexi output transformer
> 3) YBA-1 Bassmaster SS rectifier no mods. Dead stock
> 4) YSR-1 Custom Reverb 50W Head
> 5) YBA-2B Bass Mate combo very early model script logo
> 6) YBA-2B Bass Mate combo 70's model
> 
> 
> dj



hey djem, I just bought a 1967 YBA-1, and am wondering what ( or if !! ) to do to it

what is your take on the bassman vs. plexi vs. stock circuits?

thx much


----------



## torndownunit

bolero said:


> hey djem, I just bought a 1967 YBA-1, and am wondering what ( or if !! ) to do to it
> 
> what is your take on the bassman vs. plexi vs. stock circuits?
> 
> thx much


I had the Plexi mods done on my 1968 YBA-1 before I sold it. It didn't cost much to do, and the amp sounded great. But it also sounded great before the mods. I really don't know if one sound was 'better' then the other. Just different. It doesn't cost much to do though, so it's worth trying out to see what you think.


----------



## traynor_garnet

torndownunit said:


> I had the Plexi mods done on my 1968 YBA-1 before I sold it. It didn't cost much to do, and the amp sounded great. But it also sounded great before the mods. I really don't know if one sound was 'better' then the other. Just different. It doesn't cost much to do though, so it's worth trying out to see what you think.


Here here. It drives me nuts that people buy these things and gut them because it's not a "proper" circuit. Traynor did do a few small "odd" things here and there (4 meg volume pot, bright cap from ice pick hell, etc) but they are very small and changing them just makes the amp more functional. These amps sound amazing and have their own voice. Was do everything have to be derivative of Marshall or Fender?

TG


----------



## Ripper

traynor_garnet said:


> Here here. It drives me nuts that people buy these things and gut them because it's not a "proper" circuit. Traynor did do a few small "odd" things here and there (4 meg volume pot, bright cap from ice pick hell, etc) but they are very small and changing them just makes the amp more functional. These amps sound amazing and have their own voice. Was do everything have to be derivative of Marshall or Fender?
> 
> TG


Agreed, the only one of my Garnets I've ever thought of really doing over is a Rebel PA-90 head that I have. I wouldn't touch the rest outside of changing some of the caps out etc. They sound fantastic and like you said, they have their own sound and each model is different in it's own right.


----------



## djem

traynor_garnet said:


> Here here. It drives me nuts that people buy these things and gut them because it's not a "proper" circuit. Traynor did do a few small "odd" things here and there (4 meg volume pot, bright cap from ice pick hell, etc) but they are very small and changing them just makes the amp more functional. These amps sound amazing and have their own voice. Was do everything have to be derivative of Marshall or Fender?
> 
> TG


It shouldn't drive you nuts. It all depends on what you sound you want and that is extremely subjective to each individual. It's funny that you mention why do everything that is derivative of Marshall or Fender.

Why? Well, Leo Fender basically took Western Electric tube amp circuits and developed them into his own line of Fender amps, Jim Marshall then copied Fender, Peter Traynor then copied Marshall. That's a very condensed version, but *I think it serves to point out that this 'amp genealogy' is closely related and you really can't separate them so easily, at least for the earlier amp designs.*

There's nothing wrong with modding a YBA-1 to a Bassman or Plexi circuit if that's the sound you are after. After all, most of the best rock music *ever* was recorded using these amps. I think it's quite elementary in deciding whether or not to pick up and mod a Bassmaster or to find a vintage Plexi. From what I've seen, it's only driven up the costs of vintage Traynors and given them more exposure. As we know, Yorkville reintroduced a modern Traynor line in 2000. Notice how the new amp logo is reminiscent of the old script logo? Wonder why that is?

So, if you've got that chassis open and are going to replace those nasty stock volume pots and tone stacks, you may as well change the circuit to something you like. And that shouldn't drive you nuts :wink:


----------



## davetcan

Deleted. Wrong forum.


----------



## djem

bolero said:


> hey djem, I just bought a 1967 YBA-1, and am wondering what ( or if !! ) to do to it
> 
> what is your take on the bassman vs. plexi vs. stock circuits?
> 
> thx much


Hi bolero,

I hope you read my other post above. You have to ask yourself if you really want to mod your amp first because it is a commitment. Play it for a while, use pedals and have fun before you change anything. Don't rush into it. If you do decide to mod your amp, you may want to surf the Plexi Palace forum where there's lots of that kind of discussion. Here's the link:

http://www.vintageamps.com/plexiboard/index.php

I would recommend some basic tone stack (and pots) mods as well as volume pot changeouts to make the amp more useable. I purchased my tube rectified script logo YBA-1 already modified to the Bassman circuit. It is very sweet and accurate.

A tech did the plexi mod for me. It's more complicated because it involves, if you want to do it properly, changing the output transformer. That alone is at least a $250 commitment. The transformer is a key part of the mod since stock Hammond transformers colour the amps sound differently compared to what was originally in plexis. There are several 'plexi clone' transformer builders that had a lot of time on their hands to investigate and reverse engineer an actual plexi transformer (Partridge?) into a modern day product. Two of these manufacturers that I know of are OEI and Mercury Magnetics. I chose the OEI for my amp. I really love the sound of it and I have something that's about as close as you can get to a real plexi.

I also have a third YBA-1 which I'm not touching.

Hope this helps,

Doug


----------



## Wild Bill

djem said:


> Hi bolero,
> 
> A tech did the plexi mod for me. It's more complicated because it involves, if you want to do it properly, changing the output transformer. That alone is at least a $250 commitment. The transformer is a key part of the mod since stock Hammond transformers colour the amps sound differently compared to what was originally in plexis. There are several 'plexi clone' transformer builders that had a lot of time on their hands to investigate and reverse engineer an actual plexi transformer (Partridge?) into a modern day product. Two of these manufacturers that I know of are OEI and Mercury Magnetics. I chose the OEI for my amp. I really love the sound of it and I have something that's about as close as you can get to a real plexi.
> 
> Doug


As a tech who has done a LOT of Traynor/Plexi conversions I would add that to me the Traynor OT makes it sound BETTER!

Those Hammond OTs were big and heavy! This is an area where many mfgrs including Marshall skimp to save costs. This leads to a number of sonic differences but the main one for this discussion is that being heavier with more iron means that the Traynor will have a much better low end response. If you compare a lead guitar OT with one in a bass amp you'll immediately note that the bass OT is about 30% bigger and heavier. This is just basic physics. Bass note energy needs a bigger transformer! Pete Traynor used a bigger OT than most of his competition.

I get a lot of younger guys bringing me Soldanos or whatever used for playing "slam dancing" music. The complaint is "the tone is too muddy, man!" The first thing I ask confirms that they're playing in some low open C tuning where the strings practically fall off. Makes for powerful chords but the OT simply can't handle it.

Old Traynors handle the bottom end just fine! When the amp is "plexi-ized" the tone is definitely Marshall but with a noticeably BETTER bottom end!

If your goal is to clone an old Plexi then replacing the OT with an OEI or Marstran makes sense but if you simply want a great Marshall type sound then I say save your money and leave the old iron in the amp alone!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## djem

Wild Bill said:


> As a tech who has done a LOT of Traynor/Plexi conversions I would add that to me the Traynor OT makes it sound BETTER!
> 
> Those Hammond OTs were big and heavy! This is an area where many mfgrs including Marshall skimp to save costs. This leads to a number of sonic differences but the main one for this discussion is that being heavier with more iron means that the Traynor will have a much better low end response. If you compare a lead guitar OT with one in a bass amp you'll immediately note that the bass OT is about 30% bigger and heavier. This is just basic physics. Bass note energy needs a bigger transformer! Pete Traynor used a bigger OT than most of his competition.
> 
> I get a lot of younger guys bringing me Soldanos or whatever used for playing "slam dancing" music. The complaint is "the tone is too muddy, man!" The first thing I ask confirms that they're playing in some low open C tuning where the strings practically fall off. Makes for powerful chords but the OT simply can't handle it.
> 
> Old Traynors handle the bottom end just fine! When the amp is "plexi-ized" the tone is definitely Marshall but with a noticeably BETTER bottom end!
> 
> If your goal is to clone an old Plexi then replacing the OT with an OEI or Marstran makes sense but if you simply want a great Marshall type sound then I say save your money and leave the old iron in the amp alone!
> 
> :food-smiley-004:



Exactly. If you are trying to make a plexi clone, you have to start with the transformer to emphasize the mids and highs which is what a plexi is all about. Plus, IMO, you need to run it through a 4x12 as well. W.r.t. to Marshall production, I've read that there were inconsistancies from one plexi to another due to the variance in components (trannies, caps, etc) that were used. So not all plexis were alike. Jim just wanted to crank out amps and if some didn't get all the same parts, oh well. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## traynor_garnet

djem said:


> It shouldn't drive you nuts. It all depends on what you sound you want and that is extremely subjective to each individual. It's funny that you mention why do everything that is derivative of Marshall or Fender.
> 
> Why? Well, Leo Fender basically took Western Electric tube amp circuits and developed them into his own line of Fender amps, Jim Marshall then copied Fender, Peter Traynor then copied Marshall. That's a very condensed version, but *I think it serves to point out that this 'amp genealogy' is closely related and you really can't separate them so easily, at least for the earlier amp designs.*
> 
> From what I've seen, it's only driven up the costs of vintage Traynors and given them more exposure.


I know that basically all the "classic" amps are traced to the Western Electric book. My point is that Traynor and Garnet amps already sound awesome. There is no reason to regard them in derivative terms such as "poor man's plexi" (why not call Marshalls a "foolhardy Traynor"!). Because of the Marshall connection, the price on old Traynor and Garnets has shot through the roof. Now they are getting priced out of working musicians hands (ok, not quite yet but getting there).

Pete Traynor actually improved many of the classic designs (how many Traynors do you see with blown trannies) but people keep ripping them apart so that they are "right." Why is everyone in such a mad rush to all sound the same?

TG


----------



## NB-SK

The guy I bought my YGL-3 combo, which he put back to the specs so that the reverb is driven by a 12ax7 instead of the EL-84 that the previous owner had used. He also wired it so that the reverb and the trem work on both channels. 

So, what footswitch would work with this? One or two buttons, two 1/4 mono jacks, right? What if I bought a Fender Rivera, with the two RCA plugs and two 1/4 mono adapters?


----------



## bolero

hey guys, thx for the advice :smilie_flagge17:

I'm already familiar with plexipalace, been over there for a while

also I have a '66 jtm100, so I'm not obsessed with turning the traynor into a marshall...more about optimizing it. I've heard using a 1meg vol pot makes a huge ( better ) difference than the 4meg that is stock? and separating the channel inputs as well?

the YBA1 needs work, it has very low output & buzzing, something is wrong & I hope it's not the OT, because I know these old hammonds are well made & underrated. I changed all the preamp tubes with no success, will swap out the power tubes next, but it's going into the tech for a once over in any case


but I am real curious about how the circuit differences sound, between the stock YBA1 vs. bassman YBA1 vs. plexi YBA1?


I'll be looking thru the "traynor tweaks" archive too, for tips

I do believe in preserving the designs Pete Traynor came up with; I know he really did some great stuff, so I'm not about to gut the amp & butcher it into something it was never designed to be. I have heard a YBA1 and it sounded fantastic...but it had some minor tweaks done, based on Sean Kilback & JC Maillet's notes




thx much!


----------



## bolero

...come to think of it, if anything I've been jonesing for a jtm45 lately :rockon2:

but my YBA isn't tube rectified


----------



## djem

bolero said:


> ...come to think of it, if anything I've been jonesing for a jtm45 lately :rockon2:
> 
> but my YBA isn't tube rectified


That's a mod that can be done as well.

One additional thing I did to my YBA-1 -> Plexi was to have a ohm selector switch installed as well. Something to consider.


----------



## bolero

yes, there is an unused tap on the OT that has been clipped


so my shortlist:

0. get the amp working so I can hear how it sounds as-is

1. do the basic "traynor tweaks" mods...vol pot, change bright cap, unlink channels

2. install ohm switch & implement clipped OT tap

3. maybe...install weber rectifier thing in place of a rectifier tube....this could probably go inside the chassis without any drilling (?) it's silicon right now


----------



## Wild Bill

bolero said:


> yes, there is an unused tap on the OT that has been clipped
> 
> 
> so my shortlist:
> 
> 0. get the amp working so I can hear how it sounds as-is
> 
> 1. do the basic "traynor tweaks" mods...vol pot, change bright cap, unlink channels
> 
> 2. install ohm switch & implement clipped OT tap
> 
> 3. maybe...install weber rectifier thing in place of a rectifier tube....this could probably go inside the chassis without any drilling (?) it's silicon right now


Just put a 10 watt 200-250 ohm resistor between the silicon bridge and the 1st filter cap, so that the whole B+ has to first go through this resistor.

That's all a weber type thing is doing! At idle currents you'll drop maybe a bit less than 20 volts. When the amp is cranking a pair of EL34's would draw enough to get more like 40 volts of sag. 

This is very much like a tube rectifier. Not precisely, but close enough for rock and roll! Make sure the resistor sits clear in the air and not rubbing up against something. It will get warm but a 10 watt rating should never have a problem.

200-250 ohms will be closer to a 5U4 sag. A 100 ohm resistor will be more like a GZ34/5AR4, which is a "tighter" rectifier with less sag.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Yerffej

Thats an interesting process, Bill. I had always wondered about those weber copper rectifiers. Is it often neccessary to replace the rectifier diodes in old traynors?


----------



## Wild Bill

Yerffej said:


> Thats an interesting process, Bill. I had always wondered about those weber copper rectifiers. Is it often neccessary to replace the rectifier diodes in old traynors?


Well, I've never found a bad one yet! Silicon diodes that are operated within their specs rarely burn out. It needs something else blown up real good to take them out with it!:smile:


----------



## bolero

hey, that's a cool tip, thx Bill!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Yerffej

Wild Bill said:


> Well, I've never found a bad one yet! Silicon diodes that are operated within their specs rarely burn out. It needs something else blown up real good to take them out with it!:smile:


good to know. I have been trying to repair my yga-3 for a little while now. The power supply caps are still dead on, Filter caps are reading high, but still ok, big power supply resistors are a little high but still ok, voltages are right on all the tubes, just checked the transformer and there is no change with a different one (phew!). I have had a lot of help along the way, and I'm hoping to narrow it down a little further next time in the shop.

I am almost thinking at this point that when I tried different tubes I wasnt careful enough, I am weeding out a lot of possible culprits; I should maybe try a different new set of tubes.

oh yeah, the problem is a garbled noise in place of sweet tone. way too quiet, no change so far after all my time, but I am optimistic for the future


----------



## Wild Bill

Yerffej said:


> good to know. I have been trying to repair my yga-3 for a little while now. The power supply caps are still dead on, Filter caps are reading high, but still ok, big power supply resistors are a little high but still ok, voltages are right on all the tubes, just checked the transformer and there is no change with a different one (phew!). I have had a lot of help along the way, and I'm hoping to narrow it down a little further next time in the shop.
> 
> I am almost thinking at this point that when I tried different tubes I wasnt careful enough, I am weeding out a lot of possible culprits; I should maybe try a different new set of tubes.
> 
> oh yeah, the problem is a garbled noise in place of sweet tone. way too quiet, no change so far after all my time, but I am optimistic for the future


When you say voltages are right on the tubes, are you talking about the preamp tubes as well? Reading a volt and a bit on each cathode and nearly 200volts on the plates?

When you say garbled signal I immediately suspect a bad coupling cap. Usually they short and you'll see positive voltage on the grid (big no no!) which will screw up the cathode voltage due to the increased plate current.

Also, if the amp is old enough to have carbon comp resistors don't trust them! It's a PITA to unsolder ends to get a good measurement but in practice just check for a voltage drop across the plate resistors. If there's no drop the resistor is shorted or there's no cathode connection to ground. If you get no voltage at the plate the resistor is obviously open.

Just .02!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper

Have you tried scoping the signal to see where it starts to go bad? That can sure help in troubleshooting some of these problems.


----------



## Yerffej

Wild Bill said:


> When you say voltages are right on the tubes, are you talking about the preamp tubes as well? Reading a volt and a bit on each cathode and nearly 200volts on the plates?
> 
> When you say garbled signal I immediately suspect a bad coupling cap. Usually they short and you'll see positive voltage on the grid (big no no!) which will screw up the cathode voltage due to the increased plate current.
> 
> Also, if the amp is old enough to have carbon comp resistors don't trust them! It's a PITA to unsolder ends to get a good measurement but in practice just check for a voltage drop across the plate resistors. If there's no drop the resistor is shorted or there's no cathode connection to ground. If you get no voltage at the plate the resistor is obviously open.
> 
> Just .02!
> :food-smiley-004:


certainly higher than that on the tubes. 

I listed the name of my amp wrong to begin with though, its the ygM-3. the 18ish watt single twelve combo with reverb and trem.

I appreciate your advice a lot, and I will ask for some more help at work with instigating it. 

You are correct though, I was checking resistance across the resistors, and when I checked the tubes, it was a case of me reading plate and cathode voltages, and him saying whether or not it was ok. some seemed kind of weird, but all were within a reasonable range (so I am told)


----------



## NB-SK

I finally had someone try out my 'new' Traynor YGL-3 (I'm not at home, had it shipped there while I'm abroad). They can't seem to get any sound when plugging into the two left jacks, but it works fine in the two right ones. Any idea what could cause this?


----------



## Yerffej

NB-SK said:


> I finally someone to try out my Traynor YGL-3 (I'm not at home, had it shipped there while I'm abroad). They can't seem to get any sound when plugging into the two left jacks, but it works fine in the two right ones. Any idea what could cause this?


mine were all wired in parallel. maybe the resistors are shot?


----------



## NB-SK

Thanks for the help, Yerffej.

I got a phone call from my dad a few minutes ago (the amp is at his home). The mystery has been solved. I had asked him to test the tubes last night to be sure one wasn't burnt out, but it was late and he was going to bed. So, he checked them out first thing this morning and found that he had accidentally bent one of the connectors on one of the 12ax7s (it actually fell in his hand while he was about to pull it out because it hadn't lit). That sort of thing happens to me a lot with some tubes, JJ Tesla, usually. Their connectors are not very rigid...easier to put in, but also easier to bend. My NOS tubes don't have that problem (but they are harder to put in or take out). My dad bent the connector straight, made sure the tube was sitting properly in its slot, powered up the amp, and both channels now work.


----------



## bolero

I just put a celestion gold alnico into my garnet jammer, sounds pretty good so far....I think I may upgrade to a 100w Fane alncio though, 50w is cutting it a bit close with this amp...it's LOUD :banana:


----------



## csrMark

Started playing with a Traynor TS15 back in late 70's. My buddy still has the amp for his kid. It works fine and all original.

TONE was.......ahh....... you know........70's Traynor.

I then went to a TS200 head with the Traynor 9x10 (i think 10") cabinet.

Used it live during my high school years. TOTALLY RELIABLE.


Most of the P.A. gear we rented from Long & McQuade back then was those Traynor mixing boards with the wooden sides.. NEVER A PROBLEM.

I now use AUDIOPRO for my last two mixers..........NEVER A PROBLEM.

Cheers to Traynor.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

So guys, what is the verdict on which is the best to mod? Seems like these are getting harder to find and prices are now going in and around the 400-500$ range. Is the YBA-1 or YBA-2 the one to go with? I see more of the YBA-2 around. Also, what about the other models, do they mod and sound as good?


----------



## dwagar

a bit outside of the amp dept, but still in the Traynor 'love' dept, maybe 15 years ago I picked up an old 12400 Traynor PA head, 12 channel, 220 watt, and we're STILL using it. I think it was about $300.

Those old Traynor's are bulletproof.

and in the old Canuck amp dept, for the bottom end under my MS Pro3T (it uses a bass amp to simulate the bass rotor) for my Hammond, I use my singers old Yorkville bass amp - I don't know the model, 18" speaker, I can barely get the volume past 1 on the crazy thing.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

Guys if I had a line on a good YBA-2B with EL84's, is this a good sounding vintage amp that can give me some plexi-ish grunt ? Will it take pedals well?


----------



## djem

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Guys if I had a line on a good YBA-2B with EL84's, is this a good sounding vintage amp that can give me some plexi-ish grunt ? Will it take pedals well?



My YBA-2B just drips with saturated tone and yes, you'll get plenty of grunt, but maybe not the high end of a plexi. I am only speaking for the combos, not the head. 

My YBA-2B Bassmaster combo is a 70's model with the bumpers. Picked it up for $50 from a guy who sold it because it wasn't working. Tim at Songbird brought the circuit back to life and retubed it all for $60. Total of $110.

They are fantastic amps with basic PTP circuits that are easy to maintain.

Don't hesitate, if the price is right, pick it up.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

Some of those Plexi's can be a bit spikey due to that cap across the high treble pot... so this might be a keeper. I'm gonna check it out. volume-bass-treb, seems like a pretty simple circuit and likely easy to tweak here or there to get a bit more gain if need be.


----------



## Yerffej

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Some of those Plexi's can be a bit spikey due to that cap across the high treble pot... so this might be a keeper. I'm gonna check it out. volume-bass-treb, seems like a pretty simple circuit and likely easy to tweak here or there to get a bit more gain if need be.


yeah , desoldering the treble pass cap across the volume on my guitar mate made a word of difference (for the better)


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

What would you guys think of 400$ for a YBA-2B in very good condition but with shipping around 60$? That's the kicker for me right now is the shipping.. I'm just afraid to get a hold of this thing and then think it sucks lol. Though the reviews I have read suggests that this kills the YBA-2A heads as it uses the full first preamp stage. Thoughts from Traynor-ites?


----------



## djem

Kapo_Polenton said:


> What would you guys think of 400$ for a YBA-2B in very good condition but with shipping around 60$? That's the kicker for me right now is the shipping.. I'm just afraid to get a hold of this thing and then think it sucks lol. Though the reviews I have read suggests that this kills the YBA-2A heads as it uses the full first preamp stage. Thoughts from Traynor-ites?


I think that it's a little on the high side of market value. $300 - $350 would be a little more reasonable. At the price he's asking, you're spending the better part of $500 with shipping. I think the prices of these have been driven way up over the last few years due to the vintage hype.

To put it in perspective, you could spend around $650 and pick up a Fender "The Twin" at Songbird Ottawa and have a way more versatile amp.

There are many factors that you should base your decision on: budget, what you are going to use the amp for, style of music, maintenance costs, versatility (clean & overdrive channels), etc.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

Good points.. I am more of a marshall guy and i like that vintage fat crunch. just looking for something a little different than the plexi clone I built and maybe something with a tad more juice. This is why i was also considering the Orange Tiny terror. Lots of folks are trying to sell these Traynors now in the 400-500 range. Songbird has one for 495 in Toronto. I'm also not overly sold on the fender tone for my grind... i guess i just lean towards marshalls.


----------



## bRian

I picked up my Traynor YBA-2A dated Aug 16, 71 yesterday. I picked it up from a good friend in a swap for another piece of gear. I plan on building a 112 cab for mine. I plugged a JBL K110 into it; talk about a little brute of an amp. Lots of balls and bottom end for a little tyke and it's dead quiet at idle. I'd like to pick up some original chassis screws, handle, and back panel should anyone have something kicking around. Can't wait to try a 12" speaker. Without further adieu....


----------



## adamthemute

oops

please delete


----------



## Yerffej

bRian said:


> it's dead quiet at idle.


thats weird. My guitarmate is dead silent all the way up the volume dial, but I found the bass mate to have a terrible hum much beyond half volume. Like a really irritating arcing sound


----------



## torndownunit

My Bass Mate is dead quiet as well.


----------



## Wild Bill

Yerffej said:


> thats weird. My guitarmate is dead silent all the way up the volume dial, but I found the bass mate to have a terrible hum much beyond half volume. Like a really irritating arcing sound


Did the amp ever have a cap job?

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

Wild Bill, my Laney Pro Tubes is hums horribly and picks up radio. Filter caps are on my list of things to change as they are 22 years old (85), do you have an idea of what i should look for to kill the radio issue?


----------



## Yerffej

Wild Bill said:


> Did the amp ever have a cap job?
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


when I got it, the large filter cap exploded first thing after turning it on. By chance, my amp tech had a period correct replacement that he subbed in. it is the only unoriginal component


----------



## Wild Bill

Yerffej said:


> when I got it, the large filter cap exploded first thing after turning it on. By chance, my amp tech had a period correct replacement that he subbed in. it is the only unoriginal component


Jeff, amps are different than other antiques. Parts wear out and go bad and you find that nobody makes an original replacement part 'cuz the originals were CRAP compared to the quality of a part today! 

Filter caps dry up even if they are in a box on a shelf. They are only guaranteed for 5 years and are generally understood to last at least 10 but after that you're on borrowed time.

I would no more put an old filter cap in an amp than I would put an old brake shoe in a car.

That's just the way it works and whenever I run into a customer who wants me to put vintage parts into his amp for a repair I tell him "Sorry! Not only would that make any guarantee impossible but I don't want your amp blowing up again and reflecting on my reputation!"

Sometimes if the customer is willing to spend an extra couple of hundred dollars in labour I've opened up old can capacitors and squeezed in new individual replacements. That way the cosmetics look original.

Me, as a tech if someone wants to use the fact that everything in an old amp is original as a selling point to get me to buy it then he gets a surprise. I turn around and walk away! Might as well buy an old car where the original owner brags he's still on the original 4 quarts of oil!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Wild Bill

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Wild Bill, my Laney Pro Tubes is hums horribly and picks up radio. Filter caps are on my list of things to change as they are 22 years old (85), do you have an idea of what i should look for to kill the radio issue?


First thing I'd do is to check around the input jacks for a bad or broken connection. Also, most jacks are supposed to short when nothing is plugged in. That way they can't pick up hum and radio stations! Sometimes a jack will screw up and the shorting contacts don't short anymore.

You have to determine if the hum is circuit pickup or bad filters in the power supply. Circuit hum is 60 cycles per second. This is the hum you pickup from Fender guitar pickups or a guitar cord that came loose from your guitar but is still plugged into the amp. This is also a route for radio station pickup.

Filter hum is 120 cycles, or a low B. With this hum the volume control won't help - the amp just hums like a room full of WWF wrestlers after a tournament, where none of them had any deoderant!

If I'm not sure I plug in a guitar cord and tap the other end to inject some hum. If I can hear a difference between the two notes I know I'm dealing with filter hum and not stray pickup.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS

Can't believe my luck today... a friend tipped me off that there was a Garnet amp in a yard sale just a few miles down the road. Quickly I rushed to the van and hit the road. There it was a Garnet Session Man, 2-12 combo, 2 EL34's and 4 12AX7's . He was asking 150 but I offered 140 and he accepted. Even plugged it in and made sure it worked before lugging it away. These things are heavy. Only have played with it for a few minutes but it is incredibly quiet and sounds real nice so far. Reverb and Tremolo both work and I just happened to have a footswitch that worked with this amp. There footswitch is not a stereo as on most. It actually is 2 separate mono plugs. Gotta play around with it a bit because I think I'll use it at Sat nights gig..








[/IMG]


----------



## NB-SK

Well, I'm jealous.


----------



## butterknucket

I recently put an Eminence Cannibus Rex speaker in my Guitarmate and now it's way too bright sounding. I'm not sure what I'm going to do here as this thing can get pretty piercing with my Tele. 

I've heard stories about a resistor accross the volume pot which can be reduced to a lower value and can remedy this. Is there any truth to this story? 

I've been thinking about having it modded to sound more like a Deluxe Reverb, so:

1) Are there specific mods which can do this?
2) Who can you recommend in the Toronto or north of the GTA who can do this? 

I know who the good techs are in Toronto, but I kind of get the feeling they would rather see actual repairs and have the mods left to people who don't have a room full of repairs which have to be finished yesterday. 

Anyone?


----------



## Yerffej

butterknucket said:


> I recently put an Eminence Cannibus Rex speaker in my Guitarmate and now it's way too bright sounding. I'm not sure what I'm going to do here as this thing can get pretty piercing with my Tele.
> 
> I've heard stories about a resistor accross the volume pot which can be reduced to a lower value and can remedy this. Is there any truth to this story?
> 
> I've been thinking about having it modded to sound more like a Deluxe Reverb, so:
> 
> 1) Are there specific mods which can do this?
> 2) Who can you recommend in the Toronto or north of the GTA who can do this?
> 
> I know who the good techs are in Toronto, but I kind of get the feeling they would rather see actual repairs and have the mods left to people who don't have a room full of repairs which have to be finished yesterday.
> 
> Anyone?


thats the bright cap on the volume pot, I would just disconnect one leg (takes the shrill factor way down) besides, the Eq control on these amps is quite pronounced, you can easily dial the same highs back in.

Disappointed to hear that about the cannibis rex. I always assumed the hempcones were warm and kind of rolled off


----------



## butterknucket

Yerffej said:


> thats the bright cap on the volume pot, I would just disconnect one leg (takes the shrill factor way down) besides, the Eq control on these amps is quite pronounced, you can easily dial the same highs back in.
> 
> Disappointed to hear that about the cannibis rex. I always assumed the hempcones were warm and kind of rolled off




It definitely made the amp brighter. 

I'm sure the Cannibis Rex is a good speaker, it's just revealing how bright the amp really is.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

*Garnet amp*

just saw an add this am at kijiji. was logged onto waterloo/kitchener site, seller is from london Ont.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## highwayjones

*Traynor*

Try these sites

http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/traynor-amplifiers/

http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/~dace/vb/

http://www.kilback.net/Traynor_Tweaks_rev12_sk2007.pdf

http://www.garnetamps.com/traynor.htm

http://tone-lizard.com/Made_In_Canada.htm

Some interesting stuff here


----------



## mhammer

If you love Garnet and Traynor amps, then you owe it to yourself to take a peek at J.C. Maillet's Viva Analog website: http://www.lynx.bc.ca/~jc/

JC knows a great deal about amps (recommend his Inside Fender & Marshall amp book), but seems to be quite fond of these Canadian greats himself.


----------



## greco

I just became a "member" of the vintage Traynor "club".

I bought a YBA-2A head from forum member ssdeluxe a few days ago.

Haven't much of a chance to play through it yet...but so far I really like it.

It is missing the Traynor logo on the front
....anybody know where I can get one of the same style that would have come with it?

Any comments about this amp model would be welcomed.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## torndownunit

Greco,

Congrads on your purchase. While I have been playing through my YBA-2A head for awhile, I only recently started actively jamming with a band again. The amp sounds so amazing dimed out at practice. I use my BYOC for a little more gain, but it gets a fantastic crunch with no pedals.

The only mod I have considered doing to it is to make the tone pots a little more. I basically have the bass knowb turned down to zero at all times.


----------



## greco

torndownunit said:


> The only mod I have considered doing to it is to make the tone pots a little more.


I'm not sure what you mean by this ?

Thanks for the hint about turning the bass down to a low setting.

Dave


----------



## torndownunit

I was a little drunk when I typed that. I meant, the tone knobs basically aren't very useful as is. I basically have to keep the bass dialed to zero as mentioned or I risk blowing my speaker lol. It's cool because I happen to like it with the tone control at zero. But I have very little control over the EQ.


----------



## NB-SK

torndownunit said:


> I was a little drunk when I typed that. I meant, the tone knobs basically aren't very useful as is. I basically have to keep the bass dialed to zero as mentioned or I risk blowing my speaker lol. It's cool because I happen to like it with the tone control at zero. But I have very little control over the EQ.


It sounded to me like you wanted to make the knobs go to 11. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mhammer

Not quite Traynor and Garnet, but does anyone here have any memory of Verlage amps? They were made in Saskatchewan, and from what I understand, some were essentially adapted Bogen PA amps. Our bass player in a band I was in during the late 70's had one. I was impressed that it came with onboard compression. Pretty decent sound, I must say.

http://www.tone-lizard.com/Verlage_Amplifiers.htm


----------



## Mr Yerp

*Bassmate alert!*

For any Vancouver players. On Craigslist is a YBA 2 Bassmate combo w/ the 15. Scoop it if you can, the seller wants $60.00  as it's a "beginners amp".
Killer amp, almost free.


----------



## Ripper

mhammer said:


> Not quite Traynor and Garnet, but does anyone here have any memory of Verlage amps? They were made in Saskatchewan, and from what I understand, some were essentially adapted Bogen PA amps. Our bass player in a band I was in during the late 70's had one. I was impressed that it came with onboard compression. Pretty decent sound, I must say.
> 
> http://www.tone-lizard.com/Verlage_Amplifiers.htm


I had a Verlage 100 watt head back in the early 80's. It kicked ass! It's another one of those "I should never have gotten rid of it" amps. Being so close to the Sask border here I used to see a fair amount of them, but not in the last few years, I guess they are being held onto now.


----------



## MaxWedge

I've had my YBA-2A since the early 80's. I bought it for $50 in perfect shape. Mine is the 6V6 version. I always keep the the bass and treble wide open. The volume rarely gets past 7. And this is with the signal from the guitar choked by having the pedals turned way down. This has been a flawless performing amp. Quiet as a church mouse, roars when the signal hits it. The only issue is the socket at the pilot started acting up a couple of years ago. The YBA-2 combo on craigslist has me drooling. An unbelievable deal awaits who ever buys it.:rockon:


----------



## sambonee

*I have the guitar mate with...*

the chicken head knobs, 3 imputs, trem and rev. it's the cathode biased bla bla bla. the guy at songbird said that it's the most desirable one that they made.

I have not done any mods and only two caps were replaced (and with current ear replacements)

I don't know what to sell it for. I just bought an epiphone amp that's going to be my main deal.

any suggestions. OH and it's now a Trayno (the R was broken before I bought it).

thanks for the input (ha ha )

ciao

S


----------



## torndownunit

Mr Yerp said:


> For any Vancouver players. On Craigslist is a YBA 2 Bassmate combo w/ the 15. Scoop it if you can, the seller wants $60.00  as it's a "beginners amp".
> Killer amp, almost free.


Oh man...now that would be a deal. I love my YBA-2A.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Is this a YGM-1?

Before you sell it, have the eq modded to Fender specs and stand back! The levels Traynor used for the mids on this amps are nuts. It's like having the mid knob on a Marshall set to full. Change this and the amp is MUCH better.

TG




sambonee said:


> the chicken head knobs, 3 imputs, trem and rev. it's the cathode biased bla bla bla. the guy at songbird said that it's the most desirable one that they made.
> 
> I have not done any mods and only two caps were replaced (and with current ear replacements)
> 
> I don't know what to sell it for. I just bought an epiphone amp that's going to be my main deal.
> 
> any suggestions. OH and it's now a Trayno (the R was broken before I bought it).
> 
> thanks for the input (ha ha )
> 
> ciao
> 
> S


----------



## torndownunit

Man someone should jump on this. If I had the cash I would:

http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/554715724.html

Garnet Rebel head. The specs look great on it.


----------



## faracaster

*The Stuff Dreams Were Made Of.....*

At least when I was in Grade nine.
This was THE rig for TO guitar players to have back in the late 60's early 70's
Traynor Bassmaster head with a 4x12 Traynor Norelco speaker cab.
I got this head about a year ago. A VERY early Bassmaster. Actually #530!!
I have been searching for a Norelco cab for almost a year now. I had put a WTB thread up on the forum here but....no luck. I did find a couple of Norelco speakers but no cab. And a cab but with no grill cloth and the original speakers. Finally I walked into George's Guitars in Cobourg two weeks a ago and low and behold.....there it was. However I wasn't out of the woods yet. Someone had a hold on it. Had to wait to this weekend to see if it became available. It did and I jumped. The cab is in great shape and has that sparkly crisp Norelco speaker tone.



















cheers
Pete


----------



## bolero

nice!!


I think a friend of mine uses one of those 4x12 cabs for bass, with a custom special


is it slotted open at the top & bottom, at the back?


also do those norelco speakers have big silver alnico style mag covers?


----------



## torndownunit

I was posting these photos of my Traynor gear past and present on another forum so I thought I would put them up here too:


----------



## Ripper

Here's my latest Garnet. It's a '72 Pro 200 Super. Matching 3x12 cab loaded with original Celestion Greenbacks.


----------



## devnulljp

I have a 1972 YGM-3, which is great. Still needs a bit of cleanup and some work done when I get time, but it's a great wee amp. Got a UK Celestion greenback in there now too.
On the lookout for a YBA-1 and maybe another YGM-3...

One question - anyone know what the differences between the three inputs on the left labelled I, II and III?

Here it is with my 1980 ES335


----------



## Apostrophe (')

I have a Garnet Revolution I in "Showbiz White" (which is now closer to "Smoker's Yellow") that I got for $50. Based on the Garnet Web site, it looks like it's from the 77-79 era.


----------



## mrmatt1972

*Mark 3 etc.*

I have had a circa 1979 Mark 3 for a few years now (it just quit on me ), but I also owned a YBA 2B and Garnet reverb unit and a couple of smaller Garnet stencil amps. The bassmate was a real fun blues amp, the reverb unit kind of sucked. The stencils are just OK.

The mark three is nothing short of great.


----------



## zontar

My stencils are/were decent amps.
Especially the bass one, although it's a pain to move.


----------



## ApeLincoln

*yba3a's*

Anybody out there own a YBA 3A? This is like the holy grail of Traynors for me, as I use all of my mine predominantly for bass, not guitar. I'd love to get my hands on one of these beasts!!

I've got a late 60's, early 70's YBA1A (which rules), as well as a YBA3 Custom Special from 72 with a 2 X 15 cab. I've got another YBA3 from 67, so no master volume. The 72 YBA3 is my main amp these days and I LOVE IT!!


----------



## butterknucket

So having the tone controls revoiced on Guitarmate's helps?


Does it tame down the piercing high end?


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Here is my Garnet amp and cab, don't know who made the top cab though. I was around 16 years old back in 1980 when I decided I didn't like the black cloth the Garnet cab had so one evening I laid it on its back and painted the cloth grey. Woke up the next morning to find my speakers rock solid, had to save to buy new speakers. Months latter I put in new speakers and then painted the grey cloth black again and put a Traynor badge on it.




Yes we do stupid things in our youth


----------



## Brennan

Can I play too?

Here's my '78 mk III. Not as impressive as many posted in the thread, but it's served me well! I've been beating on it for about 10 years now and it's still going strong. (It's hiding behind the PRS ... it's quite shy)


----------



## hollowbody

*YGL-3 channel switching question*

For all you YGL-3 Mark III users out there, I have a question for you.

I discovered the other day that cranking channel 1 of my Mark III, boosting it with a EHX LPB-2 and then sticking a Tubescreamer on top results in the most beautiful drive I have ever heard. I am honestly thinking of retiring my vintage Rat and my Box of Rock.

What I want to do is this: get an A/B switch to switch between channel 1 (drive) and channel 2 (clean w/ trem and reverb options)

The problem is this: in order to get channel 1 hot enough to produce drive, it has to be cranked, thus resulting in a pretty noticeable volume drop when switching to channel 2

I know lots of people have their Mark IIIs set up this way, so let me know how you manage it. Can certain Preamp tubes be replaced with lower gain to produce output but not overdrive? Is there a (preferably easy) mod to be done to accomodate this?

I really don't want to have to go back to how I had is set up before, because the drive coming out of it was mind-blowing, but I also spend a lot of time playing clean passages with arpeggios and stuff, which *need* to be clean-clean-clean! :rockon:


----------



## devnulljp

hollowbody said:


> For all you YGL-3 Mark III users out there, I have a question for you.
> ...


Stick a clean boost on the clean channel?


----------



## sesroh

My friend Brad who plays bass in our band just bought a Traynor YBA-1 with matching 4X10 cabinet.


----------



## NB-SK

Brennan said:


> Can I play too?
> 
> Here's my '78 mk III. Not as impressive as many posted in the thread, but it's served me well! I've been beating on it for about 10 years now and it's still going strong. (It's hiding behind the PRS ... it's quite shy)


I've owned one of these amps (mine's a '78 too) for nearly a year and I've never played it. It's in storage in Canada and I'm abroad. All I know is that it's in working order. 

I'm going home for a few weeks next month. Can't wait to plug it in. I bought some of the GWHS speakers when they were still very cheap, so I'm going to switch out the stock Marslands with some of those. 

Which do you figure is best for this amp, 2 Vintage 30s, 2 Classic Leads, or one of each?


----------



## NB-SK

devnulljp said:


> Stick a clean boost on the clean channel?


I've got a DIY pedal with clean boost and distortion (toggle switch to put the boost before and after the distortion in the path). That one is definitelly going to be packed in my suitcase.


----------



## bolero

NB-SK said:


> I'm going home for a few weeks next month. Can't wait to plug it in. I bought some of the GWHS speakers when they were still very cheap, so I'm going to switch out the stock Marslands with some of those.
> 
> Which do you figure is best for this amp, 2 Vintage 30s, 2 Classic Leads, or one of each?



can't go wrong with V30's IMO, but it might be interesting to mix them with a diff type. putting decent speakers in these old traynors really brings them to life


----------



## sesroh

..........edited


----------



## Buzz

I have a Ygm-4 made into a head. It looks pretty good. Check out the Canadian amps thread for a picture. I bought it at a pawnshop after hearing the reverb and tremolo on it. It doesnt seem that loud so I like to boost it with an old MXR micro amp.


----------



## Lincoln

Here's my old dinosaur. :smile:

Garnet Pro 200 head on a Traynor YT15 cab. 

I don't play it much these days but every once in a while I fire the old girl up and let the neighbors know I'm still alive. :rockon2:










BTW, I also owned a Garnet Celebrity 12" x 20 watt combo and a Hertzog years back but they died when the music store I was teaching at burned to the ground one
night in 1978.


----------



## NB-SK

bolero said:


> can't go wrong with V30's IMO, but it might be interesting to mix them with a diff type. putting decent speakers in these old traynors really brings them to life


Yeah, I did a bit of research since posting that question. I think I'll go with the V30s for now and experiment with mixing the speakers next time I'm in Canada (I'll only be in Canada for a couple of weeks).


----------



## psychogill

Hi there folks, im new on the forum.

Been looking for my holy grail amp for a couple of years and just end up the quest recently. Bought and try new, vintage and boutique...Or simply whatever a guitar can plug in hehe!

Ive sticked with two good ol vintage traynor bassmate yba-2b. One with the el84 and one with the 6v6. Got the first el84 couple years ago for 150$ and never got rid of the amp, wasent my first choice when i had to play something but this amp got played a lot over the years. I realize after a while that i just felt like going home everytime i plugged any guitar in it. Simple amp, simple ptp circuit and simple but great tone really maneagable with the vol knob on the guitar. Some says these are one trick pony but what a good trick! So when ive stopped playing dumb, quit looking for something ''better'' and i hunt down his brother version with the 6v6. These are my two favorites power tubes. The last bassmate i got it for 300$ and im more then happy with it yet! 

So basically i end up my tone quest with two amps for 450$. If i had knew this 6-7 yrs ago, i had saved so much $ on the process! 

The only flaws with these are the cab and speakers for use with a guitar. They were bass amps and this is not the amp faults! For a remedy to that i have plans on having a headshell made for each and a matching 1x12 speaker cab too. I like these more with 12'' then 15'' for most applications except for clean. Ill keep the old cabs but just get a more efficient 15 speaker in each and keep it open back for some variations.

Now i just have to find a good cab builder to see my babys in new clothes!

Sorry for long first post


----------



## bolero

Hey psychogill, welcome

I did the same thing...bought a whole bunch of boutique amps to try out ( if you buy them used, at least you *should* get your money back after you sell them at market value.....so I went into this with a "rental" attitude )

however I've found the old Garnet & Traynor amps keep up with the best of them, and even sound better in many cases. being Canadian we take them for granted. plus Traynors went thru a real ugly ( cosmetically ) phase in the '70's

Lincoln nice Garnet Pro!! do you play bass or gtr? Garnets kick ass :rockon2:

-->sesroh that is a great jam setup...I hope you play some Hendrix tunes? :food-smiley-004: are you sure that traynor cab isn't a 6x10? the stock speakers work well for bass in those, can be muddy for gtr IMO

cheers


----------



## sesroh

bolero said:


> -->sesroh that is a great jam setup...I hope you play some Hendrix tunes? :food-smiley-004: are you sure that traynor cab isn't a 6x10? the stock speakers work well for bass in those, can be muddy for gtr IMO
> 
> cheers


haha, we play our own material, but we are all hendrix fans. 

I thought the cabinet was a 6x10 as well, but it is in fact a 4X10. The speakers are right in the center of the cabinet. It's the largest 410 I have ever seen!


----------



## Lincoln

bolero said:


> Lincoln nice Garnet Pro!! do you play bass or gtr? Garnets kick ass :rockon2:



Thanks  I play gtr........ yeah, I know it's a bass cab and it's a long story but that's what I ended up with and it stuck. The "boosters" on the pro always seemed to make up for what the speakers were lacking. We won't even talk about the "Stinger" . 

I need a single 12 or 4 x 8" cab for it.


----------



## bolero

ideally you want a 4x12 for that :rockon2: but they're big to move around


IMO a 2x12 cab would work well though....if you got two of the fane alnico's it would sound great & handle 200w; pro200 is 100w power, correct?


----------



## JimiGuy7

I just got my hands on a 1970 Traynor YBA-2B (el84 version) and I just gotta say that I absoloutely love this amp! I traded a Silvertone 1484 Twin Twelve for it, because I wanted something different and I am glad I did. This old beast is surprisingly quiet, the only noise I get out of it is the usual single coil hum, but it is actually less noticeable then my Marshal DSL50?!!! I am using it to play classic rock and blues and when I throw my Tube Screamer on with this amp I can't believe the tone I get! I just thought I would throw my 2 cents in on how much I love this amp. TRAYNOR ROCKS!


----------



## Lincoln

bolero said:


> ideally you want a 4x12 for that :rockon2: but they're big to move around
> 
> 
> IMO a 2x12 cab would work well though....if you got two of the fane alnico's it would sound great & handle 200w; pro200 is 100w power, correct?


Yes, 100 watts RMS. :smile:
2x12's sounds good.
4 x12 would be ideal alright but I'd like something smaller/lighter. I was thinking 4x10's but that's not much lighter than the 12's really.


----------



## soundhound6

*YCV-20 mods*



gpower said:


> I've owned several over the years: YGM 1, 2, & 3 as well as a Mark III 2x12 combo. I currently use a modded YCV-20 for jammimg and a 50's Lectrolab R200 at home.


Hi GPOWER, I was just wonderin' what the mods were, that you added to your YCV-20.
With all the tidbits here at GC I have an idea of what I want. First off....a higher quality tube set and speaker.
For tubes-Tung Sol in V1 w/ JJ ECC83S in V2 & V3 with a couple of JJ EL84's.
For a speaker-Eminence Cannabis Rex.
Secondly...Add an external cabinet jack, where the existing speaker disconnects when the external cab is plugged in,for more versitilty.
Any hints would be helpful and appreciated! :smilie_flagge17:....Jan


----------



## ed2000

[/IMG]


----------



## moonlington

mine


----------



## mred

*verlage amp*

i was at a guy's house who had a verlage 100 vtr amp with two cabinets . he wants $1200 . is this a little high for this amp?


----------



## Ripper

mred said:


> i was at a guy's house who had a verlage 100 vtr amp with two cabinets . he wants $1200 . is this a little high for this amp?


yeah it is, but those old 100 vtrs are great amps. Don't see alot of them around, but I don't think they have become as desireable as Garnet or Traynors have.


----------



## mred

*verlage*

i thought $1200 was alot. so whats a fair price then?


----------



## Spikezone

I posted about this back on page 2 of the thread. This is not MY amp, but a 'borrowed' pic of an amp exactly like I had. Not knowing what I had, and being the foolish teenager I was, I convinced myself to trade it in on a Marshall 50w half-stack to be more like Jimi and Jimmy. What a fool I was! I wish I had never done that! BOOHOO!










-Mikey


----------



## torndownunit

moonlington said:


> mine


Can you give me a little info on the specs of this amp? Thanks.


----------



## traynor_garnet

torndownunit said:


> Can you give me a little info on the specs of this amp? Thanks.


If I may . . .

A Garnet Gnome is essentially a Fender Vibro Champ. Same tubes, same sounds, same basic controls. 5 watts thru an 8' speaker.

What's weird is you can often pick up a Fender Champ for the same price.

TG


----------



## bolero

here's a pic of a couple nice sounding heads:


----------



## Spikezone

Aw, Bolero, yer killin' me! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## bolero

heh, sorry...I see you had a BTO at one time as well :food-smiley-004: killer amps!!


----------



## Don Doucette

I've got a Verlage VTR-100 amplifier and Verlage 1x18 cabinet that I've been thinking of selling. Perhaps I should give it some more serious thought, at least someone out there could get some use out of it.
:rockon2::smilie_flagge17:





Ripper said:


> I had a Verlage 100 watt head back in the early 80's. It kicked ass! It's another one of those "I should never have gotten rid of it" amps. Being so close to the Sask border here I used to see a fair amount of them, but not in the last few years, I guess they are being held onto now.


----------



## yahtzee

i'm new to the forum, but i've got a yga-1 signature.

am i correct in assuming that this is very similar to the traynor yba bass amps? how different are they?


----------



## traynor_garnet

yahtzee said:


> i'm new to the forum, but i've got a yga-1 signature.
> 
> am i correct in assuming that this is very similar to the traynor yba bass amps? how different are they?


Exactly the same except the signature has tremolo in place of the low and high expander knobs of the bass master (mid and presence controls).

TG


----------



## yahtzee

traynor_garnet said:


> Exactly the same except the signature has tremolo in place of the low and high expander knobs of the bass master (mid and presence controls).
> 
> TG


thanks. i don't play it much anymore, and it's a bit big for me anyways so i'm thinking of selling it. my other amp is an ampeg jet and it is more than enough sound for when i play at home.

any idea how much it's worth, or is that a bad question to ask in these forums? i looked at the serial plate again, and found that it's a signature 1a. is there any difference between the signature 1 and signature 1a?


----------



## FortinAmps

I got Gar's book last year. Lots of cool stuff in there. He was very underrated as a builder.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## TeleZee

Hello all,

A friend and band mate just let me know about your thread, so I thought I'd drop a line.

I have a "67 YBA-2 with no mod's other than an Eminence "Big Ben-15" replacing the original RSC (which I have reconed in a box) and new JJ's)

Breaks up real nice in a bluesy way.

I also have acquired a Garnet Revolution 2 Combo, all original, but had to put a newer GH12-75 in it as the original Marsland was done. I find this amp still sounds a little thin. It also came with a 4 x 8" Garnet slave cab.

The best one I have for sound is a Garnet Stencil "Mann" 40 watt head with and original 2 x 12 cab both in great shape. The cab has the original Marsland 12's in great shape.

I do how ever love to play my Dr. Z MAz Jr, 2 x 10 at gigs.

Is there a way to post pix on this forum?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

TeleZee said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A friend and band mate just let me know about your thread, so I thought I'd drop a line.
> 
> I have a "67 YBA-2 with no mod's other than an Eminence "Big Ben-15" replacing the original RSC (which I have reconed in a box) and new JJ's)
> 
> Breaks up real nice in a bluesy way.
> 
> I also have acquired a Garnet Revolution 2 Combo, all original, but had to put a newer GH12-75 in it as the original Marsland was done. I find this amp still sounds a little thin. It also came with a 4 x 8" Garnet slave cab.
> 
> The best one I have for sound is a Garnet Stencil "Mann" 40 watt head with and original 2 x 12 cab both in great shape. The cab has the original Marsland 12's in great shape.
> 
> I do how ever love to play my Dr. Z MAz Jr, 2 x 10 at gigs.
> 
> Is there a way to post pix on this forum?


Welcome aboard. To post pictures you must upload your pics to a 3rd party hosting site like Photobucket. There are instruction on how to paste them into your posts in the Admin Announcements forum.


----------



## salv

1973 Traynor YRM-1 with original 212 cab


----------



## Mooh

I've always loved the looks and proportions of those old Traynor cabs. Tall enough to put the head and controls at a convenient height, small enough to carry easily. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Teranishi

salv said:


> 1973 Traynor YRM-1 with original 212 cab


we play the same rig, cab and everything!
speakers are replaced in mine though


----------



## mcgriff420

I just bought Garnet Traynors Lil Rock Combo, should be here Dec19 or so.


Man I can't wait! I have a bunch of 6V6's laying around to try out, I love getting new old amps!


----------



## jv100k

thought you guy's might like to see this my Traynor Dyna-bass #0002-
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t289/stn23/2008_1212dyna00020686

jpg


----------



## traynor_garnet

mcgriff420 said:


> I just bought Garnet Traynors Lil Rock Combo, should be here Dec19 or so.


Ah, that's Traynor Garnet  Your amp is shipping as we speak. Enjoy.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet

Not quite equivalent to Dynabass number 2, but a very nice old Garnet just arrived at my door.

Who says you can't find deals on ebay anymore? :smilie_flagge17:

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet

This amp just arrived. It's a BTO "Vocal Amp". Outside of the many inputs, it is essentially the same as the Guitar and Bass version but lacks tremolo or the Stinger.

The amp was listed as missing two tubes but is actually missing three (one 12ax7 and two El 34s). However, it DID come with several Garnet labeled 12ax7s (possible Mullards and other big name stuff), a Garnet labeled 6SN7, and two Sylvania USA made El 34s (original?). 

120 watts RMS, 260 watts PTP (Peak to Peak). The tape out actually works as a line out so you can DI a bass for recording (or vocals, it IS a PA), or run it out into another amp. With 8 inputs, there is a ton of mod potential as well (nothing too crazy though). I'll listen to it stock to start.

It's dirty (actually needs to be cleaned) but is fairly "clean" in terms of cosmetics. It's off to my tech before I even try to play it (the ebay seller said it didn't produce sound) but it does fire up.



TG


----------



## mcgriff420

Cool! have you had any luck finding a Gnome yet? There's a guy here in GP with a small Garnet but he's not sure what it is. -might be a gnome..


----------



## traynor_garnet

mcgriff420 said:


> Cool! have you had any luck finding a Gnome yet? There's a guy here in GP with a small Garnet but he's not sure what it is. -might be a gnome..


Nope, I'm still looking. Let me know if that guy wants to sell.

TG


----------



## Don Doucette

Garnet Session Man just arrived today...kksjur



Have to wait till mama and the baby are out of the house to crank this one up!


----------



## starjag

*1978 Traynor YBA-2B*

1978 Traynor YBA-2B


----------



## marcos

*Amps and Cabs*

Gibson guy I hear ya,I also owned one of those big monsters in the 70's.The cab was loaded with 8 ten inchers I think.I used it for Bass and guitar work.We had 3 guys in the band plus the drummer and we each owned a Traynor cab and head set-up.Its funny it did not seem too heavey back then,
but today I would certainly take my back out moving those every night.Ahhh, the good old days LOL.:smilie_:smilie_flagge17:













Gibson Guy said:


> Reading this is making me all nostalgic. In the late 70's I picked up a used Bassmaster with a twin 15 cab for $100. I used it for guitar. Incredible amp. At the time, I think it weighed about as much as I did. I used to heave it into the trunk of my '69 Polara and blow the windows out of places. A friend had a Garnet head with a home-made 4-12 cab, and it was a bit of a monster too. Ahh, the good old days. That'd be wayyyy too much amp for me now.


----------



## bolero

congrats Don, those are great amps!!

one of the best live bass sounds I ever heard was a YBA3 custom special thru a Big B 8x10 cab, those things kick ass!!


sdsre sdsre


----------



## jv100k

I just picked up a 67 Big "B" yesterday at a pawnshop for 100$! can't wait for the kids to leave to hook up my YBA-3.Things will be falling off the wallshwopv


----------



## Robert1950

What size in the speaker in that combo? Thanks.



dr_iggi said:


> 1978 Traynor YBA-2B


----------



## BadCo73

I bought a mid 60's Garnet Rebel with tremolo about a month or so ago for $50 dollars and it is a real cool sounding amp. It has the aluminum chassis which was used in the mid 60's, the tremolo needed some work but for $50 bucks I could not pass it up.


----------



## footballfanboy

*Traynor YGM-4*

I rescued my dad's old Traynor YGM-4 from a buddies attic. It's been left untouched for over 20 years. I'm determined to fix it up. It's a little beat up but I'll give it some TLC.

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/footballfanboy/Traynor%20Amp/

Current rigs...

Peavey Studio Pro 112
Samick SM10
Soon buying a Marshall MG30DFX

Digitech RP250 Processor

Ibanez PRO540R (Made in Japan)


----------



## The Usual

I have a YBA1, and a Mark 3 and I love both. Sorry if it's in this thread somewhere, but does anyone know any techs in Southern Ontario who are very skilled at modding these amps? I just started another thread, before I noticed this one. 

I love and hate threads like this, because I think these are some of the best amps there are, but the more people realize it, the more I have to pay for them!


----------



## butterknucket

I sold my YGM3 about a month ago. It was a nice amp, but it just wasn't for me. I'm hoping to find a Bassmate head in the next little bit.


----------



## davetcan

The Usual said:


> I have a YBA1, and a Mark 3 and I love both. Sorry if it's in this thread somewhere, but does anyone know any techs in Southern Ontario who are very skilled at modding these amps? I just started another thread, before I noticed this one.
> 
> I love and hate threads like this, because I think these are some of the best amps there are, but the more people realize it, the more I have to pay for them!


Wild Bill Costello in Stoney Creek, there's none better.


----------



## Don Doucette

*NAD: Traynor YBA-2*

Last week an older fella that I work with, after overhearing me talk about my amplifiers, asked me if I had any use for an old Traynor, I of course said YES. The following Monday (yesterday) he brings in a one owner 1967 YBA-2 in really good condition. He said I could have it for a case of beer, I chuckled and told him I would give him a more fair (read higher) price for it, he smiled and the deal was done.

Below are the pictures, the only thing missing is the bass mate name plates (if anyone has them or knows of a set for sale please let me know). This is the chassis with the 6av6 and the 5Y3GT. Interesting amplifier, can't wait to play through it after I check out the electrolytics. No idea who the speaker is made by the only two number visible are RS383G1 and EMC1500

Don


----------



## Don Doucette

*Some more pics.*


----------



## Don Doucette

*Last Couple*


----------



## Don Doucette

*Update*

As it turns out, according to Yorkville this is a 1966 vintage and the two pots inside are dated 1965 and 1966 so this seems to be true.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## traynor_garnet

Don Doucette said:


> As it turns out, according to Yorkville this is a 1966 vintage and the two pots inside are dated 1965 and 1966 so this seems to be true.
> 
> Don:smilie_flagge17:


I had one this old but its speaker was actually a re=labelled Jensen (RSC?) that Traynor used before going to Marslands. I've only owned one tube rectified version like yours, but owned a couple where the rectifier hole was plugged, and a few others with the more common SS diodes.

Great little amps but I found them lacking in headroom and the cube cab shape is too "boomy" (I've owned several of these). As a recording amp, however, if you run it into a different cab you will get very sweet break up and some nice "sag" at high volumes.

TG


----------



## Don Doucette

After going over the amp with a fine tooth comb it turns out the pots are kinda iffy and the multi-cap is bad. I've ordered a new cap and installed new pots (gonna keep all the old stuff in case I re-sell) I haven't as of yet played through it, I'll post here when I do. 

Thanks for the info!

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## SCREEM

I love these Traynors, I've been on a hunt for the last few months...YBA-1's are just plain fantastic.kksjur
click


----------



## tonydawe

i've got a bunch of old garnets and traynors.
the traynor is the YVM-1. its a PA head with 4 inputs and 4 volumes with a master volume. i don't think that anyones mentioned this guy yet in the thread.

the two garnets are both stencils.
one is a Vagabond. a 1x10 combo thats way bigger than it needs to be.
the other i'm not sure about, but is a 1x12 combo.
i also have a little 2x4" garnet monitor/pa speaker.

the Vagabond is cool. needs a three prong cord installed though.
the other one needs some repaid. it works, but isn't nearly loud enough and gets crackly when knobs are turned past a certain point.

here are some shots of the 1x12 combo.



















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-01Front.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-02SideL.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-03SideR.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-04BackClosed.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-06TopCloser.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-07GutsExt.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-09GutsTubes.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-10BackOpen.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-11Cab.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/111208-garnetstencil/GarnetStencil-12Speaker.jpg


----------



## leets

Hello i have a collection of Traynors and other vintage tube amps many of which i've restored, repaired and modded.
Perhaps i may be of help.
My email is [email protected]
C.S.


----------



## patrickh

Among my collection is a Traynor YBA-1 and a Garnet Sessionman 65w head so I thought I would join the forum and say Hi.

The YBA-1 is a recent purchase and is in the shop having the mods removed. I have been playing a Vox V125 through my Traynor YGC-412 cab for 19 years and am looking forward to matching up the Traynors.


----------



## fred ludlow

*filter caps*

BE WARNED : I too have had many old traynors,loved them too,however if you have old traynors check the filter capacitors,when they blow it can damage the amp so it is not worth repairing,first symptom is a quiet hum with no input,next a louder hum and the tubes run hot (red hot),then arcing ,flames,.have a qualified tube guy replace them,don't replace them your self unless you know what you are doing,there are high voltages and you can get seriously zapped and I know of a tech who got seriously dead,I didn't listen to this warning when I got it and now my traynor bassmaster,custom reverb and custom special ended up as scrap for parts,


----------



## famouspogs

Just bought this on thursday. I got it for 325 and the speakers in it all need replacing. The tube compliment in it was really weird and it will only take 12ax7-a's in certain slots. I looked at the lists that have been changed in the schematics that were included and it appears something has been changed for it to only accept that. So I'm going to take it in and get everything back to its original state then get some new JJ tubes and some new weber speaks eventually. It sounds great at low volumes before the speakers start to fizz. I bet it will sound really good with all of those fixes.


----------



## patrickh

fred ludlow said:


> BE WARNED : I too have had many old traynors,loved them too,however if you have old traynors check the filter capacitors,when they blow it can damage the amp so it is not worth repairing,first symptom is a quiet hum with no input,next a louder hum and the tubes run hot (red hot),then arcing ,flames,.have a qualified tube guy replace them,don't replace them your self unless you know what you are doing,there are high voltages and you can get seriously zapped and I know of a tech who got seriously dead,I didn't listen to this warning when I got it and now my traynor bassmaster,custom reverb and custom special ended up as scrap for parts,


Thanks for the advice. The amp tech is replacing the filter caps in my YBA-1 as part of the restoration job.


----------



## traynor_garnet

fred ludlow said:


> BE WARNED : I too have had many old traynors,loved them too,however if you have old traynors check the filter capacitors,when they blow it can damage the amp


This is all true but it isn't specific to Traynors. _Any_ old amp can blow and should be taken to a qualified tech for a tune up.

TG


----------



## patrickh

*The Sessionman*

Here are a few pics of the Garnet head:


----------



## tonydawe

i'm just about to pick up a mid-late 70s YBA-4 combo (square black one, not the taller silvery one) for what may as well be nothing. the centre of the speaker is pushed in but thats the only issue. and it still sounds great.

i'm happy!

(edit - she got away from me. damnit.)


----------



## Don Doucette

*Heads up: 1977 Garnet Gnome in showbiz white (ebay)*

I just noticed there is an Ebay (US) auction (110364687894) for a 1977 Garnet Gnome in showbiz white with a US$275 buy it now, has a couple of mods (_*a 3-prong power cord, and a 1/4" speaker jack was installed, which also required moving the output transformer slightly to the right*_) but has an opening bid of just US$175 (will sell to Canada)

I would buy it myself but I just picked up a Garnet Pro LB-190 and can't afford another amp at the moment, I thought someone here might.

Not my ad and I have no affiliation with the seller.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## tonydawe

well, someone's already picked it up! the seller ended the auction, no one used Buy it Now.... hmm.


----------



## Don Doucette

Well that's too bad. Perhaps he had it for sale in his locale.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## traynor_garnet

Don Doucette said:


> I just noticed there is an Ebay (US) auction (110364687894) for a 1977 Garnet Gnome in showbiz white with a US$275 buy it now, has a couple of mods (_*a 3-prong power cord, and a 1/4" speaker jack was installed, which also required moving the output transformer slightly to the right*_) but has an opening bid of just US$175 (will sell to Canada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This same amp keeps reappearing on ebay. I suspect there is something wrong with it because it is always being sold and bought by different people. First, every Gnome I have ever seen comes with a 1/4 speaker out. There would be no need to "move" the transformer to make room for it. Judging from the damage on the side, my guess is the amp once took a great fall that dislodged the PT from the chassis (requiring it to be moved slightly when reinstalled on the damaged chassis).
> 
> This is all speculation, but it is strange to see the same amp coming up for sale every 6-14 months.
> 
> TG
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln

I've got a Traynor YT15 (2 x 15") cab.

It's not in bad shape, but I did change the grill cloth on it to match my Garnet head when I was a teenager ......so it's no virgin.

Would it be horrible if I took it apart and changed the front board (the one the speakers are mounted on) to make it a 2 x 12??


What do you think? Leave it alone or make it into something I'll use??


----------



## Don Doucette

Cabs aren't as desirable as the amps, MOD it and use it.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Don Doucette

traynor_garnet said:


> Don Doucette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed there is an Ebay (US) auction (110364687894) for a 1977 Garnet Gnome in showbiz white with a US$275 buy it now, has a couple of mods (_*a 3-prong power cord, and a 1/4" speaker jack was installed, which also required moving the output transformer slightly to the right*_) but has an opening bid of just US$175 (will sell to Canada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This same amp keeps reappearing on ebay. I suspect there is something wrong with it because it is always being sold and bought by different people. First, every Gnome I have ever seen comes with a 1/4 speaker out. There would be no need to "move" the transformer to make room for it. Judging from the damage on the side, my guess is the amp once took a great fall that dislodged the PT from the chassis (requiring it to be moved slightly when reinstalled on the damaged chassis).
> 
> This is all speculation, but it is strange to see the same amp coming up for sale every 6-14 months.
> 
> TG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up TG
> 
> Don:smilie_flagge17:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tonydawe

so, the garnet that i posted back on page 19 (i think) is now up and running! all it needed was some new preamp tubes. i was going to bring it to a guy to fix, but before bringing it over he asked what the issues were and suggested i switch out the preamp tubes.

it asks for 2-12AX7 and 1-12AU7.
i only had a few 12AX7s in another traynor that i could swap in and he assured me that it would be fine (just that the gain may be higher). so i popped them in and away she went. i'm pretty happy i never got rid of this now!


----------



## torndownunit

I was just checking out Traynor prices because I was thinking of selling my YBA-2A head. Bad idea I know, but my gigging days are pretty much done, and she doesn't get much use in my apartment.

The prices are really all over the amp lately. No rhyme or reason to them, especially the YBA1's. I know there are different models of them, but the prices don't seem to coincide with which are the 'desirable' models or anything.

But anyway, I had a couple of questions regarding the YBA-2 series. I was always curious, but never really researched it.

The model number on my head is YBA-2A. But it's the EL84 tubes. What is the difference between the YBA-2A and 2B models? I had thought maybe the YBA-2A's where the 6V6 version, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Also, there is an ad for one in the for sale section currently that stresses his model is the one 'without the negative feedback loop'. What does this mean in practical/tone terms (I am no tech guru). Would mine have that or not?

Thanks


----------



## SCREEM

Just got another YBA-1, I cannot date it anywhere, 378 is written inside. Someone master volumed it.....UGH! The amp has 7027a's and is tube rectified. It did not work when I picked it up this morning, but after some cleaning , I brought it home and she fired right up  Pete Traynor is my god:bow: Sounds unbelievable 
top right onekkjuw


----------



## bolero

congrats...!!


sdsre




that script logo looks awesome....is it a repro? if so where'd you get it? I have a logoless YBA1


thx!


----------



## SCREEM

It's original, check ebay for one
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Traynor-Script-L...sidZp1742.m153.l1262?_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262


----------



## crankin

I have a late 60s model of a Traynor Guitarmate YGM-3, which I purchased for $100 at a yard sale a few years ago. A friend of mine looked at it, and told me that I needed to replace two of the tubes. I've never experienced tube-powered amps, so I have no clue what entails concerning tubes. The question becomes, does anyone have a tube schematic for this type of amp? Or, does anyone have any suggestions or advice concerning Traynor amps?


----------



## Rugburn

crankin said:


> I have a late 60s model of a Traynor Guitarmate YGM-3, which I purchased for $100 at a yard sale a few years ago. A friend of mine looked at it, and told me that I needed to replace two of the tubes. I've never experienced tube-powered amps, so I have no clue what entails concerning tubes. The question becomes, does anyone have a tube schematic for this type of amp? Or, does anyone have any suggestions or advice concerning Traynor amps?


Here's the site:

http://www.schematicheaven.com/bargainbin.htm

Shawn :smile:


----------



## mrmatt1972

crankin said:


> I have a late 60s model of a Traynor Guitarmate YGM-3, which I purchased for $100 at a yard sale a few years ago. A friend of mine looked at it, and told me that I needed to replace two of the tubes. I've never experienced tube-powered amps, so I have no clue what entails concerning tubes. The question becomes, does anyone have a tube schematic for this type of amp? Or, does anyone have any suggestions or advice concerning Traynor amps?


Changing tubes is about as difficult as changing a lightbulb. I.e., not... You take off the shield (twist and pull, or something along those lines) then pull out the old tube and push in the new tube. Make sure to line up the pins. Your preamp tubes are probably fine and the power tubes are el84 tubes (if memory serves.) The tube chart on the back will confirm this. Traynor used the British tube label system so you'll see 6BQ5 - which is the same thing. If not, type the # you see into the tubestore's search bar (www.thetubestore.com) and it will tell you. Also, there will likely be a schematic inside the chassis (this is true for most Traynors).

Have fun you lucky guy - who gets a guitar mate for 100 bucks!!

matt


----------



## hollowbody

crankin said:


> I have a late 60s model of a Traynor Guitarmate YGM-3, which I purchased for $100 at a yard sale a few years ago. A friend of mine looked at it, and told me that I needed to replace two of the tubes. I've never experienced tube-powered amps, so I have no clue what entails concerning tubes. The question becomes, does anyone have a tube schematic for this type of amp? Or, does anyone have any suggestions or advice concerning Traynor amps?


There's always a whole ton of garage/yard sales in my neighborhood ever summer, but I NEVER find a score like that! Hopefully this summer will turn up something nice!


----------



## moonlington




----------



## Hublocker

*Raven - Garnet*

I'm usually a bassist and have an Ampeg V4B and a B15 cabinet and a Roland Cube 60, but the band I'm in wants me to play lead guitar instead.

I've been using the sound guy's Fender Deluxe at rehearsal, but got a bug in my ear to get my own guitar amp.


I was tempted to get a Blues Junior, but there's already one in the band and I wanted something just a little bit different. I have a "dumpster amp" too, a little solid state "Prince" 150 B supposedly bass am that a friend fished out of a dumpster and gave me. that's okay for house parties, but I wanted a poor man's Champ.

There was a Raven on Craigslist with one 6v6 and a new Celestion speaker, so I got it.

Jeez! Holy Smoke!

Suddenly I'm Billy Gibbons.


----------



## steadygarcia

*Restoring my YBA-3 Custom Special*

Traynor YBA-3 custom special owner here. Also have the matching YC-810 cabinet. Mine are covered with that horrible black carpet fabric. I want to retolex and add new grille cloth. Any recommendations on the most authentic tolex and grille cloth out there? I haven't been able to find any Traynor specific tolex or grille cloth. Thanks!


----------



## ezcomes

just an FYI...the kingston kijiji site has a Garnet G45TR head for sale...


----------



## greco

Just in case some of you vintage Traynor fans miss this thread.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=23936

Thanks

Dave


----------



## breakfast

I've been looking at grabbing a YBA-1 for a while but I have a few questions.

What period is the best for the amp?
What effect does a master volume mod have on the value of the amp? Other mods?
What is a reasonable price to be paying?
Will it run safely through a 16 ohm cabinet or does it NEED an 8 ohm cab? I've heard the older trannies are very tough but I'm not completely sure.

Most of all, is anyone in the Edmonton area looking to unload one?? Let me know!!


----------



## brokenrecord

I've got a Garnet 7w combo dl15 tr...which I love. I've read a few places that replacing the speaker is worth a try. Any suggestions about this? What kind of speaker might work well with the Garnet amps. thanks to all.


----------



## sproul07

I just picked up a Garnet Pro 200 head. It has 2 inputs, volume (pull for bright channel), 3 EQ treble, mid, bass (all of which can be boosted by pulling out the pot) and the Stinger circuit. Any idea how I can date this one? I heard they weren't made till 72 or so, but i've never seen one with the Stringer circuit in it. Wasnt it dropped in favor of an effects loop?


----------



## thehoj

Basically as a fluke, I ended up finding a Garnet Lil' Rock locally for $300 yesterday.

It's got barely any hum, has had a 3-prong power cord installed, and seemed to run quite well, so although I wasn't actually a huge fan of the sound I was getting out of it when I tested it out, I picked it up.

I ended up putting a wgs vet 30 in it, and to me that improved the sound a TON. It's got a really nice sound to it (for my ears anyways). 

Right now it's open back, but I'm going to play around with putting a back on it, since it has some port holes on the front. I'm interested to see what that does with sound. Although I'll be quite happy with it as it is now.

I'm playing a Les paul studio through it, and I have to roll my guitar volumes WAY back to get much clean volume out of it, but that's really not a problem. I am surprised how quickly it breaks up though.

Also, out of curiosity can anyone help me determine the year of this amp? Is there a way to tell from the label on the back here? Or some other way that I can tell?

Here are some pics:





























And here's the original speaker. I did a little checking and it seems as though it could be a Radio shack 50w 8ohm alnico speaker.
Can anyone comment on the speaker?


----------



## Lincoln

IMHO.......the knobs say early 70's. That speaker is not original equipment, and I agree that with those ports it must have been a closed cab.
By "early break up" do you mean less that 1/2 volume on the knob?


----------



## thehoj

Lincoln said:


> IMHO.......the knobs say early 70's. That speaker is not original equipment, and I agree that with those ports it must have been a closed cab.
> By "early break up" do you mean less that 1/2 volume on the knob?


If I have my les paul volume pots turned up then yes it breaks up before 1/2 volume.
In talking to a friend I understand that this could be a combination of current tubes (whether they're old, or just a characteristic of these tubes), and also the filter caps.
I plan on ordering a new filter cap can for this, and putting in new JJ 6v6's.


----------



## bolero

those holes arent' speaker ports, they're for air flow to the tubes

the 1x12 is a sealed compartment below, they had a closed back but you can remove the back panel


great little amps!! congrats sdsre sdsre

I put a celestion blue ( old British made ) into mine & it is killer


----------



## Jimmypaz

Back in the early seventies I was using a Traynor "Custom Special" YBA-3 with the 8 X 10" cab. Really loud!!! And really heavy too, I wouldn't be able to lift it now,,, not bad sound if you could find a place to play it turned up. It got stolen from a practice space and I replaced it with a tweed Bassman, at least I could (in my younger days) move that by myself. These days I'm using a "Texas Red" Blues Jr. that's about as much as I want to carry around!


----------



## Drazden

I've been looking around for a YBA-1 for a couple of days now... I guess the prices have shot up. Everyone's asking around $500 for them! Is that about market value? What sort of mods should I look for / watch out for? I'm looking for a Plexi sound from an amp that's bulletproof, so of course, I'm going Traynor ;-)


----------



## Guitarmonkey

September, 1972 is when the amp was finished. I'm here in Winnipeg, and prices on these has jumped. I got a Pro with a 215 cab AND a Herzog for $900, dusted it off, and sold it for $2100. The Herzog rocked, but my Vox cooltron over the top distortion was way cleaner, and how many times am I going to play American woman, anyway.

So this is my current Garnet arsenal. 
1. 1969 Odyssey, 4 channel, customized by Gar in the mid 70s. channel 1, keyboard or bass, channel 2, acoustic electric guitar, channel three, electric guitar (gives a nice chunk as you bring up the volume, and channel four, vocals or instrument mike.

2. 1976 Mohawk, a collaboration between Albert Johnson, of johnson sound systems in Brandon, Manitoba, and Garnet Gillies. Albert provided the cabinet, and the 50's Celestion Alnico speaker, and Gar provided the 26 watts of growly, rocking guitar amplifier, with a custom solo switch. One of only four ever made, and this one is the only one with the Fender style angled cabinet.

3. A 1962 Fender Tremolux, modded as a 210 combo, with Eminence Legend speakers. Gar modded this amp with a Hammond power transformer, and removed it from its head cabinet and put it into a tiny combo cab. I put it back into a Fender head cabinet, and added an Avatar 212 cab, with Celestion classic 30s. Now it sounds like a Fender. And the amazing thing about Gar's mod, this amp is silent as anything until you hit the strings, then it comes alive. And you could swim in the Tremolo, it is so smooth....

4. 2 pristine 48 cabs, filled with 8 inch Marslands. 

5. 2 112 PA cabs with Marsland speakers as well.

6. 2 115 PA cabs with Marslands again.

I have a Yamaha 150 watt powered mixer that I use to power these speaker cabs, except for the 48s, which are powered by the Odyssey.

http://s672.photobucket.com/albums/.../Amplifiers/?action=view&current=odyssey1.jpg


----------



## Ripper

Guitarmonkey said:


> 2. 1976 Mohawk, a collaboration between Albert Johnson, of johnson sound systems in Brandon, Manitoba, and Garnet Gillies. Albert provided the cabinet, and the 50's Celestion Alnico speaker, and Gar provided the 26 watts of growly, rocking guitar amplifier, with a custom solo switch. One of only four ever made, and this one is the only one with the Fender style angled cabinet.
> http://s672.photobucket.com/albums/.../Amplifiers/?action=view&current=odyssey1.jpg


Those Mohawks were made alot later than 76. Gar bought some of the left over supplies that Albert had in his shop when he passed away and made those few Garnet Mohawks. They were made in the late late 90's early 2000's. Here is an article from JC Maillet that mentions Gar showing him the amps in his shop in 2000. 

Albert was making the Mohawks back in the 60's. Here is a picture of a 65 that I own. It is a direct copy of the 5F2A fender tweed princeton circuit. There were a fair amount of these made. Very sweet sounding amp once the speaker was changed. Notice that is has the same cab shape etc that your's does. Albert was a great guy and always willing to stop and chat. His store always had some of the hard to find parts for fixing amps. There are some very cool Johnson amps out there although alot need to be tweaked to get really good sound from them, as some of Albert's original designs were meant for use with all type of band instruments (he was a big band player himself) and aren't always optimized for guitar.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm back in the club with my new Mark 3.










back side: KT88 tubes!!










I should take a picture of "the Mann" when it comes home from the practice space. One of each.

Yes, it is sitting on a combo cab for the same style of amp. Unfortunately the bolt holes don't line up, so i can't make it into a combo. Now that I remember the weight and bulk I may decide not to.


----------



## JDW3

I missed a Johnson head that had 2 rectifier tubes in it. It looked really cool. Maybe 2 6l6?

Just wondering if anyone had info on these. I've never seen another.


----------



## mrmatt1972

*My new garnet*

Just to keep the groans coming, I'll repost those pictures from the F/S ad here. kkjuw































!


----------



## espiti

Here's another Garnet stencil named Capri... Model # 5P like many other stencils of the "tranformerless" variety. The usual culprits too : 12au7, 50c5 and 35w4. A solid 2.5ish watts, driving a 6 or 7 inch (don't recall now) Pilot branded speaker, made in Taiwan, which looks to be original (!?!) to the amp. Other than the caps and 3-prong cord, it looks to be all original.
Very few screws on the chassis, rivets everywhere — and some silicone under the caps...

Tone is sweet and full volume won't — and can't — scare the neighbors...










Controls. Tone is also the on-off switch.










And the innards...










The lamps are horizontal and hidden when the chassis is bolted in the cabinet.


----------



## bussche

I'm new here to these forums, maybe this is the wrong place to ask this question, tell me if that's the case.

I was wondering what the going rate for Traynor YBA-1 Bass Master's is? From what I understand even up to a couple years a ago they were dirt cheap but recently have been fetching higher and higher prices as people come to realize how great they are. I'm in the market for one but I don't want to pay more than it's worth. Thanks in advance!


----------



## patrickh

bussche said:


> I'm new here to these forums, maybe this is the wrong place to ask this question, tell me if that's the case.
> 
> I was wondering what the going rate for Traynor YBA-1 Bass Master's is? From what I understand even up to a couple years a ago they were dirt cheap but recently have been fetching higher and higher prices as people come to realize how great they are. I'm in the market for one but I don't want to pay more than it's worth. Thanks in advance!


Probably the best thing to do for market pricing is to search Craigslist in some of the major Canadian cities and see what they are being listed for. The days of dirt cheap Traynor heads is mostly gone but you can find the occasional seller who isn't out to gouge. As a matter of fact I am thinking of selling my YBA-1 so am about to follow my own advice.


----------



## bussche

patrickh said:


> Probably the best thing to do for market pricing is to search Craigslist in some of the major Canadian cities and see what they are being listed for. The days of dirt cheap Traynor heads is mostly gone but you can find the occasional seller who isn't out to gouge. As a matter of fact I am thinking of selling my YBA-1 so am about to follow my own advice.


I needed up getting one for $475, not too shabby.


----------



## boilerboy

Hey,
I'm new to the forum. I figured I'd throw in my 2 cents. Gar was my Amp Tech. No one else touched my amp. He will be dearly missed. That being said, He really went crazy with my Marshall JMP. All kinds of Garnets were modded to sound more Marshall like. He made my Marshall more Garnet like! It was a long story but the jyst isthis. The gain at 10 is half way. He put in a push/pull pot. Everything sounded normal and the gain was how it was at ten. Then he backed it down all the way and pulled the pot out. BOOM! All the gain you could ever want. It started where ten left off! My gain goes to 20! Ahhh..... I miss him.


----------



## bolero

ha, funny story :rockon2:

I too will miss Gar: I never met him, but was completely blown away when he called me up out of the blue one day to ask about a part I needed...needless to say I went on about how great his amps are, I hope I didn't babble too much like a fool!!

we should note his birthday every year & turn our amps up LOUD in commemoration, on that day


:smilie_flagge17:



mrmatt, very nice couple of amps you have there...those rebel amps are tone monsters

:rockon2:


----------



## espiti

*Lidovox M-1103-C*

Here's another one, made by Yorkville, apparently in the mid-60's. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find the schematics for this amp, either from Yorkville or MIC.

Current tubes are 2x6L6, 3x12AX7 and one 6SL7. I don't know what the originals were. The 6L6 are of the metal variety (2 black tubes in pic).

The 2x12" alnico speakers bear no manufacturer/date code, just a nondescript number that might be a Yorkville part #. I suspect they are Marsland but if anyone knows otherwise, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## bussche

Here's the 67 Traynor YBA-1 I ended up buying:










My cat loves sitting on it for some reason.

Here's the guts when I bought it, I've since removed the old filter caps (they weren't hooked up, just left in there when a cap job was done I guess), swapped out the volume pots for new lower value ones, and installed a 3 prong power cable.


----------



## HarpBoy

steadygarcia said:


> Traynor YBA-3 custom special owner here. Also have the matching YC-810 cabinet. Mine are covered with that horrible black carpet fabric. I want to retolex and add new grille cloth. Any recommendations on the most authentic tolex and grille cloth out there? I haven't been able to find any Traynor specific tolex or grille cloth. Thanks!


I don't know if you've gotten an answer to your sourcing questions since you wrote this, but just in case you have not, I believe you can order the original grille cloth through Long & McQuade now that Yorkville has release the YGM-3 reissue. Shouldn't be too expensive I wouldn't think.

Cheers


----------



## HedleyGrange

Hey there! I have a '68 Yba-1 that runs El34's and has been converted to plexi specs( pots, filtering etc) but otherwise stock. In the quest for something different I am considering running it with a pair of jj 6v6's. Besides adjusting the bias is there any else I should do before running it? If I remember correctly there is in the neighbourhood of 450 volts to the plates..I have been thinking of dropping in a 50 watt plexi style Output Tranny to drop the plate voltage a bit. Any experience among the board with this?
Thanks...


----------



## paraedolia

HarpBoy said:


> I don't know if you've gotten an answer to your sourcing questions since you wrote this, but just in case you have not, I believe you can order the original grille cloth through Long & McQuade now that Yorkville has release the YGM-3 reissue. Shouldn't be too expensive I wouldn't think.
> 
> Cheers


I just got the following info from Traynor support (always excellent BTW, even wrt their vintage gear)

Here is a list of common YGM-3 Reissue parts and their numbers. They are virtually identical to the originals in most cases and would be available from any Yorkville/Traynor dealer.

> Transformers:
> Power - A1314
> Output - A1339
> Speaker - 7487
> Pots:
> Volume - 1m A audio 9934
> Treble & Bass - 500k B linear 9935
> Reverb & Tremolo Speed- 1 meg B linear 9936
> Tremolo Intensity - 250k linear 9937
> Switches:
> Slide - 9941
> Toggles - 6544 & 3554
> Pilot Light:
> Jewel - 9954
> Bulb - 9957
> Reverb
> Line - 9945
> Bag - 9944
> Externals
> Logo - 8268
> Strap Handle - 8456
> Grill Cloth - GC-1 (comes in a 3'x3' piece only)
> Leatherette - 9898 (measure and order by the running foot, it is 54" wide)


----------



## HedleyGrange

Well I stuck the jj 6v6s in last night and biased her up with a variac dropping the voltage down to a proper 110v ac giving me 405 volts to the plates...very pleased with the results, the tone is very close to the el34s not a drastic drop in volume though. I had to run it through a combo cabinet with a scumback h75 to load it up while my other speakers are out for repair. Not a fan of open back cabs for this circuit but it sounded pretty good. Cant wait to try it through a closed back cab and some pedals...


----------



## Sundog Kid

After a quick browse through this thread, I didn't see my amp company mentioned, and I think its worth mentioning....

Heres a pic of my 68' Vibration Technology 4x12, loaded with mid 60's Celestion Greenbacks, and apparently was a boutique 

company in t.o. back in the day. Cab is built solid. Sounds amazing.


http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/01golfgl/GUITAR GEAR/1969VT160.jpg


That original head is more like a P.A. amp, as it has xlr on both the head and cab, and some very weird mode switchs.

I run a Mesa F100 on this cab, and lemme tell ya, scoring a 68' cab with original greenbacks for $100 is probably the best closet 

find Ill ever have!


----------



## MaxWedge

In reference to torndownunit's question regarding 2a and 2b designation of the yba-2a/yba2b.As I understand it, yba-2a is a head. yba-2b is a combo. Either could be 6v6 or el84. As far as I can tell mine was made in 1971 and is a 6v6 model.


----------



## Buzz

So tonight I'm going to see if my JBL d130f speaker fits in my Traynor Yba-2 combo. I think it would help the amp out. plus make it louder. My Garnet stencil Mann amp seemed a bit too bright, so I cut lead to the treble pot. It sounds fine, less hiss, kindof warm and flat.


----------



## ccuwan

*My new YBA-2A*

Bought an EL84 YBA-2A on Tuesday. Little chance to play with it yet but certainly looking forward to it. Although I haven't had it apart yet, apparently its quite stock other than a 3 line power cord and a preamp out. Very clean cab for a 71 build. This is the loudest 25w I'm aware of. Running it through 4x10 cab loaded with cts 10s from a Silver Super Reverb. If I don't like it I'll have this thread to blame...........or thank


----------



## ed2000

*66 YBA 1: Return to original rectifier*
This head originally had a tube rectifier and it was converted to diodes as per the factory update and power tube change. Would the tonal benefits be worth the effort to convert back to original rectifier using EL 34's ? The amp has had the fidelity mods done. Would the resale/collectabilty value be hurt by converting that part of the circuit back to original?


----------



## Lincoln

Anybody watch that Garnet Revolution III - 2x12 combo just sell on evilbay for $544.40 CAD + shipping? 

Not bad.


----------



## recreate.me

I just started playing bass about a year ago, managed to find out fast how great the vintage Traynor Bass heads are. I picked up a mid 70's YBA-3 Custom Special through kijiji. Its my main head and i love it! Got it for 500$ and a day trip to Toronto. Since then i have never even thought about looking for another Head. However I am in serious need of a Cab, im playing it through a Legion 1x15 i got for 100$ :S 

Thinking maybe those new Ampeg SVT 210avs would sound good. I used to borrow an ampeg 8x10, and that Custom Special would destroy the house at 4! (yes its the ones with the Volume and Master volume knobs)


----------



## Hublocker

How do you guys like the Garnet Rebel Reverb amp?

Do you have to turn it up to eardrum bleeding loud to get some tube distortion?

I'm currently playing my sound guy's Fender Deluxe and at rehearsal I've got it at "1" and might turn it up to "3" at gigs. I use overdrive pedals when I need 'em.

Is the Rebel like that too?


----------



## bolero

recreate I have an 8x10 Big B cab with my YBA3, it sounds amazing at low vols & is loud enough to play with a full band

it is a pain to haul around but get some wheels/dolly & you should be ok

otherwise a 4x10 would be more portable



Hublocker most of those old non-MV amps need to be turned up loud to get distortion


----------



## co-intelpro

Just picked up a 70's Traynor YBA-1 Bassmaster and 2x15 cab for $240.00 CAD. These deals can still be found, folks. Amazing 70's EL34 Marshall with solid state rectifier sound. I gotta replace the speakers, though.


----------



## nutter

YGM-4 Studio Mate here (the 4 x 8" combo) - has new speakers , tubes and 3 prong cord. why anyone lets these go i dunno. fantastic amp for the $250 i paid.


----------



## Thornton Davis

This is my 1973 YBA-3 Custom Special and YC-810 cab. The head has been fully serviced including new power and preamp tubes being installed. I've reconed all of the Marsland speakers in the cabinet. It's just like new.

TD


----------



## hollowbody

Thornton Davis said:


> This is my 1973 YBA-3 Custom Special and YC-810 cab. The head has been fully serviced including new power and preamp tubes being installed. I've reconed all of the Marsland speakers in the cabinet. It's just like new.
> 
> TD


That is a gorgeous stack! Are you using it for guitar, bass or both??


----------



## Buzz

Hi, I found some nice Garnet 12" PA speakers which I might pick up. The speakers are " Dual", you can see the name through the grillcloth on the speaker. Anyone know about these speakers, good for guitar?


----------



## Thornton Davis

It's being used for bass only. 

TD


----------



## sse1990

I just acquired a 1969-1970 Traynor YSR-1 Custom Reverb last night. I sold some old truck parts, they gave me the $$ I wanted PLUS gave me this head. I play bass, but I figured why not, it's free. I hooked it up to a single 15" cabinet I have and it sounded pretty darn good.

I am trying to find information on vintage Traynor heads ( I contacted Traynor and they didn't have any manuals scanned, but they verified the age of the amp by my serial number), so I found this forum and figured I would join.

And of course, pictures

























AND in it's new home for now, atop my current setup.


----------



## Tyler Savage

I bought a garnet rebel PA90 head for $200. Had groove tubes in it and sounded like 'meh' but the guy gave me the original tubes. I put those back in and it RIPS. 

Also have a 60s traynor YBA-1 _with a blown power transformer_. I bet I'm the only one who can say that given the reputation these have!!! Went in a flash and a puff of smoke. Yikes. 

Still have it to learn from

Had yba-2a that I never liked at all. Traded it for a Greco LP custom and never looked back


----------



## bolero

sse1990 those custom reverbs sound GORGEOUS for gtr...you should pick up a used 2x12 & use it for jams etc

it would probably sound pretty good for bass too, I bet with the powertube trem you could nail JPJ's heartbreaker bass line


----------



## bolero

tyler I think Hammond is based out of guelph? could get a new OT from them, maybe

otherwise you could try one of the new marshall style OT clones out there


----------



## Tyler Savage

It's the PT - and yeah could probably get something from Hammond, just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Tyler Savage

the Ysr-1s are my favorite traynors. Reverb and Trem are really really decent - and other than that it's a yba-1. can't go wrong


----------



## monson

i just baught a 68 Traynor YGM-1 but the person who had it dident know what he had cause he cut the cab to put in a 15" 8oms and so i am in the middle of bringing it back to original specs a 12" 4oms speaker i also had the tubes changed and cleaned it should be done by this weekend and ill post pics.


----------



## monson

Pics of my traynor
http://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/monson_photo/2010_0920Sept20100040.jpg


----------



## Wayek

I'll jump in on this too! 

here is my Traynor YSR-1 custom reverb unmodded with VT- 2x12 cabinet loaded with celestians of some sort that I picked up in Thunder Bay for $600.00
not the greatest deal on a YSR-1 but it came with the cab and after trying all the tube amps they had at Northshore music I knew this was the only one 










think the grill cloth was replaced at some point on the head...

and here is my Garnet D45R 2x12 combo stencil amp 


























it originally came with a Sears logo on it that deteriorated so I'm going to be ordering a chrome Garnet logo to make it pop more! 
this amp still has the original Marsland speakers and the tone of this is amazing 

I run both of these amps in stereo


----------



## myipad

I've got a few real treats. I have 2 1963 Garnet 212 vertical cabs, one with an Odyssey head, one with a PRO reverb head. I also have a Deputy head on 2 3X8 Marslands, a BTO (yes BTO head with 412 Garnet cab. And the piece de resistance is a 1962 Fender Tremolux head, modded by none other than Garnet Gillies, with a Hammond power transformer....each has its own unique sound.


----------



## bcjek

Is the Odyssey a Garnet product? I've never heard of the model, if so.

As a bit of a heads-up, when I was in Rufus' Guitar Shop on Alma in Vancouver a while back, there was a Sessionman 50 watt head for sale. I thought about buying, but I have too many amps as it is. Anybody else local interested?

Let us know if someone from here buys it.


----------



## mrmatt1972

bcjek said:


> Is the Odyssey a Garnet product? I've never heard of the model, if so.
> 
> As a bit of a heads-up, when I was in Rufus' Guitar Shop on Alma in Vancouver a while back, there was a Sessionman 50 watt head for sale. I thought about buying, but I have too many amps as it is. Anybody else local interested?
> 
> Let us know if someone from here buys it.


I'd like to know how much they were asking for it.


----------



## bcjek

I'm pretty sure it was $300.00.

Cheap. Non original front panel, I'd say. Clean, I didn't play it.

Michael


----------



## Tyler Savage

I picked up a Garnet Pro Vocal amp last week.

had a strange popping sound so I talked the guy down in price (fair, considering he told me it had no problems). I got it home and after 5 minutes of playing got the loudest motorboating sound i've ever heard come out of an amp.

I started swapping pre-amp tubes, and it was the second stage pre-amp tube that must have kicked the bucket. Smooth sailing now. Not a ton of gain to this amp, but it sure has a sweet clean sound. noisy as hell but it's a 30 yr/old amp with all original tubes, ha!
got some work ahead of me


----------



## kibby

You folks are starting to make me regret I sold my stuff.

Here is a pic of a YC-610 with Marslands. The grill was removable and held in place with Velcro.










Inside head the original 6ca7's










And tho not an amp but unique is a stand alone tube type spring Garnet Reverb Unit. It sold on ebay for $270.00 U.S. a number of years ago. If you find anything out there vintage with tubes..............










Oh well. I still have the pics.


----------



## bleedingfingers

Hey anyone out there know which model marsland speaker goes in a garnet b312 cabinet ?
I'm not sure about how many ohms or if it is a special model .
Also If anyone has one they would like to part with let me know .
It currently has a fender made by jensen filling in for the missing speaker .
I just want to get it back to original specs. so I can sell it as the rest of the cab is in very nice condition .
cabinet is reading 4ohms right now .

Thanks B.


----------



## joshmac

Just thought Id share my recent Garnet purchase. After seeing the documentary I really wanted one, and found a great one for a great price.
Pro 200 Super. Great condition, recently serviced. YUM

























LOVE it


----------



## Slide Boy

Hi anyone...everyone. This is my first post anywhere. I just picked up a '75 Garnet Revolution III with 4 10's in it and one of the speakers has been changed out wit what looks like a woofer from a stereo cabinet. Rubber surround etc. Does anyone know what the original speakers were or where I might get one? This amp has original Garnet brand pre amp tubes and some real old Sylvanias for power and they all still work. Amazing!

Also, I've been using a "Tallman" speaker in my '65 Fender Deluxe. It's a big magnet alnico job with a picture of a "tall man playing a guitar" on it. It sounds fantastic. Does anyone know anything about this speaker. I don't know where I got the thing! It's got a silver metal dust cover that's all bent up but still, it rocks! Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## whywhyzed

*Concord (Garnet Stencil)*

Just picked this up on eBay - sounds great for practicing... nice crunch at low volume. 
single 8" Marsland speaker


----------



## TheRumRunner

My YBA-1A MkII still rock'n hard after more bars than 10 bar flies could do in 10 lifetimes.


































DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

And I Garnet Revolution Bass with the 15", makes a great guitar amp with the bright knob pulled.


























DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

Last one is a Studio Mate with the 4x8's. I just love this config as it rips and pushes a lot of air. The Trem is too die for.


































DW


----------



## Bohdan

Hey everyone. I just recently acquired a '69 YBA-1 for $250. The circuit looks minty, no choke. It came installed with a couple old 6550 GE pwr tubes. Is it safe to run these? Also, I stuck in a couple 6l6's into it and it sounds unreal with the YBA...is this safe? Reason I'm asking, I have a 68 YBA-1 also, and it has EL-34's in it.
Thanks,
B


----------



## Bohdan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bohdanp/6731379537
I have since fixed the power cable, and made it twist free...


----------



## joshmac

Just scored the YBA-1 Head, the 2 2x15 cabs, and the reverb unit. I had the Garnet Pro 200 Super and the Garnet 212 before.


----------



## bolero

very cool!!


----------



## Frenchy

Cool thread!....sdsre

I also love the Traynor and Garnet amps...

Here is a bad picture of my Garnet Rebel head and matching cab and also a Garnet Rebel PA head...








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

I need better pics of my gear....
This is a Guitar head with stinger and matching Garnet/Hohner 12 with horn Cab


----------



## Frenchy

Here is my Garnet Rebel II Combo with removable head and Garnet head casing... Never seen another like this one...








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

This is the bass combo with a 15, very straight forward trem/mid/bass.....


----------



## Tugbar

*Traynor YBA-4*










Great guitar amp, so-so bass amp


----------



## Tugbar

Bohdan said:


> Hey everyone. I just recently acquired a '69 YBA-1 for $250. The circuit looks minty, no choke. It came installed with a couple old 6550 GE pwr tubes. Is it safe to run these? Also, I stuck in a couple 6l6's into it and it sounds unreal with the YBA...is this safe? Reason I'm asking, I have a 68 YBA-1 also, and it has EL-34's in it.
> Thanks,
> B


I can't comment on the 6550's but my YBA-4 has EI 6L6's in it and it seems OK.


----------



## Dan43

i just want to know something what difference do in the pot volume like change the 4m to 1m. because my tech guy said i don't need to do that. but i saw alot of people talking about this changin the volume pot 4m to 1m
can you explain me this. and what i need to do to get a better tone quality because mine is to fucking bright on clean channel. if i use the channel one is to low and if i use the channel 2 is to high and when i use both channel is hard to blend to get a nice clean tone 
thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## hollowbody

Dan43 said:


> i just want to know something what difference do in the pot volume like change the 4m to 1m. because my tech guy said i don't need to do that. but i saw alot of people talking about this changin the volume pot 4m to 1m
> can you explain me this. and what i need to do to get a better tone quality because mine is to fucking bright on clean channel. if i use the channel one is to low and if i use the channel 2 is to high and when i use both channel is hard to blend to get a nice clean tone
> thanks and sorry for my english


Most of it has to do with the YBA1's similarity to the Marshall JTM/Fender Bassman. One of the main differences was that Traynor used the 4M pots while the Marshalls used 1M.


----------



## Dan43

hollowbody said:


> Most of it has to do with the YBA1's similarity to the Marshall JTM/Fender Bassman. One of the main differences was that Traynor used the 4M pots while the Marshalls used 1M.


ok but does it affect the tone quality and what does pot do exactly. faster reponse in the volume when you crank up the amp or slower reponse.


----------



## Scottone

Dan43 said:


> i just want to know something what difference do in the pot volume like change the 4m to 1m. because my tech guy said i don't need to do that. but i saw alot of people talking about this changin the volume pot 4m to 1m
> can you explain me this. and what i need to do to get a better tone quality because mine is to fucking bright on clean channel. if i use the channel one is to low and if i use the channel 2 is to high and when i use both channel is hard to blend to get a nice clean tone
> thanks and sorry for my english


I think that the change to 1M pots would mostly impact the response of the volume controls. An easy change that will make a larger impact is to change the cathode resistors and bypass caps in the 1st gain stage to the values of the Marshall 1959 circuit. In conjuction with this change, you can remove the small cap on the bright volume pot.

This may be all that you need to do although there are other tweaks


----------



## traynor_garnet

Yep, the pot change won't make the amp less bright but it will make the response "softer" at lower volumes. Before making changes, have you jumpered your input channels? This will add some low end and take some of the high end edge off.

TG


----------



## TheRumRunner

Kijiji Garnet alert!!!

This is a great compbo and if it was local I'd be all over it.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...dals-Garnet-Revolution-III-W0QQAdIdZ357544051

DW


----------



## Dan43

traynor_garnet said:


> Yep, the pot change won't make the amp less bright but it will make the response "softer" at lower volumes. Before making changes, have you jumpered your input channels? This will add some low end and take some of the high end edge off.
> 
> TG


i just send back my amp to the store because the tech guy do a sh..job. when i put the master volume on 3 amp both volume on max to get louder disto i hear the amp begin to sparkling. i check i what the tech change and he didn't put the same value of all the caps he change he put some higher value and some lower value. and i don't understand why but i can find those cap in electronic store very easy. but i'm not expert but don't put stuff in the amp they don't have the same value. because at the price he chage me 328$ to put a master volume and change the caps is very high. if you live in Kingston don't use the tech guy and i hope this tech guy is looking in the forum too


----------



## punt

hey, can any one help me date my baby?

HAS NO MASTER VOLUME and the backing plate is missing. 

the dude i got it from said he owned it 30 years or so, said the tubes were replaced when he bought it to the current 6ca7's. grinds like a MOFO when shes anywhere passed 4, sounds so dirty! but i take it, thats due to the tubes being older than i am(and running active emgs).

just wondering around how old this tank is?

ps i took it in for a tune up and it passed with flying colours, other than replacing the tubes being reccomended (but i kinda like the grind, although id like to be able to turn her up to get some more low end out of it).

wont let me add pics. so heres a link to one on my fb, should work!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....135640429885868.26542.100003197343022&type=3


----------



## Scottone

punt said:


> hey, can any one help me date my baby?
> 
> HAS NO MASTER VOLUME and the backing plate is missing.
> 
> the dude i got it from said he owned it 30 years or so, said the tubes were replaced when he bought it to the current 6ca7's. grinds like a MOFO when shes anywhere passed 4, sounds so dirty! but i take it, thats due to the tubes being older than i am(and running active emgs).
> 
> just wondering around how old this tank is?
> 
> ps i took it in for a tune up and it passed with flying colours, other than replacing the tubes being reccomended (but i kinda like the grind, although id like to be able to turn her up to get some more low end out of it).
> 
> wont let me add pics. so heres a link to one on my fb, should work!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....135640429885868.26542.100003197343022&type=3


Looks like a mid 70's model to me.


----------



## Jamrod

I'd estimate it at 1970 or '71 because it doesn't have a master volume, and because of some other visible cosmetic indicators (logo and knob style and edge bumpers). If the top doesn't pop off for service, probably a '70. If it does pop off, probably a '71.


----------



## punt

a bolt at each corner on the top, id guess its a 71! thanks guys!


----------



## TheRumRunner

No need to guess, in the '70's most Traynors used a 7 digit serial number

first digit = year ie 1 = '71, 2 = '72, 3 = '73 etc...

second and third digit = month ie 01 = Jan, 02 = Feb, 03 = March etc...

last 4 digits are the actual serial number based on how many they made that year.

DW


----------



## Jamrod

Yeah, using the serial number is the best way to determine the build date; hopefully it isn't on the back panel that Punt is missing. 8)

Re: the seven digit serial numbers... does anybody know if those last four digits refer to the number of units built within a specific model designation for a particular year, or are they a cumulative total for units across all models? Just curious.


----------



## ed2000

My YBA 1 has a serial number of the mid 300's. Any way of determining build date fairly closely?


----------



## Scottone

ed2000 said:


> My YBA 1 has a serial number of the mid 300's. Any way of determining build date fairly closely?


I'm thinking '66. Does it have the tube rectifier?


----------



## ed2000

Scottone said:


> I'm thinking '66. Does it have the tube rectifier?


The chassis looks like it originally had a tube rect. The socket hole is covered and there is an additional diode rectifier board added. It has the choke.
It has the name 'Sykes' scratched inside the chassis.

Can the 4 meg pots be used for dating purposes?


----------



## traynor_garnet

ed2000 said:


> The chassis looks like it originally had a tube rect. The socket hole is covered and there is an additional diode rectifier board added. It has the choke.
> It has the name 'Sykes' scratched inside the chassis.
> 
> Can the 4 meg pots be used for dating purposes?



Traynor themselves switched the older units over to ss rectification when the amps came in for servicing. I actually have a copy of the service manual and schematic which instructs the tech to get rid of the tube rectifier. Yours could either be a transition model (when they used up old pre drilled chassis) or was serviced by the company itself.

Didn't Sykes contract Traynor to make cabs?

TG


----------



## Tyler Savage

How does the Garnet Rebel Compare to the Garnet Rebel PA?

I have a Garnet Pro, and a Pro PA and they sound very similar except the Pro has Fuzz+Trem too, and those make a big difference.

I have a Garnet Rebel PA - I modded all the channels to run parallel .. that + a tube screamer is my favorite amp. I play it over a '77 JMP, a '64 bassman and a '74 twin..


----------



## Tyler Savage

I had that same Sears/Garnet combo. I got it for free, and gave it away for free to someone but man for a solid state combo that think sounded great. Really, really full sounding - if you played clean it was a treat.

we abused the hell out of it for years - using it as a PA etc.


----------



## Frenchy

Tyler Savage said:


> How does the Garnet Rebel Compare to the Garnet Rebel PA?


The Rebel breaks up more rapidly and is crisper... Add the Stinger and you go for broke.... The great thing about the Rebel is that you can open her up.....
The Rebel PA is all original. Not modded yet. I can use it to play bass and sing along with a mic... very useful....



Tyler Savage said:


> I have a Garnet Rebel PA - I modded all the channels to run parallel .. that + a tube screamer is my favorite amp. I play it over a '77 JMP, a '64 bassman and a '74 twin..


I have a Traynor PA head (voice Master) modded with 2 channel linked for some major dirty and the other 2 inputs with different bass value.... I use it for bass... Mind you it does not get much use since I also have a 1969 YBA head plus the 2 versions of the YBA2 combo....

I like my bass sound....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## MarkusV

Scottone said:


> I think that the change to 1M pots would mostly impact the response of the volume controls. An easy change that will make a larger impact is to change the cathode resistors and bypass caps in the 1st gain stage to the values of the Marshall 1959 circuit. In conjuction with this change, you can remove the small cap on the bright volume pot.
> 
> This may be all that you need to do although there are other tweaks


It's said that the 4 meg pot provides that "bounciness" in the response of the amp.
Personally I love that aspect in Traynors- it's sort of a rounded edge to the attack (added to huge bass response) on a note as opposed to a fast attack
Reduce the pot value and you get an edgier attack
My YBA-4 has all kinds of small mods but I kept the pot

Markus V


----------



## parkhead

ed2000 said:


> The chassis looks like it originally had a tube rect. The socket hole is covered and there is an additional diode rectifier board added. It has the choke.
> It has the name 'Sykes' scratched inside the chassis.
> 
> Can the 4 meg pots be used for dating purposes?


sykes was a dealer in Mississauga 
they did not 
make them for them ...

however, I recall seeing traynors with sykes traynor style logos 

so I assume that Sykes got some logos made and swapped them onto their rental units 
FWIW I've also seen ACE and LIDOVOX traynors 

at some point in 66? I have #480 they started to use solid state rectifiers 
puting a plte on the hole and using an auxilliary rectifier load with the red mullard diodes 

p


----------



## ed2000

I believe I noticed a YBA 1 in a video today...The 88, the song title was something containing 'Kitty'


----------



## Oldspooneye

*Hello from Winnipeg*

Just wanted to say hello from Winnipeg and post a pic of my Garnet Deputy 1x15 combo in Showbiz White.

http://imgur.com/OQ9s2


----------



## Fuzzy Picklez

Cool stuff.
I just read this whole thread, and learned a fair bit.
So, do you guys find there isn't a huge difference between a lot of the Garnet guitar amps, and there pa equivalents?
The reason I ask, is because there's a Garnet Pro 200 Vocal head on kijiji right now.

Garnet Pro 200 Vocal head - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

The guy is asking $400, but it's been reposted a few times, so I could probably get it for less.
Any word on if these are any good or not? I've had good luck running guitars into pa amps before, and having that thing on stage would be a trip, but I was wondering if you guys know anything about them.


----------



## bolero

I have a 20 w pa head that is great for gtr....if you live close could be worth checking out....... What annoys me is those 20 w 1x12 combos garnet made in HUGE cabinets....argh


----------



## Thornton Davis

My early 70's Traynor YBA-3 and YC-810


----------



## Intrepid

Holy crap! That is one monster of a cab. Nice.


----------



## Frenchy

First off... *Thornton Davis*
That is my dream set up you have there... Hope to find one some day...

I just picked up a little Garnet Mini Bass combo the G45T model, a nice little model that you can mod to a great 1 X12 guitar combo. The modest 18-20 Watts is just perfect for guitar. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Frenchy

While taking pictures of my new Garnet, decided to take better ones of my Rebel's...

Here is My 1968 Rebel head L90 with matching cab 1121H
And the Rebel PA head PA90



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRumRunner

Frenchy said:


> First off... *Thornton Davis*
> That is my dream set up you have there... Hope to find one some day...


We'll... he is selling it...

Reconditioned Vintage Traynor YBA-3 & YC-810 Bass Amp - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

DW


----------



## Thornton Davis

TheRumRunner said:


> We'll... he is selling it...
> 
> Reconditioned Vintage Traynor YBA-3 & YC-810 Bass Amp - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.
> 
> DW


This is very true. Thx for the plug DW.

TD


----------



## TheRumRunner

Thornton Davis said:


> This is very true. Thx for the plug DW.
> 
> TD


No prob, that is one sweet rig and 8x10's are magic.

Funny story, my grade 7 son has been playing guitar for close to 5 years. Last fall his public school music teacher was assigning instruments to the class. One kid would get to play electric bass. About 10 hands went up for that instrument and my son was the lucky one. Turns out he was a natural and one day the teacher says "I'm going to bring in a real amp for you to play, instead of this XYZ the school board supplies"

Yupp, you guessed it, he brings in a YBA-3 head and a YT-15. Turns out he was a player in a bunch of bands in the '70's & '80's. (Gotta love hippy teachers lol)

Traynor - the stuff of days of old and days of new. I bet they'll still be played when they are 100 years old.

DW


----------



## bolero

YBA3 + Big B 8x10 = 300 pounds of heavenly joy !!


----------



## Thornton Davis

bolero said:


> YBA3 + Big B 8x10 = 300 pounds of heavenly joy !!


Not quite, 120lbs + 62lbs = 182lbs of heavenly joy. Thank god Pete Traynor included a dolly with each YC-810.

TD


----------



## bolero

ha, yes, tongue in cheek post...that's an old blues tune orig written by howlin wolf

"300 Lbs of Heavenly Joy" Hubert Sumlin w Chris Bergson Band 01-22-10 - YouTube


----------



## Tyler Savage

Fuzzy Picklez said:


> Cool stuff.
> I just read this whole thread, and learned a fair bit.
> So, do you guys find there isn't a huge difference between a lot of the Garnet guitar amps, and there pa equivalents?
> The reason I ask, is because there's a Garnet Pro 200 Vocal head on kijiji right now.
> 
> Garnet Pro 200 Vocal head - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.
> 
> The guy is asking $400, but it's been reposted a few times, so I could probably get it for less.
> Any word on if these are any good or not? I've had good luck running guitars into pa amps before, and having that thing on stage would be a trip, but I was wondering if you guys know anything about them.



That pro vocal 200 is a different beast entirely I believe, ...


... however, I have a Garnet Pro Reverb, and a Garnet Pro PA and tone-wise they sound damn near identical (if you jumper 2+ channels on the PA), except the PA is missing the reverb, trem / stinger options .... I prefer the Pro over the PA head, but I do like the Master volume of the PA, so I might add that to my pro. 

I also have a Garnet Rebel PA, and after some minor and reversible mods, it's my main gigging amp. Frenchy - if you ever want/need to get rid of yours and need to find a good home, I'm your man 

Frenchy


----------



## TheRumRunner

Man I love living in the Land of Traynor. Lot's of new-to-me stuff coming home lately. Pics to follow but here's one










Also a '72 YBA-1 and a as yet to be dated YBA-3 Custom Special - I'm so stoked

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

I was wondering if any member can shed some light on the possible year for this CustomSpecial?


















DW


----------



## bolero

rumrunner if you send that serial to Long & McQuade they will probably help you out?

nice stuff!!


----------



## LowWatt

bolero said:


> rumrunner if you send that serial to Long & McQuade they will probably help you out?
> 
> nice stuff!!


If you show the face of it in the cab we could definitely narrow it down a bit better too. But the 5 amps, single lamp on the front and 4 screw holes in the chassis sides says post '72 at least.


----------



## Jamrod

I saw that Custom Special listed on Kijiji the other day and wished I lived in Toronto. It seemed like a heck of a good deal. Based on the pics I saw, the serial number, and the info on Yorkville's website, I'd estimate it at 1968.


----------



## TheRumRunner

Yupp, dats-da-one, nice fella, sorta a hawk/pawn/electronics hole in a strip plaza out in Hazel Land (Mississauga for the non Tdot foks),

I'm not much of a horse trader and the owner of this place was an expert in all things "haggle" so I simply asked for him to give me his best price, he responded with "what's your best offer?" LOL I repeated - "give me a fair price and I'll take it" Which he did, as did I... then he says that he has lot more amps out back. So we went into the bowels of his storage room and I spied the Bass Master. We did the dance again, I think it was a two-step polka as opposed to a line dance and I walked out with two sweet heads. 

The YBA-1 checked out mighty fine and after the once over she fired up like the thorough bred she is.


























Placed her on top of the MkII for some good ole side-by-side comparison.










The CS needs a lil work before she'll be put to the torture test.

DW


----------



## Bohdan

*Traynor yba-2*

Hey guys, got this early YBA-2 in a trade. 6V6s! This thing roars. It's been modded and rebuilt. It has the original transformers. Can someone tell me the approx year and if it's at all similar to the original circuit? There's no serial and on the back it just says 8ohms.
Thanks,
Boh
IMG_5903 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_5902 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_5901 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jmaysen

In case you missed it..... this is what can happen when you toss in a Mercury Magnetic's output transformer in a Garnet Revolution II and add a Celestion.... All restoration work done by Patrick Deschenes. 

[video=youtube;klbGsZpfhSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klbGsZpfhSM&amp;list=UUI2VXRtmqdDqaC5b9bBPqAg&amp; index=6&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Buzz

Anyone played an early Session man combo with the fuzz circuit, no master? My buddy is selling one, I might trade some guitars for it.


----------



## Bohdan

^^ The fuzz circuit in those things is killer!


----------



## Buzz

Bohdan said:


> ^^ The fuzz circuit in those things is killer!



Oh ya? I'm going to have to try it out. Does it need to be cranked?


----------



## loudtubeamps

I know someone around this forum is into old stencil amps. I just picked up a Raven 12" combo this afternoon.
The control panel:2 inputs>Volume>tremelo>tone>pilot lamp.
Can anyone give me the scoop on this Made in Canada amp.
I haven't even opened it up yet to see what the tube compliment is. It's super clean and look like its been used very little.
Thanks in advance, Doug


----------



## traynor_garnet

loudtubeamps said:


> I know someone around this forum is into old stencil amps. I just picked up a Raven 12" combo this afternoon.
> The control panel:2 inputs>Volume>tremelo>tone>pilot lamp.
> Can anyone give me the scoop on this Made in Canada amp.
> I haven't even opened it up yet to see what the tube compliment is. It's super clean and look like its been used very little.
> Thanks in advance, Doug


Does it have a model number on the back?

TG


----------



## loudtubeamps

Thanks for the reply TG.
No to a plate/model ##. And no signs that one ever existed. Removing the rear panel shows the following.
From the input to the output: an orig. RCA 12AV6> a G.E. 12AX7>a made in Canada? 5OC5A> and an orig. RCA 35W4. 
The components look to be untouched and therefore all original. Even the electrolytics are in good condition.
Speaker is a 12" GU1215 "Made in Canada" with the stamp on the back of the cone #384-5
The fuse is rated at 1.5 amp. I get the impression by part numbers (pots and caps)that the amp may be an ealy '70's
even the cob webs look to be from back then!
Vibrato works fine as well.
cheers, doug


----------



## Buzz

Wow, the Sessionman is cool, so many different tones. The Fuzz circuit is awesome, so much fun. The speakers in it are lightweight Celestion Gl-35's which had no bottom end, maybe if the cab was closed, but I'll find some good speakers for it, oh ya.


----------



## traynor_garnet

loudtubeamps said:


> Thanks for the reply TG.
> 
> From the input to the output: an orig. RCA 12AV6> a G.E. 12AX7>a made in Canada? 5OC5A> and an orig. RCA 35W4.
> 
> cheers, doug


Ok, sounds like you have a transformerless amp (aka "The Widowmaker"). You might want to goggle that term before using the amp too much. Garnet made a ton of these things under different names. They put out about 3 watts and can be fun to crank the crap out of! LOL

BTW, is the first tube a 12av6 or a 6av6?


----------



## loudtubeamps

traynor_garnet said:


> Ok, sounds like you have a transformerless amp (aka "The Widowmaker"). You might want to goggle that term before using the amp too much. Garnet made a ton of these things under different names. They put out about 3 watts and can be fun to crank the crap out of! LOL
> 
> BTW, is the first tube a 12av6 or a 6av6?


 It's a 12 and you nailed it, no mains tranny.
CSA approved it back in the day,makes you wonder doesn't it?
Guess I'll clean it up and pass it on to someone who has a thing for these.
Thanks for the info TG! 
cheers D.


----------



## traynor_garnet

No problem. These are not totally unsafe by any means, but if you are going to be playing on stage or standing on cement with one foot in water you should be weary.

Cool amps, fun to crank up, but they are what they are.

TG



loudtubeamps said:


> It's a 12 and you nailed it, no mains tranny.
> CSA approved it back in the day,makes you wonder doesn't it?
> Guess I'll clean it up and pass it on to someone who has a thing for these.
> Thanks for the info TG!
> cheers D.


----------



## DCardenas

Hey there i jsut purchased one of these for a smaller bass rig for $200, this thing sounds awesome! i was just wondering if the extension cab output is an 8ohm? cuz it definetly doesnt say on the amp


----------



## faracaster

Here's a rare and EARLY Traynor at the 12th Fret for sale
http://www.12fret.com/content/2012/10/22/traynor-signature-yga-1-combo-amplifier-1966-consignment/


----------



## traynor_garnet

That's pretty cool. This amp is basically a bassmaster with tremolo instead of the "expander" controls (mids and presence).

I also love the description: "this amp is nor particularly light" LOL

TG



faracaster said:


> Here's a rare and EARLY Traynor at the 12th Fret for sale
> http://www.12fret.com/content/2012/10/22/traynor-signature-yga-1-combo-amplifier-1966-consignment/


----------



## TheRumRunner

It would look nicer with the orig chicken head knobs, I was in there yesterday and it was not on the floor. Love that script logo.

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

DCardenas said:


> Hey there i jsut purchased one of these for a smaller bass rig for $200, this thing sounds awesome! i was just wondering if the extension cab output is an 8ohm? cuz it definetly doesnt say on the amp



Which model? 4-8ohm is fine for most of the old Traynors.

DW


----------



## Bohdan

Just scored this beauty. Pretty excited!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/360499891939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## bolero

congrats, those rebel's are great amps!!


----------



## TheRumRunner

Anyone in London? This is a killer deal for this Garnet head

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-pedals-Vintage-Garnet-amp-W0QQAdIdZ425827030

DW


----------



## Sugar

I had an old Traynor guitar mate reverb i traded to a guy. I had never had it opened up. He opens it and finds a paper in it signed by Mr.Traynor himself, probably just a checklist or something saying the amp was checked over. I don't know if that would add much value to it, but I thought it was pretty cool and wished i had known about it.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Had a chance to crank up my tube rectified bassmaster this afternoon (using my Alex attenuator so I don't go deaf). Wow!

I've played this amp cranked before and loved it, but it is SO loud I could never play very long (neighbours and hearing concerns in small bedroom). I didn't realize what a huge difference the mids control (low expander) makes with this amp; it is like another gain knob. The only other amp I've played that did this was my old Marshall Studio 15. On either amp, the mids knob can add a bunch of dirt or clean up the sound.

Anyway, this amp sounds really amazing (cannot wait to get the other one I just scored back from my tech). I am running it through a YT-12 cab loaded with Weber Blue and Silver Alnico speakers. Gorgeous indeed: Strat, chord, amp!

This afternoon confirmed that these old bassmasters are truly world class amps. I still like them better than any Fender or Marshall I have played/owned.

TG


----------



## TheRumRunner

traynor_garnet said:


> This afternoon confirmed that these old bassmasters are truly world class amps. I still like them better than any Fender or Marshall I have played/owned.
> 
> TG


Shhhhh, you're gonna drive up prices letting everyone know what great amps these are... lol

Here's a few I dragged down to the recent Vintage swap/sale here in Tdot










DW


----------



## 5732

Hi experts-
There's an early (seller claims 49th one made) YBA2 head, the 6V6 model with a volume and tone knob for sale locally. Looks very clean. What is reasonable price? is $500 too much?
thanks


----------



## TheRumRunner

Here in Canada, the land of Traynor, prices are all over the place. I'm not referring to garage sale finds, but rather, market prices that reflect demand. Useability is key, ie: has the amp been recently gone over by a qualified tech. Often the servicing is worth $100-$300 depending on the condition of the tubes. How is the tolex, does it have the original logo? All factors.

If the YBA2 is up to spec, $500 would seem fair to high. The head version being a sub 100 serial number certainly is a sweet lil amp.

Good luck, go see it, play it and let us know.

DW


----------



## traynor_garnet

mud_guy said:


> Hi experts-
> There's an early (seller claims 49th one made) YBA2 head, the 6V6 model with a volume and tone knob for sale locally. Looks very clean. What is reasonable price? is $500 too much?
> thanks


I sold that amp on this board awhile back. It is a cool little amp for sure and has been serviced. It sounds a bit different than the later ones with 6V6s but don't get too hung up on the serial number.

If you want a truly rare bassmate, I am contemplating selling my very early tube rectified bassmate combo (yes, they made tube rectified bassmates!) but I am unsure and it would be more money. That head is cool too though.

TG


----------



## 5732

Thanks to you both for your quick replies...It does look to be in real nice shape...there are 2 other yba2 heads locally now on kijiji (a 6v6 and an EL84) that are quite a bit less expensive. I've tapped out my music funds recently (I went on a spree about a month ago buying a new guitar, octave mandolin, and 212 cab). I'm currently using some new traynors (a darkhorse head and a YGL1) but thought something vintage may be in order.


----------



## bolero

here's a really great sounding Garnet Deputy head I picked up recently:













and with it's cousin:


----------



## TheRumRunner

bolero said:


> here's a really great sounding Garnet Deputy head I picked up recently:


Good stuff, that must be the one in London that I posted about up above.

DW


----------



## jv100k

Added another Dynabass to the collection last week.Never thought i'd find another one of these but got lucky.
* Who do suppose intialed his 6th Dynabass?
*


----------



## bolero

now THAT is cool!!

rumrunner I did get it in London...didn't realize someone posted here about it?

the guy said his phone was ringing off the hook though!! 

I happened to check kijiji about 5min after he put the ad up, was the first to call


----------



## faracaster

WOW !!!!!
Tres, tres cool.
what a find !!!!
Congrats







jv100k said:


> Added another Dynabass to the collection last week.Never thought i'd find another one of these but got lucky.
> * Who do suppose intialed his 6th Dynabass?
> *


----------



## TheRumRunner

bolero said:


> now THAT is cool!!
> 
> rumrunner I did get it in London...didn't realize someone posted here about it?
> 
> the guy said his phone was ringing off the hook though!!
> 
> I happened to check kijiji about 5min after he put the ad up, was the first to call


I'm glad it went to a good home. These type of deals are usually gone/spoken for in the first few mins.

Orig ad










DW


----------



## bolero

yep, that was it

is the ad still up?


----------



## TheRumRunner

Nice to see Donna putting the YBA Pat did up for her to good use.

http://youtu.be/qFMZ-7Ngimg

DW


----------



## traynor_garnet

Ok, by request here are some recordings of my Tube rectified bassmate combo.


I have a very primitive recording system here: SM 58 directly into a line 6 UX1. This hardly captures the amp’s true sound but it will give you an indication. I cranked up the tone on the amp because the recording was kind of dark. Because of this, you hear a bit of “fizz” in the recording but it isn’t in the room. I included a “darker” recording for comparison’s sake.


This is strictly a 1991 USA Standard Strat straight in. No pedals at all. I ride the guitar’s volume knob in a few places to show you how the amp cleans up and responds. NICE!

With the usual caveats about rushed, early morning playing . . .


http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12021113&q=hi



http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12021116&q=hi

And for fun, a bit of muffy goodness with the amp set cleaner:

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=11282471&q=hi


----------



## traynor_garnet

Wow, tough crowd! The recording chain is far from ideal but I still thought the amp sounds pretty good.

Perhaps this is one of those, "if you don't have anything nice to say . . . " moments. If so, thanks LOL



traynor_garnet said:


> Ok, by request here are some recordings of my Tube rectified bassmate combo.
> 
> 
> I have a very primitive recording system here: SM 58 directly into a line 6 UX1. This hardly captures the amp’s true sound but it will give you an indication. I cranked up the tone on the amp because the recording was kind of dark. Because of this, you hear a bit of “fizz” in the recording but it isn’t in the room. I included a “darker” recording for comparison’s sake.
> 
> 
> This is strictly a 1991 USA Standard Strat straight in. No pedals at all. I ride the guitar’s volume knob in a few places to show you how the amp cleans up and responds. NICE!
> 
> With the usual caveats about rushed, early morning playing . . .
> 
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12021113&q=hi
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12021116&q=hi
> 
> And for fun, a bit of muffy goodness with the amp set cleaner:
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=11282471&q=hi


----------



## bolero

it's late & I haven't got any headphones ATM but will listen to it tommorrow!


----------



## 5732

I thought that sounded really great. Sounds great with the fuzz too. I love the breakup, but the clarity is maintained...maybe the single coils help for that. I'm loving the bassmate head I picked up recently. Did you post any pics of the combo?
-Calvin


----------



## traynor_garnet

Thanks Calvin. I love how responsive the circuit is to change in dynamics and volume; that is why I played that little "comp" while rolling my Strat's volume up and down. Who need's pedals?! LOL

I haven't played this particular amp with humbuckers, but I have with other old bassmates and it incredible.

TG



mud_guy said:


> I thought that sounded really great. Sounds great with the fuzz too. I love the breakup, but the clarity is maintained...maybe the single coils help for that. I'm loving the bassmate head I picked up recently. Did you post any pics of the combo?
> -Calvin


----------



## 5732

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks Calvin. I love how responsive the circuit is to change in dynamics and volume; that is why I played that little "comp" while rolling my Strat's volume up and down. Who need's pedals?! LOL
> 
> I haven't played this particular amp with humbuckers, but I have with other old bassmates and it incredible.
> 
> TG


Yes, I have an epiphone elite les paul custom that has really high output humbuckers (something like 14k) and it really drives my bassmate. My P90 guitar not so much.


----------



## 5732

*Ygm3*

Hi folks...I picked up this a ygm3 guitar mate. It's the later version with the rubber bumpers and flip top. Apart from aesthetics, are there any major differences with the earlier guitar mates? It has a hammond transformer and the reverb and tremolo are very nice.
thanks


----------



## parkhead

mud_guy said:


> Hi folks...I picked up this a ygm3 guitar mate. It's the later version with the rubber bumpers and flip top. Apart from aesthetics, are there any major differences with the earlier guitar mates? It has a hammond transformer and the reverb and tremolo are very nice.
> thanks



nope they are almost IDENTICAL to the older ones , you'd need a schematic and a magnifying glass to find the slight value tweaks that are different, the layout is identical 


p


----------



## TheRumRunner

Well I dragged home another one :smilie_flagge17:

This one is a YBA-2, late 60's (no serial number) 6V6 version but running 6L6's :rockon2:

It was in a homemade combo, held together with various wood screws, but containing a nice 12" G12K-85.

I did the usual pre-fire-up once over, replaced the outdoor extention cord that was being used to power it and plugeed it into a 4x12 cab. Oh yes, this thing simply delivers the goods.


























The research I was able to dig up says I should not have any problems running the 6L6's. Can you spot the changes on the board?

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

Under the hood










DW


----------



## traynor_garnet

6L6s in a bassmate!? I'll be interested to see what the techs have to say. How does it sound?

TG


----------



## TheRumRunner

traynor_garnet said:


> 6L6s in a bassmate!? I'll be interested to see what the techs have to say. How does it sound?
> 
> TG


I'm curious what they might say as well.

I've never had a Bassmate before so I can't compare directly, but I can say this, it does not sound like any of the YBA's I've had. If I had to compare, it sounds much like my 5E3 (which also is a hot rodded 6L6). Except it's much cleaner on lower volumes. With the vol/treb/bass on 10, it is simply full, saturated and much less distorted than the 5E3, keep in mind it is currently driving 4 x G12T-75's.










DW


----------



## tube noob

Is that the YBA-2 that was recently on Kijiji for $60? If so, I tried to pick that one up too. Good score!


----------



## traynor_garnet

TheRumRunner said:


> I'm curious what they might say as well.
> 
> I've never had a Bassmate before so I can't compare directly, but I can say this, it does not sound like any of the YBA's I've had. If I had to compare, it sounds much like my 5E3 (which also is a hot rodded 6L6). Except it's much cleaner on lower volumes. With the vol/treb/bass on 10, it is simply full, saturated and much less distorted than the 5E3, keep in mind it is currently driving 4 x G12T-75's.
> DW


Hmmm, unless somebody has subbed in lower gain tubes in V1 and V2 I would guess that perhaps the 6L6s are biased very cold and are not distorting. 

OTOH, I seem to recall that there are two circuits for this amp and that in one only half of the V1 gain is used. There is a mod . . .

TG


----------



## boldaslove69

Hey everyone, im currently looking into getting a 1970 Traynor YBA-2B combo with a 15" speaker, do these sound anything like the yba-1s when cranked up? Thanks.


----------



## traynor_garnet

boldaslove69 said:


> Hey everyone, im currently looking into getting a 1970 Traynor YBA-2B combo with a 15" speaker, do these sound anything like the yba-1s when cranked up? Thanks.


All the bassmates are cool but the ones to really go after are the early amps that use 6V6s. They don't sound exactly like bassmasters but they sound incredibly amazing. Bassmasters are huge sounding with big low end and loud as hell (seriously, almost stupidly loud). Bassmates give up the dirt a lot faster at much more reasonable volumes. For me bassmaster = strong and authoritarian while the bassmate = greasy and quick. A bassmaster will look you in the eye and say "f$ck you" a bassmate will stick out its tongue and stab you in the back when you are not looking. Both are immensely cool.

For sake of full disclosure I am selling _the _bassmate combo to have (it's on here if you take a look). That said, take a look around and see what's available. They are all cool but everyone I know actively seeks out the 6V6 units. My tube rectified combo is ridiculously rare, sounds amazing, and comes with a good speaker (not even the later 6V6 combos used got speakers).

TG


----------



## 5732

Hi experts...anyone know what footswitch will work with my 77 ygm3 for the tremolo and reverb? I tried an Apex single button switch, but no luck.
thanks!


----------



## loudtubeamps

Just a heads up,a customer of mine who works for a few months out west, comes back to Ontario and spends some of his earnings on amps and repairs has a Garnet stand alone reverb unit for sale. If anyone is interested, I can put U in touch with him. It should go to someone here who would appreciate it. Cheers, d


----------



## TheRumRunner

Thanks for heads up, now if he had a Herzog he was selling.....that would be special.

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

mud_guy said:


> Hi experts...anyone know what footswitch will work with my 77 ygm3 for the tremolo and reverb? I tried an Apex single button switch, but no luck.
> thanks!


I use the small Fender chrome circular switch's which work fine.

DW


----------



## Lincoln

loudtubeamps said:


> Just a heads up,a customer of mine who works for a few months out west, comes back to Ontario and spends some of his earnings on amps and repairs has a Garnet stand alone reverb unit for sale. If anyone is interested, I can put U in touch with him. It should go to someone here who would appreciate it. Cheers, d


I'd be interested in that.


----------



## tube noob

mud_guy said:


> Hi experts...anyone know what footswitch will work with my 77 ygm3 for the tremolo and reverb? I tried an Apex single button switch, but no luck.
> thanks!


these are what I use for my 78 YGM-3

Long & McQuade - Apex Reverb/Tremolo Footswitch For Vintage Amps


----------



## TheRumRunner

I had a buddy who needed 4 eights for a lap steel head/cab so I pulled them out of a Traynor PA cab I had kicking around. Then looking at the PA cab I had a eureka moment..." A little nip & tuck and it would make a great head"

So this...










Became this...


























DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

Oh, and I think ole Pete was a sadist...WTF was he thinking when he specked this out?










DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

More Traynor amp-porn


















DW


----------



## Buzz

Hey, great idea making the cab into a head, nice work. I might see if I can do it with my Garnet Sessionman combo.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Hmmm, so those old 60s PA columns are the exact same width as the 60s bassmate heads eh? Hmmm . . . 

TG


----------



## TheRumRunner

Thanks Buzz

TG, I hate destroying old gear but in this case it was justified as I was never going to find an original head for this Bass Mate.

DW


----------



## jv100k

TheRumRunner said:


> Thanks Buzz
> 
> TG, I hate destroying old gear but in this case it was justified as I was never going to find an original head for this Bass Mate.
> 
> DW


That is brillant.I run across those cabs from time to time and i also have cab challenged YBA-2.Thanks.
Here's one i picked up last week.
A 1964 Bassmate 1x15 cube Tube rectified.
Check out the Transformers and tube chart! Pete must have been experimenting.......one input.


----------



## TheRumRunner

That is a great one, and if it's the one I'm thinking, you got a steal of a price. I was going to jump on it but when I went to the looney jar, it was empty.

Interesting that the hand written tube chart says 6L6 but the chassis chicken scratch says 6V6 - what's in it now? Also, there is no serial number plate but the black number "16" might signify that this is a VERY early one... so cool What speaker does it have?

DW


----------



## traynor

I too have an old (CUBE)Bass Mate rectified. I'm curious to what value pots you guys have for the volume and tone controls. On mine they were installed opposite to the known schematic (1meg Vol,500K tone). But mine are 500K Vol and 1meg Tone dated 1965. Wondering if this was a mistake just on mine or was this how he wired them before the change to diodes and 12Au7.
Thanks


----------



## jv100k

The vol pot on this one is 500k and has a 48th week of 1964 date.The tone has that mustard to turret connection so i didn't pull it to check.I will measure it next time in for surgery.
It is running 6v6's and has the typical RSC 15" Jensen C15N in there.
Here's a schem i have.


----------



## traynor

That Schematic has a few mods added to it,the C12 cap as you probably know and the by-pass caps were originally 150/25. The tone cap on mine is .022 and not .047 as per schematic. It seems that so far our amps were wired with the vol and tone values swapped.I 'm assuming your tone pot will be 1Meg. You won't have to remove the tone cap to check the resistance it won't affect the reading. Your amp may be one of the first ones built, the wire used is similar to the the type used in the Dyna-Bass amps. I've never seen one with only one input. The top mounting screws are not found on most either, I got my amp without the cabinet, and I wondered about the too holes on the edge of the face plate. Mine must have had the same too mounting screws on the top. The tube rectified Bass mates are not as rare as I first thought.


----------



## TheRumRunner

Just adding a gut shot of my Bass Mate for archive purposes. 










DW


----------



## jv100k

traynor said:


> That Schematic has a few mods added to it,the C12 cap as you probably know and the by-pass caps were originally 150/25. The tone cap on mine is .022 and not .047 as per schematic. It seems that so far our amps were wired with the vol and tone values swapped.I 'm assuming your* tone pot will be 1Meg*. You won't have to remove the tone cap to check the resistance it won't affect the reading. Your amp may be one of the first ones built, *the wire used* is similar to the the type used in the *Dyna-Bass amps*. I've never seen one with only one input. The top mounting screws are not found on most either, I got my amp without the cabinet, and I wondered about the too holes on the edge of the face plate. Mine must have had the same too mounting screws on the top. The tube rectified Bass mates are not as rare as I first thought.


I have 2 of these early one input Bassmates and just checked and yes both have 1964 Centralab 500k Vol/1meg tone.
The "running shoe lace" wiring is unique to these 64ish units.Both my Dynabasses(#2 and #6) have it.


----------



## Bohdan

Bought this unmodified Bassmate recently. Anyone know the year? 6V6 ROAR!!
http://www.stompboxes.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=15665


----------



## Jamrod

1968... just a guess. What's the serial number? Nice amp.


----------



## Bohdan

I'll check once I can. Anyone have any history on the front labeling of the amp? I have a one labeled YBA-2 on the front and that one that simply says Bass Mate....


----------



## traynor_garnet

Bohdan said:


> I'll check once I can. Anyone have any history on the front labeling of the amp? I have a one labeled YBA-2 on the front and that one that simply says Bass Mate....


I would say 68-70 is probably about right. The first heads only had a tone and volume control. Not sure how many were made like this, but the one I had was teh 49th every made according to Traynor's website. What is the serial number?

TG


----------



## Bohdan

Serial # is 5877


----------



## Jamrod

From the Traynor website regarding the YBA-2A heads...

Approximate serial number:
5500 to 6300s = 1967 to 1970

I hope that helps.


----------



## TheRumRunner

Bohdan said:


> Bought this unmodified Bassmate recently. Anyone know the year? 6V6 ROAR!!
> http://www.stompboxes.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=15665


Very nice indeed, would love to see an interior shot.

DW


----------



## jv100k

Bohdan said:


> Serial # is 5877


There will be date codes on the pots to narrow it down.


----------



## Bohdan

I'll take some gut shots as soon as I get to it. Mint inside!


----------



## Bohdan

*Early Traynor YBA-1*

Scored this early Traynor YBA-1. Tube rectified w/ master volume on the back. Traded two later YBAs for this one. It sounds beautiful, but does sound a little bit quieter. It has 7027s in it. Are they not as loud as el34s? 0452 on the inside and signed P.T.

http://www.stompboxes.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=15791&t=1


----------



## Bohdan

Anyone regarding 7027s?


----------



## Tyler Savage

Bohdan said:


> Scored this early Traynor YBA-1. Tube rectified w/ master volume on the back. Traded two later YBAs for this one. It sounds beautiful, but does sound a little bit quieter. It has 7027s in it. Are they not as loud as el34s? 0452 on the inside and signed P.T.
> 
> http://www.stompboxes.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=15791&t=1


are we just following each other around the internet or what? 

I have one of these heads, although I modded mine to take regular 6L6s and it was usually too loud to be in a room with until I smoked the PT. literally smoke came out . Haven't touched it since but it should be plenty loud. That said, the newer YBA-1s have 500+ volts on the plates of the El34s and they're screaming loud. 

if there's a master volume added you might want to check the circuit - mine was modded for "high-gain" and sounded 200% better when I put it to stock. 
also sounded better when I changed the pots from 4M to 1M


yours is in fantastic cosmetic shape - beauty!


----------



## Bohdan

Tyler Savage said:


> are we just following each other around the internet or what?
> 
> I have one of these heads, although I modded mine to take regular 6L6s and it was usually too loud to be in a room with until I smoked the PT. literally smoke came out . Haven't touched it since but it should be plenty loud. That said, the newer YBA-1s have 500+ volts on the plates of the El34s and they're screaming loud.
> 
> if there's a master volume added you might want to check the circuit - mine was modded for "high-gain" and sounded 200% better when I put it to stock.
> also sounded better when I changed the pots from 4M to 1M
> 
> 
> yours is in fantastic cosmetic shape - beauty!



hahah oh man. Good to see you again. I ended up ripping out the master, it was pretty much pointless for me. Also, tied pin 1/8 on the output tubes and put in some el34s. She sounds beautiful now and plenty loud. It currently has 1m pots in it. There is something else going on, a little fizz that develops when driving the hell out of it, possibly filter caps I'm thinking?


----------



## Tyler Savage

I put a PPIMV in Kyle's (wayfarer/mockingbird) YBA-1 and it worked beautifully. Turned up its completely transparent.

I had the same fizzy-type thing happen on my garnet pro - turned out to be a coupling capacitor and then some old/burned resistors. Is it noisy in general? if not, prrrrobably not the filter caps but I'm no expert

might want to check the bias/plate voltages on those el34s too


----------



## Bohdan

Ah yes. I've seen Kyle's before. To me the master had no use when it was turned down. The isn't noisy at all, even at full blast. Physically looking at the board nothing looks wrong. The fizzy issue happens with both the 7027as and el34s.


----------



## bolero

that's a cool script logo YBA-1!!

I have a YBA-1 running EL34's too, it is a fab amp

haven't bothered with the 4-->1 meg pot swap but it sounds ok as-is


----------



## Buzz

So my early Garnet Sessionman with fuzz is sounding great! The fuzz is awesome with a bit of overdrive, its totally useable. here is a gut shot for reference.

http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/2781/garnet011.jpg

http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/9773/garnet028.jpg


----------



## traynor_garnet

This didn't get much love in the main section (brand snobs! LOL) but I know it will get some love here.

Just bought this before the weekend. A Garnet Revolution 1 G45TR with reverb and trem. 2 x 6V6,1x12 speaker, and a very good master volume. The master volume is on a push pull pot, when you push it in it actually adds a couple of resistors to the circuit that makes it a bit quieter (like a mini attenuator but very mild).

When I got it the trem wasn't working but one of the 12au7s was dead and as soon as I replaced it, voila, the trem started working! Somebody had crammed a 12ax7 in the V2 marked for a 12au7 but I may go back and play with different values here. When really cranked up, I like the master volume switch pulled but wish I could cut just a bit more bass. At low practice volumes, I prefer the master volume pushed in (attenuated) as it allows me to get a nice clean tone at low volumes.

Like every Garnet I have owned, the cleans are best with the amp's volume(s) controls wide open and the guitar's volume rolled back. Garnets always seem to come alive when the volume pots are wide open; the top end becomes sweet, more airy, etc even though (with the guitar's volume rolled back) the perceived volume is the same as with the guitar wide open and the amp dialed back.

Does this circuit resemble any other Garnet or "big name" amps? It is a nice little amp but I would like to replace the stock Marsland speaker; if the circuit shares a certain linage it may suggest which way to go speaker wise.. The cleans through my 2x12 alnico cab sound very, very, nice. The highs can be a touch strident when cranked wide open but I will play with it some more and see what I think.

Anyone else have one of these? I cannot find much info on the Revolution _1 _model but I did find the schematic.

schematic: http://www.webphix.com/schematic%20heaven/www.schematicheaven.com/bargainbin/garnet_g45tr_revolution_bass.pdf


----------



## bolero

woah that's nice!!

I have a Jammer which is similar...using an eminence red fang & it sounds fantastic

also had a G12M70 in there that sounded great as well


----------



## Richie11

Acquired a Traynor YVM-4 and a pair of YSC-3 speakers, you can check them out over at my thread about my gear/rig. 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?57699-My-Setup-Rig


----------



## zontar

I posted these elsewhere on this site, but should put them here too.

My old Garnet Stencil bass amp-


----------



## Richie11

Nice amp!

I've been wanting a YBA-1 for a while but I have a few questions.
I've seen YBA-1 and YBA-1A models, what's the difference? or are they the same and some people just don't include the last 'a'? hahaha
What period is the best for the amp? 
What effect does a master volume mod have on the value of the amp as well as other mods? Am I better off with one that's as stock as possible?
What is a reasonable price to be paying?

some one was asking the same, give or take, and I don't think anyone answered so I figured I'd ask as well since I am interested in this amp too.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Richie11 said:


> Nice amp!
> 
> I've been wanting a YBA-1 for a while but I have a few questions.
> I've seen YBA-1 and YBA-1A models, what's the difference? or are they the same and some people just don't include the last 'a'? hahaha
> What period is the best for the amp?


YBA-1 was the first generation of the amp and output 45 watts RMS of power. Great for guitar and okay for bass.

YBA-1A was the second generation of the amp and output 90 watts RMS of power. Good for guitar and great for bass (with the appropriate cab).

TD


----------



## Aerostoon

Hi all,
This is my first post so I thought I would add my Raven (Garnet) 5P to the thread. I also have an old Ace Tone 301 I am restoring. I need to figure out how to attach some photos:frown-new:


----------



## jv100k

Was lucky and found this Dynabass last week all original guts.The head cab is floating around somewhere in southern Ontario though.
To go with #2 and #6 in the collection.


----------



## bolero

jv100k said:


> was lucky and found this dynabass last week all original guts.the head cab is floating around somewhere in southern ontario though.
> To go with #2 and #6 in the collection.


very cool!!!


----------



## parkhead

bolero said:


> very cool!!!


just looking at these pics I think I have decoded Yorkvilles tranformer numberin scheme 

BT-2 Bass Transformer 2 
BGC -1 bass/guitar choke -1 
in your YBA-1 Yorkville bass amp -1 

I can just hear Jack Long telling Pete ... Peter, we have to keep parts organized and come up with a naming scheme 
lol 

p


----------



## jv100k

parkhead said:


> just looking at these pics I think I have decoded Yorkvilles tranformer numberin scheme
> 
> BT-2 Bass Transformer 2
> BGC -1 bass/guitar choke -1
> in your YBA-1 Yorkville bass amp -1
> 
> I can just hear Jack Long telling Pete ... Peter, we have to keep parts organized and come up with a naming scheme
> lol
> 
> p


You have to wonder if Jack Long being elder to Pete would have given him the organisational guidance.
Pete Traynor was 22 when he built the Dynabass.
They were very nicely built amps and if mine are any indication consistently made.
The only strangeness i've seem on these early specs are the trannies in my 64 Bassmate they came from a TV parts supplier.
And sound great!
*64 Bassmate iron
*








*#006's trannies*-


----------



## stomper

Bohdan said:


> Serial # is 5877


Well that one looks familiar !


----------



## 5732

Hi folks-
I have a 6V6 Bass Mate YBA2-A head (serial 6016). Two questions: 
1) Are these cathode biased? The diagram I found online seems to indicate that they are.
2) Any tips on getting earlier breakup? Right now it's running into a Celestion Seventy/80 80 watt speaker. I wonder if just going to a less efficient speaker would help (It did with a DRRI I used to own). If it is cathode biased, I'm guessing that trying out some "hotter" output tubes may not help. I've tried swapping out preamp tubes with no noticeable change.

thanks


----------



## bolero

come on, it's been almost a month & no one has posted any Traynor/Garnet pics?


----------



## TheRumRunner

Opppps...










DW


----------



## Tyler Savage

bolero said:


> come on, it's been almost a month & no one has posted any Traynor/Garnet pics?


I agree, blasphemy!











inside a traynor monoblock 










not junk in the trunk


----------



## parkhead

mud_guy said:


> Hi folks-
> I have a 6V6 Bass Mate YBA2-A head (serial 6016). Two questions:
> 1) Are these cathode biased? The diagram I found online seems to indicate that they are.
> 2) Any tips on getting earlier breakup? Right now it's running into a Celestion Seventy/80 80 watt speaker. I wonder if just going to a less efficient speaker would help (It did with a DRRI I used to own). If it is cathode biased, I'm guessing that trying out some "hotter" output tubes may not help. I've tried swapping out preamp tubes with no noticeable change.
> 
> thanks


thats amp has a very cold pre amp and lots of power amp headroom for bass...

I look for the slope resistor in the tone stack usually 330k or 220k and swap it out for a more fender like 100k value 
I also re-do the filter caps and make sure that after the main filter which is 40mfd I replace the screen filter and any pre amp filters with 
traditional early fender values ie 16mfd or 20mfd ...

while this sounds complicated if all you have ever done is swap tubes... at 30+ years old your amp is ready for new filter caps 
and this change will reduce the headroom exactly as you desire 

p


----------



## MarkusV

parkhead said:


> thats amp has a very cold pre amp and lots of power amp headroom for bass...
> 
> I look for the slope resistor in the tone stack usually 330k or 220k and swap it out for a more fender like 100k value
> I also re-do the filter caps and make sure that after the main filter which is 40mfd I replace the screen filter and any pre amp filters with
> traditional early fender values ie 16mfd or 20mfd ...
> 
> while this sounds complicated if all you have ever done is swap tubes... at 30+ years old your amp is ready for new filter caps
> and this change will reduce the headroom exactly as you desire
> 
> p


What you need is more push from the pre- amp
Make sure the preamp tubes are all 12 ax7 
The slope resistor is definitely an option. It will push more mids
I've also seen people bypass r5 on the schematic with a 22mfd 50v capacitor..

Not sure if all the tech jargon helps any??
Please please if you're not comfortable- take it to a tech
Not a lot of work $$ wise and you won't get 400+ volts surprises

Markus V


----------



## Tyler Savage

I think you're also on the right road with that speaker - I've never been a fan of those and a greenback or v30 will do wonders for some mid grind


----------



## 5732

parkhead said:


> thats amp has a very cold pre amp and lots of power amp headroom for bass...
> 
> I look for the slope resistor in the tone stack usually 330k or 220k and swap it out for a more fender like 100k value
> I also re-do the filter caps and make sure that after the main filter which is 40mfd I replace the screen filter and any pre amp filters with
> traditional early fender values ie 16mfd or 20mfd ...
> 
> while this sounds complicated if all you have ever done is swap tubes... at 30+ years old your amp is ready for new filter caps
> and this change will reduce the headroom exactly as you desire
> 
> p





MarkusV said:


> What you need is more push from the pre- amp
> Make sure the preamp tubes are all 12 ax7
> The slope resistor is definitely an option. It will push more mids
> I've also seen people bypass r5 on the schematic with a 22mfd 50v capacitor..
> 
> Not sure if all the tech jargon helps any??
> Please please if you're not comfortable- take it to a tech
> Not a lot of work $$ wise and you won't get 400+ volts surprises
> 
> Markus V





Tyler Savage said:


> I think you're also on the right road with that speaker - I've never been a fan of those and a greenback or v30 will do wonders for some mid grind


Hi folks, thanks for all the ideas. Since I posted this, I replaced the tubes with "healthy" 12ax7s in the pre and a set of nos 6v6s that tested well according to my buddy who gave them to me. Much better, to my ears at least. I think I'll order a set of new tubes all around...I had never pulled the tubes on this thing and realized the previous owner had a "fender" branded groove tube and something else unlabeled 6v6 in the power section. Before I picked it up, the amp had been gone over by a tech in Montreal (maybe a kijiji story) but the filter caps have certainly been changed and the thing runs dead quiet. The wife is awy most of this week, so I'll try to make a recording of how more dynamic it is now and will check some of the values given above. Here's a pic of the guts:


----------



## parkhead

the slope resistor has already been changed 
and it is cathode biased

it also looks like it has a version of the "parkhead mod" on the volume control lol 


p


----------



## bolero

Tyler Savage said:


> I agree, blasphemy!



those are cool looking heads, what are they? a pro with reverb, and a rebel with reverb?

I love old Garnet amps


----------



## Jamrod

Cool vintage Traynor sighting here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbMEb1T8CN0

Looks like a 1970s YBA-1 paired with a 1960s YS-15.


----------



## JerS

I just picked this beauty up off Kijiji a couple of weeks ago. I dated the SN and found it is a 1966 YBA-1. It is pretty clean given the age, however the owner was getting shocks from it (3 prong cord already installed). When I pulled it apart, I found the 3 pronger had been put in incorrectly (neutral to fuse, hot to transformer, poor ground connection). It also needed a new lamp holder and jewel. I just got the parts in, and it is on the bench to be repaired this weekend. I can't wait to fire it up!


----------



## bolero

JerS said:


> I just picked this beauty up off Kijiji a couple of weeks ago. I dated the SN and found it is a 1966 YBA-1. It is pretty clean given the age, however the owner was getting shocks from it (3 prong cord already installed). When I pulled it apart, I found the 3 pronger had been put in incorrectly (neutral to fuse, hot to transformer, poor ground connection). It also needed a new lamp holder and jewel. I just got the parts in, and it is on the bench to be repaired this weekend. I can't wait to fire it up!
> View attachment 8826
> View attachment 8825



oh yeah....and a firebird, to boot!!


----------



## pauledc

ygm 4 (came with no speakers and the baffle was toast so i put a 3/8" birch baffle and a GB128 so its really a ygm 3) and bassmaster. Parkhead was very helpfull in getting the ygm3 sounding great! Thanks again Parkhead!


----------



## parkhead

Jamrod said:


> Cool vintage Traynor sighting here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbMEb1T8CN0
> 
> Looks like a 1970s YBA-1 paired with a 1960s YS-15.


I should ask Rick if he still has it ...

p


----------



## zurn

Here's my Trayor Bassmate YBA-2A 6V6


----------



## scotth

Off of Ebay, I picked up a '73 YBA-1

I was going to build a 2x12 for it, but because of some construction set backs and time constraints, I think I will just order a cab from Avatar instead.

Here's my problem: I already bought two 8 ohm speakers, giving me the option to run either 4 ohm or 16 ohm. It seams the Traynor is rated for 8ohm output. (can someone confirm this?)

I really do not want to dish out for two more speakers. Can I safely run the YBA-1 at 16 ohms, or should I bite the bullet and order my cabinet rated at 8 ohm?


----------



## 5732

scotth said:


> Off of Ebay, I picked up a '73 YBA-1
> 
> I was going to build a 2x12 for it, but because of some construction set backs and time constraints, I think I will just order a cab from Avatar instead.
> 
> Here's my problem: I already bought two 8 ohm speakers, giving me the option to run either 4 ohm or 16 ohm. It seams the Traynor is rated for 8ohm output. (can someone confirm this?)
> 
> I really do not want to dish out for two more speakers. Can I safely run the YBA-1 at 16 ohms, or should I bite the bullet and order my cabinet rated at 8 ohm?


Hey- I posted a similar question recently about my YRM-1. The YBA-1 will run a single 4 ohm cab fine. It was designed to handle to 8 ohm cabinets (an 8 ohm speaker cab plus an 8 ohm ext cab). I ran mine through a 4 ohm 212 for a while, but since switched speakers to a pair of 16 ohm. Here's a link to my thread:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?65388-speaker-load-on-my-YRM-1


----------



## plato67

Anybody in Quebec City? Very cool YGA1 combo on Kijiji; never seen one before. I'd buy it if I lived there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corailz

My new find on kijiji....A 1976 YRM-1 Reverb Master with matching Y-212 Cab 
I really like this amp and it works flawlessly, but there's alot of dust in and on the amp and i don't know if there was any maintenance done to it....So i'll bring it to a amp tech for a cleanup and a fresh setup of tubes!
I have a nice pair of old Greenbacks in my closet that i'll use to replace the Marsland


----------



## TheRumRunner

Oh man, I picked up another Custom Special YBA-3, you just can't have enough 100w+ heads floating around. Pics if anyone wants.

And that Lightfoot vid - holy shit the lead riff on the acoustic is so "tele" like. I would have never guessed it wasn't electric.

DW


----------



## Vostre Roy

I've got a couple of stuff from Traynor

First I have a 1967 YS-15 cabinet, I don't have any picture of it at the moment though

My moded 1972 Bassmaster. I call it the Pleximaster now 










My 1972-73 YC-810 "Big B". One of the speaker is dead, 2 would need a recone. No money for that so the cab serves as a table in my rehearsal room lol



















My 1973 Sonax 530-B. Its a solid state bass amp combo with a Traynor 12" speaker


----------



## 5732

Keepin the thread alive


----------



## traynor_garnet

Do not adjust your set! You are seeing double


----------



## Rabbit

Once again...Wow! Nice combination of speakers in those cabs. Your really into 59 Bassman territory now. Enjoy ! Jelous Rabbit


----------



## bolero

traynor_garnet said:


> Do not adjust your set! You are seeing double


damn those are nice!!

perfect sized 2x12 cabs to match ( and to carry! )

and that is the best style logo Traynor ever used, IMO


----------



## PulienJier

Is it just me or nothing beats the sound of my Traynor Yba-1a? 
I tried a ton of amps of all price range and they all felt lifeless.


----------



## jeancoltrane

hey traynor gurus - i just picked up a late 60s yba 1, it sounds great but the tone controls are a bit of a mystery to me. i'm curious to hear what settings people here use as a starting point (esp the low and hi range expanders) i've mostly just been using channel 1 with the expanders both at '5", and with the treble at 0-2 and it stills plenty bright. i havent experimented with channel 2 much yet because its extremely bright and seems a bit more touchy to dial in. 

i know bridging the inputs is popular with these amps but i generally like as little pre amp gain as possible, and crank it up to get power tube saturation. does anyone use 12at7 or other lower gain tubes in the preamp? i mostly play with a strat, going for the band of gypsys tone  thanks for any tips.


----------



## Steve_F

low range expander = mids
high range expander = presence

a popular mod is to switch the 4 meg volume pots for 1 meg, that may help with your brightness issue. If you find channel 1 bright you'll find channel 2 painful.


----------



## jeancoltrane

yea, with both range expanders at 5 and treble at 0 on chan 1 its still plenty bright with my strat. i need to experiment more with adjusting both channels volume bridged or unbridged. i guess since the controls are so interactive its a bit harder to find the sweet spot. 

makes me really appreciate my other amps with just a volume knob or treble & bass control


----------



## jeancoltrane

well, i threw an old mullard i63 in the phase inverter and it sounds sooo much better. cant wait to swap the rest of the sovteks out. its starting to get dialed in pretty nicely, channel 1 treble 0, bass 10, range expanders both at 5 through a tone tubby alnico. heres a clip if anyone cares  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSuqpLhA8RI


----------



## howdo3313

Kijiji alert for Traynor fans in Winterpeg.

Old YBA2 combo.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/wi...er/1092857428?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Not my sale...just getting the word out.
If posting the link is bad news, my apologies.


----------



## howdo3313

There's also a YBA2 "head" in the 'Peg...converted to Matchless Spitfire circuit(Vol/Tone/MV)
both these YBA2's are 6v6...probably diode rectified. Late 60's ish.


----------



## keithb7

I had posted this over in the amp repair and maintenance thread. Is a gooder, so I thought maybe I should share it here.
Unsure of exact model and date, but has big blue caps dated 1973. Deluxe 200 model? Built like a tank. Nice amp Gar Gillies.


----------



## bassmate junkie

zurn said:


> Here's my Trayor Bassmate YBA-2A 6V6
> 
> View attachment 9208
> 
> 
> View attachment 9209


That is one beautiful amp.


----------



## bassmate junkie

TheRumRunner said:


> Well I dragged home another one :smilie_flagge17:
> 
> This one is a YBA-2, late 60's (no serial number) 6V6 version but running 6L6's :rockon2:
> 
> It was in a homemade combo, held together with various wood screws, but containing a nice 12" G12K-85.
> 
> I did the usual pre-fire-up once over, replaced the outdoor extention cord that was being used to power it and plugeed it into a 4x12 cab. Oh yes, this thing simply delivers the goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The research I was able to dig up says I should not have any problems running the 6L6's. Can you spot the changes on the board?
> 
> DW


----------



## bassmate junkie

TheRumRunner said:


> Under the hood
> Hello RumRunner. I realized that your post is a couple of years old , but I have become fascinated with old Traynor Bass mates. I have 5 altogether ranging from 68 to 78. My 68 looks just like yours except it is from my understanding, pulled out of a combo. It does not have an rca speaker out, has the larger chicken head knobs(which do not taper to a point) thicker bold lettering font, and white frame line around the face plate. Thing is, when mounted in a head, mounts like a Marshall head. Tubes and transformers up. I have inquired about this and presume that it might be one of the first or last 3 knob bass mate early cube combos. I made the head and covered it in tolex, added a old traynor handle and power cord from an old yvm4. But my real question to you is?
> How do the 6l6's run in your bass mate?
> Did you have to tweak anything in order to run them?
> Does the amp sound different and louder?ect, or any other info you can give me. My amp did not come with a schemetic. Thanks,,
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...1/6221477938708458226?authkey=CPqEuIqCzPumzwEhttps://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...61/6221477247654834674?authkey=CNOHvb-A3L3BCAhttps://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...61/6221477459548083218?authkey=CNO479mo5rb8Hg
> . https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...61/6221477863391889714?authkey=CNq5q62FmNXSeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW


----------



## Waterloo

Just got a '74 (might be older) YGM-3 a couple of weeks ago, all original right down to the tubes. Took the Marsland out and have (temporarily) put in an Eminence legend I had sitting on a shelf. Recently had some work done on it and it sounds good but I'd like to upgrade the speaker for better tone, more grit & dirt at lower volumes so I'm wondering what speaker options to consider? As mentioned, I'm not looking for volume; wanted to get something different than the Fender 'clean' sound I currently have with my PRii.

Welcome any recommendations.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Waterloo said:


> Just got a '74 (might be older) YGM-3 a couple of weeks ago, all original right down to the tubes. Took the Marsland out and have (temporarily) put in an Eminence legend I had sitting on a shelf. Recently had some work done on it and it sounds good but I'd like to upgrade the speaker for better tone, more grit & dirt at lower volumes so I'm wondering what speaker options to consider? As mentioned, I'm not looking for volume; wanted to get something different than the Fender 'clean' sound I currently have with my PRii.
> 
> Welcome any recommendations.


I have an open back 1976 YGM3, with the bumpers. I put an Eminence Reignmaker in mine. It has a large knob on the back of the speaker to attenuate up to 9 db. It allows tonal variation and tuning for sweet spots, that can't be had any other way with that amp. You will have to use the tonestack differently to achieve great things. That speaker, makes that amp a versatile, studio keeper. You will find more grit, dirt, spit. etc. with a little tweaking.


----------



## garrettdavis275

Ok, hope this hasn't already been covered in this beast of a thread (cool gear btw), but I'm wondering if anyone can give me the dimensions for the old YC810. Thinking of building an 8x10 cab and am trying to decide between the old Marshall spec fridge style or Traynor's more hulked out 4x12 looking monstrosity. Also if anyone who's got time to tell me what an 8x10 sounds like with guitar compared to your garden variety 4x12, that'd be groovy! Thanks all!


----------



## traynor_garnet

Don't think I ever posted this pic in this thread. My vintage Traynor Wet/Dry/Wet rig:


----------



## High/Deaf

If I didn't like the maple leaf so much, I would promote that /\ as our new flag!


----------



## davetcan

I just dragged my old 4x10 cab out of storage. A '71 I believe with the original Marsland speakers. At one time belonged to an old local Strip Club and bar. here it is sitting under my modded '68 YSR-1.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

I asked this in an old post that probably won't get any traction, so I figured to move my question here!! 

Old post I know, but still want to ask.... I saw a Traynor yc-810 recently that was a 7-digit serial number I could date to 1974 and it didn't say "Big B" on the plate like it usually does. Still the same speaker placement/construction though. Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## bronco_remi

I have a 1971 Traynor YSR-1 Custom Reverb and I like the thing to death. I didn't like it at first, but I had it modded by Farr Amplification in Bathurst, NB. It now sound killer! Not sure exactly what he did to it, but it's less "trebly" sounding. It's way more musical, tighter sounding and the amp have also more bottom end. It just sucks the the prices went way up.

My next mod will be to have a master volume installed.


----------



## Dustman

I just picked up a traynor yga 1a for $300. Channel 1 sounds great. No hiss or hum, although not super loud. Channel 2 has a pretty loud hiss but is as loud as f**k! It has a three prong cord, but I'm not sure of any mods. From what I have researched, it's pretty much a yba with tremolo. Can anyone give some info on this ol' girl?


----------



## flyswatter

My 1975 YBA-1.


----------



## sambonee

I wanna know about that base mate running 6L6s.


----------



## StevieMac

Hoping this is the right place to post this question: My nephew has a Garnet "stencil" amp relabeled as a Vagabond. There's no indication of a specific model but it's a lightweight 2x12 and I _think_ it may be running a pair of EL84s (not entirely sure though) so it'd likely be 15 watts or so. Sounds really good IMO.

Pics got shrunk in the transfer from his text to my laptop (aargh!) but here are a few. It has two inputs and the controls L to R are: Volume (Pull Brite), Middle, Treble, Bass, Speed, Depth, Reverb. Each effect can be switched in or out. I'm not entirely sure about the tube complement however. Anyway, does anyone have an idea what model this may be, it's general specs, or approximate value? We're both curious...


----------



## anaerobe

Here is my 1972 YSR-1. Its my first Traynor - ever. I bought it this year. Its close to original except for a post phase inverter master volume, which means I can actually use it in venues smaller than Wembley stadium. Some of the electrolytic caps have been replaced. The sound is great - a blackface Bassman? Kind of. But its really got its own thing going on, I run it through some very old 12" Alnico Electrovoice speakers and it brings a lot of smiles. Lots of grind with the master turned down and the inputs jumpered.










This amp was gigged and really smells like alcohol and cigarette smoke, especially after its had some time to warm up.

Master volume control on back panel.










The previous owner had the preamp by-pass caps changed.









Here is the post phase inverter MV.









A different resistor has been put in to the tremolo circuit to slow it down. The power tubes fluctuate their glow with the trem.

The mods are expertly done.
More pics to come...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Wow, that YSR is cleeeeeeean.


----------



## anaerobe

Thanks Granny.. it sounds great too. I'm playing around with it, not difficult to get some nice sounds from it. The EV sb12's really help it to shine.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Yeah - I loves me some EV drive units.

Been rocking my buds batterred YVM-1 for bass recently as my new Sunn is in the shop getting a once over and the Garnet it replaced is right behind it for a pre-sale check up. Both are PA amps (I have a weakness) and 2 x 6CA7 based, but the Garnet sounds so much better to me. I just can't dial in the EQ right on the Traynor Voicemate (2 jams already) - something about the midrange voicing. I love it when my bud uses it for keys though .


----------



## bzrkrage

anaerobe said:


> Here is my 1972 YSR-1.
> 
> Master volume control on back panel.
> 
> Here is the post phase inverter MV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different resistor has been put in to the tremolo circuit to slow it down. The power tubes fluctuate their glow with the trem.
> 
> The mods are expertly done.
> More pics to come...


Any chance there is a schematic for the Master volume mod?
Edit:found.
Can I ask what power tubes you are using? About to pick up some Mullard EL34's.




Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## JC103

My tribute to the genius of Pete Traynor, creator of the Canadian Hiwatt!!

A pair of 1969 YBA-3 Custom Specials!


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Just picked these two beauties up tonight in a package deal. Now I own a 60's era YBA-1A to go with my 70's era one! Also, check out that serial number on the head!! 
Now, if anyone can help me figure out more about this cab I would appreciate it. Apparently it's a 60's Traynor 4x12 with a staggered baffle position; the serial plate is long gone and the previous owner has no idea where it could have gone, being as it's spent the past few decades in a friends basement. I know the speakers in it can be a good indication of it's approximate age, but I have yet to be able to crack it open. The construction of the cab is exactly that of the YBA-1A that's sits on top of it; tolex, grill cloth, metal corners, etc.. I have never seen a 4x12 cab from Traynor in that staggered position and that's what is really throwing me off. Not to mention it's hard to find any info online about Traynor's 4x12 cabs in general. It's mostly about their 6x10's or the Big B cab.. haha! 
If anyone here has a clue as to it's model name or anything at all, I would appreciate it!


----------



## bzrkrage

danielSunn0))) said:


>


Ha! I love the fact that your cab has the same Rum & Coke stain as my YC-610! ( I got it out with a bit of dish soap warm water & elbow grease)


















Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

bzrkrage said:


> Ha! I love the face that your cab has the same Rum & Coke stain as my YC-610! ( I got it out with a bit of dish soap warm water & elbow grease)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


,


That's fantastic! My stain is from beer I've been told, but I may follow your lead in cleaning it off. Only thing that sucks is the screen doesn't just pop off like on yours and other models.


----------



## Thornton Davis

I used Spray Nine to clean the grill cloth on my YC-810. Spray it onto the stained areas and give it 2-4 minutes to do its thing then wash it off with a hose. Towel dry and it will look like new again.

TD


----------



## Jaie

Hi, I just picked up a pair of Garnet Rebel Amps with a 212B cab. Everything is stock original, even the tubes. Any idea what speakers are in the cab and how many watts they are rated for







?


----------



## greco

Jaie said:


> Any idea what speakers are in the cab and how many watts they are rated for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I'm going to guess that they are Marslands.

There is a bass cleff at the bottom right corner of the front of the speaker cab...*possibly* indicating that it was originally designed as a bass cab ??

Try to take close-up pics of the black ink stampings on the speaker baskets. That might help to identify them.

Nice rig!

ENJOY!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Yes, Marslands. Those are the 50 watt alnico version (you can tell by the magnet size); my favorite guitar speaker of all time (though I prefer them without the metal dustcaps - there was a lot of variation as regards cone types).

The Bass clef indicates an intended Lead Guitar/Bass use (the matching amp would be "[model#]*LB*" or "*LB*[model#]" instead of G - though later, after they dropped the bass/treble clefs from the cabs, they would conflate the model suffixes - I have a PA amp with G in the model name for example vs my other one which has 'PA'). The speakers likely have heavier cones for bass use with the metal dustcaps to compensate for the high end loss and give some back for guitar use. Other than that there is little difference in bass/guitar speakers of the time period. They should sound somewhat Altecy/JBLish at low volumes due to those 2 factors, but break up more as you turn up; not as clean and not as much power handling.


----------



## Dustman

I've got a 67??? Traynor yga 1a. Which is basically a yba that was designed for guitar. I'm actually using it as a bass amp. Do you guys think it will handle a 4 ohm load?


----------



## jb welder

How hard are you going to push it? They are rated for 8 ohm load but the traynor transformers are usually oversize for the job.
If it were mine I wouldn't hesitate to use a 4 ohm load, but if you are really pushing it I guess you could be stressing things.


----------



## Dustman

Thanks jb welder. I've been using it for home practice with a 8 ohms 2x10 cab. It sounds fantastic so I want to try it at the jam space through a 1x15 and 2x10 with a combined 4 ohms. Not sure how hard I'll have to push it until the drummer starts. I'm gonna give it a try, but I may just try and build a new 8ohm cab.


----------



## carrionrogue

Picked up this 1973?? traynor mark 3 last weekend. Lookout fender twins!
Speakers have been swapped to newer yorkvilles I believe.










Also found this 2x12 group one traynor cab recently.
apparently the speakers are original, marslands I believe? either way it sounds great with my silverface bassman.
If anyone could tell me about the construction of these cabs I'd really appreciate it, i'm curious about the wood type. thanks!


----------



## Percy

Hi all.......I was gassing for a small hand wired amp Fender Chimp like.....but have the silver faced amps ever gone crazy priced.....

Any way at my local pawn shop i grabbed a Garnet Gnome that has never had a screw turned on it.....Less than 100.00.....
tried to post pics but i have to be a member.....

I have looked around online for the specs to the Gnome but have not found much...I am going to change the speaker and was wondering if anyone knows what ohm speaker and if a 10 inch would be a good uograde....thanks percy.....


----------



## Lincoln

Percy said:


> Hi all.......I was gassing for a small hand wired amp Fender Chimp like.....but have the silver faced amps ever gone crazy priced.....
> 
> Any way at my local pawn shop i grabbed a Garnet Gnome that has never had a screw turned on it.....Less than 100.00.....
> tried to post pics but i have to be a member.....
> 
> I have looked around online for the specs to the Gnome but have not found much...I am going to change the speaker and was wondering if anyone knows what ohm speaker and if a 10 inch would be a good uograde....thanks percy.....


I think I can find that info for you when I get home tonight Percy. A new, modern, speaker would always be a welcome upgrade and more than likely more efficient for better loudness too. Win/win
from what I remember there is lots of room in the Gnome cabinet for a 10"


----------



## Percy

Found it 8 ohm....Thanks......


----------



## Lincoln

Percy said:


> Found it 8 ohm....Thanks......


I was just looking at the Gnome schematic, that's the model with the single 6L6 rather than just a 6V6. Good stuff. The same amp also came with a 12" speaker, called a "Celebrity"


----------



## Percy

Lincoln said:


> I was just looking at the Gnome schematic, that's the model with the single 6L6 rather than just a 6V6. Good stuff. The same amp also came with a 12" speaker, called a "Celebrity"


Yes the one i have has an eight inch speaker but like you said the cabinet is big for a little amp....Ten inch speaker upgrade for sure....I wonder if a twelve inch speaker would be over kill and if this little amp could drive a speaker that big.....


----------



## traynor_garnet

Percy said:


> Yes the one i have has an eight inch speaker but like you said the cabinet is big for a little amp....Ten inch speaker upgrade for sure....I wonder if a twelve inch speaker would be over kill and if this little amp could drive a speaker that big.....


A gnome will drive a 4x12 just fine. I have one too. I've been debating going with a 1o" and a new baffle or trying the Jupiter 8" speaker that TGP is in love with (apparently it sounds much bigger).

Yours will be either 8 ohms or 4. The only real way to tell is by opening it up and seeing which colour of wire is going to the output jack.

Nice score. If you decide to move it let me know.

TG


----------



## Lincoln

Percy said:


> Yes the one i have has an eight inch speaker but like you said the cabinet is big for a little amp....Ten inch speaker upgrade for sure....I wonder if a twelve inch speaker would be over kill and if this little amp could drive a speaker that big.....


I'd go 12" if you have the room in the cabinet. It would not be overkill, it would be just right.


----------



## greco

Lincoln said:


> I'd go 12" if you have the room in the cabinet. It would not be overkill, it would be just right.


Same here! ...a 12" speaker will make a huge difference over a 10", IMHO


----------



## Percy

traynor_garnet said:


> A gnome will drive a 4x12 just fine. I have one too. I've been debating going with a 1o" and a new baffle or trying the Jupiter 8" speaker that TGP is in love with (apparently it sounds much bigger).
> 
> Yours will be either 8 ohms or 4. The only real way to tell is by opening it up and seeing which colour of wire is going to the output jack.
> 
> Nice score. If you decide to move it let me know.
> 
> TG


Baffle?...Do you mean the piece of wood that the speaker is attached and has a cut out?.....Sorry i am amp dumb...


----------



## greco

Percy said:


> Baffle?...Do you mean the piece of wood that the speaker is attached and has a cut out?.....Sorry i am amp dumb...


Yes, that is the _baffle.
_
Are you considering a 12" speaker?


----------



## Percy

greco said:


> Yes, that is the _baffle.
> _
> Are you considering a 12" speaker?


Yes 12 inch...I am guessing that i can remove the baffle and cut it to fit a 12 inch speaker.....thanks percy....Also an amp of this age that has had little or no maintenance what besides tubes changed should i get done to it.......


----------



## Lincoln

Percy said:


> Yes 12 inch...I am guessing that i can remove the baffle and cut it to fit a 12 inch speaker.....thanks percy....Also an amp of this age that has had little or no maintenance what besides tubes changed should i get done to it.......


if it's not making a loud hum all the time, and there are no other weird noises coming from it, just keep playing.


----------



## traynor_garnet

A 12" may_ fit,_ but it is going to be really sandwiched in there and there won't be much acoustic space in the cab. It may turn out that a 10" actually sounds bigger.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

^ that only applies if the cab is sealed (Gnone combos weren't.... unless it's the bass version).


----------



## Percy

traynor_garnet said:


> A 12" may_ fit,_ but it is going to be really sandwiched in there and there won't be much acoustic space in the cab. It may turn out that a 10" actually sounds bigger.


Thanks for the heads up....What would you recommend for a good 10 inch speaker for this Gnome to get some monster bluesy tones?..........And what is the diff between ceramic and alnico speakers?....thanks


----------



## Frenchy99

How about a BTO400 with BTO-L cab !

110Watts of raw power in a 412 + horn !


----------



## Percy

Does anyone own the Garnet Guilltine it seems like a cool little hand wired unit...

www.garnetamps.com


----------



## Percy

Percy said:


> Hi all.......I was gassing for a small hand wired amp Fender Chimp like.....but have the silver faced amps ever gone crazy priced.....
> 
> Any way at my local pawn shop i grabbed a Garnet Gnome that has never had a screw turned on it.....Less than 100.00.....
> tried to post pics but i have to be a member.....
> 
> I have looked around online for the specs to the Gnome but have not found much...I am going to change the speaker and was wondering if anyone knows what ohm speaker and if a 10 inch would be a good uograde....thanks percy.....


I ended up putting a 10 inch Warehouse Green Beret Speaker........I have never owned or played thru a better amp the lushest Tremolo or Depth as it says on the black face...I do not need reverb anymore because of this amp[i am cured]...Garnet Amps Rule...Champ Killer and i am going out on a limb here Princeton Killers....


----------



## Farmboyjo

Lincoln said:


> I was just looking at the Gnome schematic, that's the model with the single 6L6 rather than just a 6V6. Good stuff. The same amp also came with a 12" speaker, called a "Celebrity"


I swear to God I was logging in to see if i could put a 1o" in my Gnome and what it would mean... and here is topic!! I'm sure my Gnome has a single 6V6 though, not a 6L6. That wouldn't make any difference though would it?


----------



## Lincoln

Farmboyjo said:


> I swear to God I was logging in to see if i could put a 1o" in my Gnome and what it would mean... and here is topic!! I'm sure my Gnome has a single 6V6 though, not a 6L6. That wouldn't make any difference though would it?


A 6V6 Gnome will make a few less watts than the 6L6 amp, but it will still benefit from a 10" or 12" speaker.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Proud to own a rare Garnet Session Master. 

Gar did some work on it in 2004. He said there was only a dozen or so made. 

Has an Overdrive circuit instead of tremolo (in Session Man). Reverb is clean even when using Overdrive for outstanding clarity. 

"I thought I was a genius when I thought of that," said Gar. 

Great guy, greatly missed.

The whole thing was overhauled by Mark Stephenson a couple of years ago. Mark appreciated the beautiful, rich cleans this amp can produce. 

I play a Glenn McDougall (Fury) Bandit into it. Perfect match. The setup is: Guitar, cord, amp. 

Also has a non-master channel for all my goofy effects to run into with another guitar.


----------



## Guest

A friend of mine has a pair of late 70's(?) YM-1 wedge monitors that he inherited from his brother.
Googlin' around, I found that there's 2-8" drivers and a tweeter. Rated for 100 watts/16 ohm.
He's asking me to help find the value for them so that he can possibly sell.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

KapnKrunch said:


> Proud to own a rare Garnet Session Master.
> 
> Gar did some work on it in 2004. He said there was only a dozen or so made.
> 
> Has an Overdrive circuit instead of tremolo (in Session Man). Reverb is clean even when using Overdrive for outstanding clarity.
> 
> "I thought I was a genius when I thought of that," said Gar.
> 
> Great guy, greatly missed.
> 
> The whole thing was overhauled by Mark Stephenson a couple of years ago. Mark appreciated the beautiful, rich cleans this amp can produce.
> 
> I play a Glenn McDougall (Fury) Bandit into it. Perfect match. The setup is: Guitar, cord, amp.
> 
> Also has a non-master channel for all my goofy effects to run into with another guitar.


We're gonna need pics. Is the OD circuit the Stinger or something else? Don't remember seeing that one in the Garnet book.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Would love post pics of Session Master. But don't know how.


----------



## traynor_garnet

The session mans (men?) had the stinger circuit. I think there are way more than 12 of these in existence; for awhile I thought all the session man amps a stinger.

TG


----------



## Granny Gremlin

traynor_garnet said:


> The session mans (men?) had the stinger circuit. I think there are way more than 12 of these in existence; for awhile I thought all the session man amps a stinger.
> 
> 
> 
> TG


Nope (well maybe some versions; Garnet wasn't very consistant, but I have never seen that - only rev and trem). It was the Pro and BTO series that had the Stinger. Anyway, The Kapn there said it wasn't a Sessionman, which is why my curiosity is piqued.













KapnKrunch said:


> Would love post pics of Session Master. But don't know how.


Upload to a host and use the image button (next to the smiley face in the post toolbar) to input the address/URL of the image online. Depending on your membership here I think you can also just paste into a post (there's max size and no of files limits). If that fails PM me - will give you my email so you can send them to me and I'll host them for you.


----------



## KapnKrunch

I believe the Session MAN had reverb and tremolo. 

Instead of tremolo, the Session MASTER has an OVERDRIVE circuit which features three controls: GAIN, CONTOUR and MASTER. 

It works within the master/reverb channel, so the GAIN, HIGH, MIDDLE, LOW and MASTER controls of that channel also control the sound of the OVERDRIVE.

"I thought I was a genius when I thought of that."


----------



## traynor_garnet

Oops, I read it as session _man_. Sorry for that. FWIW, I've seen many session _man_ amps with the stinger although lots don't have it.

As for the session _master, _those are indeed rare. The model isn't even listed on the garnet registry. Would love to see a pic.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

KapnKrunch said:


> I believe the Session MAN had reverb and tremolo.
> 
> Instead of tremolo, the Session MASTER has an OVERDRIVE circuit which features three controls: GAIN, CONTOUR and MASTER.
> 
> It works within the master/reverb channel, so the GAIN, HIGH, MIDDLE, LOW and MASTER controls of that channel also control the sound of the OVERDRIVE.
> 
> "I thought I was a genius when I thought of that."


That sounds more like a dirty channel (vs an effect), but it gets you to a similar place (and is actually more useful than the usual second channel on Garnet amps - even better if switchable - unlike all other Garnets except 1 IIRC.

Anyway, between Kapn's follow up post and some simple googling I have confirmed that there was indeed a later era Garnet model called the Sessionmaster. Also found this thread: Garnet Session Master (seems like Sessionman vs master is a common confusion). The main difference aside from lack of trem and the second channel being high gain (OD) vs a slightly different voicing ('wide-range' - had a midrange tone control vs the normal channel) is 6L6 power section vs EL34 pai in the Sessionman - unclear if that's a pair or quad of 6L6s. I would assume pair, as the Sessionman was a bit overpowered - hard to get power section to OD at studio levels, which is what it was designed for (but like the Twin, are great live).

No pics of the beast anywhere though. Please Kapn, you're our only hope.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Granny Gremlin said:


> ^ that only applies if the cab is sealed (Gnone combos weren't.... unless it's the bass version).


I find that even in an open back literally cramming in the biggest speaker possible isn't always the greatest idea.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

traynor_garnet said:


> I find that even in an open back literally cramming in the biggest speaker possible isn't always the greatest idea.


Well yeah, but the point was it's not tuned/critical that the dimensions match the speaker like with sealed.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

So I'm looking into buying a Garnet Rebel LB90 head. I did some research to find that the model tells me it's 90watts and intended for either Bass, or Lead. I won't be able to try it before getting it as it's a ways off and need to get it shipped to me. Main thing is I've got lots of Traynor stuff and I love it all so much! I recently acquired a 60's YGA-1A that has been absolutely rocking my world. Anyway, always wanted to get a Garnet thing or two to enjoy, but I'm really only interested in the old amps with the Stinger fuzz. This amp has one knob for the Stinger control, and one for the Tremolo. I am wondering if there is anyone in this forum who knows more about this amp in particular, and if they've even tried one. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Lincoln

I believe the Rebels series was only 30 watts. Nice little amp though.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well yeah, but the point was it's not tuned/critical that the dimensions match the speaker like with sealed.


He just wanted to know if he should go 10 or 12". Regardless of whether it's closed or open back (and of course Gnome's are open back) it not always "better" to stick in the biggest speaker possible. It _is (or can be) _relevant in an open back and not "only" in closed back cabs like you originally stated.

At any rate, no big whoop I think we are basically on the same page and are just kind of talking past one another. Did you do a new baffle in your Gnome? What speaker did you go with? I still cannot decide.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I don't have a Gnome. Will be posting pics of a Revolution III 2x12 combo I helped my bud get recently and my Rebel head + DIY 1x12 transmission line cab, a bit later ... shit, forgot to grab the Garnet book from the studio last night.



Lincoln said:


> I believe the Rebels series was only 30 watts. Nice little amp though.


Correct. @danielSunn0))) Garnet model numbers are (very loosely) based on peak wattage vs RMS. I love mine (PA version though, vs the one you're looking at). Personally, I think the reverb on these is the nicest I have ever used on any amp, including other Garnets (not sure if the LB version has verb though). ... also, considerring your handle, have you seen: Official Show Your Gear Thread!=) (about halfway down pg 88)?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Revolution III combo. This thing plus a nice Tele set to bridge pup is perfection (a bit dark for humbuckers; a speaker change could help with that):




























And me trusty Rebel PA Reverb rig (first proper amp I owned actually):










That cab was a DIY prototype (originally a 2x12 which I later cut in half - the other half lives at home) for a dual use guitar/bass transmission line. So that's why it looks like garbage. Currently loaded with an alnico Marsland (large 50 watter vs the smallr 20 watters). Sounds killer (which is why I have procrastinated rebuilding it properly for about a decade now).

Here is my old Sessionman PA head. Recently sold ito help pay for the Sunn that replaced her as my priomary bass amp. She was a useful beast; I have actually used her as a PA:


----------



## KapnKrunch

Yes granny you are correct. The Session Master achieves a massive 70w with a pair of 6L6's. 

Mark Stephenson made this amp EL34-ready for me, if I choose to try that sometime. 

The OVERDRIVE is indeed overpowering. I use it at less than one with GAIN and CONTOUR jacked to eight and seven. Then dial off the treble completely on the Fury Bandit with single coils out of phase. Nice "squeezed" sound with the kind of sustain found on "American Woman" (different voice tho'). This is at bedroom level. 

Above one the OD really opens up to all kinds of sounds, but by three it is crazy loud -- better tie down your stack, you're getting blown off the stage! 

I asked Gar: "Why so loud?"

He shrugged. "That's what they wanted then."

And yes, the OD is foot switchable.

I would love to post pics. Please advise how. I am a moron.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Oh man, i love those four channel PA's granny. I have been looking for Traynor Voicemate to go with a Traynor speaker cabinet i picked up for $20. I would like a tiny system for portability to small events. Those Garnets are making me drool.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

LOL Kapn - got one of those too (well not mine; belongs to my studio partner but I use it more than he does). It is roughly equivalent to the Sessionman PA (4 input; 6CA7/EL34 power section), which I prefer for the voiceing, aesthetics and reverb.

Those come up for sale around here all the time - can be had real cheap.



KapnKrunch said:


> Yes granny you are correct. The Session Master achieves a massive 70w with a pair of 6L6's.


That's not possible - 50 per pair is the max, but most clock in about 30 (like my Rebel). Even the Sessionman was not that powerful with EL34s despite old Garnet lit that says 70). Fender made some 6L6 amps that took the tubes to their limit, but not Garnet from what I have seen - then again, the Sessionmaster is a weirdo later era amp and considering he claimed the Sessionman was 70 as well (in reality closer to 50) it may be that he was copping the Twin/Bassman a bit on that one.



KapnKrunch said:


> I would love to post pics. Please advise how. I am a moron.


See the post by Laristotle most of the way down page 88 in thyis thread: Official Show Your Gear Thread!=)

Or send me a PM (conversation) - I'll give you my email and you can send them to me and I will post them.


----------



## KapnKrunch

The Revolution is perfect. 

The Session Master is too heavy and also quite rare. It stays at home.

I took it to a street dance once and the OVERDRIVE was even too loud for that. I used the Orange Boss ($40).


----------



## Lincoln

Granny Gremlin said:


> ... shit, forgot to grab the Garnet book from the studio last night.


I was reading my copy of the Garnet book last night. Every time I bring it out, I see stuff I missed before.....or maybe saw but didn't understand before. Great reading, time after time.


----------



## KapnKrunch

I think you are right about the 70w. But if the Twin can do it so will the SMaster.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Gonna look for photos now...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

sorry dbl post


----------



## Granny Gremlin

KapnKrunch said:


> I think you are right about the 70w. But if the Twin can do it so will the SMaster.


The Twin (not the Super Twin - very different animal) is a quad not a pair tho and (contrary to all info everywhere) they do not put out 100 watts (as advertised when the vintage ones were new). Currently they advertise the reissues as 80 (I am skeptical even of that, but it is much more realistic). So 30-40 watts out of each pair in the Twin's quad is in keeping with what I am saying.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Granny Gremlin, I PM'd you.


----------



## KapnKrunch

I totally believe you about the power, and will not claim the 70w again without real proof.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Garnet Auction Alert! Vintage Garnet Revolution III G100TR 6L6 tube amplifier 70's hand wired 2x12'' | eBay

It's in QC and looks to be in very good shape and mostly original (side handles and castors added). The current price is a tad more than I paid for the one above (a month or 2 ago; local sale from a store) but there's a make offer button. Still worth it IMHO considering the alternative options.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Side handles and casters make it look like its as heavy as what i have now. I thought they were smaller...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Holy cow Kapn; thanks so much for sharing. This is an interesting beast indeed! ... though there are a few things about it I do not like (Gar, bless his soldering iron, knew where corners could be cut, and did) - such as the screw terminal output Z selection (a switch or sep jacks like on my Sessionman is so much nicer), the cheap back panels, reverb and (less so - this could make sense if you use it as a clean channel) master vol only on channel 2, and no channel switching (an easy mod though). On the other hand, love the 3 prong aux power outlet and have never seen a Garnet with a standard line out or fx loop (someone modded my Rebel to have a headphone output - switchable with the maim speaker outs). ... nor that 3 knob OD section - that looks very interesting indeed.







































More pics here: Index of /images/nonwebpics/amps-n-cabs/Garnet/GarnetSessionMaster


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Granny Gremlin said:


> also, considerring your handle, have you seen: Official Show Your Gear Thread!=) (about halfway down pg 88)?


That is a damn nice amp you have there, I would kill for a 1200s or 2000s! If you ever decide to sell... 

Thanks for the help about the Garnet amp too!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Thanks. There was a 2000s on Reverb for US$999 - looks like it sold yesterday. Considered it because that's a stupid good price but don't have that much money to blow on a spare right now.

There is a 1200s local (east 905), but the price is waaaaaaaaaay too high (seller won't come down, actually raised the price on me when I called about it - I got mine, better featureset, shipped in from Portland for cheaper than his original price). He thinks it's worth more than an original Model T. It's on Reverb too - easy to spot (the most expensive one).


----------



## Frenchy99

What would be the better deal between a Session man 212 or a Revolution III 212 for the same price ?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Sessionman - higher power and I think better speakers (the Rev has ceramic 20 watt Marslands- the SM had either Marslands, not sure what type specifically but nicer ones, or a factory upgrade option of Norelcos like higher end Traynors). Otherwise very similar features. Different reverb circuit IIRC, but which you like better is a matter of individual preference. Also has a fuzz effect in addition to Trem and Verb like the Rev (guitar version only - my PA head only had verb).

That said, with old Garnets, the speakers are often changed out - take the amp with nicer speakers unless you really need the higher power.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> That said, with old Garnets, the speakers are often changed out - take the amp with nicer speakers unless you really need the higher power.


I think the Session man is more what I want. Thank for the input!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Granny thanks for posting the pics of the Session Master for me. You are a real enthusiast! 

Final notes: 

-the AC plug is very handy -- always live even when amp is off.

- The reverb is the best of all my amps. 

Downside: 

-cheap Z connections, 
-masonite back panels, 
-tone-sucking effects loop (Gar: "Don't use that. I don't know why I put that on." What a guy.) 

The lack of Master on channel one and channel switching mean nothing to me, don't need them at all.

Thanks again, buddy, you're the best.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

No sweat; I'm just glad to know about this model now. Any idea what the reverb driver tube is? Wonder if its' the same as my Rebel.


----------



## bolero

hey, thanks for the pics of that session master...I have never heard of one before either!

great to see pics of Gar too. must have been very special to meet him in person, with your amp

cheers


----------



## KapnKrunch

The reverb tube is a 12AU7.

And thanks for looking bolero. 

Gar was a great guy -- well-loved in the city of Winnipeg and by anyone who came to visit. His shop was a regular gathering point for customers, proteges and friends.


----------



## KapnKrunch

I must also boast that i was the first one to buy a copy of his book: Amps According to Gar or something like that, and it is inscribed by Gar saying so. It is now in the hands of an amp tech in Thunder Bay. He says he keeps it beside his bed like a Bible. Lol.


----------



## High/Deaf

KapnKrunch said:


> The lack of Master on channel one and channel switching mean nothing to me, don't need them at all.
> 
> Thanks again, buddy, you're the best.


Easily fixed with a good ABY pedal like this:










The phase switch also allows you to use one channel, the other or both (in phase, no matter how the channels are wired).


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I wonder how they're flipping the phase on a single-ended signal? If they did it right they used a single op amp in inverting mode at unity-ish gain. Anyway, it's overkill; for amp channel switching you wouldn't need that as both channels of a given amp should be in phase (2 seperate amps is another story). Box, wire, 2 jacks and a switch will do - $20 and half hour at the bench. Add 2 LEDs and a battery if you wanna be fancy


----------



## High/Deaf

Actually, they use a transformer to split phases. The electronics only runs the lights - they used to make a completely passive version of this with no lights, which is what I have. Mine weighs twice as much as a TS808. Sometimes I wish mine had the lights, but I usually make sure the audio difference is drastic enough that I won't be wondering which channel I'm on.

And I disagree it's overkill. The two channels of my DRRI are out of phase with each other. I couldn't combine them without that out-of-phase switch. I've come across a number of other amps that have this 'design feature'.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Checked them all out and purchased the Carl Martin Route Box twice.

TWO Guitars into TWO amps with effects loop for either guitar or amp.

Example: in a larger practise area I had a Fury Fireball and a Fury Bandit plugged into a Garnet SessionMaster and a Stephenson Standard with the capability to run either guitar through the Stephenson StageHog and then into either amp.

Example: in a smaller space I can running a Fury Bandit and a Godin P90 Core into the Carl Martin Route Box and then into both the master channel and the nonmaster channel of the Garnet with a VoiceLive3 in the loop available to either guitar into either channel of the amp.

And emails are promptly answered by the OWNER of the company in Denmark.

IMAGINE THIS:

Add TWO Automatic INstrument Switchers by Thomas Olson and you can play SIX guitars into two different amps with a maximum of two clicks to change any guitar/amp set-up.

I don't have the Thomas Olson switcher. ANyone tried it?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

High/Deaf said:


> Actually, they use a transformer to split phases. The electronics only runs the lights - they used to make a completely passive version of this with no lights, which is what I have. Mine weighs twice as much as a TS808. Sometimes I wish mine had the lights, but I usually make sure the audio difference is drastic enough that I won't be wondering which channel I'm on.
> 
> And I disagree it's overkill. The two channels of my DRRI are out of phase with each other. I couldn't combine them without that out-of-phase switch. I've come across a number of other amps that have this 'design feature'.


Ah - figured nobody goes the passive route anymore. 

Just get the amp fixed ;P


----------



## Frenchy99

KapnKrunch said:


> The Session Master is too heavy and also quite rare. It stays at home.


 Wow.... what a nice amp !!! and mega rare indeed ! congrats , you have a real gem there !


----------



## High/Deaf

Granny Gremlin said:


> Just get the amp fixed ;P


LOL I'll pass that on up to Leo, next I'm in a seance.


----------



## Percy

Picked this up for a song....

I have since put a new baffle and 10 inch Warehouse Green Beret speaker.....Wow....


----------



## KapnKrunch

Sweet. Good call on the 10" as well.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

KIJIJI ALERT!!! 
Garnet tube amp 250 watt made in canada hand wired | amps, pedals | Windsor Region | Kijiji

The poster states that it's a 250watt amp, but I find it hard to believe being as you can clearly see there's only 2 power tubes, and the fact that it seems to say "Rebel Deluxe" on the front which I recently learned from helpful people on this site are usually only about 30watt rms. Still, has that built in Stinger!!


----------



## High/Deaf

danielSunn0))) said:


> KIJIJI ALERT!!!
> Garnet tube amp 250 watt made in canada hand wired | amps, pedals | Windsor Region | Kijiji
> 
> The poster states that it's a 250watt amp, but I find it hard to believe being as you can clearly see there's only 2 power tubes, and the fact that it seems to say "Rebel Deluxe" on the front which I recently learned from helpful people on this site are usually only about 30watt rms. Still, has that built in Stinger!!


I see and hear that every now and then. They are quoting the amp's power requirements, i.e. how much power it will need to draw from the wall. Of course, no amp is 100% efficient, so this number is always higher than it's audio output. 

I jammed with a guy one night who couldn't quit talking about his 165W Blues Junior. Lots of misunderstanding out there.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Either that or looking at the model number (though I thought the _250_ s where 6CA7 based and the 6L6 ones like the Rebel were _90_ for the earlier ones, the later ones like this Rebel Deluxe were _100_). This is 30-40 watts from a pair of 6L6s.

Also not worth nearly that much (not even a higher powered one is - there's a Sessionman PA head in Welland right now for 550 - see the the kijiji alert forum, a guitar version of the head would be worth a bit more).

http://www.thetubestore.com/lib/thetubestore/schematics/Garnet/Garnet-LB100FT-Rebel-Deluxe.pdf


----------



## gtone




----------



## KapnKrunch

Hey gtone. Did you notice that both our amps are signed by Gar in 2004. See my Session Master above, posted for me by Granny Gremlin. I was there in October and November and both times a guy was picking up or dropping off a Rebel. Maybe our paths crossed. Is that you holding my amp for Gar to sign? Pics in this thread.


----------



## gtone

No, it wasn't me. I bought the amp from Graham Evans in Calgary, former bassist for _*Huevos Rancheros*_. But it is a quite a coincidence all the same, so a pretty cool anecdote...


----------



## oneflatnote

Picked this beauty up earlier this week. I think early 60s model as it's tube rectified and has the maroon red turret board. Why are there holes on the face plate chassis lip? 

Serial number is B6212


----------



## KapnKrunch

Looks like a three-prong plug on it, eh? Be careful about that, eh?

Looks like FUN too!


----------



## oneflatnote

KapnKrunch said:


> Looks like a three-prong plug on it, eh? Be careful about that, eh?
> 
> Looks like FUN too!


I have the original cord and extra vintage fuses as well


----------



## Granny Gremlin

gtone said:


>


Huh, I thought the triangle/sloped chassis were only used on later Rebels, but that looks like an early-middle one. Interesting.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Glad to see you have the extra grounding on it. Only way to go. 

Have fun. What a prize! 

Logo on the grill would be cool...


----------



## oneflatnote

KapnKrunch said:


> Glad to see you have the extra grounding on it. Only way to go.
> 
> Have fun. What a prize!
> 
> Logo on the grill would be cool...


I have a logo too on a second version with 12AU7 I'm swapping over.


----------



## traynor_garnet

So this arrived today! It needs some work; the tone knob has no effect, the mixer knob is seized, and the unit hums but it sounds nice nonetheless! Can't wait to get it serviced and hear it at its full potential.


----------



## bzrkrage

traynor_garnet said:


> So this arrived today! It needs some work; the tone knob has no effect, the mixer knob is seized, and the unit hums but it sounds nice nonetheless! Can't wait to get it serviced and hear it at its full potential.


Wow,wow! Based off a fender Reverb? What's driving it?(tube wise)


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## traynor_garnet

bzrkrage said:


> Wow,wow! Based off a fender Reverb? What's driving it?(tube wise)
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


Two 12ax7s and a 6GW8. I'm not sure how close it is to a Fender. It was actually designed to run in the effects loop of Traynor's tube PA (YVM-1). You will read about a guitar being too hot for the front end in stock form but I am not experiencing that; perhaps it's been modded I'll have to get my tech to look into it.


----------



## KapnKrunch

traynor_garnet said:


> So this arrived today! It needs some work; the tone knob has no effect, the mixer knob is seized, and the unit hums but it sounds nice nonetheless! Can't wait to get it serviced and hear it at its full potential.


Well, I'm jealous! What a prize, I would love to hear it. Send it out to Saskatchewan. We can split the shipping. Haha.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

traynor_garnet said:


> Two 12ax7s and a 6GW8. I'm not sure how close it is to a Fender. It was actually designed to run in the effects loop of Traynor's tube PA (YVM-1). You will read about a guitar being too hot for the front end in stock form but I am not experiencing that; perhaps it's been modded I'll have to get my tech to look into it.


The best reverb I have ever heard on a guitar amp (or stand alone tube/spring head unit) is that on my Garnet Rebel. I don't know why (small tank; counter-intuitive) . It uses a 6JW8 as the reverb driver and I am guessing this is why (all the other reverbs I've seen or used were 12A_7 based). Good to know the TR-1 has a simialar tube in there, and I bet that's part of the magic (Garnet also used the 6JW8 in the Stinger circuit on later era BTOs). 

The second best reverb I have used was on a Traynor YVM-6 - long tank but (discrete ) solid state vs tube. I have a Fender tube reverb reissue at the studio; disapointing (OK at best, but nothing special).


----------



## traynor_garnet

I've never played a Rebel with reverb. I did own a Garnet outboard reverb years ago and it was frankly terrible (a rare miss for Gar). It sounded just like the reverb on the cheapest stencil amps Garnet made. This Traynor unit, even needing repair, sounds way better than the Garnet, so I will be interested to hear it when it is repaired.

All this said, I rarely use reverb but I couldn't pass this up!

TG


----------



## Jazzman

Haven't had any experience with Garnets, but have used Traynors for decades. From PA to bass amps, full tube to solid state, I've never had one that wasn't bullet proof. I still have my YBA-3A Super Custom Special, which I've owned since the early 70's. It's a beast. About twice the power of the YBA-3 and arguably the best tube bass amp ever made - certainly the best out of Canada. Had a MonoBlock in the 80's, which was perhaps the best solid state amp I've ever heard. I also have a 400B that I bought new - 90's I think. Fantastic amp if you just want clean power. Never had a hiccup with any of them, from touring to studio. Although I own a couple other amps, including a Mesa Pulse 600 rig, I keep coming back to the YBA-3A when I need that classic tone.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Jazzman said:


> Haven't had any experience with Garnets, but have used Traynors for decades. From PA to bass amps, full tube to solid state, I've never had one that wasn't bullet proof. I still have my YBA-3A Super Custom Special, which I've owned since the early 70's. It's a beast. About twice the power of the YBA-3 and arguably the best tube bass amp ever made - certainly the best out of Canada. Had a MonoBlock in the 80's, which was perhaps the best solid state amp I've ever heard. I also have a 400B that I bought new - 90's I think. Fantastic amp if you just want clean power. Never had a hiccup with any of them, from touring to studio. Although I own a couple other amps, including a Mesa Pulse 600 rig, I keep coming back to the YBA-3A when I need that classic tone.


Yep; monoblock is a legend; still a standard against which to judge other amps - the Canadian Peavey Mark IV (better I'd say, despite simpler control set, but Yanks have critical mass when it comes to popularity). There's a reason why YBA-3As and Monoblocks don't come up for sale often; in Toronto there's a shit-tonne of them around. They are working musician's amps.


----------



## Jazzman

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yep; monoblock is a legend; still a standard against which to judge other amps - the Canadian Peavey Mark IV (better I'd say, despite simpler control set, but Yanks have critical mass when it comes to popularity). There's a reason why YBA-3As and Monoblocks don't come up for sale often; in Toronto there's a shit-tonne of them around. They are working musician's amps.


I'm told there were only 200 or so YBA-3As ever built, so they must be thinning out.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Maybe. Being in Toronto I'm sure we have most of them by virtue of proximity, though they're hard to tell apart from the YBA-3 on a dimly lit stage so I do tend to lump them together. Both are just as solid and respected; the 3A just has more power.


----------



## Jim9guitars

That white amp behind the guitars in my avatar is a Garnet Session Man tube amp. Not sure about the specs, I owned it for about 4 years in the 80's. I figure it was around 30 or 40 watts and had similar controls to a Fender Twin Reverb. It delivered great tube sound and smooth overdrive with the master volume/volume settings but I needed more volume with a clean sound and couldn't quite get all the grit out when I needed it clean. I traded it for a higher watt Fender, can't recall what model now. I also had a Traynor Bass Mate combo tube amp, seen sitting on top of the Garnet in my avatar. This was a basic 1 - 15" speaker, volume, treble and bass amp, again, I don't know the wattage but not very high due to it being more of a practice amp. My Gold Top(also pictured) sounded better through the Traynor, and worked great as a bass amp for low volume situations. I sold the Traynor in the early 90's. I got a lot of enjoyment and use out of both.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Sessionmen where 50 watts from 2 6CA7s (aka American EL34s). Garnet product lit claimed 70 watts, but I don't think so. Mine stayed pretty clean (but I had the PA version, so that's to be expected - when it did OD, it usually involved the power tubes vs just the preamp). As for the guitar version, there were 2 channels; from what I recall one of them stayed cleaner longer. Also I'm sure a number of these were modified for higher preamp gain.

Another thing I have found (even doing this myself occasionally when not thinking) is that users will sometimes forget how to keep things clean on an amp with master volume because it is kinda counter-intuitive; you need to open the master up right to 11, and then use the preamp volume to get the the loudness you need, starting at 1 and going no higher than you require.


----------



## High/Deaf

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sessionmen where 50 watts from 2 6CA7s (aka American EL34s). Garnet product lit claimed 70 watts, but I don't think so.


Without spec'ing distortion and b/w, the number is just marketing. It will probably produce 70 watts of output, but you probably wouldn't enjoy that 70 watt tone for jazz, unless you're Al DiMeola.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Of course. But it is now standard to use a pre-distortion* RMS measure for that vs back in the day when manufacturers sometimes used max peak (as well as everything in between) to make themselves look more powerful than the competition on paper. I mean shenenigans still happen but the varience isn't as great anymore.

* yes all amps have some THD at all levels, but what I mean here is audible distortion/overdrive; crunch vs litteral/technical distortion


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> you need to open the master up right to 11, and then use the preamp volume to get the the loudness you need, starting at 1 and going no higher than you require.


I say you have to open all volumes to 12 to enjoy your amp !


----------



## Frenchy99

Well, to compensate on a bad deal that I made last week. I went and got this as my birthday gift ! HNG^%$

Avery nice and fully fonctioning (recently serviced) 1968 Garnet Pro 190 Vocal head !!!

Sounds real sweet !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Where do you keep finding all this cool shit mang!?!

... though I'm a bit surprised it has no reverb; guess the older models didn't, because it def not a later one. Nice that it has a line out tho.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Where do you keep finding all this cool shit mang!?!


I like Montreal !!!



Granny Gremlin said:


> .. though I'm a bit surprised it has no reverb; guess the older models didn't, because it def not a later one


Very first model of the Pro ... has a plastic over the front plate were the lettering is stencilled on... How weird is that !

Gold Garnet logo, gold metal corners and old underlined G ... Pre 1970 all the way. I said 1968 since the seller bought it in 1968. might be older...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I've been checking the Montreal Kijiji religiously since my brother moved up there for work; didn't see any of this.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> I've been checking the Montreal Kijiji religiously since my brother moved up there for work; didn't see any of this.


Its in the French section .... 

Na... you just to land on them and act fast is all. The great deals only show up for 10 to 15 minutes... its either your lucky or just full of B#(*


----------



## traynor_garnet

Frenchy99 said:


> I like Montreal !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very first model of the Pro ... has a plastic over the front plate were the lettering is stencilled on... How weird is that !
> 
> Gold Garnet logo, gold metal corners and old underlined G ... Pre 1970 all the way. I said 1968 since the seller bought it in 1968. might be older...



I saw this one too but I am out west right now. I don't see a CSA number on the amp so I suspect the sticker residue on the back was a "special permission" sticker issued by the (Manitioba I belive) government. It's an early one for sure.

TG


----------



## Frenchy99

traynor_garnet said:


> I saw this one too but I am out west right now. I don't see a CSA number on the amp so I suspect the sticker residue on the back was a "special permission" sticker issued by the (Manitioba I belive) government. It's an early one for sure.


Yep!! after a little bit of research... seems to be a early 1966 model, even before he put the full ( Garnet amps of Canada) on the front chassis...


----------



## bzrkrage

N(U)AD, just picked up a Traynor YBA-4 from around the corner from my house actually.
Needs a handle.
Took the lid off the have a look, never been opened!































Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Frenchy99

Real nice and clean !!!

Balls do make the difference !


----------



## bzrkrage

Frenchy99 said:


> Real nice and clean !!!
> 
> Balls do make the difference !


Does anyone know what the "balls" is from?
I'm leaving it there cause it's awesome!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bolero

that's a great amp...I dig the sticker

I bet that amp has some balls too...did you crank it up yet?

G12-65 would be my speaker choice in there...if it has the stock marsland atm


----------



## bolero

allright, here's some Monday Traynor goodness:


----------



## Frenchy99

You can never have enough YBA1 s....


----------



## Frenchy99

Hummm.... Could that be some YBA3 porn underneath ???


----------



## bolero

Frenchy99 said:


> Hummm.... Could that be some YBA3 porn underneath ???


 ha..yes, indeed it is!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Fookin tease. ;p


----------



## Frenchy99

bolero said:


> ha..yes, indeed it is!


I`ll drool and raise you a Garnet Deputy 2 ...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I had no idea the deputy had a quad of power tubes - thought everything other than Pro, BTO and Sessionman were 50 watts or less from a pair of whatever. Now I really want a deputy. Love how Gar put a the Model T style 5 input jack array on a Marshall style amp with Hiwatt style cabinet.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> I had no idea the deputy had a quad of power tubes


The Deputy has 2 EL34 tubes for 50 watts
The Deputy 2 has 4 EL34 tubes for 110 watts


----------



## bolero

wow that is interesting, it's in a Deputy I chassis, but clearly there are 4 power tubes in there...making it a Deputy II


----------



## bolero

...and dual output transformers ??

very cool!


----------



## Frenchy99

bolero said:


> wow that is interesting, it's in a Deputy I chassis, but clearly there are 4 power tubes in there...making it a Deputy II


Someone just rubbed out the second I in the II... I was under the same impression as you when I first saw it but the faded second I is clearly there.


----------



## Frenchy99

bolero said:


> ...and dual output transformers ??
> 
> very cool!


Yep !!! Gar really went all out with this model ! 

Wonder if I can it make shovel snow ?


----------



## bolero

the first 100w marshall's used dual OT's as well

I had not heard of it in another amp except the Deputy II. 

actually I do recall reading about that somewhere, now that I think about it. I have never seen one though

congrats!!


----------



## bolero

sunday night Garnet goodness


----------



## Frenchy99

bolero said:


> sunday night Garnet goodness


Love it !!!

Does the Deputy 1 have 1 or 2 output transformer ?


----------



## bolero

yep, that is a true Deputy I...single output transformer


----------



## Frenchy99

I find it weird that its called the Deputy I to start with ... why not just Deputy and then Deputy II for the second ???


----------



## bolero

true

although, maybe the I & II just stood for number of OT's? and not a versioning

ie: maybe they were always made simultaneously, not successively


----------



## Lincoln

For the newer guys who haven't seen it before, this is what I packed around with me almost my whole life. YT15 Traynor & a Pro 200 Garnet.


----------



## bolero

YEAH, BABY!!

those bottom chassis garnets with the ventholes ( and glowing tubes ) visible thru the grillcloth are my favourite cosmetics, I think


----------



## Frenchy99

Lincoln said:


> YT15 Traynor & a Pro 200 Garnet.


Nice stack !!! Love the sizing ... almost perfect match!!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Here's a Garnet Model I have never heard of (don't recall a schem for it in the Garnet Book either; seems like the seller is correct in that it is very much like an early Pro but without the fx):

Rare Garnet Odyssey All Tube Guitar Amplifier. Super Clean. Mullards

There's also a 60 watt (2 x 6cA7) BTO on ebay too; both are overpriced and say lower 48 shipping only anyway.


----------



## Frenchy99

The Odyssey is almost the same as the 400 and the 200.

The shematique might go with model no. LB400 or Pro 200

A BTO or Pro under another name.


----------



## Frenchy99

Still wondering why Garnet is getting more $$$ compared to Traynor ???


----------



## Frenchy99

GARNET "THE PRO" | amplificateurs, pédales | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji

This is for sale in Montreal....

Having trouble thinking its original...

Dont think garnet made white tolex cabs with 60`s chassis... I could be wrong but something does not look right with this amp!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

That one's been up a while. Def not original. I don't even think the Pro came in a combo version, and if it did, the construction of that one does not match that of any other Garnet combo I have seen (though Garnet changed things up all the time, front controls, top rear controls etc). Also, there was no single speaker drive unit ever used by Garnet that could take that much power - it would have been at least a 2x12 (and there is room).

Could have been a one off retrofit by Gar int he 90s tho.


----------



## Lincoln

Granny Gremlin said:


> Here's a Garnet Model I have never heard of (don't recall a schem for it in the Garnet Book either; seems like the seller is correct in that it is very much like an early Pro but without the fx):
> 
> Rare Garnet Odyssey All Tube Guitar Amplifier. Super Clean. Mullards


The seller is a little mis-informed when he says the Pro series didn't have a midrange pot. They did. I had never seen or heard of an Odyssey before today either.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The Sound Fountain era Pros (i.e. same era as this Odessey with the 3 large pull switch knobs in centre and the 2 silk screened squares on either side) had no midrange control (the 3 knobs were vol bass and treble); later ones (e.g. with the model name change to Pro 200 / 400) did.


----------



## garrettdavis275

Figured this is the spot for this video. Johan has one of the coolest channels for gear demos and guitar amp mythbuster type stuff. I was pretty jazzed to see him do up a video on one of our own...


----------



## bolero

SHIT


----------



## Percy

I have played thru many amps and imo my amp i have now is the best amp i have ever had....

A seven watt Garnet Gnome...I put a new speaker in it and wow!....


----------



## bzrkrage

For this lil gem at a garage sale....
























Sent from my other brain.


----------



## WCGill

I actually heard them in person. Old-Timey polka band.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I'm rather certain that's the inspiration for a few John Candy characters/jokes right there.


----------



## dr_funkenstein

Hilarious!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Hagstrom bass? 



bzrkrage said:


> For this lil gem at a garage sale....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Granny Gremlin

KapnKrunch said:


> Hagstrom bass?


Don't see enough of it to be sure, but that bridge is either Hagstrom or Guild. Stratish shape makes me lean towards Hagstrom,


----------



## Thornton Davis

Granny Gremlin said:


> Don't see enough of it to be sure, but that bridge is either Hagstrom or Guild. Stratish shape makes me lean towards Hagstrom,


It's a Hagstrom H-II-BN. 

TD


----------



## Jimmy_D

Here's a 1978 YBA-2B that I found recently, a little dirty but looking all original.

I works fine, it's surprisingly quiet and all good. It' sounds fine with a bass which is what I want it for, but with a guitar the bass control needs to be so low the volume drops.

Not sure what I'll do with it but I think I'll swap in a different speaker to see what happens and make a knock-off cabinet out of some decent plywood, by 1978 it looks like they had already gone to particle board.


----------



## Percy

traynor_garnet said:


> He just wanted to know if he should go 10 or 12". Regardless of whether it's closed or open back (and of course Gnome's are open back) it not always "better" to stick in the biggest speaker possible. It _is (or can be) _relevant in an open back and not "only" in closed back cabs like you originally stated.
> 
> At any rate, no big whoop I think we are basically on the same page and are just kind of talking past one another. Did you do a new baffle in your Gnome? What speaker did you go with? I still cannot decide.



Hello.....I went with a Ware house Green Beret 10 inch speaker and new baffle[keeping the original 8 inch speaker and baffle together]With the new speaker this little amp roars....

before and after pics....i went with Fender type grill....


----------



## Percy

Check out the Garnet amp and Ampeg amp......The Sadies


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The guitarist in the band I play bass in plays a Tele through that same style Garnet Combo (identical looking one from the same era; they all had the same cab and were usually pretty simialar aside from the power section).

Never been a fan of the Ampeg sound (as far as the bass amps; V series and SVT as well as later solid state stuff; the voicing is not to my liking and I have never been able to EQ it out; part of it is the cabs too).


----------



## Frenchy99

OK, had to update here also !!!

My new CS head and Big Ben cab

0021.jpg


----------



## traynor_garnet

Just picked up a YGM-3. 3 inputs, no bright switch, pre flip top so I'm thinking it's an early 70s. Came with all the original Phillps (aka Mullard) tubes but a few are on their last legs. Anyone have an extra period correct logo sitting around?

I quickly clipped the presence cap out but may have a presence pot put in the back; the stock 'on 10' value was nuts but I think complete clipped may be too much. Does anyone know if this era can run with just an extension speaker and disconnecting the internal speaker jack? The amp's main speaker jack is an RCA so I cannot simply connect a cab to it. I would like to hear the amp without the Marsland in the circuit.

TG


----------



## Granny Gremlin

traynor_garnet said:


> Does anyone know if this era can run with just an extension speaker and disconnecting the internal speaker jack? The amp's main speaker jack is an RCA so I cannot simply connect a cab to it. I would like to hear the amp without the Marsland in the circuit.


Sure - why not? Might not be easy as with other amps if you have to get in there to disconnect it, but there is no issue plugging in en external cab in place of the stock speaker so long as the impedance is the same (the ext cab vs the internal Marsland). You can get an RCA to 1/4" adapter for a buck n change.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sure - why not? Might not be easy as with other amps if you have to get in there to disconnect it, but there is no issue plugging in en external cab in place of the stock speaker so long as the impedance is the same (the ext cab vs the internal Marsland). You can get an RCA to 1/4" adapter for a buck n change.


I believe it depends on how the internal and external speaker jacks are wired. I think on some amps you MUST have a speaker connected to the internal speaker out or else neither speaker jack will see any load.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

There's always a way, it's just a matter of how much of a PITA it is.

RCA jacks are never a shorting type so I doubt that will be the issue here unless I completely misread that.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Just ordered an Eminence Maverick Speaker for this! It sounds amazing through my two 2x12 cabs but having a good on board speaker (with built in attenuator) is a must.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Some serious Canadian muscle right here!


----------



## Jazzman

Frenchy99 said:


> OK, had to update here also !!!
> 
> My new CS head and Big Ben cab
> 
> Very nice Frenchy!


----------



## High/Deaf

traynor_garnet said:


> Just ordered an Eminence Maverick Speaker for this! It sounds amazing through my two 2x12 cabs but having a good on board speaker (with built in attenuator) is a must.


Did you get your Maverick? How did it work out?

I've got one in my DRRI and I think it's an excellent speaker in that application. Sounds good and the adjustable attenuation is just what the DR ordered for some rooms.


----------



## traynor_garnet

High/Deaf said:


> Did you get your Maverick? How did it work out?
> 
> I've got one in my DRRI and I think it's an excellent speaker in that application. Sounds good and the adjustable attenuation is just what the DR ordered for some rooms.


It arrived right before I left for vacation. I've just returned home and will now have some time to put it through its paces.

TG


----------



## bolero

danielSunn0))) said:


> Some serious Canadian muscle right here!
> 
> View attachment 109705


 nice!!


you finally tracked down a BTO?


----------



## danielSunn0)))

bolero said:


> nice!!
> 
> 
> you finally tracked down a BTO?



Not quite yet. This is an early "The Pro", which has the exact same preamp circuit as a BTO, but half the power. The power section runs on two 6ca7 tubes, as opposed to the BTO's four. Still slays, but not stopping until I get to the grand-daddy!


----------



## traynor_garnet

I would love to find a custom special or super custom special. They always seem to be eiher crazy priced or in really bad shape when I find one. Still looking for a script logo YS-15 cab, even though my music room is starting to look like a Traynor exhibit!


----------



## Frenchy99

danielSunn0))) said:


> Some serious Canadian muscle right here!



Nice !!!


----------



## Frenchy99

traynor_garnet said:


> I would love to find a custom special or super custom special. They always seem to be eiher crazy priced or in really bad shape when I find one. Still looking for a script logo YS-15 cab, even though my music room is starting to look like a Traynor exhibit!


Noticed that you like the very vintage stuff and fully understand your quest for the very early stuff but in my opinion, the YBA1 and the YBA3 are the flagship of Traynor followed closely behind with the Mark3. 

Would be curious to see your music room with all your early ones...


----------



## traynor_garnet

I'll post a pic when I can, but lets just say I too am a fan of the YBA-1 



Frenchy99 said:


> Noticed that you like the very vintage stuff and fully understand your quest for the very early stuff but in my opinion, the YBA1 and the YBA3 are the flagship of Traynor followed closely behind with the Mark3.
> 
> Would be curious to see your music room with all your early ones...


----------



## JC103

YBA-3 Custom Special fan here! If Pete had maintained the dual input topology of the YBA-1 when he designed the YBA-3 he may have beat Hiwatt to the DR103 by a year or two. It is spooky how similar they can sound through proper speakers set with the right EQ setting. I know, I ditched my Hiwatts in favor of a pair of 68/69 Custom Specials.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Frenchy99 said:


> Noticed that you like the very vintage stuff and fully understand your quest for the very early stuff but in my opinion, the YBA1 and the YBA3 are the flagship of Traynor followed closely behind with the Mark3.
> 
> Would be curious to see your music room with all your early ones...



Houston, *I *have a problem!


----------



## JC103

OMG! Beautiful set up.


----------



## traynor_garnet

JC103 said:


> OMG! Beautiful set up.


Thanks! Here is the break down

Tube rectified Bassmaster head and matching 2x12 cab (x3)
YS-15 Cab
YHI-1 Reverb Mate (External Reverb with own tube amplifier and speaker)

TG


----------



## bolero

traynor_garnet said:


> Houston, *I *have a problem!


 hot damn!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

traynor_garnet said:


> Houston, *I *have a problem!


And this, ladies and gentlemen, is the reason he doesn't post his actual location in his profile - there's too many folks here who would love to help him with his problem.


----------



## Frenchy99

traynor_garnet said:


> Houston, *I *have a problem!


Hummmm... Nice problem to have !!! 

Great set up! You have some nice and rare ones there. I Understand now your quest for the early ones especially with what you currently have.

I cant wait the be able to set up nicely like you but still in the midst of renovations... One day...


----------



## butterknucket

I had a '69 YGM-3 a long time ago. I sold it to a guy in Hammilton. It's probably still out there somewhere.


----------



## che-82

The Canadian Club!


----------



## Frenchy99

che-82 said:


> The Canadian Club!


Nice family !!!


----------



## Frenchy99

Here are my 2 sexy sisters... Powerfull Babies !!! Plenty of juice for my Bass...


----------



## bolero

while I was painting, I needed a small stepladder to reach up into the high ceilings of a coupe closets 

$30 at home depot for one of those dinky things....screw that, I'm sure I have something kicking around that is just about the right height, and solid to stand on


30 min later:











thanks Pete!!


----------



## Frenchy99

bolero said:


> while I was painting, I needed a small stepladder to reach up into the high ceilings of a coupe closets
> 
> $30 at home depot for one of those dinky things....screw that, I'm sure I have something kicking around that is just about the right height, and solid to stand on
> 
> 
> 30 min later:



How about doing a 3 step ladder !!!


----------



## traynor_garnet

Does anyone here have a Traynor Rotomaster?

TG


----------



## bolero

nope


----------



## bzrkrage

So, I just picked up a YGM3 from SJ250, with his new laser face plate, and now I'm going to put it in a cabinet.
A wooden box will do for the moment, but I'm thinking something along the lines of a vintage radio, something like this.








Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions?


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> So, I just picked up a YGM3 from SJ250, with his new laser face plate, and now I'm going to put it in a cabinet.
> A wooden box will do for the moment, but I'm thinking something along the lines of a vintage radio, something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Maybe more traditional?










"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## bzrkrage

Going more traditional with the box, see how it turns out.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Frenchy99

bzrkrage said:


> So, I just picked up a YGM3 from SJ250



So you got it !

Congrats !!! 

I was buying it and was waiting for him to tell me how much for shipping and the next morning he decided it was easier to sell to you then ship it to me... Kinda pissed me off...

Anyways...

Looking good so far...


----------



## bzrkrage

Update: face done, with room for vinyl coverings.
Piping?










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Hey all! I posted this on a FB group for Garnet fans, but I figure I'll put it up here too, as any and all help would be appreciated.

I picked up this bad boy earlier today and I would just like some help getting information on it. As far as I knew the Odyssey was mainly a PA head, but this very clearly is not that; the layout of the chassis is very similar to a BTO, with the exception of the tubes needed for the Stinger or Tremolo circuits. The model number is LB260, which only comes up once on the Garnet website registry as a BTO400, whereas all the other ones are LB400, the BTO's are mostly modeled LB260D, and the Odyssey is OD190. Anyone got the story on this seemingly elusive Gillies creation?!


***UPDATE***
Turns out this is just as it appears to be. Besides the Odyssey being a vocal PA amp, he also made some that were the BTO and The Pro amps, sans trem/stinger. Still a very cool, LOUD amp!


----------



## bolero

that is very cool!

congrats


----------



## Lincoln

In Garnet lingo, LB means Lead/Bass. A PA would be PA260. Your LB260 is stripped down, no frills, & VERY loud fun machine. Garnet made so many different models of amps. Constantly tinkering and improving.
Good find!


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Here's some gut shots of the Odyssey II in the post above. Maybe I should take it in to get a once over on the components?


----------



## Lincoln

For the sake of comparison, here's the same shots of an LB200F (Pro 200). Close cousins for sure.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Lincoln said:


> For the sake of comparison, here's the same shots of an LB200F (Pro 200). Close cousins for sure.


They definitely are similar! Even the components seem to be the same, which means my amp is closer to stock than not, so maybe it's smart that I get it checked out by a tech. I plan to use mine regularly, so I want it in tip top shape.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

danielSunn0))) said:


> Hey all! I posted this on a FB group for Garnet fans, but I figure I'll put it up here too, as any and all help would be appreciated.
> 
> I picked up this bad boy earlier today and I would just like some help getting information on it. As far as I knew the Odyssey was mainly a PA head, but this very clearly is not that; the layout of the chassis is very similar to a BTO, with the exception of the tubes needed for the Stinger or Tremolo circuits. The model number is LB260, which only comes up once on the Garnet website registry as a BTO400, whereas all the other ones are LB400, the BTO's are mostly modeled LB260D, and the Odyssey is OD190. Anyone got the story on this seemingly elusive Gillies creation?!
> 
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> Turns out this is just as it appears to be. Besides the Odyssey being a vocal PA amp, he also made some that were the BTO and The Pro amps, sans trem/stinger. Still a very cool, LOUD amp!


Those came up a while back in this thread. They are basically an early ("Sound Fountain" era) Pro/BTO without the FX. Even the Pro/Bro came in guitar, bass and PA versions (later eras had Lead/Bass and PA IIRC). This is not a PA head IMHO

You can check the model number to be sure what sort of amp it is (PA will be either G200PA or PA200...) but that isn't 100% conclusive with Garnet. The best way to be absolutely sure if PA or guitar head is to look at the input circuit - PA heads will have 'high sensitivity' inputs - few extra components in there before it hits V1. In 1 and 2 will also be isolated with their own dedicated first gain stage vs all going to the same V1. I would expect separate gain controls as well. There'd be a bunch more preamp tubes in there methinks.

E.g. check the input section here: https://elektrotanya.com/PREVIEWS/63463243/23432455/garnet/garnet_l90_b90_schematic.pdf_1.png

vs the one here: http://rudn.nodevice.com/preview/big/372/372876-1.jpg



Lincoln said:


> In Garnet lingo, LB means Lead/Bass. A PA would be PA260. Your LB260 is stripped down, no frills, & VERY loud fun machine. Garnet made so many different models of amps. Constantly tinkering and improving.
> Good find!


As mentioned just above, some PA heads were G___PA vs PA___, sometimes with an R at the end for reverb, but not always (even if it did have reverb). Gar was a little inconsistent like that.


----------



## Lincoln

danielSunn0))) said:


> They definitely are similar! Even the components seem to be the same, which means my amp is closer to stock than not, so maybe it's smart that I get it checked out by a tech. I plan to use mine regularly, so I want it in tip top shape.


That's kinda what I wanted to show you. Your amp looks like nobody has been in there mucking about.
Note that the LB200 has only 2 power tubes while your LB260 is sportin 4 tubes. That's 400 territory!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Damn that's right.... which means that this is basically an FX-less BTO (the Sound Fountain era Pro was 200 only; the Pro 400 was later).


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Lincoln said:


> That's 400 territory!


AKA: One loud ass amp!! 

Also, thanks for the comparison; I guess it is best that I get it updated to be a safe, regular rocker!! I feel it'll pair nicely with my YBA-3. #fullborecanadianpower


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Granny Gremlin said:


> (the Sound Fountain era Pro was 200 only; the Pro 400 was later).


I actually have a late 60's Garnet "The Pro" as well. Early enough era that the front only says "Garnet Amps", and although it has the same 3-knob eq their known for (along with Stinger and Tremolo), it doesn't say "Sound Fountain" anywhere on the amp.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

If it's got the same 3 knob EQ with the pull switches and jewel lights then it is a sound fountain, even if not labelled as such - just means it's earlier (mid-late 60s; by the 70s Garnet had got more complex silk screening on the face plates; not just the words 'sound fountain' but also more graphics - lines and boxes grouping controls together into sections). The later Pros (the Supers) had a totally different tone stack; 2 tone 'sections' (as regards silk screen knob groups) - the first was just 2 3 -way hi and lo switches, the second was a bit Ampeg with 4 knobs (included the volume knob) with a rocker switch above each (brite and a boost for each EQ band, so kinda similar to the sound fountain). No effects whatsoever, but you got a master volume.

There was a transition era where they had the same Sound Faountain tone stack but not labelled as such or grouped visually; also no jewel lights. The layout and graphics were changed up (dropped some features too, like Trem I think; still had The Stinger but it was a different circuit).

And here I sit, unable to decide which era I would prefer, had I the choice and the funds.

... so when you hosting a jam? I'll bring a Sunn or 2.


----------



## Lincoln

You really have to wonder sometimes if Gar ever built 2 amps exactly the same. Specially in the early years.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Lincoln said:


> You really have to wonder sometimes if Gar ever built 2 amps exactly the same. Specially in the early years.


Yep. Though In the later years I gather there were a bunch of one-offs and custom stuff; some of it referenced in the Garnet Amps Book.


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> Going more traditional with the box, see how it turns out.


Updates: coverings, front ideas & badge.


























Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Came across another Odyssey II today. Not for sale though. To recap: the II means it's a 4 pwr tube model (BTO without fx) otherwise just Odyssey means it's a Pro (2 pwr tubes) without the fx.


----------



## traynor_garnet

bolero said:


> nope


Correction, I do (now) 

TG


----------



## bzrkrage

traynor_garnet said:


> Correction, I do (now)
> 
> TG


Pictures or it never happened.
Or better still, a quick video?


Sent from my Other OTHER brain


----------



## traynor_garnet

bzrkrage said:


> Pictures or it never happened.
> Or better still, a quick video?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other OTHER brain


I don't have it in my hands just yet. I will pick it up from my brother in a few weeks.


----------



## bzrkrage

Update: test fits today.
(Yes, handle IS off-centre, for weight of transformer.)
























Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage

Rear










Sent from my Other OTHER brain


----------



## ga20t

Just picked up a Garnet Revolution I in fantastic condition with foot switch & original(?) slipcover. I already love this amp. Not sounding so great overdriven, but I plan on doing the filter caps/checking the tubes/possibly (likely) replacing the Marsland.

One issue I'm having is that it's quite bright when the reverb is turned up and engaged, maybe too much so. Any suggestions? It's a great sounding amp otherwise. I love the reverb & trem (which I think is bias-vary) and the non-effected sound. Really happy with his one.


----------



## bolero

nice!!

I think there might be a bright cap in there you can change


----------



## traynor_garnet

After long last, my happy little family is together! Here is my vintage Traynor WDW setup. I didn't really intend for this to go so far, and I wanted to have an actual working rig rather than just collecting stuff. So here is my quick 'grab and go' setup lol.

Featuring left to right/bottom to top:

Left
TRC-2A Rotomaster (Spinning Leslie Type Speaker)
YS-15 Cab
TR-1 Tube Reverb

Centre
YT-12 Cab x2
YBA-1 Tube Rectified Bassmaster running 7027s x2

Right
YS-15 Cab
YBA-1 Tube Rectified Bassmaster running 7027s
YH-1 Ampmate Reverb (one of three I know in existence)


----------



## vadsy

Herzog anyone?










Garnet "Randy Bachman's Herzog" tube effects unit. | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Percy

ga20t said:


> I already love this amp.


I have a Garnet Gnome that will never leave me.


----------



## ga20t

Percy said:


> I have a Garnet Gnome that will never leave me.


Yeah, those are looking pretty tempting. I set out to find a 2x 6L6 Rev. III several years ago and hadn't seen one until this past month, which someone bought (before I could get off work to go and grab it). I still want one—I'm in Alberta if anyone's got one, hehe—and likely a Gnome as well.


----------



## Were We Brave?

To other Traynor YRM-1 owners or those of you who have experience with them: how is the bottom end? I recently got a hold of one for a good price, but find it surprisingly lean, especially compared to my Lifco Model 1000 (essentially a Montreal-made YBA-1 clone). I can dime the bass without issue. Does this reflect anyone else's experience?


----------



## Percy

The problem with selling a 60's/70's Garnet or Traynor amp is replacing them[hand wired boutique amps are crazy expensive]


----------



## colchar

I figure I might as well ad to this thread.

I recently picked up a very low serial number YGM-2 for a good price. The serial number on mine is actually lower than the lowest one in Traynor's own records.

It was a bit noisy when I got it but, because it was purchased through L&M, it came with a warranty so I sent it back to Yorkville and traynor's vintage amp guy is dealing with it. I should have it back soon and can't wait.

In the meantime, here are a couple of pictures:





[url=https://flic.kr/p/Zkdeah]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/ZkdgTU][/url][/url]


----------



## Granny Gremlin

^ good ole 20 watt (what I call 'small magnet') alnico Marsland there. Just before they got shitty.



ga20t said:


> Just picked up a Garnet Revolution I in fantastic condition with foot switch & original(?) slipcover. I already love this amp. Not sounding so great overdriven, but I plan on doing the filter caps/checking the tubes/possibly (likely) replacing the Marsland.
> 
> One issue I'm having is that it's quite bright when the reverb is turned up and engaged, maybe too much so. Any suggestions? It's a great sounding amp otherwise. I love the reverb & trem (which I think is bias-vary) and the non-effected sound. Really happy with his one.


I helped the other guitarist in my band aquire a Rev III recently. Same amp but 2x12 and has a second input channel with no fx (wider chassis so had room). Don't find it bright at all; quite the opposite - rather dark (sounds fricken amazing playing Tele bridge pup only through it). That might be the speakers - later Marslands. We were gonna try running it through whatever else I have around to see if that can be easily improved.

If that has the original Marsland see what style it is and make sure it is not dying (if voice coil rub is bad enough it can reduce bass response) - those things took some abuse (they were budget amps so usually not that well taken care of and passed around a lot). Check also that the wire for selecting output impedence is correct for the speaker.

.. oh wait when the verb is turned up - look at the reverb driver tube - try popping in a replacement and see if there's a diff. Also make sure there's no debris inside the reverb tank stifling spring vibration (or could be a broken part). It could just be a bright reverb, like is it particularly weird or just a radio-fi style on purpose maybe (Sunns are like that - my Garnets have always been rather lush in comparison, so I doubt it, but Gar did often try different things so could be)?

Anyway, nice score with the original footswitch. If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay?


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> ^ good ole 20 watt (what I call 'small magnet') alnico Marsland there. Just before they got shitty.



I know next to nothing about Marslands, but had read all over the web how bad they were and how one should always replace them in vintage Traynors. But when my amp was tested out, including when it was cranked up, it sounded awesome so I am no longer considering swapping the speaker.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

colchar said:


> I know next to nothing about Marslands, but had read all over the web how bad they were and how one should always replace them in vintage Traynors. But when my amp was tested out, including when it was cranked up, it sounded awesome so I am no longer considering swapping the speaker.


Marslands vary wildly in quality. As a general rule the Alnico era is good. When you find one you like, note the featureset (cone type etc) cuz you certainly won't remember that D number on the magnet (I tried to start keeping track but ...). My fave all time guit speaker is the large magnet 12 with the ribbed cone, doped cloth accordion surround and proper dust cap (dome vs flat). I got one in the 1x12 I power with my Rebel Reverb, and a spare; rarely see them come up so I grabs em when I finds em. Once they hit the ceramic magnet era things get dicey; I won't risk it on those unless I can have a good look at the cone and suspension. Most of the ones in Traynors from that era suck - most of the good ceramic Marslands were for the home hifi or direct purchase market (e.g The Tallman Lamplighter 12s and 15s - great aftermarket guitar speakers but not used stock in any Traynor or GarnetI have seen). Basically the blingy ones from the ceramic era (the high end models - those Tallmans sometimes had chrome plated slot style frames and bell covers on the magnets - had a pair of 12s like that but have seen a non chrome 15 as well - you see hifi fullranges with all sorts of colours on the frame) tend to be the good ones, but some of the plain janes are OK too.

I'm fine with the Marsland hate; keeps em cheap.


----------



## colchar

I got the amp back today.

Traynor's vintage amp guy went over it and replaced some filter caps, cleaned the pots, redid some solder joints, replaced the power tubes (he put Ruby tubes in there...I've never tried them before but obviously thought they were the right ones for the amp), and did a few other things that I can't remember at the moment (I didn't bring the detailed repair slip home with me). In the end, he gave it a clean bill of health and said it was good to go. You gotta love having a warranty on an amp that was built in 1967!

It was in my trunk for about an hour so I am going to let it come to room temperature for a while and will then fire it up.


----------



## bolero

awesome!!


----------



## colchar

I'm not sure what the difference is between the three inputs on my YGM-2, but I am using the first input and that brings up a question - can the other two inputs be jumpered?


----------



## ga20t

Granny Gremlin said:


> I helped the other guitarist in my band aquire a Rev III recently. Same amp but 2x12 and has a second input channel with no fx (wider chassis so had room). Don't find it bright at all; quite the opposite - rather dark (sounds fricken amazing playing Tele bridge pup only through it). That might be the speakers - later Marslands. We were gonna try running it through whatever else I have around to see if that can be easily improved.
> 
> If that has the original Marsland see what style it is and make sure it is not dying (if voice coil rub is bad enough it can reduce bass response) - those things took some abuse (they were budget amps so usually not that well taken care of and passed around a lot). Check also that the wire for selecting output impedence is correct for the speaker.
> 
> .. oh wait when the verb is turned up - look at the reverb driver tube - try popping in a replacement and see if there's a diff. Also make sure there's no debris inside the reverb tank stifling spring vibration (or could be a broken part). It could just be a bright reverb, like is it particularly weird or just a radio-fi style on purpose maybe (Sunns are like that - my Garnets have always been rather lush in comparison, so I doubt it, but Gar did often try different things so could be)?
> 
> Anyway, nice score with the original footswitch. If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay?


I payed a bit less than $450 for it. It's looking to be all original, save for the 3-prong, and it looks like someone might have replaced the reverb cables. Original speaker, tubes, multi section cap can etc.

The amp is working for me—it runs super quiet, fattens up nicely when I balance the pre/master volumes properly, but I'm running the treble on 0-2 max, as there's a painful peak that's hard to avoid when treble's run higher. Adding a good dose of reverb just accentuates the issue.

I've been running it with a 50w Celestion A-type as that's what I have around. The A-type cured some icy & thin highs I was experiencing with my jazz chorus—actually made it sound like a great tube amp, I was gobsmacked. But that peak is still there with the Rev. I. I'm going to have it looked at as that original cap can should go anyhow.

A few more pics:


----------



## Frenchy99

My newest addition, Garnet Granada stencil 212 combo, 1973 model D100TR... Very big fenderish...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

colchar said:


> I'm not sure what the difference is between the three inputs on my YGM-2, but I am using the first input and that brings up a question - can the other two inputs be jumpered?


You can but chances are that they are not seperate channels (i.e. they go to the same v1 gain stage) but more of a Fender thing where the input impedence/capacitance is different on each input to give different voicings (cuts either treble of bass to make a bright or dark input). On a Fender like that at least, they would interact if you jumpered. (you'd need to wire up a special cable because theyr'e not duplicated; neither is the YGM).

...[google, google]...

nope, not even that - 3 identical inputs to the same gain stage; nothing to be gained by jumperring expect messing with the input impedance (whether that does anything noticable to the tone, and whether that is good or bad, I can't say). I woulldn't think it would be a big difference; and 50/50 it wouldn't be better.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> My newest addition, Garnet Granada stencil 212 combo, 1973 model D100TR... Very big fenderish...


DUDE! That's pretty much a Sessionman, but taller and lower power (amp layout looks a bit different; also looks like 6L6 vs 6CA7; so like a Rebel II with the Sessionman preamp ). Those are also probably (I can't see the cones) the good Marslands in there (big mag alnicos); they'll stay clean(ish) all the way to 10 if it is 6L6s in there; bass for days so don't be afraid to crank that knob (ignore and be cautious if 6CA7/EL34). Definately very Fenderish.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> DUDE! That's pretty much a Sessionman, but taller and lower power (amp layout looks a bit different; also looks like 6L6 vs 6CA7; so like a Rebel II with the Sessionman preamp ). Those are also probably (I can't see the cones) the good Marslands in there (big mag alnicos); they'll stay clean(ish) all the way to 10 if it is 6L6s in there; bass for days so don't be afraid to crank that knob (ignore and be cautious if 6CA7/EL34). Definately very Fenderish.



Thanks man !!! Got an amazing deal on this baby...

Yep a pair of 6L6 in there... so a nice 40Watts combo. The speakers are the amazing 75 watts bass speakers that all the Garnet fan rave about so pushing this baby full throttle will not be an issue... 

Im not use to seeing a Garnet with this configuration... will pull it apart for more info . Very nice piece. will have to wait till spring for the full clean up to make her all nice but this amp is a keeper.


----------



## Rabbit

Yes I agree with GG that those Big magnet Marslands are real nice sounding speakers .I have one in my YGM-1 .Tried all sorts of other speakers but kept going back to it. it just sounds so mellow. Rabbit


----------



## ga20t

Picked up another Garnet in trade: an early non-master Session Man w/ fuzz. Reverb is nice but quite subtle (is this normal with the Session Man?). The iron is _huge_.

I've cleaned it up since, glued down the loose tolex, touched up the scuffs with a little black dye etc. and it's looking pretty spiffy.

It's powerful, sounds great, but I'm already thinking it's a bit too much amp for me. IDK, might have to sell or trade this one but glad I got to try it out.


----------



## KapnKrunch

The thing about these powerful amps, sometimes, is the headroom for beautiful cleans. You don't need that maybe, but thats how I use my SessionMaster. Beautiful rich cleans with single coil pickups. 

Maybe your SessionMan doesn't stay clean without a master volume, though, eh?

But, yeah. Dangerous amount of power.


----------



## ga20t

KapnKrunch said:


> The thing about these powerful amps, sometimes, is the headroom for beautiful cleans. You don't need that maybe, but thats how I use my SessionMaster. Beautiful rich cleans with single coil pickups.
> 
> Maybe your SessionMan doesn't stay clean without a master volume, though, eh?
> 
> But, yeah. Dangerous amount of power.


There is certainly headroom, and I play mostly clean—mildly overdriven for the most part. I do like a working power section though.

The effects channel is staying clean all the way up. It's quite loud, but nowhere near as loud as the normal. The normal channel gets pretty grindy (in a great way), but it's certifiably capable of walking heavy books off shelves, working picture hanging hardware out of the wall board etc. haha. This could definitely benefit from a good master vol. setup.


----------



## KapnKrunch

ga20t said:


> There is certainly headroom, and I play mostly clean—mildly overdriven for the most part. I do like a working power section though.
> 
> The effects channel is staying clean all the way up. It's quite loud, but nowhere near as loud as the normal. The normal channel gets pretty grindy (in a great way), but it's certifiably capable of walking heavy books off shelves, working picture hanging hardware out of the wall board etc. haha. This could definitely benefit from a good master vol. setup.


The SessionMaster is the same. Early breakup on "normal" and clean on "effects".


----------



## bzrkrage

Guys, I've been looking for the video of Pete dropping the YBA-1 head from the Yorkville roof, but I can't find it.
Anyone know the link or can post it please?


----------



## jb welder

bzrkrage said:


> Guys, I've been looking for the video of Pete dropping the YBA-1 head from the Yorkville roof, but I can't find it.
> Anyone know the link or can post it please?


At about 6m10s


----------



## oneflatnote

Here’s a beast you don’t see often. Garnet Revolution Quad 410 combo. Apparently less than 50 made in total!!

Sounds really good. Kinda blackface meets Vox. Tremolo is waaaaay to fast. May have to adjust a component to slow it down


----------



## oneflatnote

oneflatnote said:


> Here’s a beast you don’t see often. Garnet Revolution Quad 410 combo. Apparently less than 50 made in total!!
> 
> Sounds really good. Kinda blackface meets Vox. Tremolo is waaaaay to fast. May have to adjust a component to slow it down


Did some tube swapping Sylvania gold 5751 channel one and RCA channel two (Mullards too bassy) and a Telefunken ribbed for transparent reverb follower instant success!!!!!

This amp is very good sounding and is in between a fender and vox in tone. Lots of bass (may swap the coupling stage to lower bass a notch). I tried the Amp into Weber blue dogs and it was waaaay to thin and ice pick. The marshlands sound better so I will keep searching for speaker swaps


----------



## Tone Chaser

Do you have a shot from the rear of the amp?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

ga20t said:


> Picked up another Garnet in trade: an early non-master Session Man w/ fuzz. Reverb is nice but quite subtle (is this normal with the Session Man?). The iron is _huge_.
> 
> I've cleaned it up since, glued down the loose tolex, touched up the scuffs with a little black dye etc. and it's looking pretty spiffy.
> 
> It's powerful, sounds great, but I'm already thinking it's a bit too much amp for me. IDK, might have to sell or trade this one but glad I got to try it out.


That's only like 60ish watts. The iron is large, but trust me, it gets much bigger than that - this is featherweight compared to a Sunn or the larger Garnets. I found that (for bass) it was just enough for jams, but too little power for live - couldn't be clean when I wanted to. The power section crunched so nice with the original Sylvania 6CA7s tho. I had the PA version so there was less gain in the preamp section.

Yes the verb is subtle. Nowhere near as lush as the verb on my Garnet Rebel, which is the best I have ever used.


----------



## ga20t

Granny Gremlin said:


> That's only like 60ish watts. The iron is large, but trust me, it gets much bigger than that - this is featherweight compared to a Sunn or the larger Garnets. I found that (for bass) it was just enough for jams, but too little power for live - couldn't be clean when I wanted to. The power section crunched so nice with the original Sylvania 6CA7s tho. I had the PA version so there was less gain in the preamp section.
> 
> Yes the verb is subtle. Nowhere near as lush as the verb on my Garnet Rebel, which is the best I have ever used.


Hmm. I wonder if I could make this amp's reverb surf with a mod or two, say to the driver/recovery stage? I don't always use that sound, but I like having subtle to deep available as I change it up often.

I've been playing around with it more, using the lower input, and it's a great sounding amp. I've even been getting some pretty great Neil Young type sounds out of it with a little OD push. Love the low end and the rest of the EQ is pretty tweakable as needed.


----------



## JHarasym

Here's a pic of David Clayton Thomas and his band in Toronto in 1966. Some vintage Traynors there. Any idea who the players (and dancers) would be?


----------



## KapnKrunch

JHarasym said:


> Here's a pic of David Clayton Thomas and his band in Toronto in 1966. Some vintage Traynors there. Any idea who the players (and dancers) would be?


Also, the ubiquitous Bogen Challenger PA head. A popular vacuum-tube item for conversion to guitar. Couple for sale on eBay at reasonable price. 

A VINTAGE BOGEN TUBE AMPLIFIER / BOGEN CHALLENGER AMPLIFIER | eBay


----------



## Thornton Davis

Sorry, I can't add any names but I certainly remember using Bogan amps for PA just like the one sitting under the piano back in those days. You had to make the speaker connections to the Bogan with bare wires to the screw connectors on the back of it. I seem to recall these being about 30 watts RMS.

Sorry for the distraction, I couldn't help myself.

TD

PS - Nice Mapleglo 4001.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I still have a Bogen Challenger ch-33 ( 6L6 pair, others were lower or even higher powered). The only mod required is to change at least one of the weirdo obsolete mic Jacks to 1/4". The inputs are actually LoZ to work with pro mics, but it ain't no thang unless you want to be clean ( stock it's all overdrive after about 2, but I like it like that.... also I have a few LoZ instruments and like being able to plug a mic in there). Tube rectified too.


----------



## Robin MacNeil

What are Traynor am100t worth?


----------



## Robin MacNeil

What is a Traynor am100t worth anyone?


----------



## bzrkrage

Robin MacNeil said:


> What is a Traynor am100t worth anyone?


They were about $550 new in 2005, so.......$300 used?......maybe?


----------



## Were We Brave?

So here's my Lifco Model 1000 I picked up a while ago. It's essentially a Montreal-made Traynor YBA-1 clone, so I'm taking the liberty to post it here... As you can see, the headshell was in pretty bad shape and considering the weight of the thing, I didn't trust it at all. I finally got started on rehousing it.


----------



## Were We Brave?

I'm not really a handy kind of guy. I've put pedals and amps together, but I'd never tried my hand at woodworking.


----------



## Were We Brave?

Still needs a faceplate and back cover.


----------



## bzrkrage

Were We Brave? said:


> I'm not really a handy kind of guy. I've put pedals and amps together, but I'd never tried my hand at woodworking.


I hope your avatar is not the result of you woodworking skills!
The amp cab looks great.
I can understand that size & wood make differences in speaker cabs, but an amp cab is really a box to carry it around, not break tubes & to stop electrocuting yourself.
You, have done a stellar job IMO.


----------



## Were We Brave?

bzrkrage said:


> I hope your avatar is not the result of you woodworking skills!
> The amp cab looks great.
> I can understand that size & wood make differences in speaker cabs, but an amp cab is really a box to carry it around, not break tubes & to stop electrocuting yourself.
> You, have done a stellar job IMO.


Still got all my fingers! A matching vertical 2x12 is next, I've got a V30 and a WGS ET65 looking for a home.


----------



## MarkusV

Were We Brave? said:


> Still needs a faceplate and back cover.



Looks very good indeed.
In my amp service days I had one of those on my bench and begged the guy to sell it to me. Great amps. Great modding platform and equally nice as- is.

Markus


----------



## Granny Gremlin

That blue reminds me of the 70s/80s GBX gear - all solid state from what I recall but some of it was cool stuff.


----------



## Were We Brave?

MarkusV said:


> Looks very good indeed.
> In my amp service days I had one of those on my bench and begged the guy to sell it to me. Great amps. Great modding platform and equally nice as- is.
> 
> Markus


Thanks. Yeah, I got it for 140$. Worked just fine, but had a slight hum and two-pronged power cable. Even after servicing (and adding a much-needed master volume...!), it's still less than the cost of a YBA-1. Plus I get to personalize it without a heartache.


----------



## toby2




----------



## Dorian2

toby2 said:


>


Brilliant


----------



## Wild Eye

Hi there. New poster from the UK! Just acquired a YBA-1A from 1973 (with a matching YF-12 Cab). 

I have been doing loads of reading, but I'm not too hot on ohms let alone specifically regarding this amp. Can anyone confirm or deny what I believe to be true, and answer a few questions?

The YF-12 is 4 ohm unless it's been re-wired. The amp is designed to have one 8 ohm cab connected, or two 4 ohm cabs. With tube amps it's best to match ohms correctly. Alternatively higher ohms on the cab than the amp is best if you wish to minimise the risk of damage. That said these old Traynors will handle most of what you can chuck at them, so running this 4 ohm cab by itself should be fine.

How would the amp react to miss-matched cabs? eg connecting a 4 ohm cab AND an 8 or 16 ohm cab? Would it be best to connect the bigger or smaller ohm cab to the main output?

What cab configuration would you recommend for someone who wants to go as loud, fuzzy, psych-y and doom-y as possible? Been thinking 4x12 plus 1x15.

The YF-12 is apparantly a guitar cab, not for bass (unlike some Traynor cabs which were designed for both). Would you run bass through a YF 12? The speakers have no markings - I assume that they are old Marslands, am I likely to be right?

How comfortable would you feel running bass, guitar, drum machine and synth all through a YBA 1A?


----------



## bolero

wow, killer amp!!those YBA-1A's are LOUD

would make a great bass amp, or doom guitar rig!!

congrats!!

I woudn't run a bunch of different instruments thru it, I bet it would sound muddy and you'd lose all the individual instrument definition

I would also be tempted to put some grill cloth on the speaker cab, to keep dirt etc out. but leave the metal grill underneath for protection

those marslands can be hit/miss. some of them sound really good, some not. I find the marsland bass speakers work good for bass gtr, but I prefer a looser vintage bass sound

for gtr I normally switch them out to celestions or eminence etc

do those speakers have any markings on the back side of the cones?

different ohm cabs might end up with varied volume results: the 4 ohm cab would probably be a lot louder than a 16 ohm cab?


----------



## Wild Eye

Thanks so much.

_"wow, killer amp!!those YBA-1A's are LOUD_" - it shook the floor two floors up when I cranked it apparently.

_"I woudn't run a bunch of different instruments thru it, I bet it would sound muddy and you'd lose all the individual instrument definition." _ Entirely fair, but reassuring that the first issue you have is sound quality not so much risk to equipment. I have some wild dreams which involve combining loopers, me and multiple stacks (but this does present logistical issues!!!)
_
"those marslands can be hit/miss. some of them sound really good, some not. I find the marsland bass speakers work good for bass gtr, but I prefer a looser vintage bass sound"_ bought primarily for guitar, but who knows when and what I might fancy using it for.

"for gtr I normally switch them out to celestions or eminence etc" - more likely to just get use a different cab.
_
"do those speakers have any markings on the back side of the cones?"_ "23-12E11-2" on the one I checked.
_
"different ohm cabs might end up with varied volume results: the 4 ohm cab would probably be a lot louder than a 16 ohm cab?" _makes sense - anyone else know - I know nothing.

Curious to know anyone's opinion of value wherever they are in the world... certainly a bit battered, but the amps just been service with new tubes. Bought from a guitar shop, I kinda couldn't resist the amount of amp for the money.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Wild Eye said:


> _
> "different ohm cabs might end up with varied volume results: the 4 ohm cab would probably be a lot louder than a 16 ohm cab?" _makes sense - anyone else know - I know nothing.


Assuming the same output tap on the transformer, yes 4 ohms will be louder (litterally more watts) than 16. This also assumes the speakers are the same or at least equally efficient - a 4 ohmer with innefficient speakers can be quieter than a 16 with very effiencint driver units driven buy the same output tap on the same amp. 

Anyway, the amp really is 8 ohm out. Measure the cab if you have a meter (if not bug yer mates) to confirm whether it is 4 or 8 or 16. The amp should take 4 Ohm fine, but I wouldn't leave it like that forever because it can wear out the tubes quicker with the higher current draw. Especially considering how hard they working already to get 90 watts out of a pair of 6CA7s (aka EL34s). If possible rewire the cab to 8. If that don't work, it's not unlikely that the output transformer in amp has either a 4 or 16 ohm tap, but was just never wired up. You could make one spkr jack 8 and the other 4/16 as available on the tranny. If the cab is 4 I don't think ytou can rewire for 8: it could be 4 x 16 Ohmers in parallel or 4 x 4 Ohmers as 2 series pairs in parallel. In either case you can't get 8 Ohms out of 4 x 4 or 16 ohm drivers (s/p always gives you the same as the single unit assuming all identical, p gives you 1/4, and S is generally a bad idea and would give you 4x anyway). You could make it 8 if you disconnect 2 speakers (leave them in there and the cab becomes a passive radiator type - similar to ported/bass reflex) or remove them (leave empty) for a detuned cab (not a fan personally, but some folks swear by it). Or 2 x 8 Ohm 2x12 sterao (but that's useless unless you have a second amp).

And since the out jacks on the amp are parallel (not series) this amp was not designed to take 2 x 4 Ohm cabs (that would be 2 ohms total and probably the end of the output transformer). If anything 2 x 16 ohm cabs.



Wild Eye said:


> Curious to know anyone's opinion of value wherever they are in the world... certainly a bit battered, but the amps just been service with new tubes. Bought from a guitar shop, I kinda couldn't resist the amount of amp for the money.


We get em cheap here because this is where they were made and there';s just a shit-tonne of them around. And by here I mean Toronto and surrounding areas; even within Canada they get more expensive the further away you get from the big smoke. I'm sure there's similar thing in the UK as regards WEM stuff.



bolero said:


> wow, killer amp!!those YBA-1A's are LOUD
> 
> those marslands can be hit/miss. some of them sound really good, some not. I find the marsland bass speakers work good for bass gtr, but I prefer a looser vintage bass sound


I love the bass Marslands for guitar. I have never actually tried them for bass (only recently realised there was aany official distinction made - I suspect there wasn't too much difference aside from cone weight or maybe ribbed vs smooth) - I tend to insist on cast frame cleaner sounding (vs cone breakupy) units for bass use anyway.

Anyway, here's the schem for the amp:










Note those 2 diodes between the power tubes and the output transformer - they're there cuz the thing is running so hot (like I said, getting 90 watts out of a pair of 6CA7s when most amps are happy to put out 50-60 in that config). Some pertinent info about those here: https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-yba-1-looks-like-a-cap.76136/


----------



## Wild Eye

Thanks - will come back to you I'm sure as I try to digest it all.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Wild Eye said:


> How comfortable would you feel running bass, guitar, drum machine and synth all through a YBA 1A?


We had a couple of these in our bachelor pad in the early seventies. On 2x15 cabs.

They did everything including playing records.. 

Therefore, I say, it is an excellent idea! "Just like the old days."


----------



## cboutilier

By the size of the magnets, I'd say those are the bass Marslands. They are way bigger than any of the 5 marsland guitar 12s that I have owned.


----------



## cboutilier

ga20t said:


> Hmm. I wonder if I could make this amp's reverb surf with a mod or two, say to the driver/recovery stage? I don't always use that sound, but I like having subtle to deep available as I change it up often.
> 
> I've been playing around with it more, using the lower input, and it's a great sounding amp. I've even been getting some pretty great Neil Young type sounds out of it with a little OD push. Love the low end and the rest of the EQ is pretty tweakable as needed.


A tube swap might be all that's needed to boost the surf.


----------



## Wild Eye

cboutilier said:


> By the size of the magnets, I'd say those are the bass Marslands. They are way bigger than any of the 5 marsland guitar 12s that I have owned.


Interesting! That would seem very counter-intuitive given the cab is clearly marked guitar only in the catalogue I found online... but then again the speaker could have been changed a dozen times over the years for all I know. I really haven't played the amp and cab enough to know a thing yet, but when I plugged in a guitar and cranked it (proper "bridge the channels and turn all volumes right up") it did seem to have a really satisfying rumbling growl. 

As an aside I've done some reading online and the best story I found was this... [paraphrased badly] "I had a YBA 1A for about 10 years from the late 60s. The only time I wished it had more power was when my band played a hockey arena and I turned down the opportunity to use the massive solid state backline the promoter had provided."


----------



## Frenchy99

Is it just me or those speaker look like the ones used in some of the YGL Mark 3 combo's!?!


----------



## bolero

I don't think you will find a better amp, even in Marshall/Hiwatt land, for big tube sound, volume, and clean headroom

IMO that amp would be a perfect platform for guitar + effects. kind of like Gilmour with his big Hiwatts

can't imagine needing to crank a YBA-1A up to breakup levels anywhere!! although if you can get away with it, and don't care about hearing loss it could be fun

plus they make great sounding bass amps. There was some famous band that had a YBA-1A rackmounted for bass amp duties. was it Dinosaur Jr?


----------



## Wild Eye

bolero said:


> I don't think you will find a better amp, even in Marshall/Hiwatt land, for big tube sound, volume, and clean headroom
> 
> IMO that amp would be a perfect platform for guitar + effects. kind of like Gilmour with his big Hiwatts
> 
> can't imagine needing to crank a YBA-1A up to breakup levels anywhere!! although if you can get away with it, and don't care about hearing loss it could be fun
> 
> plus they make great sounding bass amps. There was some famous band that had a YBA-1A rackmounted for bass amp duties. was it Dinosaur Jr?


If I do what I wanna do (which I won't) my two amp (one for loops, one for loop and live) set-up could be Fender Blues Deville 410 plus another cab, and YBA-1 with 4x12 and 1x15. I've read that the YBA 1A sounds somewhere between a Plexi and a bassman... I love old fender tweed but an amp that takes it a bit more into marshall territory to compliment the tweed... nice. Clean and very gentle break-up is where it's at... apart from 90% of the time where I'm more into lots of fuzz. I have quite a few pedals.

The fact it does bass too was an added reason to buy.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

cboutilier said:


> By the size of the magnets, I'd say those are the bass Marslands. They are way bigger than any of the 5 marsland guitar 12s that I have owned.


Marslands of both the alnico and ceramic eras (these being ceramic) came in 2 power handling levels (correlated with 2 magnet sizes - note mag size is not what makes them handle more - that's all voice coil) bass/guitar has nothing to do with it. What makes the difference in terms of intended use is the cone and suspension, maybe the voice coil too - you cant see those so not sure. Frankly I wouldn't pay too much attention to G vs B anyway as the differences are slight and some were dual use (i.e. Garnet "LB' or Lead [guitar] /Bass cabs) so I really don't think the difference was super significant. Up until the late 60s at least there was no real difference between guitar and bass speakers (in America - the UK was a bit ahead of us in that regard) - the SVT used guitar 10s (granted 8 of them) as did the Traynor X x 10 bass cabs. Usually the difference was 10s/12s for guitar and 15s for bass, and 12s for most dual use things until they came up with the 6 and later 8 x10.


----------



## cboutilier

Granny Gremlin said:


> Marslands of both the alnico and ceramic eras (these being ceramic) came in 2 power handling levels (correlated with 2 magnet sizes - note mag size is not what makes them handle more - that's all voice coil) bass/guitar has nothing to do with it. What makes the difference in terms of intended use is the cone and suspension, maybe the voice coil too - you cant see those so not sure. Frankly I wouldn't pay too much attention to G vs B anyway as the differences are slight and some were dual use (i.e. Garnet "LB' or Lead [guitar] /Bass cabs) so I really don't think the difference was super significant. Up until the late 60s at least there was no real difference between guitar and bass speakers (in America - the UK was a bit ahead of us in that regard) - the SVT used guitar 10s (granted 8 of them) as did the Traynor X x 10 bass cabs. Usually the difference was 10s/12s for guitar and 15s for bass, and 12s for most dual use things until they came up with the 6 and later 8 x10.


Some of the old 15" bass speakers ended up being magical guitar speakers. My main amp uses a 60s RSC/Jensen Concert 15 that I pulled from a Pepco bass cab.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Exactly. There was little distinction and it comes down to preference ( I was over simplifying; pedal steel players always liked 15s,and I also love my pepco/Riviera 1x15 for both guitar and quieter bass). Vs now when I doubt anyone would prefer a bass 15 for guitar, or a guitar10/12 for bass ( unless in at least a 4x array and not pushing the power handling limit at all)..... though I maintain the Peavey bandit 8" combo is an amazing secret weapon for bass recording ( overdubs not band at once ; not loud enuf).


----------



## Granny Gremlin

1974 Garnet Super Pro 400 (LB400S) + 2x15" cab | Amplificateurs et pédales | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

I've seen full BTO stacks (2 cabs) with lower asks that I thought were cray cray, but never mind the kijijiot, what's cool here is that bass cab. I never knew Garnet ever made a reflex horn! That's my jam right there, and if the price wasn't insane (like what are the chances he'd come down by half/little more?), I would have my little brother pick that up for me tomorrow. Reading the Garnet Amp book, Gar actually name drops Sunn as an amp company he respects, and since reading that I have been noticing a few nods in his designs towards them, but this one is the most overt yet. Sunn pretty much invented the reflex horn (at least for instrument use - Musicman also riffed off that design later on), and until just recently I always thought that the (bass) speaker cabs were the weakest point in the Garnet product line. Move over Tubs (sorry, you still beautiful and great, but you just so dang huge), one of these is what I am after now.










FYI, you're supposed to lay it down the long way (see the feet on the left side - wheels are bad for tone also). The reason being that the floor effectively increases the horn length and therefore bass extension.


----------



## Percy

Garnet Gnome such a sweet little amp, blues tone for days!


----------



## Wild Eye

My YBA 1A had it's first proper run out today. Sounded sweet for an hour then died at the end of a long soundcheck.

Seems to be a fuse. Possible causes - audio cable used as speaker cable; really cranking some high gain pedals into it (but volumes were at around 5... but turning further didn't seem to increase volume); the cab was actually wired to 16 ohm but I risked it; something else? Thoughts welcome. I will certainly address points (1) and (3) whatever the cause actually might have been.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> what's cool here is that bass cab. I never knew Garnet ever made a reflex horn! That's my jam right there


I`m surprise you didn't buy it !!!  Its such a great deal !!!

Anyways, the reflex 215 also comes in Showbiz white:

And for the aging rockers, the reflex also comes in a 115 

You know, the Deputy II combo has a reflex cab.

and if that's not enough Reflex, you can always put on some Duran Duran !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> I`m surprise you didn't buy it !!!  Its such a great deal !!!
> 
> Anyways, the reflex 215 also comes in Showbiz white:
> 
> And for the aging rockers, the reflex also comes in a 115
> 
> You know, the Deputy II combo has a reflex cab.
> 
> and if that's not enough Reflex, you can always put on some Duran Duran !!!


OMG the 1x15!!!! (just like my Musicman).

No, I did not know, ya silly frog!

The 'ports' on the Deputy are so small I always assumed it was basic bass reflex vs horn, but maybe.


----------



## Frenchy99

Wild Eye said:


> My YBA 1A had it's first proper run out today. Sounded sweet for an hour then died at the end of a long soundcheck.
> 
> Seems to be a fuse. Possible causes - audio cable used as speaker cable; really cranking some high gain pedals into it (but volumes were at around 5... but turning further didn't seem to increase volume); the cab was actually wired to 16 ohm but I risked it; something else? Thoughts welcome. I will certainly address points (1) and (3) whatever the cause actually might have been.


Wrong cable, wrong impedence cab. Head not verified by tech, your pushing your luck... blowing fuse, could be bad tubes also...


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> OMG the 1x15!!!! (just like my Musicman).
> 
> No, I did not know, ya silly frog!
> 
> The 'ports' on the Deputy are so small I always assumed it was basic bass reflex vs horn, but maybe.


I actually contacted him when he first put it for sale. Once I saw how much he wanted, I moved on... that' what made me decide to go for another 810


----------



## Wild Eye

Frenchy99 said:


> Wrong cable, wrong impede nice cab. Head not verified but tech, your pushing your luck... blowing fuse, could be bad tubes also...


In my defence I bought the cab and head from a proper guitar shop and they supplied the cable. The amp had been checked by a very good amp tech (their words - they wouldn't tell me who they use) and had new tubes. In addition I did a fair bit of research - including here - and plenty of people reckoned that traynors handle miss-match cabs with ease.

The prosecution case is that I suspected it was an audio cable and could have picked up a proper speaker cable from a shelf 10 ft from the cab before I left the house. Secondly I checked the cab and could see it was 16 ohm with a multimeter.

Lesson learnt - don't mess about with cables or very missmatched cabs.

The Traynor is marked for 2 x 4 ohm cabs. I think I read that if you use one cab output it should be 8 ohm. Is that right? Or does it want one or two 4 ohm cabs?

edit - most importantly. What are the chances that if I get a matching cab, use a proper speaker cable and replace the fuse it'll be OK?


----------



## jb welder

Wild Eye said:


> Seems to be a fuse. Possible causes - audio cable used as speaker cable; really cranking some high gain pedals into it (but volumes were at around 5... but turning further didn't seem to increase volume); the cab was actually wired to 16 ohm but I risked it; something else? Thoughts welcome. I will certainly address points (1) and (3) whatever the cause actually might have been.


Does the audio cable that was run to the speaker still work as a guitar cable? They can fry from speaker use or cause oscillation so it wouldn't surprise me if that is what caused your problem. Hopefully just a blown fuse.
You say it is labelled as '2 x 4 ohm cabs'? That does not seem right to me. Is that a factory label, or is there a chance the output transformer has been changed?
Stock units can be used with single 8 ohm, or 2 x 8 ohm, or single 4 ohm cab. Total load of 4 or 8 ohms. 16ohm load should also be ok if original output transformer.


----------



## Wild Eye

Thanks

(1) The audio cable was lost so I can't check!
(2) I lied, it's not a sticker. The manual I found online says "Output impedence: 8 ohms with main output in use, 4 ohms with both ouputs in use". I really need someone who can test it and tell me for sure in case it has been changed. 

I think you are saying "Ideally use one or two 8ohm cabs, but 1 x 4 ohm is fine and 1 x 16 kinda should be". Which is what the manual kinda says. What do the original output transformers look like? So I can check vs mine.


----------



## jb welder

'4 ohms with both outputs in use' means two 8 ohm cabs. A single 4 ohm cab would be ok too.
I only asked about the original output transformer because of what you said about the amp being 'marked for 2 x 4 ohm cabs', which it is not. I'm sure it must have the original OT or a proper replacement, so you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## Wild Eye

jb welder said:


> '4 ohms with both outputs in use' means two 8 ohm cabs. A single 4 ohm cab would be ok too.
> I only asked about the original output transformer because of what you said about the amp being 'marked for 2 x 4 ohm cabs', which it is not. I'm sure it must have the original OT or a proper replacement, so you don't need to worry about that.


Thanks again. My mistake. It is totally obvious now I realise... you want to be able to use your first cab if you want to run a second one. 

Is this totally wrong - do amps get wired like cabs? 

Just to be clear - the outputs are wired in parallel so the you can use a second 8 ohm cab and drop to 4 ohm which the amp doesn't mind. Is that right? 

Maybe that's why the cab is wired to 16 ohm? Prior to me using it the previous owner probably ran two 16 ohm cabs to get the desired 8 ohm load? Does that make sense or am I wrong?


----------



## jb welder

Yes, correct, and that makes sense.


----------



## MarkP

I recently picked up a cool Garnet amp, and I am wondering if any of you Garnet experts can help me identify and maybe find a schematic for this amp.
Plate on the back says "G90TR"; only the Garnet badge on the front grill cloth; no other model ID.
It has two inputs, treble, bass and mid pots, reverb and tremolo, and master volume. The back has a solo preset pot.
It is a 2 x 6L6 amp with 2 x 12AX7 and 2 x 12AU7.
The G90TR and serial #34836 seem to indicate a Revolution I.
But the only G90TR schematics I can find are 6V6 amps.

Any ideas?

















Thanks
Mark


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Pics not showing up, but "G90" included the Rebel Series which were 6L6 based and single input. If it's a head I think probably Rebel; never seen a Revolutioon head (both came as combos). I've got the book so I can have a look later for a schem.

The model name was usually silk screened on the faceplate - could have rubbed off but that's where it would be. Get that pic working and we'll see what we can see.


----------



## MarkP

Thanks Granny Gremlin.
Any help appreciated.
Mark


----------



## ga20t

MarkP said:


> I recently picked up a cool Garnet amp, and I am wondering if any of you Garnet experts can help me identify and maybe find a schematic for this amp.
> Plate on the back says "G90TR"; only the Garnet badge on the front grill cloth; no other model ID.
> It has two inputs, treble, bass and mid pots, reverb and tremolo, and master volume. The back has a solo preset pot.
> It is a 2 x 6L6 amp with 2 x 12AX7 and 2 x 12AU7.
> The G90TR and serial #34836 seem to indicate a Revolution I.
> But the only G90TR schematics I can find are 6V6 amps.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Looks like a "Jammer" series/era amp to me. Not sure re the model numbers on those though, I think they were "GS100" something or other. They (2x6L6 version) pop up every now and then locally. How does it sound?


----------



## Lincoln

Everything I see listed in Gar's book under G90TR is 30 watts with 6V6's. The G100TR is a 50 watt with 6L6's. Revolution series.

Both are showing the same voltages, which is odd. 430V on the 6L6's and 440V on the 6V6's. Even the power transformer is showing the same part number for both versions.


----------



## jb welder

Does it say somewhere on the amp that it's supposed to be 6L6 in there? Someone could have plugged them into the 6V6 amp and it would work.


----------



## MarkP

jb welder said:


> Does it say somewhere on the amp that it's supposed to be 6L6 in there? Someone could have plugged them into the 6V6 amp and it would work.


It’s printed in the chassis next to the tube sockets “6L6”


----------



## Lincoln

MarkP said:


> It’s printed in the chassis next to the tube sockets “6L6”


I'm pretty well convinced Gar never built 2 amps exactly the same. You must have a later version of the G90TR that used 6L6's. Maybe Gar realized the 6V6's wouldn't stand up to 30 watts for very long and made the change? The schematic I was looking at was dated 1974 and had no master volume.


----------



## Frenchy99

That's a Jammer! Nice...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Yeah; early Jammer. Forgot those had the name plate, which fell off this one apparently - you can see where it used to be.

The schem in the Garnet book is a GS100R (as @ga20t recalled) , so probably a later version (vs @MarkP 's) with no trem (at the start most Garnets, aside from the low end ones, had fuzz, trem and reverb, or at least fuzz and trem; later the fuzz was dropped, and then even later the trem was dropped; exceptions to all the previous also exist, especially in the post assembly line era where Gar would build to order). Shows master volume as optional, so that explains that. You can probably figure out the trem part from a Revolution preamp diagram, which were contemporary with the Jammer and also spanned the 90 vs 100 model name change for push pull. 6L6 based amps. The main diff is higher plate voltages; probably a new model of PT became cheaply available.

schem (same as what's in the book, not gonna reinvent the wheel): http://www.thetubestore.com/lib/thetubestore/schematics/Garnet/Garnet-GS100R-Jammer.pdf

And a Rev II schem (since yours is a 90, the power section on this one might be closer to what you have , especially as regards the voltages - 440 vs 470 on the plates, but it won't have the solo channel and some other preamp differences): http://www.thetubestore.com/lib/thetubestore/schematics/Garnet/Garnet-G90TR-Revolution-II.pdf

Welcome to the world of Garnet ownership, where no single schem matches your amp almost never.


----------



## MarkP

Thanks to all for the helpful information.
Mark


----------



## Wild Eye

The inside of my YBA 1A... as sent by my amp tech... he reckons it looks pretty much untouched, and 45 year old capacitors are a big part of the problem (one blew)


----------



## Frenchy99

Thats great news Wild Eye! An easy fix and kind of normal maintenance after 45 year old dried out caps . your amp will most likely sound better afterwards and be reliable for the next 39 years if you get a full cap job done.

I don't think the orange and gold caps were the stock ones... I could be wrong...


----------



## Wild Eye

Frenchy99 said:


> Thats great news Wild Eye! An easy fix and kind of normal maintenance after 45 year old dried out caps . your amp will most likely sound better afterwards and be reliable for the next 39 years if you get a full cap job done.


Thanks... bit annoyed with the shop who implied that it was fully checked... maybe I was wrong to assume that this meant more than "it works". Good that it hasn't been messed around with.

The valves are new (or fairly new). He reckoned 12 capacitors needed replacing and that in an ideal world all of them should be changed (or something like that). I told him that if things are at the end of their life then change 'em now whilst it's in pieces. He's also going to check the valves and re-bias if necessary. Is there anything else that I should be suggesting he looks at?

Funnily enough I have just picked up another amp from him that was also full of dried up caps. Suppose I should start buying well-maintained amps instead of ones that have sat around unused for years.


----------



## Frenchy99

Every old amp I buy I take into consideration of a full cap job and new valve to bring it to Rocking condition. My price offers to buy reflects that...

Same principle as for a car or a house...


----------



## Wild Eye

Frenchy99 said:


> Every old amp I buy I take into consideration of a full cap job and new valve to bring it to Rocking condition. My price offers to buy reflects that...
> 
> Same principle as for a car or a house...


Makes sense. I am pretty sure I paid a fair price even considering the work... saying that I might not have bought it if I'd known what I'll end up being all in. £275 (I see you too are in UK) and came with 4x12 matching traynor cab.


----------



## Frenchy99

Wild Eye said:


> I'll end up being all in. £275 (I see you too are in UK) and came with 4x12 matching traynor cab.


Wow !!! thats not even $500 Canadian! that is an amazing deal you got here...

I'm in Canada and not in the UK... Canada has one province were its mostly French speaking .


----------



## jb welder

There is a big brown rectangular thing there beside the green diodes. It looks like the original thyrector transient suppressor and if it is, it should be removed. They are prone to failure and the factory used to say to get rid of them.

There are a couple schools of thought as far as replacing caps strictly because of age and I don't think it's fair to fault the seller for leaving them in if the amp had no issues. New caps in new amps can fail too.
Some techs will replace them if they are xx number of years old no matter what. Some techs will replace them when functionally bad. Newer technology caps seem more prone to do collateral damage when they go bad. Older caps did not seem to cause much problem aside from extra hum.
What was the symptom of the blown cap, did it blow the fuse or cause other damage?


----------



## Wild Eye

jb welder said:


> There is a big brown rectangular thing there beside the green diodes. It looks like the original thyrector transient suppressor and if it is, it should be removed. They are prone to failure and the factory used to say to get rid of them.
> 
> There are a couple schools of thought as far as replacing caps strictly because of age and I don't think it's fair to fault the seller for leaving them in if the amp had no issues. New caps in new amps can fail too.
> Some techs will replace them if they are xx number of years old no matter what. Some techs will replace them when functionally bad. Newer technology caps seem more prone to do collateral damage when they go bad. Older caps did not seem to cause much problem aside from extra hum.
> What was the symptom of the blown cap, did it blow the fuse or cause other damage?


Para 1 - will mention that to my tech, thanks.

Para 2 - maybe I expected too much but I did buy from a proper guitar shop that said it was fully checked over by their tech - maybe I was being naive but I got the impression that it had received a bit more care and TLC than it seems it actually had. 

Para 4 - it blew the fuse, and seems to have done no other damage... though I'm not sure my guy has checked everything yet so maybe the news will get worse.

Frenchy - thanks - I went in saying I was after a bass amp, they pointed me to the corner of the shop... it seemed interesting but I didn't know much about it so I left it. Then I emailed them some questions, then a week later they emailed me and basically said "we have loads of stock coming in, make us an offer, we need it gone"... when I get an invitation like that I don't knock £10 off their asking price I go for it!!! And it is in pretty battered aesthetic condition. Bargain to me means guaranteed profit when I sell... and after spending some money on it I might hope for a profit but I wouldn't want to guarantee it. It is a lot of amp for the money. Sorry for getting confused about your home - I thought I clicked on your profile and UK came up!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wild Eye

So, all work done. And he returned the amp with a fairly big packet containing all of the old capacitors as well which I thouhgt was a nice touch. Really pleased with it! Thanks for advice above!








v


----------



## Frenchy99

Wild Eye said:


> So, all work done. And he returned the amp with a fairly big packet containing all of the old capacitors as well which I thouhgt was a nice touch. Really pleased with it! Thanks for advice above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v


Nice !!! 

Your now set for the next 30 years !!! HNG^%$


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Wild Eye said:


> So, all work done. And he returned the amp with a fairly big packet containing all of the old capacitors as well which I thouhgt was a nice touch. Really pleased with it! Thanks for advice above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v


Cool, you got one hell of a workhorse there. Re the envelope full of old parts, technically speaking (at least over here) it is the law; any replaced parts need to be given back to the owner with the fixed product (not just amps; the law was originally developed with automobile repair in mind). Most people don't bother, so good on yer tech.

LEGAL GUIDE: CONSUMER LAW: MOTOR VEHICLE REPAIR (Ontario)


----------



## ga20t

Just picked up an odd duck single-channel Rev III. Speakers (Marslands) have large aluminum dust caps. Anyone have an opinion on these? Seller said all was working but it shocked the sh*t out of me when I initially plugged it in at home. I was planning on a full service for this one anyhow.

I'm going over how I will get a face plate manufactured. I'd like to keep the look, scale, font etc. Thinking I'll try the engravers (laser). The amp has bad rusting where the controls are, but is otherwise in excellent and shiny condition—the rust doesn't go into the chassis or even wrap around to the inside... strange. There's a bit on the PT, but it was easily removed with WD and a brass brush. This is also, by far, the most neatly wired Gar amp I own.

Can't wait to hear how it sounds in a few weeks time.


----------



## Frenchy99

ga20t said:


> Just picked up an odd duck single-channel Rev III


That is weird all right !^!  First time I see a single channel version ! A bass version maybe???

Are those 6L6 or 6V6 in there ? Might have been a transition model between the II and III ??? who knows !...

Nice amp ! I have a stencil version of the Rev III under the Granada name tag.




ga20t said:


> The amp has bad rusting where the controls are, but is otherwise in excellent and shiny condition—the rust doesn't go into the chassis or even wrap around to the inside...


To many beers were on it !!!  Amps are very often bar counters !!!

Change that power cord... a danger in the happening...
Pilot light wire is wayyyyyyyy to long !!!


----------



## ga20t

Frenchy99 said:


> That is weird all right !^!  First time I see a single channel version ! A bass version maybe???
> 
> Are those 6L6 or 6V6 in there ? Might have been a transition model between the II and III ??? who knows !...
> 
> Nice amp ! I have a stencil version of the Rev III under the Granada name tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To many beers were on it !!!  Amps are very often bar counters !!!
> 
> Change that power cord... a danger in the happening...


This one's 2x 6L6, which is another thing I'll have to replace as they are non-matching at the moment. Yeah, the current power cord/fuse/lamp wiring is a dangerous hack job.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Cool find. Yeah, weird that just 1 channel - to follow up on Frenchy's hypothesis - check the model number (B or LB 90 or 100 vs G90/G100; I doubt it because the bass versions usually had no effects other than Stinger fuzz on the early stuff before this). As for the rust; many Garnets had a faceplate (plastic/vinyl over aluminum backing) on top of the chassis; this was to accommodate controls and labeling that changed over time or model variants (bass vs guitar vs PA versions all using the same chassis). Those are easy to take off and clean. If yours is a weirdo, it's likely to have one, though it does not look like it in the pics. Try cleaning off the rust first - stock is better and chances are the rust came off the jacks there, and is just sitting on top of the black paint ... though that one spot in the FX section looks rough (but at least not affecting the labeling from what I can tell). For the spots around the mount holes on the top lips, try rust converter (Crappy Tire sells it) which will turn the rust black so it'll match the rest of the chassis. Personally even if the face was damaged I'd try touching it up with rust converter and some white paint if some labeling was affected (looks like not much if any).

Neatly wired, as you say, would support my theory that it was made by Gar himself (vs any of his employees in the 'factory assembly line' that was operating by this period which was Garnet's production peak in the mid 70s) and was likely an early example of that model/variant, maybe even a prototype. I have a Sessionman Vocal like that, where the iron's date codes go back 5 years before that variant was officially released (probably using old stock parts but still, that's really old stock and likely to have turned over by then; guitar version of the amp does go back that far, and the same iron would have been used in the smaller Pro series amps).



ga20t said:


> Just picked up an odd duck single-channel Rev III. Speakers (Marshlands) have large aluminum dustups. Anyone have an opinion on these?


Ceramic (round flat) or alnico (horseshoe metal covers over the magnets; maybe a bell cover over that but for this time period doubtful)? Chances are ceramic. They can be alright from this period, but usually they leave much to be desired (and I am a Marsland fan). The one's in my friend's Rev II combo are kinda dark sounding, but not as bad quality as the lower end Marslands of the later 70s (e.g. the runnup to going out of biz) - have had 12's out of a pair of later period Traynor PA towers where the magnets just fell right off. The alu dust caps were probably intended to fight that dark character a little; some like some don't (depending on your instrument/settings /tone they can be a bit harsh in the top end sometimes). It's one of them play her and see how you like it situations. Personally I loved the stock speaker in my friend's Rev II combo when using Tele on bridge pup for riffy parts - just a perfect match. Not so good with the neck pup or buckers, but I tend to not like neck pup on a Tele anyway. I can't re=call off the top of my head if the speakers in his amp had the metal dustcaps or not.



ga20t said:


> This one's 2x 6L6, which is another thing I'll have to replace as they are non-matching at the moment. Yeah, the current power cord/fuse/lamp wiring is a dangerous hack job.


That's technically not a problem. Very common back in the day - if you buy used amps where the tubes have been changed, but before the 90s (when new production started up again in earnest), it'll be mismatched like that. See @Frenchy99 's recent Univox NAD thread - a quad of 6L6es; none the same brand. Even when new from factory, yes you'd have matching brand power tubes but they weren't "matched" like we do now. ... also I suppose it is possible to have a matched pair of different brands (even if not due to same manufacturer; different label - they had rebranders back then as well - see Rogers, we get a lot of those in Canada, I look for them cause they are often nice preamp tubes for cheaper than the actual name brands that made them... and they came in cool sleeves; in packs of 5 or 6).

They compensated for it with the biasing. Matching's main advantage is not having to go to that trouble, and that you can buy (e.g.) a matched quad for your dual power tube amp, and just throw in the second pair when the first dies without having to rebias (I mean things can drift a bit but close enough for rock n roll).


----------



## ga20t

Granny Gremlin said:


> Cool find. Yeah, weird that just 1 channel - to follow up on Frenchy's hypothesis - check the model number (B or LB 90 or 100 vs G90/G100; I doubt it because the bass versions usually had no effects other than Stinger fuzz on the early stuff before this). As for the rust; many Garnets had a faceplate (plastic/vinyl over aluminum backing) on top of the chassis; this was to accommodate controls and labeling that changed over time or model variants (bass vs guitar vs PA versions all using the same chassis). Those are easy to take off and clean. If yours is a weirdo, it's likely to have one, though it does not look like it in the pics. Try cleaning off the rust first - stock is better and chances are the rust came off the jacks there, and is just sitting on top of the black paint ... though that one spot in the FX section looks rough (but at least not affecting the labeling from what I can tell). For the spots around the mount holes on the top lips, try rust converter (Crappy Tire sells it) which will turn the rust black so it'll match the rest of the chassis. Personally even if the face was damaged I'd try touching it up with rust converter and some white paint if some labeling was affected (looks like not much if any).
> 
> Neatly wired, as you say, would support my theory that it was made by Gar himself (vs any of his employees in the 'factory assembly line' that was operating by this period which was Garnet's production peak in the mid 70s) and was likely an early example of that model/variant, maybe even a prototype. I have a Sessionman Vocal like that, where the iron's date codes go back 5 years before that variant was officially released (probably using old stock parts but still, that's really old stock and likely to have turned over by then; guitar version of the amp does go back that far, and the same iron would have been used in the smaller Pro series amps).
> 
> 
> 
> Ceramic (round flat) or alnico (horseshoe metal covers over the magnets; maybe a bell cover over that but for this time period doubtful)? Chances are ceramic. They can be alright from this period, but usually they leave much to be desired (and I am a Marsland fan). The one's in my friend's Rev II combo are kinda dark sounding, but not as bad quality as the lower end Marslands of the later 70s (e.g. the runnup to going out of biz) - have had 12's out of a pair of later period Traynor PA towers where the magnets just fell right off. The alu dust caps were probably intended to fight that dark character a little; some like some don't (depending on your instrument/settings /tone they can be a bit harsh in the top end sometimes). It's one of them play her and see how you like it situations. Personally I loved the stock speaker in my friend's Rev II combo when using Tele on bridge pup for riffy parts - just a perfect match. Not so good with the neck pup or buckers, but I tend to not like neck pup on a Tele anyway. I can't re=call off the top of my head if the speakers in his amp had the metal dustcaps or not.
> 
> 
> 
> That's technically not a problem. Very common back in the day - if you buy used amps where the tubes have been changed, but before the 90s (when new production started up again in earnest), it'll be mismatched like that. See @Frenchy99 's recent Univox NAD thread - a quad of 6L6es; none the same brand. Even when new from factory, yes you'd have matching brand power tubes but they weren't "matched" like we do now. ... also I suppose it is possible to have a matched pair of different brands (even if not due to same manufacturer; different label - they had rebranders back then as well - see Rogers, we get a lot of those in Canada, I look for them cause they are often nice preamp tubes for cheaper than the actual name brands that made them... and they came in cool sleeves; in packs of 5 or 6).
> 
> They compensated for it with the biasing. Matching's main advantage is not having to go to that trouble, and that you can buy (e.g.) a matched quad for your dual power tube amp, and just throw in the second pair when the first dies without having to rebias (I mean things can drift a bit but close enough for rock n roll).


The placard states that it is a model G100TR. I think you're right about it maybe being an early example of the model or a prototype that was eschewed in favour of the more common 2-channel version. I never really had a use for the normal channel on a trad. Fender setup, I like the simplicity of this one. That would be neat if it were Gar himself who wired this, it really is a night and day difference in layout/neatness between this and the others I have.

Unfortunately for me there is no overlay/control plate, and any attempt to get at the rust damages the fragile paint and lettering around it. But the tech I'll be taking it to (Kirkwood Audio, awesome guy) is also an amp manufacturer, so I'm going to pick his brain about the best way to get a repro that I can place right over top (reversible mod). But maybe the rust should be addressed anyhow... even though humidity is not a problem we have in this region.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

ga20t said:


> Unfortunately for me there is no overlay/control plate, and any attempt to get at the rust damages the fragile paint and lettering around it.


A wire brush will trash it yes - that's why I said use the Rust Converter - just brush (or spray) it on, leave it, and wipe it off later. Repeat as necessary. Chemically converts rust into something black that you can paint over and prevents further rust in that spot. Won't take off the paint (used it on my Sessionman's faceplate - so same paint). Quicker/cheaper/easier than a repro faceplate which could end up costing you as much as the amp, or at least the rest of the service work you're gonna put into it. I mean, if money is no object, then a new faceplate will likely look a lot nicer; just sayin.


----------



## Frenchy99

OK, the morning coffee just did its work...

This just came back to me...

My Granada is Model D100TR which the D stand for Stencil... TR ( trem & reverb) we have the same amp...

Here is the weird part... when I opened it up to change the fuse holder, noticed that my Chassis came in 3 pieces and were held by the front plate of the chassis...

Have a look at the pictures... My first channel is an added chassis and since my cab was so big they also added a filler on the other side (like I do for kitchen and bathroom cabinets ) to fill the gap...


----------



## Frenchy99

My OT is April 73 and my PT Sept 73


The Rev III combos came out in 72 ???

Ran out of chassis ???


----------



## Granny Gremlin

LOL; hilarious chassis. Whenever I think Gar took some liberties with the Garnet stuff, then I come across a stencil and see what real cost-cutting shortcuts look like. Not sure if that's better or worse then the triangle chassis (as used on a number of Stencils as well as the very earliest bare bones Rebels.

Which reminds me: The Rebel II series also had "100" model numbers, but googling online I can only find evidence of LB100 Rebel IIs so maybe G/D100 does mean Revolution III, but I have always thought it wasn't that exclusive; that the model numbers were fuzzy. ... yep; found a G100 Deputy, but the inputs on those (2 jacks per channel plus 5th jack for both) are easy to spot and I don't think there were any Deputy stencils. I know there were Rebel-based stencils, but that was before the Revolution series., which pretty much supplanted the Rebel series (on the strictly guitar side of things).


----------



## ga20t

Frenchy99 said:


> My OT is April 73 and my PT Sept 73
> 
> 
> The Rev III combos came out in 72 ???
> 
> Ran out of chassis ???


Yeah, Mr. Gillies amps have so many variations on the same theme, one would think it would be a nightmare always switching it up like that as opposed to more of a universal chassis size & style with different configurations. These changes seem to have taken place in such a short time as well.

How are you dating these particular transformers? I'm guessing '70s is assumed and the "3" after the second "D" (D=4=April?) is the year, or is there another scheme? Here are mine:


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> The Rebel II series also had "100" model numbers, but googling online I can only find evidence of LB100 Rebel IIs so maybe G/D100 does mean Revolution III,


The rebel went from model G90 to G100 when it changed from 6V6 tubes to 6L6s in the Rebel 2...



Granny Gremlin said:


> found a G100 Deputy


The Deputy has two 6L6s... Model G100
The Deputy I has two EL34s... Model G190
The Deputy II has four EL34s … Model G260


The G100 is for two 6L6 designation in my mind.
The 200 is also G190 like the Deputy I with two EL34...
The G90 all have two 6V6



Granny Gremlin said:


> and I don't think there were any Deputy stencils.


I saw one … Think I might have a picture in my files...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

ga20t said:


> Yeah, Mr. Gillies amps have so many variations on the same theme, one would think it would be a nightmare always switching it up like that as opposed to more of a universal chassis size & style with different configurations. These changes seem to have taken place in such a short time as well.
> 
> How are you dating these particular transformers? I'm guessing '70s is assumed and the "3" after the second "D" (D=4=April?) is the year, or is there another scheme? Here are mine:


Yes exactly. Based on the build features it's easy to spot 70s vs 60s Garnets (there aren't that many 60s ones around; seen a few even in ON, but not many and real easy to tell). Then the digit in the code gives you which year in that decade. Just use your head because you could have a 60s transformer in a 70s amp - e.g. if you get a year 9 on the OT in a silver logo Rebel head (produced until 76, depending on variant) that is probably 69 not 79, but the amp was made no earlier than 1970 (even though Rebels go back to 67 but before 70 they had gold/brass logo and corners).


----------



## Frenchy99

ga20t said:


> How are you dating these particular transformers? I'm guessing '70s is assumed and the "3" after the second "D" (D=4=April?)


Yep, you got it.

Your PT
DG = Marsland 
C =March
2= 1972 since Garnet did not exist in 62 and this is clearly not an 82 model...

Your OT
DG = Marsland 
J= October 
1= 1971 since Garnet did not exist in 61 and this is clearly not an 81 model...

So its a safe bet to say your amp is mid 72


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> The rebel went from model G90 to G100 when it changed from 6V6 tubes to 6L6s in the Rebel 2...
> 
> 
> 
> The Deputy has two 6L6s... Model G100
> The Deputy I has two EL34s... Model G190
> The Deputy II has four EL34s … Model G260
> 
> The G100 is for two 6L6 designation in my mind.
> The 200 is also G190 like the Deputy I with two EL34...
> The G90 all have two 6V6
> 
> 
> I saw one … Think I might have a picture in my files...


Again, I don't think it's that simple (with Garnet nothing is ever all the X had Y; there's always an exception). I have a Rebel PA with dual 6L6s from factory (originals were still in there when I got it years ago) that is a G90PAR; 1970-75 judging by features (never botherred to check the codes) and not a Rebel II (which were G100, also with 6L6s, and actually somewhat rare around here - most people opted for the Revolution II/III at that point). Never seen one with 6V6s (seen plenty; most ubiquitous model around here at least as regards head vs combo format), but that would make sense (or explain my confusion) because some (not all, IIRC) of the dual 6V6 amps are also 90 (but some where G45)... so what I am getting here is that the earliest Rebels with the triangle chassis _may_ have had 6V6s - that would also make sense given the small /tight chassis, but those were all 60s ones, and the only one of those I have seen IRL had the tubes removed so not sure what it took. Somehow I doubt it.

My understanding was that dual 6L6 amps went from 90 to 100 after a PT change allowed them to run at higher voltages and therefore increased output power (G90 was 30-35 watt class and 100 were 45-60 by Gillies reconning). And also to differentiate them from the dual 6V6 units which were now more popular, especially in the stencil line. So says (or leads me to believe, by inference) the Garnet book. 

Also not so sure about the Deputies (never seen one IRL, and never been too interested in them due to lack of reverb so not really paid close attention to those schems). The schem I saw online earlier when I was checking said "G100 Deputy II", but that's not conclusive (not original schem; relabelled); I'll have to check the Garnet book when I get home. ... also it woulda been 6CA7s vs EL34s would it not ;P I mean it was Gar's take on a British amp, but he wasn't gonna spend extra to import ELs. 

Well now I have a bit of an evening time-wasting project; correlating model names, numbers, power tube compliment/output wattage and prod dates.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> I have a Rebel PA with dual 6L6s from factory (originals were still in there when I got it years ago) that is a G90PAR; 1970-75 judging by features and not a Rebel II (which were G100, also with 6L6s)


My Rebel head is a G90 with 6V6
My Rebel PA head is a G100 with 6L6
My Rebel II combo is a G100 with 6L6

The Rev II with 6v6 was model G90 and the Rev III was upgraded to model G100 with 6L6



Granny Gremlin said:


> Also not so sure about the Deputies (never seen one so not really paid close attention to those schems). The schem I saw online earlier when I was checking said "G100 Deputy II"


From my understanding, no real Schematic exists for the Deputy...

Im just going with what I learned from others... Im just learning as I go...

I could very well be 100% incorrect


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> My Rebel head is a G90 with 6V6
> My Rebel PA head is a G100 with 6L6
> My Rebel II combo is a G100 with 6L6
> 
> The Rev II with 6v6 was model G90 and the Rev III was upgraded to model G100 with 6L6
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding, no real Schematic exists for the Deputy...
> 
> Im just going with what I learned from others... Im just learning as I go...
> 
> I could very well be 100% incorrect


My buddy has a Rev II with 6L6s. The Rev I (G45 as per your pic) had 2 6V6s (not single ended). I suspect, based on the 50 watt RMS rating in that add, the Rev III might have been 2 6CA7s - but maybe not because the Sessionman and Pro were considered 60-70 watts RMS by Gar (then again, these things evolved over time and marketing and hype and damn it all I will check later).

Someone could have downgraded your Rebel to 6V6 (or you're right... or you're half right and it's just a really old one).

Granted, my buddy's RevII could have been upgraded to 6L6s, but the add says 35 watts RMS 105peak and you're just nto getting that from a pair of 6V6s I'd think.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Dude: RevI says "G45" right in the pic you posted.


The G45 are another story all together... They are the 15 watters … Easy to spot since the OT is inside the chasis and not ontop with the PT...

I thought we were only talking about the Rev II and Rev III … ? or G90 and G100...


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Someone could have downgraded your Rebel to 6V6 (or you're right, or you';re half right and it's just a re4ally old one).


Stickers and tube chart in the head sz 6V6, its an early 1968 Rebel.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Never seen a tube chart in a Garnet; stickers yeah, but various kinds - not sure all were original (sometimes silk screened - that's def original). Any idea what year your G90 rebel with 6V6s is?

Now I am really motivated for this - started a spreadsheet already that will correlate year, model name, model number, and power tube compliment.... might also add in aesthetic features just for shits.



Frenchy99 said:


> The G45 are another story all together... They are the 15 watters … Easy to spot since the OT is inside the chasis and not on top with the PT...
> 
> I thought we were only talking about the Rev II and Rev III … ? or G90 and G100...


yeah sorry, editted that post while you were responding, but the point was that it was dual 6V6, but not a G90 (you said all dual 6V6... I'm a bastard like that; the girls in HS made me a badge to that effect even - that I am a Good Bastard).


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> that's def original). Any idea what year your G90 rebel with 6V6s is?


Early 1968 … based on the PT and OT...

And actually, its not a G90... its an L90... Don't think the G90 existed yet !  It was L90, R90 or B90 at first...


----------



## Frenchy99

And to come back to the G45...

Here are 2 of my G45 chassis...

Mini Bass combo G45B
( the mini mass has Tremolo by the way )


and Stencil Raven mini bass combo GW45B
No tremolo...


notice that no OT on the outside of the chassis.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Thanks - now the big ask: model # and power tubes for the Session Master (oh no, I did not forget about that beast). year if you have any idea (I am assuming late 80s to 90s)


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> I suspect, based on the 50 watt RMS rating in that add, the Rev III might have been 2 6CA7s - but maybe not because the Sessionman and Pro were considered 60-70 watts RMS by Gar (then again, these things evolved over time and marketing and hype and damn it all I will check later).


No, the Rev III did not come with 6CA7s , the Session Man was the next step up! 

Big difference in the power filtering between 6L6s and EL34s (6CA7) in Garnets... 4 can caps difference to be exact !  Do cap jobs on them and you'll remember !!! lol...


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Thanks - now the big ask: model # and power tubes for the Session Master (oh no, I did not forget about that beast). year if you have any idea (I am assuming late 80s to 90s)



We need to ask the Captain !


----------



## Frenchy99

Gord E. said:


> *The first owner thought he bought it new around 1980- '82.*


from another owner of the Session Master...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

OK, so it turns out we're both right - All Rebels (not Rebel IIs) were 90s with a pair of 6V6s EXCEPT the PA heads (all versions- both PA90(R) and G90PAR, like mine) which were always 2x6L6. The PA heads seem to be the only exception to the 90=6V6 rule. 

Almost everything else is straight forward except for a transition period in the 70s (I'd guess Gold/Silver logo switch period) where some models (2x6V6 ) would switch from G45 to G90 for no good reason at all.

I guess it might be a tad confusing that Pro was 190 (2x6CA7), Sessionman was 250 (also 2x6CA7) and BTO was 260 (4x6CA7), but at least they're all different numbers,vs overlap and/or switching.


----------



## ga20t

Frenchy99 said:


> My Rebel head is a G90 with 6V6
> My Rebel PA head is a G100 with 6L6
> My Rebel II combo is a G100 with 6L6
> 
> The Rev II with 6v6 was model G90 and the Rev III was upgraded to model G100 with 6L6
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding, no real Schematic exists for the Deputy...
> 
> Im just going with what I learned from others... Im just learning as I go...
> 
> I could very well be 100% incorrect



And here is a pic of the very G100TR iteration I picked up: 1 channel, 6 "mushroom" knobs, large diameter aluminum dust caps, same enclosure. Hadn't seen that ad before.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> OK, so it turns out we're both right - All Rebels (not Rebel IIs) were 90s with a pair of 6V6s EXCEPT the PA heads (all versions- both PA90(R) and G90PAR, like mine) which were always 2x6L6. The PA heads seem to be the only exception to the 90=6V6 rule.


There had to be some sense somewhere... Glad we were both right !!! I started noticing the tubes and transformer connection with the model numbers... always the same ones... 

I was also happy to figure out the difference in the Deputy and Deputy I... the Deputy II was obvious...



Granny Gremlin said:


> I guess it might be a tad confusing that Pro was 190 (2x6CA7), Sessionman was 250 (also 2x6CA7) and BTO was 260 (4x6CA7), but at least they're all different numbers,vs overlap and/or switching.


The Session man should have had 190 as a model number to be consistent with the rest...well maybe not... model were almost always 3 times the output wattage... the Session man was 75 watts by Gars standards...


----------



## Frenchy99

ga20t said:


> And here is a pic of the very G100TR iteration I picked up: 1 channel, 6 "mushroom" knobs, large diameter aluminum dust caps, same enclosure. Hadn't seen that ad before.


Yep... Seems we just learned something new here...

The Revolution line came out in 72 , but it came out as single channel input combos ! 

The dual inputs were added afterwards...

After taking a look at my files , found pics of this early 73 Rev III :


The same 3 part chassis as my Granada Rev III... 

Gar was just using up the original chassis with 1 channel input at this point...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> There had to be some sense somewhere... Glad we were both right !!! I started noticing the tubes and transformer connection with the model numbers... always the same ones...


Yes, the power transformer especially is what makes the difference (determines the possible output power by being the part that determines the max B+ voltage; the OT just has to handle that power). That would be the only diff between a G45 and G90 - the iron.



Frenchy99 said:


> The Session man should have had 190 as a model number to be consistent with the rest...well maybe not... model were almost always 3 times the output wattage... the Session man was 75 watts by Gars standards...


He wanted to have a different number for Pro vs SM obviously, and since the Sm was much newer I surpect it had bigger iron and would not be the same power as an earlier pro, so much as a later (contemporary) Pro 200. And 75 was the marketting hype - the Garnet book calls it 65; every other dual 6CA7/EL34 amp ever claims no more then 50. I was always told that the number was based on peak wattage (vs RMS) but it could be considered the same thing - peak being a function of RMS.

Another interesting thing is that some models, like the Minibass, started as 45 but switched to 90s. Yours is a 45 but at least one schem in the book says 90. Also saw that with the RevI, but can't remember where I saw it called a 90 now, so will ignore that on my spreadsheet.

Anyway, I have some gaps to fill:

Sessionmaster I think I got info at work
Were the PMI and II line out only or where they powered?
Was there a Deputy III - model # and power tubes?


----------



## Frenchy99

Dept II is model G260 with 4 X El34s


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Yeah, got that - was there a DIII tho? Thought you referenced that earlier but easy typo to add another "I" (as I demonstrated above by dropping the thrid one myself - corrected that and found Jammer/Enforcer/Swinger/Mach5 info so removed that from the list).


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, got that - was there a DIII tho?


Not that Im aware of for the Deputy...

Plus we need to clarify the Session Master... Captcrunch wrote his has two 6L6 in it and Gord E. wrote that his Session Master came with four power tubes ?!?! 

Which is it ? and what power tubes are suppose to be in it ???


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Another interesting thing is that some models, like the Minibass, started as 45 but switched to 90s. Yours is a 45 but at least one schem in the book says 90.


I think some of these models were upgraded in power when Gar changed these to front panel cabs ! My Minibass is the first version, later ones might be 30Watts... I think I read that from owners of the newer front panel model.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

smoking gun re the Mini-bass on the garnetamps.com registry:

Model | M # | S/N | format
Mini Bass | G45T |16740 | Combo 1-12"
Mini Bass | G90T | 18861 | Combo 1-12"

@Frenchy - Any idea what S/N and years yours is?



Frenchy99 said:


> I think some of these models were upgraded in power when Gar changed these to front panel cabs ! My Minibass is the first version, later ones might be 30Watts... I think I read that from owners of the newer front panel model.


That would be much later than I was thinking - 1977. I figured it would have been somewhere around the Rebel - Rebel II transition (73ish)... oh nevermind - The Mini-Bass only came out in 75, so that's probably right.

I have detailed pics of a Sessionmaster at work so will get to the bottom of that, though I suspect that was the catch-all for higher powered amps after the peak period; a series not a model (see The Pro's various incarnations)


----------



## Frenchy99

Raven Mini Bass / GW45B / 15401/ 1973
Garnet Mini Bass / G45T / 15028/ 1973

All the first versions of the Mini bass have silver piping, the 1975 release date is wrong on these...

I also have a home made schematic for the MINI Bass G90T and shows a 8 ohm and 4 ohm tap. Mine does not have that option...

Yep... different PT and OT on the G90T...

2 versions exist of the Mini Bass and I suspect other ones also... Jammer!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> Raven Mini Bass / GW45B / 15401/ 1973
> Garnet Mini Bass / G45T / 15028/ 1973
> 
> All the first versions of the Mini bass have silver piping, the 1975 release date is wrong on these...
> 
> ...
> 
> 2 versions exist of the Mini Bass and I suspect other ones also... Jammer!


So maybe the 75 release date is for the 90 version of the minibass (vs switching when the panel orientation changed in 77)?

Was the Jammer initially 6V6? I was a bit confused earlier re the Rev / RevI - saw some reference to it being a 90 vs 45 later but can't find that now, so took it out as apocryphal.

Almost done FYI.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Created a new thread just for the graphs and tables I have made so as to not clutter up this thread and so that they are easier to find than page 57 of this thread:

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/the-garnet-reference-thread.222410/


----------



## Hamstrung

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah; early Jammer. Forgot those had the name plate, which fell off this one apparently - you can see where it used to be.
> 
> The schem in the Garnet book is a GS100R (as @ga20t recalled) , so probably a later version (vs @MarkP 's) with no trem (at the start most Garnets, aside from the low end ones, had fuzz, trem and reverb, or at least fuzz and trem; later the fuzz was dropped, and then even later the trem was dropped; exceptions to all the previous also exist, especially in the post assembly line era where Gar would build to order). Shows master volume as optional, so that explains that. You can probably figure out the trem part from a Revolution preamp diagram, which were contemporary with the Jammer and also spanned the 90 vs 100 model name change for push pull. 6L6 based amps. The main diff is higher plate voltages; probably a new model of PT became cheaply available.
> 
> schem (same as what's in the book, not gonna reinvent the wheel): http://www.thetubestore.com/lib/thetubestore/schematics/Garnet/Garnet-GS100R-Jammer.pdf
> 
> And a Rev II schem (since yours is a 90, the power section on this one might be closer to what you have , especially as regards the voltages - 440 vs 470 on the plates, but it won't have the solo channel and some other preamp differences): http://www.thetubestore.com/lib/thetubestore/schematics/Garnet/Garnet-G90TR-Revolution-II.pdf
> 
> Welcome to the world of Garnet ownership, where no single schem matches your amp almost never.



Came across one of these locally. $250 being asked. It may need a bit of work. I'm not sure what the value of such an amp is but if anyone is interested I can direct them to it. I have no affiliation.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Hamstrung said:


> Came across one of these locally. $250 being asked. It may need a bit of work. I'm not sure what the value of such an amp is but if anyone is interested I can direct them to it. I have no affiliation.


Good deal! I can't get down there this week and then I'm off for vacation with the fam or I'd be all over that.


----------



## oneflatnote

Hi guys! Picked up a Banshee with aluminum chassis and “sample 1” for serial number maybe a prototype?

Will post a couple pics when I clean it up


----------



## oneflatnote

oneflatnote said:


> Hi guys! Picked up a Banshee with aluminum chassis and “sample 1” for serial number maybe a prototype?
> 
> Will post a couple pics when I clean it up


Pics. Not sure if the paint over the banshee on the face is factory??? The script for Banshee looks nowhere like any other on line...maybe Gar changed the font


----------



## Percy

I know Traynor has some cool amps butt wow does this ever sound good


----------



## bzrkrage

Wrong thread


----------



## Frenchy99

oneflatnote said:


> Pics. Not sure if the paint over the banshee on the face is factory??? The script for Banshee looks nowhere like any other on line...maybe Gar changed the font


Wicked !!! 

What a great score ! Sample 1 of the Banshee amp... would love to have that !


----------



## oneflatnote

Frenchy99 said:


> Wicked !!!
> 
> What a great score ! Sample 1 of the Banshee amp... would love to have that !


What sweetened the deal was the new testing Mullard 12AX7 and RCA blackglass 6V6. This amp has a nice thick tone and sounds amazing!


----------



## mrmatt1972

In conjunction with my NAD thread here is my latest contribution to this thread. Garnet/Hohner Mach 5. A lil rock with tremolo and 212 cab. Woot.

























Tag says M90T.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

oneflatnote said:


> Pics. Not sure if the paint over the banshee on the face is factory??? The script for Banshee looks nowhere like any other on line...maybe Gar changed the font


I missed this when you posted (on vacay) but now that I see it you got a neat one there. Between the s/n, the brass hardware, and lack of rounded over corners, this would be a pre-production (70) Banshee, but having the Garnet sticker on the back makes this post 67, so 68 or 69. Looks like the earlier letraset labelling (which does not make me think 67 - Gar probably had some left over and for a pre-prod model used it due to lack of prfabbed silkscreen chassis, just like the first Sessionman Vocals were Sessionman Guitar chassis with a faceplate overlay).


----------



## oneflatnote

Granny Gremlin said:


> I missed this when you posted (on vacay) but now that I see it you got a neat one there. Between the s/n, the brass hardware, and lack of rounded over corners, this would be a pre-production (70) Banshee, but having the Garnet sticker on the back makes this post 67, so 68 or 69. Looks like the earlier letraset labelling (which does not make me think 67 - Gar probably had some left over and for a pre-prod model used it due to lack of prfabbed silkscreen chassis, just like the first Sessionman Vocals were Sessionman Guitar chassis with a faceplate overlay).


I’m very happy with this find. One of a kind gem and sounds wonderful


----------



## Hell Hound

Hey everyone,

I have a Garnet Super Pro 200. I was running it through my 68 Fender Custom Deluxe 1x12 and it sounded decent enough but the treble "sting" was pronounced - had to keep the treble down and was unable to use the bright rocker switch, etc. I have a 2x12 cab that needs to be filled for this amp and was wondering if there are any suggestions for speakers that can handle the great low end (rocker switch to boost) as well as the Garnet "sting" distortion smoothly? 

I've tried a pair of WGS Reaper HP's and the low end was great but they couldn't handle to Treble "sting" - too thin and piercing.

Thanks.


----------



## Lincoln

Hell Hound said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a Garnet Super Pro 200. I was running it through my 68 Fender Custom Deluxe 1x12 and it sounded decent enough but the treble "sting" was pronounced - had to keep the treble down and was unable to use the bright rocker switch, etc. I have a 2x12 cab that needs to be filled for this amp and was wondering if there are any suggestions for speakers that can handle the great low end (rocker switch to boost) as well as the Garnet "sting" distortion smoothly?
> 
> I've tried a pair of WGS Reaper HP's and the low end was great but they couldn't handle to Treble "sting" - too thin and piercing.
> 
> Thanks.


My Garnet Pro 200 always sounded best (to me) through a 2 x 15 cab. I suggest giving one a try if you can. That's what I ended up with.


----------



## Buzz

Time to post my Garnet Sessionman! Its the early fuzz version G250FTR .


----------



## KapnKrunch

Super cool to see the Fuzz, Buzz.


----------



## ga20t

Re the old Traynors with reverb & tremolo effects: did Traynor ever make footswtiches for these amps, either sold with the amp or as an accessory? I've got a '72 YGM-3 I'm restoring (separate 1/4" socket for trem & reverb) but Google isn't producing much in the way of results. Anybody have one? A picture of one?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

ga20t said:


> Re the old Traynors with reverb & tremolo effects: did Traynor ever make footswtiches for these amps, either sold with the amp or as an accessory? I've got a '72 YGM-3 I'm restoring (separate 1/4" socket for trem & reverb) but Google isn't producing much in the way of results. Anybody have one? A picture of one?


Never seen one - I suspect (like Garnet in the early days) they used generic unbranded ones. You can get a modern one with a Traynor logo, but any footswitch will do as long as it's dual 1/4" (most modern ones are either single TRS vs dual TS, or dual RCA which are easy to swap out for 1/4" TS).

@Buzz missed it earlier - nice Sessionman. I just acquired one of those FTRs myself, but the head version. Fuzz is buggered on it and I haven't gotten around to looking at it yet.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Granny Gremlin said:


> Never seen one - I suspect (like Garnet in the early days) they used generic unbranded ones.)


I've owned every rare Traynor out there and I've never seen a 'Traynor' footswitch either. Pretty sure they were generic as you suspected.

TG


----------



## Buzz

Sessionman fuzz is buggered eh... ah maybe its supposed to sound like that .Have you tried swapping the fuzz tube? I have to crank my amp to make the fuzz sound any good. With this amp being really loud I havent had alot of chances to crank it.


----------



## zontar

Posted by the National Music Centre


----------



## danielSunn0)))

If anyone is thinking of selling a Garnet BTO please feel free to message me. Dream amp that continues to allude me.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Buzz said:


> Sessionman fuzz is buggered eh... ah maybe its supposed to sound like that .Have you tried swapping the fuzz tube? I have to crank my amp to make the fuzz sound any good. With this amp being really loud I havent had alot of chances to crank it.


Same with the SessionMaster "Overdrive" section. Even with Gain, Master, and Contour controls it is overbearing. Too loud even for a outdoor street dance a few years ago. My best clean amp though, by far.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The fuzz on my Sessionman is definately buggerred. When i first got it is was sputtery and cutoffy, and i thought thats just the way it was because i have not heard good things, but last time i tried it it didn’t work at all. Tried a tube swap but thats not it. When i clear out a few other projects ill be taking a look at it. Might take the chance to convert it to the Stinger circuit (v1), but i wanna try to get it working as is first to see if its any good.


----------



## Tone Chaser

My Session Man is a 1978 model. When it comes to overdrive, it can range from barely existing, to that’s pretty tasty, at lower volumes. I don’t think it is the amp, but more so the choice of guitar, pickups, and overall settings. I seem to forget what it takes to be consistent. I would prefer tasty drive all the time, but I have other amps that get there easier when I am looking for drive, and in reality, I spend most of my time clean with this amp. I am sure it is in there, and know from experience that it is much easier to achieve at higher volumes. I still haven’t tried boost pedals with it yet. Too much gear is distracting for me.

When I do use the amp, I spend more time deciding which side of the amp, and which inputs got me that tone.


----------



## bzrkrage

Latest addition to my family.


----------



## Bill K

Hi guys - I'm in the US and I just bought a 1978 traynor yba-1 from Regina Canada.

The questions I have - does this look modded, any idea what they did, and does that signature look familiar?



This is the sound I'm looking for, and I'm planning my attack on how to get it.


----------



## KapnKrunch

@Bill K can't see the pics without getting involved with the whole dropbox thing.

There are some knowledgeable guys here (not me). Be prepared to email pics privately or buy a CDN$15 (US$11.35) membership to post pics right in the thread.

Standby, one of our experts should be with you soon.


----------



## ga20t

Linked straight from the drop box:


----------



## Bill K

Thanks guys for the help. If I could get that tone I would be oh so happy.

The problem is is that I'm in Hawaii and the amp is in LA to get serviced before it is shipped to me so I haven't heard it.

I have to figure out how to do this from a distance - there are more knowledgeable amp techs in LA then where I am.

. . . I'm getting the feeling that I'm going to need to learn how to tweak my own amp before I'm done . . .


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

I have a Traynor 4x10 cab from the early 70s that I got for free once upon a time because it was so heavy and awkward. It's one of the best sounding cabs I've ever played through. But it mostly stays at home because ... it's so heavy and awkward.


----------



## Tone Chaser

It has been a while since the Garnet Session Man has been within reach to play.
I dug it out and spent the morning with it. I put the stock 6CA7 power tubes back in. I tried EL34L JJ’s in it for a while. There is a Reignmaker and a Maverick in the combo cab. I am starting to prefer the Maverick dialed up higher than the Reignmaker

Usually there is a Stratocaster in my hands, but for some reason, the right guitar for this amp was in my hands. I forgot how well a Les Paul pairs with this amp. The cleans with a Strat or Tele are always good, but good crunch and pleasing to my ears lead tone seems somewhat off. I struggle to dial that just right, when using single coils.

The Les Paul on neck pickup clean at 5 or so on the guitar volume knob, then switch to bridge and the crunch begins to bloom at 5, and blossoms as it is rolled to 10. This works on both channels nicely. Effortless to dial in.

Later in the afternoon, I used the speakers in the combo with the Dr. Z Monza. That proved to show a very promising side of the Monza, that I experienced for the first time, running two twelves and a more pleasing form of attenuation.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Sounds like fun day @Tone Chaser


----------



## Lincoln

how about a picture of three original Garnet 7025 tubes? They say, "made in Britain" maybe Mullard?


----------



## ga20t

Lincoln said:


> how about a picture of three original Garnet 7025 tubes? They say, "made in Britain" maybe Mullard?
> 
> View attachment 243178


They are indeed. I need more of those.


----------



## dropthebeat

Love this thread.

Picked up a YBA-3 this morning and grabbed a picture at my practice space tonight. (Sorry about the "M". It's there for balance and also because I was definitely enjoying a stereo thing with it & the new YBA.)










Missing from this picture: a TS-50b and a TS-25, a '66 YVM-1 and a Session Man combo. (And, uh, 13 other amps at last count.)


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Tone Chaser said:


> It has been a while since the Garnet Session Man has been within reach to play.
> I dug it out and spent the morning with it. I put the stock 6CA7 power tubes back in. I tried EL34L JJ’s in it for a while. There is a Reignmaker and a Maverick in the combo cab. I am starting to prefer the Maverick dialed up higher than the Reignmaker
> 
> Usually there is a Stratocaster in my hands, but for some reason, the right guitar for this amp was in my hands. I forgot how well a Les Paul pairs with this amp. The cleans with a Strat or Tele are always good, but good crunch and pleasing to my ears lead tone seems somewhat off. I struggle to dial that just right, when using single coils.
> 
> The Les Paul on neck pickup clean at 5 or so on the guitar volume knob, then switch to bridge and the crunch begins to bloom at 5, and blossoms as it is rolled to 10. This works on both channels nicely. Effortless to dial in.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, I used the speakers in the combo with the Dr. Z Monza. That proved to show a very promising side of the Monza, that I experienced for the first time, running two twelves and a more pleasing form of attenuation.


Only 6CA7s in these things, man. No other power tube.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Granny Gremlin said:


> Only 6CA7s in these things, man. No other power tube.


I had a new matching set of EL34L tubes and thought it was worth the learning experience. I do prefer the original tubes, but wonder what eventually will be a proper replacement in the future. That amp is a part of Canadian history that was under appreciated, and it is one to keep. I was a die hard Fender amp guy in the 70’s and 80’s.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Tone Chaser said:


> I had a new matching set of EL34L tubes and thought it was worth the learning experience. I do prefer the original tubes, but wonder what eventually will be a proper replacement in the future. That amp is a part of Canadian history that was under appreciated, and it is one to keep. I was a die hard Fender amp guy in the 70’s and 80’s.


JJ makes a 6CA7 that is supposed to be good (reviews say better than the EH, which is the only other modern one) - I just stuck a pair of those in a Sessionman. They seem to be good but haven't played with it that much.

I am on the lookout for a pair of NOS Sylvannia 6CA7s for my other Sessionman (currently it has Japanese ones in, which were stock on later Garnets, or if you ever took your amp back to Gar in that later period, which is what must be the case with mine) - there's plenty on ebay. Most of them are lableled "EL34/6Ca7" which is annoying, but according to some other folks here as long as they also say 'Made in USA' they're 6CA7s. You can also tell due to the fatter bottle (EL34s glass never gets wider than the base; 6CA7s, bulge out above the base aka 'fat bottle').

These Sylvannia 6CA7/EL34s are actually rebranded imported (possibly Mullard) EL34s:










And these are proper 6CA7s:


----------



## KapnKrunch

Granny Gremlin said:


> JJ makes a 6CA7 that is supposed to be good


I have a Stereo Sixty PA head (Stephenson serial #001) which came with a quad of JJ 6CA7's. Two of them failed in the first year. Still probably the "best" ones out there. Now I just run EL34's. So much easier to get.

(As far as NOS goes, let's not forget that these are the very tubes that prompted the fuck-this-let's-go-solid-state movement fifty years ago. So how reliable is any tube?) 

Good luck in your quest, GG. Sorry I can't help with any technical info, just my two cents.


----------



## Hell Hound

I tried JJ el-34 II on my *Super Pro 200* and they didn't sound better then the Westinghhouse 6ca7's in there now. Preferred series el-34's can't handle the plate voltage of it either.
I was in contact with someone who used JJKT77's and said they sounded good so I want to give them a try.


----------



## Tone Chaser

@Granny Gremlin, I am pretty sure that I still have all the original tubes in my amp. The 6CA7 tubes in mine are Japanese, and not bottled. I believe my amp is a 1978. Visually, caps and electronics look good, and original. I was going to take it into my amp tech last summer, for a once over bill of health. This particular amp has spent more time sitting in a closet. Other things happened and pushed that idea to the back burner.

I have pushed it dimed, all out twice for about 10 to 15 minutes, and blown the fuse both times. I also had an 8 ohm 212 speaker cab plugged into extension There has never been an issue at any other settings. Hence my concern for a checkup and new tubes for backup, just in case.

This particular amp is touchy about the ohm setting and adding an extension speaker. The bad reaction shows up quickly. You wouldn’t think it would be as sensitive with BTO size iron in this amp. There are two 8 ohm speakers in the combo cab, and it is wired to 4 ohms. That is how I got it, and assume that is the correct setting. Adding the 8 ohm 212 cab to extension, pushed blew the fuse.

I also would like to convert the cheapskate TV antenna leads for the speaker ohm to a switch, with perhaps more ohm options.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Hell Hound said:


> I tried JJ el-34 II on my *Super Pro 200* and they didn't sound better then the Westinghhouse 6ca7's in there now. Preferred series el-34's can't handle the plate voltage of it either.
> I was in contact with someone who used JJKT77's and said they sounded good so I want to give them a try.


I've seen those stable in a Sessionman before, but not heard them. KT77s are mid point tone-wise between the compression and mid-focus of the EL34 and the more balanced response at the extremes (6L6ish) of the 6CA7, so I didn't even bother trying them.



Tone Chaser said:


> @Granny Gremlin, I am pretty sure that I still have all the original tubes in my amp. The 6CA7 tubes in mine are Japanese, and not bottled. I believe my amp is a 1978. Visually, caps and electronics look good, and original. I was going to take it into my amp tech last summer, for a once over bill of health. This particular amp has spent more time sitting in a closet. Other things happened and pushed that idea to the back burner.
> 
> I have pushed it dimed, all out twice for about 10 to 15 minutes, and blown the fuse both times. I also had an 8 ohm 212 speaker cab plugged into extension There has never been an issue at any other settings. Hence my concern for a checkup and new tubes for backup, just in case.
> 
> This particular amp is touchy about the ohm setting and adding an extension speaker. The bad reaction shows up quickly. You wouldn’t think it would be as sensitive with BTO size iron in this amp. There are two 8 ohm speakers in the combo cab, and it is wired to 4 ohms. That is how I got it, and assume that is the correct setting. Adding the 8 ohm 212 cab to extension, pushed blew the fuse.
> 
> I also would like to convert the cheapskate TV antenna leads for the speaker ohm to a switch, with perhaps more ohm options.


All the tubes we're talking about have bottles, so not sure what you mean there. I'm actually not sure what the Japanese ones are - will take a closer look at the ones I have and see next time I'm at the studio. I suppose they could be EL34s and what you meant is that they don't bulge out like 6CA7s do. I haven't played that amp much yet and I suspect it needs some work.

Yes the output Z selector wire is pathetic. The Sessionman Vocal came later and since there were so many extra holes on the rear panel, Gar opted instead to provide 2 jacks each for 4 and 8 ohm, no wire to manually move.


----------



## jb welder

Granny Gremlin said:


> Only 6CA7s in these things, man. No other power tube.


I wouldn't count on any modern production 6CA7 or KT77 to be different from EL34's unless someone did an autopsy to prove it.
I may be wrong in this case, but current mfgr's play pretty fast and loose with the datasheets and putting western 'equivalent' names on soviet era russian designs. Sometimes they will alter the pin-out of an existing tube and call it another name, like re-pinned 6L6's being sold as 7027's.
Not saying this is the case, but it would be very easy to put modern production EL34 guts into a larger bottle.
Big bottle 6CA7's that are old production I won't argue with. But I think if you want to specify big bottle 6CA7's, I'm not sure new production will get you there.


----------



## Tone Chaser

This is a picture of the Japanese 6CA7 that came in my Garnet.
It is GE Electronic (ri grade), made in Japan.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

That is an EL34. Bloody annoying that they label that 6CA7 in big letters followed by EL34 in smaller letters, but I guess outside of audio amps, nobody in NA would know what an EL34 is , so all the EL34s destined for our market would be likely labelled that way.


----------



## Lincoln

I finally got around to replacing the filter caps in my old Garnet Pro 200. I never was able to find replacement 80/80 uf cap cans, so I ended up going to a board. I left the old cans in place, put the board on stand-offs right over the old cans so all the wires would reach and remain in pretty much original placement. From the tube side, everything looks original. And here's the layout in case anyone needs to do one of these in the future.


----------



## Frenchy99

Lincoln said:


> I finally got around to replacing the filter caps in my old Garnet Pro 200


Fantastic work !!!


----------



## Lincoln

remounted in the case









and front panel in place


----------



## Frenchy99

Nice diagram ! 

From the exterior, looks untouch. 

Were did you screw the stand offs? did you make holes for them ?


----------



## Lincoln

Frenchy99 said:


> Nice diagram !
> 
> From the exterior, looks untouch.
> 
> Were did you screw the stand offs? did you make holes for them ?


I did drill 3 holes for the stand-offs. GF^%@


----------



## Frenchy99

Lincoln said:


> I did drill 3 holes for the stand-offs. GF^%@


LOL. .. no worries. .. I also drilled to install a clamp for the multi cap. I was just wondering if you had found a magical way to install your board! ... 

Really nice job though. Nice to see a different option for these.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lincoln said:


> I did drill 3 holes for the stand-offs. GF^%@


Blonde moment.....what are standoffs?
Edit: and as soon as I wrote this, I thought of the pole bits that hold the board above the chassis. Right?


----------



## Lincoln

bzrkrage said:


> Blonde moment.....what are standoffs?
> Edit: and as soon as I wrote this, I thought of the pole bits that hold the board above the chassis. Right?


That is correct!


----------



## S Vincent

Hello All,
Just found this board and thread because I have just bought an old Sears amp that is a Garnet.
I looks to be a Garent G45TR amp but is uses 2 6l6 tubes and has 2 12au7 and 1 12ax7 tubes.
It looks to be a classic stencil amp that was made for Sears and has never been changed still has 2 prong power cord.
Has anyone seen a stencil amp with 6l6’s before?
Also has anyone changed the mini reverb tank in a stencil to a proper tank?
Thank you


----------



## KapnKrunch

@S Vincent if you get a gold membership($15) you can post pics easily. The members will be interested in this one for sure.


----------



## S Vincent

So let’s see if I can make this happen!


----------



## S Vincent

Number 2


----------



## S Vincent

Number 3


----------



## ga20t

That's certainly different than my G45TR (and the schematic). 2x 6L6 (like the G90TR & G100tR), but drops a 12ax7. And then there's the mini reverberation unit (and no reverb transformer). How does it sound?


----------



## Lincoln

S Vincent said:


> Hello All,
> Just found this board and thread because I have just bought an old Sears amp that is a Garnet.
> I looks to be a Garent G45TR amp but is uses 2 6l6 tubes and has 2 12au7 and 1 12ax7 tubes.
> It looks to be a classic stencil amp that was made for Sears and has never been changed still has 2 prong power cord.
> Has anyone seen a stencil amp with 6l6’s before?
> Also has anyone changed the mini reverb tank in a stencil to a proper tank?
> Thank you


Your model number looks like D45R. That model doesn't show up in the Garnet info I have of course. Normally the "45" series amps are only 15 watts and 2 x 6V6's. Your tubes are more like a G100R which is 50 watts! What sort of speaker/speakers are in the amp? It's a combo, right? How does the reverb sound with that mini-tank?


----------



## Frenchy99

S Vincent said:


> Just found this board and thread because I have just bought an old Sears amp that is a Garnet.
> I looks to be a Garent G45TR amp but is uses 2 6l6 tubes and has 2 12au7 and 1 12ax7 tubes.
> It looks to be a classic stencil amp that was made for Sears and has never been changed still has 2 prong power cord.
> Has anyone seen a stencil amp with 6l6’s before?


Congrats !

Nice amp... I think the tag was a mistake. It should be D100R

The reason I say this is that you have the Marsland power transformer for 6L6 tubes in your amp. The output transformer is not a Marsland so I could not compare with the stock one but look about the right size. So your amp should be 30-40 watts...

Enjoy!


----------



## S Vincent

I am with you that the tag is not stock, the previous owner as put a garnet emblem on the front as well. 
Great to know about the output transformer being replaced.
The reverb is very interesting, it goes from almost nothing to almost feedback all before half way up on the dial.
I would like a real reverb tank in it but it looks like half of a 12au7 is a driver on it.


----------



## S Vincent




----------



## S Vincent

The speakers that came in it are Pacer by Marsland. Attached a photo below.
They sound ok but not great. I have a Weber blue dog ceramic and greenback that I just put in it and it is now very loud!


----------



## S Vincent

So I changed the 2 12au7 to 12ax7 and it is even louder and the reverb goes from nothing to feedback at about a 1/4 turn. Haven’t noticed that big a difference with the tremolo.
Has anybody replaced the reverb in an amp that uses the 1/2 tube driver stage?


----------



## Frenchy99

S Vincent said:


> So I changed the 2 12au7 to 12ax7 and it is even louder and the reverb goes from nothing to feedback at about a 1/4 turn. Haven’t noticed that big a difference with the tremolo.
> Has anybody replaced the reverb in an amp that uses the 1/2 tube driver stage?


I have a small Garnet PA that has a mini tank similar to yours, takes 2 6L6 . I have not changed the tank on it since its a head and not a combo like yours. 

If I was you, I would experiment with a full tank if you have some available to you ( from other amps or spares) The speakers would be my priority on your amp though... small speakers for the wattage of the amp.


----------



## S Vincent

I have changed the speakers out and they do add to the amp.
Unfortunately I don’t have an extra one around. I am going to look on the used areas and see if I can find one cheap. Any suggestions about the input and output impeadence for the reverb?


----------



## S Vincent

Frenchy99 said:


> I have a small Garnet PA that has a mini tank similar to yours, takes 2 6L6 . I have not changed the tank on it since its a head and not a combo like yours.
> 
> If I was you, I would experiment with a full tank if you have some available to you ( from other amps or spares) The speakers would be my priority on your amp though... small speakers for the wattage of the amp.


Question for you does ur reverb leads connect from the input jack on the front panel?


----------



## Frenchy99

S Vincent said:


> Question for you does ur reverb leads connect from the input jack on the front panel?


 no !


reverb circuit and the other to the reverb control knob.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

You know what's pretty good? Selling an amp for a decent price.

You know what's great? The guy being super happy with it and impressed with the packing job.

You know what's the best? The guy letting you know it's the one, and that he is now a lifetime Garnet fan:

"Hello, and thanks, I am very happy with the amp ! Yes this, and the herzog were truly meant to be together, finally there's "that sound". I hope you will get your herzog built real soon, I think you will be glad you did. Only one question comes to mind, I am not sure if I understand the power on and standby switches for some reason, in relation to the light on the front of the amp. (?) And thank you so much for the packing job you did, I know that had to be a project unto itself and whatever work you had to do to the amp looks very neat. I am very impressed and happy. Thank you again, and if you ever have something else Garnet for sale, you are welcome to contact me as I am sure I am now sold on Garnet for sure. Sincerely, [redacted]."

.... and also kinda cool to know that The Herzog into a Sessionman Vocal is a great combo. Folks have complained to me that the Herzog is always too hot going into another amp, and since the SM PA is so neutrally voiced and low gain in the preamp section I guessed it would be perfect for amplifying the Herzog's tone.


----------



## jb welder

S Vincent said:


> Any suggestions about the input and output impeadence for the reverb?


Measure resistance at in and out jacks of the tank (with tank disconnected). There is a chart available that shows the approx. resistance readings for the various tank impedances. (under heading "Input and Output Impedances" here: Spring Reverb Tanks Explained and Compared | Amplified Parts)


----------



## S Vincent

Frenchy99 said:


> no !
> 
> 
> reverb circuit and the other to the reverb control knob.


I was wondering what your reverb sounds like with the mini tank?I know mine is not set up properly and if it was would it sound more like a proper reverb?


----------



## bluehugh2

I’m just about to post a 66 Bassmaster in the for sale forum... sounds glorious!


----------



## Frenchy99

I saw these for sale locally for dirt cheap and thought, what the hell ! One is empty and the second loaded. I got these for less then the price of the Garnet logos... was wondering if they might make great 1X15 cabs ??? they are ported, size 20X22X12... still, just for the hardware , logo and silver piping (that I can use to restore others and none to be found on the market) any body used these FH48 in the past ?


----------



## KapnKrunch

Frenchy99 said:


> I saw these for sale locally for dirt cheap and thought, what the hell ! One is empty and the second loaded. I got these for less then the price of the Garnet logos... was wondering if they might make great 1X15 cabs ??? they are ported, size 20X22X12... still, just for the hardware , logo and silver piping (that I can use to restore others and none to be found on the market) any body used these FH48 in the past ?


Remind me of my old PA. I would restore, not mod. 

vintage traynor speakers - Google Search:


----------



## Frenchy99

KapnKrunch said:


> Remind me of my old PA. I would restore, not mod.
> 
> vintage traynor speakers - Google Search:



Not easy to find 8 inch speakers... 

Yep these are PA speakers...


----------



## KapnKrunch

DISCO!! Thats the way, uh-huh uh-huh, I like it, uh-huh uh-huh...

"Pioneer B20FU20-51FW 8" Full Range Driver" from www.parts-express.com!


----------



## Lincoln

Frenchy99 said:


> I saw these for sale locally for dirt cheap and thought, what the hell ! One is empty and the second loaded. I got these for less then the price of the Garnet logos... was wondering if they might make great 1X15 cabs ??? they are ported, size 20X22X12... still, just for the hardware , logo and silver piping (that I can use to restore others and none to be found on the market) any body used these FH48 in the past ?


You find the coolest sh1t.


----------



## KapnKrunch

My current vocal cabs. Custom build. Notice anything?


----------



## Frenchy99

KapnKrunch said:


> View attachment 246882
> My current vocal cabs. Custom build. Notice anything?


Nice set up !!! 

Love the vocal cabs!

My drums are similar to yours.


----------



## KapnKrunch

We had a lot of fun with these babies in the seventies. A folk quartet called "Fried Beast".


----------



## Frenchy99

KapnKrunch said:


> We had a lot of fun with these babies in the seventies. A folk quartet called "Fried Beast".
> 
> View attachment 246884


I have a set of the smaller brothers, I found them for $20 at a garage sale... still not using them. The Traynor`s use 10 inchers if I`m not mistaken...



Not finished my home renovations yet... Cant wait to finally set myself up properly.


----------



## Frenchy99

KapnKrunch said:


> View attachment 246882
> My current vocal cabs. Custom build. Notice anything?



Hey , what do you have as drivers in your cabs ? 8`s? 10`s ? What type of power handling & how powerfull is your PA ?


----------



## KapnKrunch

Frenchy99 said:


> One is empty and the second loaded.


If you have four speakers, put two in each cab and let the extra openings function passively.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Frenchy99 said:


> Hey , what do you have as drivers in your cabs ? 8`s? 10`s ? What type of power handling & how powerfull is your PA ?


Everything is in my post "Studio-from-scratch Progress". Quite a lengthy thread but worth checking out.


----------



## bolero

Frenchy99 said:


> I saw these for sale locally for dirt cheap and thought, what the hell ! One is empty and the second loaded. I got these for less then the price of the Garnet logos... was wondering if they might make great 1X15 cabs ??? they are ported, size 20X22X12... still, just for the hardware , logo and silver piping (that I can use to restore others and none to be found on the market) any body used these FH48 in the past ?


 those look supercool!

I would find replacement speakers & use them as vocal PA!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> Not easy to find 8 inch speakers...
> 
> Yep these are PA speakers...


8'ers aren't hard to find unless you insist on something specific.

I'd def recommend removing or at least upgrading that piezo tweeter (harsh and can cause hearing damage due to hypersonic response and wide dispertion). Cheap/decent alternatives include Foster (later changed to Fostex) horn loaded domes - same hole spacing. Like this guy: Foster 78C270-2 Horn Tweeter Made In Japan | eBay . I have a pair in an amp head sized cab I made with 2 6" mids to sit on top of my 1x15 to use as a fullrange stack. Heck even a Foster bullet tweeter would be better (also same hole spacing - was pretty standard). Same flange size/hole spacing, like these: Foster 49-1166-01 Tweeter Pair | eBay .

Incidentally I have a pair of Marsland PA 8s with whizzer cones - similar to what was probably in there originally. I was using them in a DIY 2x8 corner horn for vox and music playback and they sound great but since moving spaces I no longer need that cab and already removed the speakers to sell. They're ceramic magnets with bell covers but better quality than most of the later ceramic Marsland stuff (i.e. the magnets didn't fall off when I picked them up like the ones in my Traynor 4x12 towers did). PM if interested. If they're not the same as the ones in the other cab, take one out and load each cab with one of each.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> 8'ers aren't hard to find unless you insist on something specific.
> 
> I'd def recommend removing or at least upgrading that piezo tweeter (harsh and can cause hearing damage due to hypersonic response and wide dispertion). Cheap/decent alternatives include Foster (later changed to Fostex) horn loaded domes - same hole spacing. Like this guy: Foster 78C270-2 Horn Tweeter Made In Japan | eBay . I have a pair in an amp head sized cab I made with 2 6" mids to sit on top of my 1x15 to use as a fullrange stack. Heck even a Foster bullet tweeter would be better (also same hole spacing - was pretty standard). Same flange size/hole spacing, like these: Foster 49-1166-01 Tweeter Pair | eBay .
> 
> Incidentally I have a pair of Marsland PA 8s with whizzer cones - similar to what was probably in there originally. I was using them in a DIY 2x8 corner horn for vox and music playback and they sound great but since moving spaces I no longer need that cab and already removed the speakers to sell. They're ceramic magnets with bell covers but better quality than most of the later ceramic Marsland stuff (i.e. the magnets didn't fall off when I picked them up like the ones in my Traynor 4x12 towers did). PM if interested. If they're not the same as the ones in the other cab, take one out and load each cab with one of each.


Thank`s for the info and offer ! Might take you up on those... I was also thinking of ordering 4 of the Celestion Eight`s and upgrading the tweeter piezo as you suggested ... see if it sounds good … might make a decent 4X8 guitar/bass cab (bass without the tweeter connected) ...


----------



## danielSunn0)))

May make a legit post in the ads section, but this is also a good spot to mention given the content of the thread..
I have a very early Traynor YBA-1, tube rectified version w/ original logo, that I'd be willing to trade for a Garnet BTO. One rare bird for another!


----------



## Frenchy99

I forgot to post this...

Last week, someone contacted me and offered to sell me this Garnet Banshee. The guy bought it as is and was advised it worked but the amp did not power up...

So, he offered it to me for what he told me he paid for it. I took a chance and bought it. Here are some pics of it:


After a quick inspection at home, this did not look to good...


Plus the wire had been changed in the past and was just connected with electric tape inside the chassis...

Changed the wire and I now have a nice Class A, 5 watts, 1970 Garnet Banshee tube amp !!! 

Just need to add a logo on this baby.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Came across something interesting yesterday. Anyone know what the ballpark value of a Garnet Deputy 1x15 bass combo would be? Never ever seen a Deputy of any flavour for sale/sold before so I have absolutely no reference for this.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Came across something interesting yesterday. Anyone know what the ballpark value of a Garnet Deputy 1x15 bass combo would be? Never ever seen a Deputy of any flavour for sale/sold before so I have absolutely no reference for this.


One recently went up for sale at 650$ in the Winnipeg area and disappeared within an hr... it's basically a Marshall. ..

Is it a deputy 2X 6l6 
Or
A deputy I with 2X EL34 ?


----------



## Frenchy99

Went back to verify, it was a Deputy head... sold for 650$


----------



## Lincoln

Frenchy99 said:


> I forgot to post this...
> 
> Last week, someone contacted me and offered to sell me this Garnet Banshee. The guy bought it as is and was advised it worked but the amp did not power up...
> 
> So, he offered it to me for what he told me he paid for it. I took a chance and bought it. Here are some pics of it:
> 
> 
> After a quick inspection at home, this did not look to good...
> 
> 
> Plus the wire had been changed in the past and was just connected with electric tape inside the chassis...
> 
> Changed the wire and I now have a nice Class A, 5 watts, 1970 Garnet Banshee tube amp !!!
> 
> Just need to add a logo on this baby.


I like it.
Garnet made one just like that, same cabinet, same control layout, with a 12" speaker and single EL34 called the Celebrity. They were great little amps.


----------



## Frenchy99

Lincoln said:


> I like it.
> Garnet made one just like that, same cabinet, same control layout, with a 12" speaker and single EL34 called the Celebrity. They were great little amps.


Hummm... not familiar with the Celebrity 

Was thinking of trying a 12 in this one... very light combo!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> One recently went up for sale at 650$ in the Winnipeg area and disappeared within an hr... it's basically a Marshall. ..
> 
> Is it a deputy 2X 6l6
> Or
> A deputy I with 2X EL34 ?


You know, I shoulda looked closer, but I just assumed it was 2x6CA7 when I reached around but it could have been 6L6 - the face said Deputy not Deputy I so probably the latter. I have no idea why, other than being a bit rushed and not being the one driving/little room in the car so not buying at the moment, but I didn't check the damn rear chassis label like I always do. If it's 6L6 not sure I'm into it - knew it was Marshally, that's what I told the guy I was with.

And would a head be more or less desirable than a 1x15 sealed back bass combo? I am assuming the head is preferable, but maybe that's just me. Any idea what that head in the Peg was - Dep, I or II?


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> And would a head be more or less desirable than a 1x15 sealed back bass combo? I am assuming the head is preferable, but maybe that's just me. Any idea what that head in the Peg was - Dep, I or II?


As for head or combo... if you already have amazing speaker cabs, the head is the way to go... But ! the combo is a pick up and go solution all in one package … The 1X15 sealed combos sound amazing for guitars... 

The one in the Peg was a Deputy head , so 6L6 … 

Would love to compare the Deputy bass combo you saw with my Rebel II bass combo ...

If your looking for 6Ca7 tubes (EL34) look for the Dept I or Dept II 

Took me a long time to figure the differences between the 3 Dept ! 

Prices on Garnet`s keep going up...


----------



## Frenchy99

Double post again....

Did it look like this ?


Here are the other 2...



The Dept II combo is easy to spot and harder to move from place to place at 90Lbs !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Closest but not exactly like the Deputy (vs I or II) - taller but top handle vs side like the Dep I. Garnets don't always match the brochure pic as we all know. I'll check again next week when I will be there again, but I am starting to think this is a straight up deputy.


----------



## bzrkrage

Seems Reverb are singing the YBA praise again....
5 Vintage Bass Amps Used and Loved by Guitarists


----------



## bolero

those are F**ing great amps!

here is a crappy pic of my Deputy head: I put white chickenhead knobs on it, for legibility

last time I was playing Madison Square Gardens, it was hard to see the amp settings across the stage, with the stock knobs


----------



## Frenchy99

bolero said:


> those are F**ing great amps!
> 
> here is a crappy pic of my Deputy head: I put white chickenhead knobs on it, for legibility
> 
> last time I was playing Madison Square Gardens, it was hard to see the amp settings across the stage, with the stock knobs



Funny, I was not able to see your picture and when I pressed REPLY, it appeared ???


----------



## Frenchy99

Just in !


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

I have a dummy question on tube combos and external cabs happens to be that they're both Traynors so i thought i'd put it here

For years I've mostly used solid state amps or tube combos by themselves

Recently I got a Traynor YCV-40. Speaker has been swapped for an Emminence Patriot Black Powder. Sounds nice. 

I also have a mid '70s Traynor YF-10 4x10 cab all original speakers. Wired series/parallel I think although it's been a while since I pulled the panel off. 

They sound great together with the 4x10 plugged to the speaker out but I'm concerned about pushing the power amp section too hard. So far I've just played them together at home haven't gigged like that.

What do I need to keep in mind when running a big external cab out of my 1x12 combo? If the impedance of the cab is at 8 ohm or above it should be OK, right?

j


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Sketchy Jeff said:


> I have a dummy question on tube combos and external cabs happens to be that they're both Traynors so i thought i'd put it here
> 
> For years I've mostly used solid state amps or tube combos by themselves
> 
> Recently I got a Traynor YCV-40. Speaker has been swapped for an Emminence Patriot Black Powder. Sounds nice.
> 
> I also have a mid '70s Traynor YF-10 4x10 cab all original speakers. Wired series/parallel I think although it's been a while since I pulled the panel off.
> 
> They sound great together with the 4x10 plugged to the speaker out but I'm concerned about pushing the power amp section too hard. So far I've just played them together at home haven't gigged like that.
> 
> What do I need to keep in mind when running a big external cab out of my 1x12 combo? If the impedance of the cab is at 8 ohm or above it should be OK, right?
> 
> j


Yes, you're fine. The YF-10 is 4 x 8 ohm 10s in s/p as you remember for 8 ohm total. .... the caveat here is that I do not know if the YCV40 has a 4 ohm output - if not you should disconnect the internal speaker when using the 4x10, but even if not it won't be too bad except maybe in the case of prolonged use at max power (so you'd be fine at home but if at a gig.... still unklikely, and I'd be more certain of that if it was a vintage Traynor - usually a bigger mismatch is required to damage the amp.... usually - depends on the amp and how robust it is - never used the new Traynors so not sure).

So assuming the impedance is fine, the Amp will be fine but there may be a risk of losing a speaker (looking at the original Marslands in the 4x10 - they are likely fatigued out by now and are from the era where Marsland build quality was going downhill). What usually blows a speaker is not too much power (e.g. a clean but too strong signal; Speaker power handling ratings are conservative) but too little power (the amp is clipping to shit - speakers choke on square waves). Too much (clean) power will only blow a speaker over prolonged period (overheating) - you don't need to worry about this because that 4x10 can take more then the amp is pushing out, but you may have to worry about underpowering them if you're anywhere close to diming the amp (including EQ) - a single clipped transient peak can do it (but as Shakespere said they tend to 'not come as single spies but full battalions').


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

Granny Gremlin said:


> as Shakespere said they tend to 'not come as single spies but full battalions


great thank you

gotta love a shakespeare quote in relation to square wave transients 

i'll get my head back into tubes after a while. i've been on a little kick last few years mainly playing through a mid-80s Roland JC-55 which is the cleanest clean guitar amp I've ever had. any distortion or overdrive is in pedals. i like that sound but a tube amp is different in a good way. yesterday i had the two of them set up wet/dry and that's a sound that i'll have to take out into the world and try. very very nice. 
j


----------



## Frenchy99

Real happy.

I bought these Garnet cabs recently and one had the 4X8 speakers in it and the second was empty...


After looking at sales adds since, just found a guy that decided to upgrade-convert his Traynor YGM-4 to a 112 combo so I was able to pick up his four 8 speakers for dirt cheap ! 


Wonder if splitting 2 of these in each would be better or just leave them all in the same cab ?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Not sure I understand - one of your cabs is loaded, other empty.... but now you got 4 more 8s, so why would you half-load the cabs?

If it's because the new 8s are not the same as the original 8s in the one cab, then the decision is if you want 2 of the same cab (2 of each speaker type per) for volume/effiicency or matched stereo use, or 2 different cabs (original cab and the formerly empty cab with these new-to-you speakers ) for flavour choice. Neither is better than the other - depends on what you are trying to use these for.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> If it's because the new 8s are not the same as the original 8s in the o0ne cab, then the decision is if you want 2 of the same cab (2 of each speaker type per) for volume, or 2 different cabs (original cab and the formerly empty cab with these new to you speakers ) for flavour choice.


Not the same speakers, I will try 2 different flavor at first.

And if time permits, try 2 the same to compare. 

It always falls on how much free time I have... Not much most of the time..


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

Frenchy99 said:


> Not the same speakers, I will try 2 different flavor at first.
> 
> And if time permits, try 2 the same to compare.
> 
> It always falls on how much free time I have... Not much most of the time..


do you run your two cabinets dual mono from the same amp or dual mono separate amps or stereo or wet/dry or ... ?


----------



## Frenchy99

Sketchy Jeff said:


> do you run your two cabinets dual mono from the same amp or dual mono separate amps or stereo or wet/dry or ... ?


I got these originally to convert but changed my mind based on the cool factor !  They will be used in dual mono from the same amp.

Makes one hell of a nice stack with a 40-50watts head HNG^%$

Will most likely disconnect the Tweeters on a permanent basis.


----------



## Frenchy99

After digging in my files this weekend, finally found pictures of my old mid 70s Traynor PA system that I was forced to sell (give away) back 2005 by my Ex B....  Wish I had kept it...


----------



## Frenchy99

Let me know if you guys ever saw this system.


----------



## Frenchy99

Very handy for backyard parties or small Woodstock events !


----------



## Frenchy99

Been quiet this summer since working like a dog on the outside of the house but sometimes I`m weak and look at some adds ! 

Recently, this add came up stating to make an offer. Here are the sales pics:


These are the very first PA speakers made by Traynor, the YSC-1 with 6X8 in each coloms and with the original scritp logo.

Since I needed a logo after buying a 1965 YBA-1 from @bluehugh2 ( thanks again !) This guy:

I made a stupid offer and got a reply right away stating he accepts !


----------



## Frenchy99

So went to get them and once there looked at what else he had.... asked if any other Traynor or Garnet gear and shows me a Traynor TR-2... so for a few more bucks got me another TR-2 ! 


I now have my Logo for my amp !


----------



## Frenchy99

Oh was curious as to what the drivers were, so broke them open:


All the drivers are Jensen Radio speakers of Canada

All drivers have the same date codes, Nov 1965


----------



## Granny Gremlin

You always get better speakers in the pre-bumper era pa towers but Jensens? Nice score!


----------



## Frenchy99

A couple of weeks ago saw this for sale: Traynor MX-8 mixer 1972

Contacted the seller and made him an offer since needed Traynor knobs... The sellers agreed so went to get it.


Got a bonus ! it had the logo and cover ! 


Best way to get Traynor knobs !


----------



## Frenchy99

OK, so I swapped the logos on the YSC-1 for some I got reproduced recently . I got these speakers for the logos mainly...


And I installed an original logo on my Dec 1964 YBA-1 … The logo screws went right back in the original holes !  


Isnt it fun when a plan comes together !


----------



## Jay-C58

Picked up this Sears stencil amp about a month ago pretty much in mint condition. I've been wanting something Garnet for a long time and figured a stencil would be my best bet to start so when I saw this come up for sale I had to have it. It sounds really good! Not quite as full or loud as my old blackface Deluxe but different enough to make having both useful. This one has a pair of 6L6s which, if my research is correct, is not the norm (usually 6V6). I also was confused by the full Garnet info plate on the back. All of the others I've seen pics of have the same but look to be cut down so it doesn't have Garnet at the top.


----------



## zontar

Jay-C58 said:


> Picked up this Sears stencil amp about a month ago pretty much in mint condition. I've been wanting something Garnet for a long time and figured a stencil would be my best bet to start so when I saw this come up for sale I had to have it. It sounds really good! Not quite as full or loud as my old blackface Deluxe but different enough to make having both useful. This one has a pair of 6L6s which, if my research is correct, is not the norm (usually 6V6). I also was confused by the full Garnet info plate on the back. All of the others I've seen pics of have the same but look to be cut down so it doesn't have Garnet at the top.


Cool--similar look to most of the stencils I've seen


----------



## bzrkrage

At local L&M. Didn’t come home with me.
‘72? , YBA-1 & YC215 , one owner with matching covers


----------



## mrmatt1972

Kijiji deal in Sudbury (not me).
Please view this ad:
Traynor amp,
Traynor amp | Amps & Pedals | Sudbury | Kijiji
Price: $ 550
Download the application from the Google Play Store.
https://tinyurl.com/9x9f4jd


----------



## sambonee

Jay-C58 said:


> Picked up this Sears stencil amp about a month ago pretty much in mint condition. I've been wanting something Garnet for a long time and figured a stencil would be my best bet to start so when I saw this come up for sale I had to have it. It sounds.....


How much of a deal was it??


----------



## Jay-C58

sambonee said:


> How much of a deal was it??


Probably paid more than I should have ($350). I don’t regret it though.


----------



## sambonee

If it’s got two trannys then I’d say you did well. It’s a platform that could become something great. First class!!


----------



## MarkusV

sambonee said:


> If it’s got two trannys then I’d say you did well. It’s a platform that could become something great. First class!!



I love trannies. Can't say I want 2 atthe same time though


----------



## sambonee

With only one you’re connected to the wall’s
Voltage. Bad news.


----------



## MarkusV

sambonee said:


> With only one you’re connected to the wall’s
> Voltage. Bad news.



I would never connect a human to wall voltage. Thats cruel Sean


----------



## tomee2

Finally got YGM3! On a work trip in Vaughn and it was 10 minutes from the hotel. Looking forward to getting home and getting to know it and comparing it to the wall of Peaveys.


----------



## Frenchy99

New addition! This cab was for sale for the longest time. The speakers are busted and it was advertised as an empty cab. The seller wanted a lot for it at first and I was waiting for the price to come down. Made him an offer that he finally accepted. 
My new YF-10 cab ! 

Sellers picture

My pics

Cab is in great condition.

Wanted a nice one like this to match up with one of my YBA-1


----------



## Frenchy99

Came with the 4 busted 10s, might be able to save 2 of them.

The head that will be used with the cab !

I`ll finally use those 10s that I bought from L&M !

I have a few 


HNG^%$


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> A couple of weeks ago saw this for sale: Traynor MX-8 mixer 1972
> 
> Contacted the seller and made him an offer since needed Traynor knobs... The sellers agreed so went to get it.
> 
> 
> Got a bonus ! it had the logo and cover !
> 
> 
> Best way to get Traynor knobs !


Those mixers are actually very good. If only they had balanced XLR inputs (they are loZ, just 1/4 unbal - you can plug a modern pro mic in there) they'd be hella useful. Really nice reverb too - I used to use one where the power amp was removed by a previous owner as a reverb send on mixdown (but then I got an AKG BX25).

Easier woulda been to ask me to shoot you a few. 



zontar said:


> Cool--similar look to most of the stencils I've seen


I dunno, most stencils did not have FX (or just trem but no verb) and were smaller (narrower / proportionally taller), though I suppose going by what a person has seen, in either of our cases, is not the best sample.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Easier woulda been to ask me to shoot you a few.


I haven't stripped the mixer... its to nice to violate ! 

But I do need 3 knobs for my 69 YBA-1


----------



## bzrkrage

Missed this one on Saturday morning.....$150!!


----------



## traynor_garnet

Pardon the spam please, but I figured if anyone is interested it will be somebody who reads this thread. I'll answer questions in the for sale thread because other potential buyers will most likely have similar questions. Again, I hope this isn't spam but with something so rare and specifically 'on topic' I hoping to maybe be granted some leeway here.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...-ulitmate-wet-dry-vintage-traynor-rig.245280/


----------



## Frenchy99

traynor_garnet said:


> I figured if anyone is interested it will be somebody who reads this thread


«nice to see that you would entertain trades but what would be the $$$ asking price for someone who might be interested in buying it flat out ?


----------



## traynor_garnet

Frenchy99 said:


> «nice to see that you would entertain trades but what would be the $$$ asking price for someone who might be interested in buying it flat out ?


I’ll send a PM. Talk soon 

TG


----------



## zontar

Granny Gremlin said:


> I dunno, most stencils did not have FX (or just trem but no verb) and were smaller (narrower / proportionally taller), though I suppose going by what a person has seen, in either of our cases, is not the best sample.


Well, I was actually commenting not he last picture.
And while revert is less common in my experience, most of the Stencils I've seen have tremolo or vibrato (Like my two)-as well as the ones when I took lessons--and even the ones hanging around when I taught at the same school years later.
As well as other students & others I have met.

but yes, your experience may vary--and I was only commenting on my experience--not making a blanket statement


----------



## Frenchy99

Since summer is over, the weather getting colder, my wife's TV series are back on... I have more free time on my hands then usual! 

So.... Decided to do some work on some of my gear. 

First off, my new TR-2 was not working properly so pulled it apart, adjusted a few things and fix the springs and now have a fully functioning Model 1 of the TR-2 

I cleaned it up also 


I`ll be doing some comparison soon


----------



## Frenchy99

While I was at it, decided to clean the Traynor MX-8 mixer also. 


Looks good !  No wonder I cant bring myself to strip them for parts...


----------



## Frenchy99

zontar said:


> but yes, your experience may vary--and I was only commenting on my experience--not making a blanket statement


My experience, some are stripped down versions of the Garnets ( no effects) and some are the exact duplicate of the Garnets just rebranded . 

My Raven bass combo is the exact same as the Garnet Mini bass minus the tremolo.

My Granada 212 combo is the exact duplicate as the Garnet Rev 3 212 combo. 


Garnet`s can be confusing ...


----------



## Double A

Anyone ever run across a 12"+15" Session Man combo? Thinking of pulling the trigger on this - looks to be in good shape


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Double A said:


> Anyone ever run across a 12"+15" Session Man combo?


Nope, but not very surprising. There were documented 4x10 Sessionmen (bit rare to see but apparently available from 72-9; model number G250*Q* - Q for quad combo) so the cabs were already there and would not have to be special built, and Gar was very accomodating if someone asked for a simple customisation like this. 1 word of caution: it is also possible that this is an aftermarket mod, though somehow I doubt it, mostly because of the aforementionned AND because you'd think they'd use more respected speaker drive units (I love me Marslands, but most people don't). 1 speaker is alnico and the other ceramic (diff eras) but Gar was notorious for having a lot of old stock parts so that isn't conclusive. The baffle looks original, but it's easy to change without looking like it has been (screwed on; use the same grille cloth and spray paint the new one flat black and it's impossible to tell... unless the new one is , like, a really nice pc of wood ;P).


----------



## Frenchy99

Did my other TR-2


Let the Reverb wars begin !


----------



## ga20t

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nope, but not very surprising. There were documented 4x10 Sessionmen (bit rare to see but apparently available from 72-9; model number G250*Q* - Q for quad combo) so the cabs were already there and would not have to be special built, and Gar was very accomodating if someone asked for a simple customisation like this. 1 word of caution: it is also possible that this is an aftermarket mod, though somehow I doubt it, mostly because of the aforementionned AND because you'd think they'd use more respected speaker drive units (I love me Marslands, but most people don't). 1 speaker is alnico and the other ceramic (diff eras) but Gar was notorious for having a lot of old stock parts so that isn't conclusive. The baffle looks original, but it's easy to change without looking like it has been (screwed on; use the same grille cloth and spray paint the new one flat black and it's impossible to tell... unless the new one is , like, a really nice pc of wood ;P).


Here is one. Badge reads G250tR on this one though. I've also seen a 4x10" Rev III (posted earlier in this thread).


----------



## Double A

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nope, but not very surprising. There were documented 4x10 Sessionmen (bit rare to see but apparently available from 72-9; model number G250*Q* - Q for quad combo) so the cabs were already there and would not have to be special built, and Gar was very accomodating if someone asked for a simple customisation like this. 1 word of caution: it is also possible that this is an aftermarket mod, though somehow I doubt it, mostly because of the aforementionned AND because you'd think they'd use more respected speaker drive units (I love me Marslands, but most people don't). 1 speaker is alnico and the other ceramic (diff eras) but Gar was notorious for having a lot of old stock parts so that isn't conclusive. The baffle looks original, but it's easy to change without looking like it has been (screwed on; use the same grille cloth and spray paint the new one flat black and it's impossible to tell... unless the new one is , like, a really nice pc of wood ;P).


Interesting! Yes, seller says they've owned from new and purchased direct from Gar. Really neat piece. Going to check it out this weekend, really interested to hear the built in fuzz circuit


----------



## Granny Gremlin

ga20t said:


> Here is one. Badge reads G250tR on this one though. I've also seen a 4x10" Rev III (posted earlier in this thread).


The Rev III quad combos were supposed to be 4x12s (never seen one, but from the research I have done). Again, like with the model number on the Sessionman quad you posted - it's a master volume version so later vs early like the one @Double A is lookin at (out of curiosity, plz lemme know what the model # on that one is) - for some reason he stopped differentiating between the TR 2x12 and TR 4x10 versions... or more likely he didn't care to be very consistant about it; I get the feeling he had a sticker punched up already and couldn't be arsed to make a new one with a Q - the Qs seem like a bear to lug around and were not as popular) it could be that there was a 4x10 version of the Rev III cranked out occasionally, but the official model was a 4x12.


----------



## Double A

@Granny Gremlin this one is labelled as a Q model as well apparently. Like you said probably just the 4x12 with a custom baffle


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Double A said:


> @Granny Gremlin this one is labelled as a Q model as well apparently. Like you said probably just the 4x12 with a custom baffle


Thanks for confirming the model number.

.... and because I'm a stickler for Garnet details - that would be 4x10 cab (too small for 4x12 - you can tell from the pic you posted as the 12 takes up too much space to fit a second next to it) ;P


----------



## Frenchy99

Gar made 50 Rev III with 410`s. I don't know of any other Garnets with 10`s in it. The SessionMan came as a head, 212 combo or 412 combo. The 100 watts Sessionman Plus (4 X EL34 ) is suppose the be in both 212 and 412 versions.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

@Frenchy99 ( and @Double A ) you're right - I got that backwards - the G250Q Sessionman was 4x12 and the Rev III quad was the 4x10.


----------



## Frenchy99

I wish there was some Garnet 410 cabs... Wonder why 10s were not used in more Garnets ?


----------



## Frenchy99

Also, on Garnet stencils. Forgot to post this guy that I got this summer. 
Its a Garnet Stencil branded Lero 
Model BJ-15TR
With both Tremolo and reverb
2 X 12AX7 with a single 6V6 as a power tube

But ugly as fuck !


----------



## Frenchy99

Some of the smaller stencils did come full equipped with trem and verb.


Big combo though...

Very loud for only 1 6V6 tube 

Looks good with the Léro Tele


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> I wish there was some Garnet 410 cabs... Wonder why 10s were not used in more Garnets ?


Quite sure there was - I mean besides the Rev III quad combo, but that was always a more Traynor thing. Smaller (especially Stencil) combos had some 2x10s IIRC. There were also the single 10 combos (Jammer etc).


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Huh, speak of the devil - we're talking about Sessionman 4x12 combos and look what shows up on the local kijiji:

Garnet amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji

Price is a bit high IMHO especially considering the damage/rust on the faceplate.


----------



## ga20t

Beast. Would definitely try that out if I were near.


----------



## Frenchy99

I just made an interesting trade! 

Saw this posted stating would be willing to trade for guitar pedal:


A early Traynor twin 15 YT-15

So cld the guy up and we talked pedals for a bit and traded the cab for a pedal and a few bucks ! 

My pics:


its missing screws but it has the original speakers...


Im a happy camper.... 

now where to put it


----------



## Granny Gremlin

You lucky bastid (though, I console/sour grapes myself by reminding myself how much I _hate _the stupidity of the rear hatch - much better to have the rear wall fixed, make the front grille removable and front load the speakers - makes for better cabs especially if sealed, also more rigid and may even mean no need for internal bracing... sometimes I think they only did that to make the tolex job easier)! I would also like to take this opportunity to remind you of my free vintage gear storage service 

Hopefully tomorrow I will have something to make you jealous - might not be able to post about it til Sunday though cuz won't be home.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> You lucky bastid


Thanks ! lol...



Granny Gremlin said:


> sometimes I think they only did that to make the tolex job easier)


Makes sense... plus this was a new business for them at first.



Granny Gremlin said:


> I would also like to take this opportunity to remind you of my free vintage gear storage service


I will keep that in mind! Don't be surprise if I show up with my trailer ! 



Granny Gremlin said:


> Hopefully tomorrow I will have something to make you jealous


Hope it works out for you. Will be awaiting the good news !


----------



## KapnKrunch

double post.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Frenchy99 said:


> A early Traynor twin 15 YT-15


That brings back memories. We used one with a YBA-1 in our bachelor pad above the local bakery to play records circa 1971.


----------



## Frenchy99

KapnKrunch said:


> That brings back memories. We used one with a YBA-1 in our bachelor pad above the local bakery to play records circa 1971.


I was waiting for one to match up with my 69 YBA-1


----------



## Double A

She came home with me! I freaking love the fuzz circuit, it's so bloody loud that it's hard to confirm but it seems like it's actually a blended signal with the normal channel? At any rate unreal nasty garage rock tones for days. I expected to want to change the speakers but they sound pretty damn good to me. Threw me for a loop that the dials all start at noon. Guy had the volume set at like 130 and I was prepared for it to break glass. Reverb is pretty shallow and still has a 2 pronged cord so will have my amp guy fix that so I dont get electrocuted. Otherwise in amazing condition for its age and sounds great. Love the bright switch for playing with humbuckers.


----------



## Jay-C58

Double A said:


> She came home with me! I freaking love the fuzz circuit, it's so bloody loud that it's hard to confirm but it seems like it's actually a blended signal with the normal channel? At any rate unreal nasty garage rock tones for days. I expected to want to change the speakers but they sound pretty damn good to me. Threw me for a loop that the dials all start at noon. Guy had the volume set at like 130 and I was prepared for it to break glass. Reverb is pretty shallow and still has a 2 pronged cord so will have my amp guy fix that so I dont get electrocuted. Otherwise in amazing condition for its age and sounds great. Love the bright switch for playing with humbuckers.
> View attachment 273592


Sounds pretty awesome! I was tempted to go look at that but it’s too much amp for my needs I think. Glad someone snapped it up who could enjoy it.


----------



## Double A

It's definitely overkill for anything I'd ever need too, but it's a really fun piece.


----------



## ga20t

Double A said:


> It's definitely overkill for anything I'd ever need too, but it's a really fun piece.


A fresh 12au7—reverb driver or recovery tube, can't remember—made my Session Man surf again.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Just acquired this dirty ass Garnet 15R Reverb Unit (so dirty in there; leaves a trail of black sand everywhere I take it). Sometimes it's worth the road trip. Got a pretty good but not amaszing deal on it and she works (basic test that passes echoy signal before buying) - needs a good cleaning and probably some love with the soldering iron. Curious to see what the tubes are - no 6V6 like the Fender units (and I think some Garnets, but not sure) - schem in the book says 1 each 12A U and X 7s (or 1.5 Xes if older which I think this is); was really hoping there'd be a pentode in there (like at least a 6AN8 or 6JW8 like in my Rebel Reverb). Might have to mod it; we'll see.

Seller thought the knobs were original; somehow I doubt that but they sure look vintage.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Double A said:


> She came home with me! I freaking love the fuzz circuit, it's so bloody loud that it's hard to confirm but it seems like it's actually a blended signal with the normal channel? .


Congrats! Yes the fuzz is blended - circuit is always max gain and the Fuzz knob is a wet/dry mix. The fuzz on mine is not working right so kinda jealous.

+1 to try swapping out the reverb driver/recovery tube(s). Cheaper than having your tech to do it and easy if you have a spare 12AX7 or U7 laying about. There is a 6AN8 in there but I think that's used half each for the trem and fuzz; don't recall off the top of me head.

If you ever change out the speakers I'll take the 15 off yer hands!!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

sry dbl pst


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> View attachment 273686
> 
> 
> Just acquired this dirty ass Garnet 15R Reverb Unit (so dirty in there; leaves a trail of black sand everywhere I take it). Sometimes it's worth the road trip. Got a pretty good but not amaszing deal on it and she works (basic test that passes echoy signal before buying) - needs a good cleaning and probably some love with the soldering iron. Curious to see what the tubes are - no 6V6 like the Fender units (and I think some Garnets, but not sure) - schem in the book says 1 each 12A U and X 7s (or 1.5 Xes if older which I think this is); was really hoping there'd be a pentode in there (like at least a 6AN8 or 6JW8 like in my Rebel Reverb). Might have to mod it; we'll see.
> 
> Seller thought the knobs were original; somehow I doubt that but they sure look vintage.



Cool find ! Not the correct knobs but who cares... That's the first version, I got the second or third one... not certain which...

Mine : https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/npd-garnet-mann-tube-reverb.244862/#post-2534420

Hope to read more on your opinion on yours. 

Again, congrats! these are rare.


----------



## Double A

Can you jumper the 2 channels on the Sessionman? I assume I wont blow anything up if I attempt it? Haha


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Double A said:


> Can you jumper the 2 channels on the Sessionman? I assume I wont blow anything up if I attempt it? Haha


 yes you most certainly can!



Frenchy99 said:


> Cool find ! Not the correct knobs but who cares... That's the first version, I got the second or third one... not certain which...
> 
> Mine : https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/npd-garnet-mann-tube-reverb.244862/#post-2534420
> 
> Hope to read more on your opinion on yours.
> 
> Again, congrats! these are rare.


Thanks, yeah looking at the schems the single input is the dead givaway. Your's have the triangle chassis too? Cuz that also indicates lower power amp early 70s to me. 2 12AX7s in there (look like Garnet-branded Mullards, nice but I bet at least 1 of them needs to be changed); probably not the best version and it behaves weird so def gotta check out the guts:

- volume of amp you plug into remains constant - crank it and same all across the dial
- the blend seems to work backwards (10 is min verb) except when duration is at min, in which case it works normal (1 is min verb)

Also has the tiniest lickle 2 spring tank (compare to handle for scale - about as long and 3x as wide); reminds me of the ones in Traynor TS series. All the foam inside crumbled so considerring replacing it with a nicer 3 spring. Weirder still is how both in and out cables are grounded; usually only one is.

Pics really did not show it but the thing was filthy nasty. Stinky too. Was wondering were this fine black sand was coming from - this thing if you tip it over a bit. Took it all apart to clean and rust treat the hardware/PT.








































Eehewwwewwwewww


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Also, who was it that ordered repro parts recently - is GarnetAmps still selling them? Ebay store is tumbleweed and emailed a few days ago but no response. Wanna get a badge on this thing. And mushroom knobs (yeah yeah, some product lit had white chickenheads)


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Pics really did not show it but the thing was filthy nasty. Stinky too. Was wondering were this fine black sand was coming from - this thing if you tip it over a bit. Took it all apart to clean and rust treat the hardware/PT.


The reason why a major clean up is the first thing any piece gets when I buy it. Mine had no black thing but was covered in nicotine.

Hope you get yours sorted out. Always check the solder connection on the spring pan.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Also, who was it that ordered repro parts recently - is GarnetAmps still selling them? Ebay store is tumbleweed and emailed a few days ago but no response. Wanna get a badge on this thing. And mushroom knobs (yeah yeah, some product lit had white chickenheads)


I ordered logos, corners, handles and grill material directly from Garnet. I actually need to order more logos.

Best place to get anything, Direct!


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> And mushroom knobs (yeah yeah, some product lit had white chickenheads)


All the pictures that I have of the first version like yours do have the white chickenheads…


----------



## Frenchy99

Double A said:


> Can you jumper the 2 channels on the Sessionman? I assume I wont blow anything up if I attempt it? Haha


Wont harm anything but doubt on any decent results... Never tried on mine.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> I ordered logos, corners, handles and grill material directly from Garnet. I actually need to order more logos.
> 
> Best place to get anything, Direct!


How - thru ebay or a website or an email? Thought that's what I was doing - am I not going to the right place?


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> How - thru ebay or a website or an email? Thought that's what I was doing - am I not going to the right place?



By email on the web site:
Restoration Parts - Welcome to garnetamps.com - Home of the Garnet™ Amplifier Company

It sometimes takes Pete a while to answer... I just put an order in yesterday night. Waiting for a reply myself.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Granny Gremlin said:


> Pics really did not show it but the thing was filthy nasty. Stinky too. Was wondering were this fine black sand was coming from - this thing if you tip it over a bit. Took it all apart to clean and rust treat the hardware/PT.
> ]


I had to take a shower after just looking at the pics! Lol.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> By email on the web site:
> Restoration Parts - Welcome to garnetamps.com - Home of the Garnet™ Amplifier Company
> 
> It sometimes takes Pete a while to answer... I just put an order in yesterday night. Waiting for a reply myself.


Yeah fair enough. It was the ebay store being empty that spooked me. That is the email I used.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah fair enough. It was the ebay store being empty that spooked me. That is the email I used.



I just put my order in. Pete was fast and courteous as always.


----------



## Frenchy99

A Montreal shop put an add up yesterday night, a super liquidation on amps... Guess what I picked up ! 

The add:


Here are some pics of it once I got home, Mann () was it dirty !


----------



## Frenchy99

Nice little head to mod ! Reverb work beautifully. Uses a pair of 6V6 Model M90PA The pots need a good cleaning. Great buy !

After a quick clean up:


----------



## KapnKrunch

You have turned that mess into a real prize!


----------



## Dom Polito

One of my go to rigs. Just a beauty.

Traynor YBA-1 Script Logo Stack


----------



## Frenchy99

These showed up for dirt cheap!


It was worth it just for these...


----------



## Frenchy99

Got my Garnet order in !!! 


Got me a bonus this time ! Sound by Garnet Baby !!! 


HNG^%$


----------



## Double A

Got the session man back from being serviced, 3 pronger in, death cap removed, reverb sounding lush! 

I know it's an acquired taste, but loving the fuzz circuit. Now If I could only figure out a way to set it so it sounds good without ear shattering volume, that would be a plus. That fuzz dial goes from 0 - tinnitus real quick.

Someone in Regina was selling a Herzog but think it went reaaaaaal quick.


----------



## bzrkrage

Forgot how awesome a Traynor YGM-3 into a 410 could sound. Straight in with a Strat.

Awesomely cool.


----------



## RustyCanuck

I came across these 2 on my travels this weekend, first Garnets for me! The silver one is a variation of a 15TR, could not find much info on it online.

The Granada is a nice little amp, 2x8" speakers, maybe 5 watts or so? No reverb on this one and the tremolo isn't working, but it breaks up nicely when cranked.

They have both been upgraded with a heavy duty cord with 3 prongs.

I haven't had a lot of time to get into them and won't soon, we're heading on a holiday this week.

I'll just put some pics up for all to enjoy, will split them up between 2 posts.


----------



## RustyCanuck

Granada pics-


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Cool score @RustyCanuck 

I've cleaned up and 3-pronged that Garnet Reverb unit I got a bit back. Very telephoney (and somehow wooly at extreme settings) - accentuates picking a lot which is sometimes cool. I am thinking it is the tank - weirdo no name supermini 2 spring with super long decay. There was originally some damping foam in there, which may have helped, but that has since crumbled away.

Measured the tank DCR to see what I should try replacing with (and if any tanks from other amps might work to try as proof of concept):

IN - 1.5 Ohmns 
OUT: 850 Ohms 

Now using the Accutronics chart (comparing tank Z spec to measured DCR) this should mean a direct replacement would be 8-10 Ohm input (depending if short or long tank - only short, type 8, will fit in the chassis of this thing, so 10) and 10-12k output (again, dep on short or long tank).










The problem is that the schem says 8 ohm in (fine) and 3k out. For a 2250 -2575 Ohm output tank the DCR should be around 200 ohms (vs 850). I wonder if this (Z mismatch) could be part of the reason for the telephoney-ness of the sound right now or if , like is often the case with Garnet, shit was not always consistent.

Another weird thing is that both in and out jacks/cables on the tank are grounded (but neither are connected to the tank wall). Inside the chassis there is no wire attached to either phono connector so I assume both are grounded via the chassis mount. Is it me or is that really weird?

I can find pics of 1st version Garnet Reverb Units with upgraded tanks online but no mention of what spec tank they used. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Frenchy99

@Granny Gremlin 

The schematic shows 8 ohms in and 3000 out. 


I think its the same tank as all the smaller head shell amps.


----------



## ga20t

Finally got myself one of these. It's pristine inside the chassis. I would like to order a 10" speaker from Next Gen (and some new cloth and piping for a new baffle) and then take it in to get the cap can changed and 3-prong installed. Hopefully then I'll have the speaker by the time the amp's done.

I'm having a difficult time deciding on a speaker as I haven't met many 10"s I've liked in a 1x configuration. Ideas for a full-sounding 10" with decent low end, perhaps a bit more efficient, that doesn't get brash or nasally? Thinking about the 10" Greenback but IDK.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> @Granny Gremlin
> 
> The schematic shows 8 ohms in and 3000 out.
> 
> 
> I think its the same tank as all the smaller head shell amps.


Yeah I saw that - my point is that the original tank, as measured, seems to indicate otherwise for the output at least. A DCR reading of 850 , according to Accutronics' chart indicates 10-12k output not 3k. So, what is correct, the schem (meaning the wrong spec tank is in the amp stock) or the tank (meaning the circuit was changed to match). The other possibility, of course, is that the DCR chart does not apply to this tank because it uses different transducers than Accutronics does/did.

I have never seen a tank like this on any amp, even my Rebel has a regular (Accutronics type 8) sized 3 spring (but made by OC, so unlabelled). I assume these baby tanks would have been used only on very early heads w reverb - haven't dated my reverb unit but it seems early even for v1. So I wonder if this is just the wrong part, like Gar did use some 10k output tanks in other models so he had it around and since not particularly well labeled, the wrong one was stuck in this reverb unit. Or the supplier sent him a batch including at least one wrong spec unit (again, not labelled so can't tell without measuring the DCR). 

Wondering if any of the tanks in my other amps would work (as a test to prove the point) - there's no schem for the Rebel PA90R that shows the reverb circuit (but just about everything else in the Garnet book I looked at just now does show a tranny there; most but not all labelled 8 ohm to the tank, output seems to always be 3k when labelled - less often than input, suppose it might not matter too much if the Z of the circuit after that is higher, like 1M , 3k vs 10 is not an issue maybe). The Sessionman FTR says 8 ohm input (output not labelled) so I can give that a try to see. It's tank is too big to fit, but as a test it should let me know - and that one might actually be a proper Accutronics tank - so will have the coded model number (crossed fingers). The one in my Sunn might work too (tube drive and tranny on the input) but the output might not be right since it uses solid state recovery. The Rebel has always had the nicest sounding reverb so really hope to test and measure that one - maybe the output Z does matter and that's my only one where it is actually correct (I always thought it was the pentode driver that did it). We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> I have never seen a tank like this on any amp, even my Rebel has a regular (Accutronics type 8) sized 3 spring (but made by OC, so unlabelled). I assume these baby tanks would have been used only on very early heads w reverb - haven't dated my reverb unit but it seems early even for v1. So I wonder if this is just the wrong part, like Gar did use some 10k output tanks in other models so he had it around and since not particularly well labeled, the wrong one was stuck in this reverb unit. Or the supplier sent him a batch including at least one wrong spec unit (again, not labelled so can't tell without measuring the DCR).


Some Garnet Reverb units were made with Japan pans. Saw these on some post. Read that replacements can be sourced from AccuBell. I don't have the specs, could not find them...

These seem to be the same pans as I have in my smaller PA heads...


----------



## Frenchy99

ga20t said:


> Finally got myself one of these. It's pristine inside the chassis. I would like to order a 10" speaker from Next Gen (and some new cloth and piping for a new baffle) and then take it in to get the cap can changed and 3-prong installed. Hopefully then I'll have the speaker by the time the amp's done.
> 
> I'm having a difficult time deciding on a speaker as I haven't met many 10"s I've liked in a 1x configuration. Ideas for a full-sounding 10" with decent low end, perhaps a bit more efficient, that doesn't get brash or nasally? Thinking about the 10" Greenback but IDK.


That's a nice one... I would try a British sound ...


----------



## Frenchy99

RustyCanuck said:


> The silver one is a variation of a 15TR, could not find much info on it online.


Those 15TR are amazing amps ! amazing distortion, a speaker upgrade opens it up...


----------



## jb welder

Granny Gremlin said:


> Wondering if any of the tanks in my other amps would work (as a test to prove the point)


I'd try any tank you have with 8ohm input impedance. Wrong utput Z is not going to damage anything. It's possible the funny reading on the output is due to something gone bad but probably not all that likely.
One thing is the ground scheme will need to match. I'm not clear about the grounding issues you mentioned, can you describe again as far as tank jacks insulated from tank shell and ground wires to amp circuit?


----------



## Frenchy99

@Granny Gremlin


You have the number on it.

Mine has no numbers on it...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> Some Garnet Reverb units were made with Japan pans. Saw these on some post. Read that replacements can be sourced from AccuBell. I don't have the specs, could not find them...
> 
> These seem to be the same pans as I have in my smaller PA heads...


That looks like what's in my Rebel - bigger - OC or other off brand version of a Type 8 Accutronics (think it's 3 spring but could be 2)



Frenchy99 said:


> @Granny Gremlin
> 
> here is a pan that Larry from Red Rock amps used
> 
> 
> You have the number on it.
> 
> Mine has no numbers on it...


From the model number that is 2k in and 600Ohm out - def not correct for this amp



jb welder said:


> I'd try any tank you have with 8ohm input impedance. Wrong utput Z is not going to damage anything. It's possible the funny reading on the output is due to something gone bad but probably not all that likely.
> One thing is the ground scheme will need to match. I'm not clear about the grounding issues you mentioned, can you describe again as far as tank jacks insulated from tank shell and ground wires to amp circuit?


- both cables are shielded and hard wired to tank. Neither shield connected to tank chassis.

- both jacks on the amp side are tip only wired up; assuming ground on both is via the (uninsulated) chassis mount. (edit: confirmed chassis ground with meter on both jacks)

So I assume I am looking for a tank that is grounded on both jacks (that is an option according to accutronics website), or either jack with ground connected to tank chassis, right?


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> From the model number that is 2k in and 600Ohm out - def not correct for this amp


Ohhh  I`ll delete this from my files.


----------



## jb welder

Granny Gremlin said:


> - both cables are shielded and hard wired to tank. Neither shield connected to tank chassis.
> 
> - both jacks on the amp side are tip only wired up; assuming ground on both is via the (uninsulated) chassis mount. (edit: confirmed chassis ground with meter on both jacks)
> 
> So I assume I am looking for a tank that is grounded on both jacks (that is an option according to accutronics website), or either jack with ground connected to tank chassis, right?


You want a tank that has both jacks insulated from tank casing. If I read it right, that is what you have now.
Last time I got a MOD tank, they had solder jumpers inside so you could re-configure tank jack insulation how ever you need.

Meantime, I think you can try it with any 8 ohm input tank you have, as it is not relying on any grounding through the tank case. Worst case if the ground scheme is wrong is you might get hum or squeal.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Well, the sessionman was at home so I checked the DCR on it's tank - 8 ohm in (4-6 R) and 2.5k (or 3k as Gar calls it) out (measured 185 Ohms). So that's, on paper what I need, aside from the ground scheme - it'll probably hum like a mofo due to loop (both jacks connected to tank chassis and then connected again at amp chassis when I hook it up to the 15R ) but it should prove the point if I can hear the tone well enough under the noise.

... Yeah that worked great; not even that noisey. Guess the recovery amp's input Z is high enough to take either 3k or 10k tank output without issue.


----------



## Lincoln

ga20t said:


> Finally got myself one of these. It's pristine inside the chassis. I would like to order a 10" speaker from Next Gen (and some new cloth and piping for a new baffle) and then take it in to get the cap can changed and 3-prong installed. Hopefully then I'll have the speaker by the time the amp's done.
> 
> I'm having a difficult time deciding on a speaker as I haven't met many 10"s I've liked in a 1x configuration. Ideas for a full-sounding 10" with decent low end, perhaps a bit more efficient, that doesn't get brash or nasally? Thinking about the 10" Greenback but IDK.


I had one of those "same" amps called a Celebrity. It was a single 12" with a 6L6 tube. Great little amp. Grab and go.

For a 10" speaker, check out all the speaker shoot-outs for Princeton Reverb & PR reissues, or Blues Junior. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well, the sessionman was at home so I checked the DCR on it's tank - 8 ohm in (4-6 R) and 2.5k (or 3k as Gar calls it) out (measured 185 Ohms). So that's, on paper what I need, aside from the ground scheme - it'll probably hum like a mofo due to loop (both jacks connected to tank chassis and then connected again at amp chassis when I hook it up to the 15R ) but it should prove the point if I can hear the tone well enough under the noise.
> 
> ... Yeah that worked great; not even that noisey. Guess the recovery amp's input Z is high enough to take either 3k or 10k tank output without issue.


Just putting this here for reference so I don't have to figure it out again:

The tank for most Garnets is:

8AB3C1B
___2 Medium decay (vs long above)

That's if you have a headshell that's shorter than 16.5" (long tank won't fit) e.g. 15R Reverb Unit or Rebel series. If you have a larger headshell (Sessionman for example) replace the leading 8 with a 4 (2 spring as stock) or 9 for 3 spring. I def recommend 3 spring. Still undecided on med or long decay; medium is safer but long might be cooler.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Don't think I've ever had all my Garnets at home all at once before. Also finished restoring/3 pronging the Reverb Unit (original tank - will look at getting an upgrade after the holidays)
and the 2x15 is new to me last Thursday.


----------



## laristotle

It's probably the camera angle, but, your EB3 looks like a toy compared to your RD Artist. lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The 


laristotle said:


> It's probably the camera angle, but, your EB3 looks like a toy compared to your RD Artist. lol


Well the EB is a shorty and the RD, in addition to the longer scale, is just huge due to the body shape - like look how far away the bridge is from the butt end. So not just the angle.


----------



## Frenchy99

Nice Garnets you got there ! 

That 215 cab would look killer for one of my amps ! 

You guy`s in TO have all the nice stuff...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Nice try @Frenchy99 , nobody's feeling the slightest bit sorry for you ;P


----------



## Lincoln

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nice try @Frenchy99 , nobody's feeling the slightest bit sorry for you ;P


that's for sure!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Huhm, well considerring that this is a copy of a somewhat obscure Marshall cab (according to the seller it goes with a Deputy II, so...) I am feeling rather strongly in my previous assertions that sometime in the early -mid 70s Gar reaslised his speaker cabs were basic and he needed to up his game... and like any smart man he looked at the state of the art from the US, but also, as he was expanding his horizons, to look across the pond as well, at British stuff. I have claimed that some Garnet cabs were copies of Acoustic Control Corp or Sunn designs, and that he also got inspiration from US speaker driver manufacturer suggested enclosure data sheets (see the tub series), but this is a first to me:










source (kijiji Calgary): Garnet Speaker Cabinet, mid-1970s, Deputy II Era, Guitar Amps | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji

And the OG Marshall:










Interesting to note that Gar didn;t just straight up copy it - the OG is sealed/acoustic suspension, but the Garnet is not - either bass reflex or maybe even a reflex horn (can't tell without better interior pics). This may be to offset the lack of bass response from the Marslands he was using vs the OG loaded with a heavy duty Celestion.

Also interesting is the Garnet-branded hardware


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Huhm, well considerring that this is a copy of a somewhat obscure Marshall cab (according to the seller it goes with a Deputy II, so...) I am feeling rather strongly in my previous assertions that sometime in the early -mid 70s Gar reaslised his speaker cabs were basic and he needed to up his game... and like any smart man he looked at the state of the art from the US, but also, as he was expanding his horizons, to look across the pond as well, at British stuff. I have claimed that some Garnet cabs were copies of Acoustic Control Corp or Sunn designs, and that he also got inspiration from US speaker driver manufacturer suggested enclosure data sheets (see the tub series), but this is a first to me:
> 
> View attachment 286692
> 
> 
> source (kijiji Calgary): Garnet Speaker Cabinet, mid-1970s, Deputy II Era, Guitar Amps | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> And the OG Marshall:
> 
> View attachment 286696
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that Gar didn;t just straight up copy it - the OG is sealed/acoustic suspension, but the Garnet is not - either bass reflex or maybe even a reflex horn (can't tell without better interior pics). This may be to offset the lack of bass response from the Marslands he was using vs the OG loaded with a heavy duty Celestion.
> 
> Also interesting is the Garnet-branded hardware


At first glance, my first thought was a PA sub for one of Garnets larger Disco PA systems Mid 70`s.

The Garnet handles were on the Dept II combo`s, hence the reference.


----------



## RustyCanuck

Some really amazing stuff in this thread, loving it!



Frenchy99 said:


> Those 15TR are amazing amps ! amazing distortion, a speaker upgrade opens it up...


What's recommended speaker-wise with these amps? I haven't done much in the way of speaker swaps as of yet, is there a budget friendly upgrade that makes sense?


----------



## Frenchy99

@Granny Gremlin after digging in my files, found this info on the cab you posted.


----------



## Frenchy99

RustyCanuck said:


> Some really amazing stuff in this thread, loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> What's recommended speaker-wise with these amps? I haven't done much in the way of speaker swaps as of yet, is there a budget friendly upgrade that makes sense?


Investing in a new speaker is always a good Idea, which one,?!?... That all depends on your taste. Thats a big debate on every forum. I say, go with your budget.


----------



## faracaster

RustyCanuck said:


> Granada pics-


Picked this up at Paul's Boutique this afternoon. 
My first Garnet Stencil amp.
I thought I'd seen this in this thread before. (almost) Twining up with RustyCanuck's Granada, here's a Vagabond labeled version.
Controls on the front on this one, tremolo, 2 x 8" speakers. 
I'm diggin' the T.Eaton Co. label on the rear.


----------



## laristotle

Seeing that Vagabond opened up my childhood memories.
That's the first amp that I owned, along with a Marlin SG, that I received for xmas.
I was 11 yrs old.


----------



## laristotle

This is what happened to the guitar. lol


----------



## Hell Hound

Garnet Rebel Deluxe 6L6. Dave Robinson installed a MV and this thing is great.
Cab is Derrick Bell 18x18 with optional open/closed back. Baltic birch. The speaker is a vintage Jensen P15n. In my experience, alnicos sound better with my Garnets. The amp cranked is too powerful for the speaker but with the MV it's a great club gigging amp + cab combo.
Forgot to mention that the cab has a 12" adaptor ring which I have yet to use.


----------



## Buzz

Anyone played a Garnet Deputy?


----------



## Frenchy99

Buzz said:


> Anyone played a Garnet Deputy?



Got me a Dept 2 … sounds great !


----------



## bzrkrage

Buzz said:


> Anyone played a Garnet Deputy?


I have aDeputy 1 (50watt) being serviced by Uncle Mike, should be home soon(ish)


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Riddle:

Canadian amp but not a Traynor.

Not a Garnet (or a stencil thereof ya nerds), but made in Manitoba.

Styled like a brownface; not a Pepco.

What is it?


----------



## bzrkrage

Electroglide? (Bill rocks!)


Granny Gremlin said:


> What is it?


----------



## Buzz

Kiel amp


----------



## Buzz

Frenchy99 said:


> Got me a Dept 2 … sounds great !


Cool!! Does it sound like Garnet with Marshall crunch ? Do you need to get it super loud to sound good?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

bzrkrage said:


> Electroglide? (Bill rocks!)





Buzz said:


> Kiel amp


Cool guesses, but I suppose I shoulda said vintage explicitly. Never heard of Johnson before this morning.


----------



## jb welder

Granny Gremlin said:


> Cool guesses, but I suppose I shoulda said vintage explicitly. Never heard of Johnson before this morning.


I was going to say Johnson, and wondered if you came across the name in that other Johnson thread?
The one I worked on had Celestion branded speaker and output transformer. Made me wonder if they maybe supplied some kind of kit or something. The eyelet board was like wood paneling.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

jb welder said:


> I was going to say Johnson, and wondered if you came across the name in that other Johnson thread?
> The one I worked on had Celestion branded speaker and output transformer. Made me wonder if they maybe supplied some kind of kit or something. The eyelet board was like wood paneling.


Weird, totally missed that thread. Recent one? I came across this guy at Pauls' Boutique.

With import parts like that, musta been a pricey amp for the time. Also interesting that they apparently named the amp model after the parts/kit supplier.


----------



## Frenchy99

Buzz said:


> Cool!! Does it sound like Garnet with Marshall crunch ? Do you need to get it super loud to sound good?


Its too loud for me to open it up for practice. It does have a very nice tone. Any tube amp sounds better when fully opened... HNG^%$


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> I came across this guy at Pauls' Boutique.


Any chances on getting the asking price ? 

Based on stories, Gar (Garnet)worked with this gentlemean several times in the past. Never came across on of these... one day ...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> Any chances on getting the asking price ?
> 
> Based on stories, Gar (Garnet)worked with this gentlemean several times in the past. Never came across on of these... one day ...


I looked but I forget.

Not on their website yet so must be a recent acquisition. You can call/email to ask; they're friendly (also they ship and will neg on price but IIRC this was a consignment item so they have less wiggle room unless they call the owner - if it really is new and owner won't budge on price I suggest calling back in a month or 3 and trying again when the thing hasn't moved):

phone: 416-603-9477
email: [email protected]

FYI they still have that 4x12 Sessionman combo, and a really cool stencil combo with trem and verb (forget what brand, but I considered it myself at $300ish)


----------



## Buzz

Is the Garnet Deputy like the Marshall JTM45?


----------



## bzrkrage

Just got mine back! Will let you know when I let it rip tomorrow.


Buzz said:


> the Garnet Deputy like the Marshall JTM45


----------



## Pronto

Buzz said:


> Anyone played a Garnet Deputy?


I got one back in December. It is a fantastic amp and with the EL34's sounds just like the Marshall, through my 190A cab. Like the Marshall, you need to get the volume up to get the overdrive, but it's worth it! Sounds great clean too.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Pronto said:


> I got one back in December. It is a fantastic amp and with the EL34's sounds just like the Marshall, through my 190A cab. Like the Marshall, you need to get the volume up to get the overdrive, but it's worth it! Sounds great clean too.


Pics please. The easiest way is to get a Gold membership...


----------



## bolero

Granny Gremlin said:


> Cool guesses, but I suppose I shoulda said vintage explicitly. Never heard of Johnson before this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 298740
> View attachment 298744
> View attachment 298746


 wow never seen one of them before, read/heard about them somewhere though. thx for the pics!!


----------



## Hammerhands

I had a Deputy a longtime ago, a 1x15. I wish I had it again.

There was a write up on Johnson on The Tone Lizard website...let me see.

Tales From The Tone Lounge; Made In Canada- Johnson Amplifiers


----------



## KapnKrunch

Hammerhands said:


> I had a Deputy a longtime ago, a 1x15. I wish I had it again.
> 
> There was a write up on Johnson on The Tone Lizard website...let me see.
> 
> [URL="http://web.archive.org/web/20101130104346/http://tone-lizard.com/Johnson_Amplifiers.
> O


Thanks for the read. Do you know Randy?


----------



## Hammerhands

I met him at a bar once and had him work on some Garnet Guillotines. I have some other projects I'm probably going to have him work on.

I had been on the Tone Lizard website quite a bit, but I had no idea who he was when I met him at the bar, or that was a local website.

It was just after Gar passed and I said I got to know Gar a little bit, whenever I had an amp in, he would spend a half-hour or more talking with me. Randy replied he had lunch with Gar every Saturday!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Yeah they were buddies. I left a couple of really old amps with Gar as gifts. One of them, an old movie theatre amp with two HUGE 6L6, was for Randy, but I think Gar kept it for himself. What a guy! We all loved him. I only met him a couple of times and I have never met Randy.


----------



## Paul Running

Anybody own a Traynor MarkIII YGL3-3A?


----------



## Frenchy99

Paul Running said:


> Anybody own a Traynor MarkIII YGL3-3A?


I have a few... 

Watcha need ?


----------



## bolero

Buzz said:


> Is the Garnet Deputy like the Marshall JTM45?


 I would say it's more like a mid 70's brighter Marshall sound. but even brighter (!!)

my theory is the bright cap/circuit in the Deputy is so high because of the Marsland speakers they usually used, which were pretty muddy compared to Celestions


----------



## oneflatnote

My new Session Man. Picked up for $250 needed a couple tubes wiggled and a pot cleaned to get up and running ☺ Came with vintage tubes and good testing Mullard 6CA7 XF3s. 

Sounds amazing.


----------



## Frenchy99

oneflatnote said:


> My new Session Man. Picked up for $250 needed a couple tubes wiggled and a pot cleaned to get up and running ☺ Came with vintage tubes and good testing Mullard 6CA7 XF3s.
> 
> Sounds amazing.


Wow ! Great deal and its in great condition !

Scoooore….


----------



## oneflatnote

Frenchy99 said:


> Wow ! Great deal and its in great condition !
> 
> Scoooore….


Thanks. It was a little bit noisy (tube sockets needed cleaning and a noisy pot) but actually has no noise for original filter supply. Needs a couple knobs if anyone knows where to source the 70s knobs


----------



## Frenchy99

oneflatnote said:


> Thanks. It was a little bit noisy (tube sockets needed cleaning and a noisy pot) but actually has no noise for original filter supply. Needs a couple knobs if anyone knows where to source the 70s knobs



Order direct from Garnet amps, you can get yourself a new logo while your at it !

mailto:[email protected]

Restoration Parts - Welcome to garnetamps.com - Home of the Garnet™ Amplifier Company


----------



## oneflatnote

Frenchy99 said:


> Order direct from Garnet amps, you can get yourself a new logo while your at it !
> 
> mailto:[email protected]
> 
> Restoration Parts - Welcome to garnetamps.com - Home of the Garnet™ Amplifier Company


Much obliged.


----------



## Lincoln

Steal of a deal!! Good find.


----------



## Double A

Anyone have recommendations for a good replacement reverb tank for a Garnet Jammer? Just picked one up and the stock reverb is a little clanky


----------



## Granny Gremlin

oneflatnote said:


> Much obliged.


Last I looked they only had the mushroom knobs (used until 75) not the later ones. From yer pics you have the later ones (Sessionman was in prod til 82). Doesn't hurt to ask I suppose.

If I were you I would find the closest approximation (or that tickle yer fancy) and buy a whole brand new set (keep the originals).

These are some good sources (nriher have those exact knobs; not sure you can get them anymore):

Knobs - Hardware
- cheapest anywhere
- shipping can take a frick long time but rlly cheap (coupla bux)

Knobs - Love My Switches
- have some higher end stuff but it is more exopensive (also cheaper things)
- US based vs Asian so faster shipping, but USPS so costs much more

in either case check out their other products (Tayda has pedal boxes, cheaper than Love My Switches, which also has good cheap pedal power supplies and daisy chain cables, see also multipacks of 6" pedal patches)


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> Last I looked they only had the mushroom knobs (used until 76) not the later ones.


He had some of theses when I asked last year. You have to ask him by email.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> He had some of theses when I asked last year. You have to ask him by email.


Figured he might, which is why I said to ask, but since the knobs he lists on the website are the other ones, one will have to be very clear.


----------



## jim959

Hi folks! I am aologise for disturbing the discussion about the amps themselves but I have been looking to try out one of the "newer" ygl amps, I have been lurking the forum for a while but seems like I still dont have enough credentials to post an ad, so if anyone has a YGL1/2 for sale, let me know!


----------



## KapnKrunch

jim959 said:


> Hi folks! I am aologise for disturbing the discussion about the amps themselves but I have been looking to try out one of the "newer" ygl amps, I have been lurking the forum for a while but seems like I still dont have enough credentials to post an ad, so if anyone has a YGL1 for sale, let me know!


Get the Gold Membership. Its cheap. Opens up many options in the Forum.

Tried a YGL2 in two stores. Wonderful product. All a guy needs.


----------



## jim959

KapnKrunch said:


> Get the Gold Membership. Its cheap. Opens up many options in the Forum.
> 
> Tried a YGL2 in two stores. Wonderful product. All a guy needs.


Will do then, I had assumedthe gold status came from something else, would have never guessed it was the payed membership! I tried to cotnact the the forum staff but they had not responded yet as to how I could posta thread. Thank mate!


Sorry for messing up the thread so far, thank you guys!


----------



## Double A

Double A said:


> Anyone have recommendations for a good replacement reverb tank for a Garnet Jammer? Just picked one up and the stock reverb is a little clanky


Fyi stock part is an OC Electronics Folded Line Type 72 if anyone is familiar.


----------



## Verne

At the moment I have a YGM-4, YF-10 410 (Thanks again DaveT) and a recent trade acquisition YGL-3. So quite accidentally I managed to gather 3 pieces of Canadiana. Two of which are both local to John Bellone's. The cab being what appears to be a club owned piece of gear from many years ago. Haven't fully played with the YGL-3 yet, but that's coming. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Verne said:


> At the moment I have a YGM-4, YF-10 410 (Thanks again DaveT) and a recent trade acquisition YGL-3. So quite accidentally I managed to gather 3 pieces of Canadiana. Two of which are both local to John Bellone's. The cab being what appears to be a club owned piece of gear from many years ago. Haven't fully played with the YGL-3 yet, but that's coming. Really looking forward to this one.


I also have the YGM3 and the YGM4. Good amps for the money. They have decent headroom for low power amps. And EL84's are not too expensive. I haven't tried any dirty sounds in either, but I probably should see how they fare against amps I have dedicated to dirt. My fave feature is the tremolo which I activate with momentary switches for embellishments here and there. Congrats, every Canadian guitarist should have one of them!


----------



## JonnyD

Picked this 73 or so ygm-3 up a few months ago. Changed a few crusty resistors, new preamp tubes and installed a brand new celestion blue a few days ago. I also cut the presence cap from the circuit. The stock marshland speaker actually sounded pretty good but had a rattle. I removed it to install the new speaker and found the voice coil cone fell off. Glued it back on but installed the new speaker anyway. 

The blue is crazy bright right now, hopefully it will break in sooner than later. Usually ran this amp with the boost on, volume between 3-4, bass and treble flat. With the blue I have the bass at 6-7 and the treble at 3-4. Still sound good but lacking bottom end. Hopefully the break in of the speaker will help.


----------



## Frenchy99

Nice looking speaker.

Hopefully youll get it there to your liking.


----------



## JonnyD

Thanks. It definitely has to be broken in from what google is saying.


----------



## Krfrieh

Just picked up this Pax footswitch. Pax was one of many Garnet amp stencil names. This would work on a 15TR combo stencil and probably others with dual input jacks.


----------



## Dom Polito

I swear we used to sell these back in the day when I worked for a music distributor.


----------



## Krfrieh

Hello Dom


----------



## Dom Polito

Hello Kirk.


----------



## Krfrieh

Anyone ever owned a Pan Duo-matic made by Garnet in the 1970s? Model T100F (F for the built in fuzz circuit). Might be the rarest of the rare.


----------



## Dom Polito

hmm I know Pan was a Garnet Stencil amp. Ive owned many stencils as well as garnet badged. But not the one in question.


----------



## PDanny82

Hi everyone - long time reader of the Traynor/Garnet threads here, and first time poster! Quick question that maybe someone can help me with - I've recently scooped up a Garnet Mini Bass combo. I was surprised to find when I picked it up that it was NOT dual 6v6s, but dual 6L6s. Anyone heard of this or know anything about it? The chassis is stenciled 6L6 as well.
Thanks for all the great info
Dan


----------



## KapnKrunch

PDanny82 said:


> Hi everyone - long time reader of the Traynor/Garnet threads here, and first time poster! Quick question that maybe someone can help me with - I've recently scooped up a Garnet Mini Bass combo. I was surprised to find when I picked it up that it was NOT dual 6v6s, but dual 6L6s. Anyone heard of this or know anything about it? The chassis is stenciled 6L6 as well.
> Thanks for all the great info
> Dan


Cool. This will be interesting.


----------



## Frenchy99

PDanny82 said:


> Hi everyone - long time reader of the Traynor/Garnet threads here, and first time poster! Quick question that maybe someone can help me with - I've recently scooped up a Garnet Mini Bass combo. I was surprised to find when I picked it up that it was NOT dual 6v6s, but dual 6L6s. Anyone heard of this or know anything about it? The chassis is stenciled 6L6 as well.
> Thanks for all the great info
> Dan


Cool !

First for me... Mine have 6V6`s in them...

Can you post pics of yours ? and can you post the number of your output transformer. Want to compare with the schematic.


----------



## Lincoln

I've seen that a lot in the Rebel series PA's. Some had 6V6's, some had 6L6's. I was never able to figure out what the magic formula was.


----------



## PDanny82

https://photos.app.goo.gl/gbFy9XVtJfTBhtYU7
I hope this link works - I'm a full on guitar forum noobie.


----------



## traynor_garnet

This is hardly uncommon. Gar would often switch out for 6V6s or 6L6s in various circuits, Literally I think it depended on what he had sitting around the shop at any given time.

TG




PDanny82 said:


> Hi everyone - long time reader of the Traynor/Garnet threads here, and first time poster! Quick question that maybe someone can help me with - I've recently scooped up a Garnet Mini Bass combo. I was surprised to find when I picked it up that it was NOT dual 6v6s, but dual 6L6s. Anyone heard of this or know anything about it? The chassis is stenciled 6L6 as well.
> Thanks for all the great info
> Dan


----------



## PDanny82

traynor_garnet said:


> This is hardly uncommon. Gar would often switch out for 6V6s or 6L6s in various circuits, Literally I think it depended on what he had sitting around the shop at any given time.
> 
> TG


I hadn't been able to turn up anything about a 6L6 version on the old internets, so I was trying to peg some info on it. What would the overall wattage be with 2 6L6s? I was hoping for a 15 Watter and this seems much louder. Great tone though, and dead quiet noise floor. Would the schematic be much different from 6v6 to 6L6? 
Thanks TG
Dan


----------



## Frenchy99

Hey Dan!

Thanks for posting those additional pictures. Even if you are using 6L6 tubes in the amp, your Transformers are the exact same ones as all the 6V6 amp from Garnet. So, you can run both tubes but your amp will remain an 18 watts amp.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PDanny82

Thanks for the group think everyone. I've been test driving the amp for a little over a week, and I think it's a keeper. Great smooth blues tone that pairs up very well with my John Mayer tone inspired board. I like it well enough that it's booted my YBA-1 Tribute out of top spot as my favourite amp, and booted my former number 2 ('76 YGM3) into the storage room! If only it had reverb!
Thanks again!
Dan


----------



## Frenchy99

Well this morning saw this for sale:









The add stated 100 watts PA, tweeter set and two 212 cabs... I was intrigued so went to get it.

Once home:









The cabs are two are YCS-2 coloms cut in half. Original speakers inside. Nicely cut and refinished. easy to carry small like this.









There are 2 reasons why I bought these. 

First, wanted a set of these symbiance tweeters. I had some and sold them long ago.

Second , the coloms had 2 logos that I needed to finish off two of my Traynor heads.

I keep buying gear to get the logos but the items are to nice to strip... with these, I wont have a problem taking the logos ! … lol


----------



## Frenchy99

I`m going to be able to complete the two bottom ones on the pic.










Need 4 knobs to complete the top one now... its never ends...


----------



## Frenchy99

I saw an add this weekend with these YSC-7A and went and pick them up based of the cool factor...


----------



## greco

Those look AMAZING! 

VERY, VERY COOL

Do you know the year they were manufactured?

CONGRATS!


----------



## Frenchy99

greco said:


> Those look AMAZING!
> 
> VERY, VERY COOL
> 
> Do you know the year they were manufactured?
> 
> CONGRATS!


These came out in 1978 if I remember correctly. They sound really good with a mic !

Previous owner had them in a church for the last 30 years.


----------



## Lincoln

Agreed. Very cool.


----------



## greco

Frenchy99 said:


> Previous owner had them in a church for the last 30 years.


Heavenly sounds from cabs that are blessed?


----------



## Frenchy99

I kind of regret going with the small bose double cube for speakers in my living room... to add these as speakers is gonna be a hard sell to the wife ! ... lol


----------



## Frenchy99

This popped up for sale so I had to go and get them... YSC-1 Towers are 1967 models, YT-15 cab is a 1968. 




























All speakers inside are original.


----------



## thesaunders

Hello All, 
New kid in town - My bass rig is a Traynor Bass Master Oct '76!
Now, this was a basement rescue off a guy and it is far from stock. It has a single 15" Eminence Big Ben Red Coat and a Plexi mod, but let me say - it sounds CLEAR and CLEAN. Huge sound - it's perfect for me!


----------



## Markus 1

thesaunders said:


> Hello All,
> New kid in town - My bass rig is a Traynor Bass Master Oct '76!
> Now, this was a basement rescue off a guy and it is far from stock. It has a single 15" Eminence Big Ben Red Coat and a Plexi mod, but let me say - it sounds CLEAR and CLEAN. Huge sound - it's perfect for me!
> View attachment 324613


So it's a yba4, correct?
My absolute favourite combo amp


----------



## thesaunders

Markus 1 said:


> So it's a yba4, correct?
> My absolute favourite combo amp


That is correct! It is a solid combo!


----------



## Double A

Any thoughts on speaker replacements for a Revolution II? Was thinking maybe a Weber 12F125 (60s Jensen). Interested to hear what others have tried in Revs before and the results.


----------



## thesaunders

Double A said:


> Any thoughts on speaker replacements for a Revolution II? Was thinking maybe a Weber 12F125 (60s Jensen). Interested to hear what others have tried in Revs before and the results.


I feel like the Weber would fender iit up a bit? I really like the sound the Big Ben gives me, it's very "Brit sounding" - cause we're musician and speak in weird terms. It's like an Orange and a Fender had a baby - so super clear but still that "WOW" of the orange.
Again that could make total sense or also none ... you be the judge!


----------



## ga20t

Double A said:


> Any thoughts on speaker replacements for a Revolution II? Was thinking maybe a Weber 12F125 (60s Jensen). Interested to hear what others have tried in Revs before and the results.


I like the Celestion A-type best of all for my Rev I, and the original ceramic Marslands in my Rev III.


----------



## Hell Hound

NAD! YGM 4 Studio Mate. Just picked this up. Got it from the original owner. Very big, warm and vintage sounding. Breaks up well - raunchy with humbuckers. Has all the original tubes except for a GE 12ax7 in V2. Reverb and trem all work. Pots a bit scratchy and I'm bring it into my tech for a check up soon.
How the heck do you get into the cab of these things? Hah. The speakers sound good as is but at some point I'd like to get some Webers in there. They need a Canadian dealer.
Very happy with it. The 4x8's pair well with my slide. My fuzz pedal sounds great with this amp.

[url=https://imgur.com/wC0J57L][/URL]

[url=https://imgur.com/s3JNFCp][/URL]

[url=https://imgur.com/ZL0wUJl][/URL]


----------



## Lincoln

top of the cabinet (panel) lifts off on those ones, Great setup for working on.


----------



## Hell Hound

Lincoln said:


> top of the cabinet (panel) lifts off on those ones, Great setup for working on.


What about the speaker cab?


----------



## Tone Chaser

To get at the speakers, you need to pull off the speaker grill. They should be front loaded.


----------



## Hell Hound

Tone Chaser said:


> To get at the speakers, you need to pull off the speaker grill. They should be front loaded.


Thanks. So it just pops out with a bit of work?


----------



## Frenchy99

Hell Hound said:


> Thanks. So it just pops out with a bit of work?


These had a metal plate under the Traynor logo so you could pull on the logo to remove the front grill. the grill itself is held in place with 4 pieces of velcro, one in each corner.


----------



## Hell Hound

Frenchy99 said:


> These had a metal plate under the Traynor logo so you could pull on the logo to remove the front grill. the grill itself is held in place with 4 pieces of velcro, one in each corner.


Cool. So i opened it up and the speakers are smooth coned which probably helps contribute to the overall warm tone. These speakers, to my ear, really sound quite nice. The cleans are beautiful especially on the bridge pickup. At this point I don't think they need to be changed but it's more curiosity to hear how other speakers would perform in this amp.


----------



## Frenchy99

An interesting video on the Traynor YBA3 compared to the 66 bassman


----------



## StevieMac

Quick question: Any idea on an approximate _fair_ price on the '67 YGM-2 Guitar Mate combo. I encountered someone with this amp in super clean condition. It had been re-tubed, a grounded AC cord was added, and the speaker was replaced. I'm purchasing some other gear from this fellow and just wondered if this might be worth tossing into the mix. I suspect @Frenchy99 will know something about what a "good" deal for one would look like but will take info from anyone. Thoughts?


----------



## Dom Polito

I say yes!


----------



## Frenchy99

These days, if you can generally get one for $400 or less its a good deal.

I still hunt them for less mind you.


----------



## Dom Polito

Here's an example on the retail side: Traynor YGM-2 | Paul's Boutique


----------



## StevieMac

Ok, he has 2 of them actually and I think he was asking $500 for one that was pretty much mint. I'm going to post something about this over on kijiji Alerts ( Traynor & Garnet amps up for grabs... ) as he has other items that may be of interest as well. Thanks!


----------



## Lincoln

I thought I saw one on Edmonton area Kijiji about a week ago for either $400 or $450. I just looked and it's gone. I thought that was a good deal. I've seen them as high as $750 asking


----------



## ga20t

I've noticed they don't last long at all @ $450-$550, sit a bit longer at ~$600 and don't move period @ $700+. $375 was the lowest I've seen in the last ten years, maybe two or three examples. A serviced one in nice nick is still a bargain to me at $700 (well, the reverb model anyways).


----------



## bzrkrage

Bumped into an “old friend” at the Buy & Sell in Calgary.....

the cab is a YT-15, amd she’s a ‘73 by my dating codes...


----------



## basementfind

Greetings! Helping my cousin move today and came across this. I had forgotten about it, but remember coveting it since I was a kid. It's been sitting unused for years, nay, decades. Needs a serious cleaning/reconditioning. Powered it on and got enough of a signal through it to find everything including trem and reverb working. Based on the serial #, I'm guessing a 1976/77 build date and the specs are all listed nicely on Garnet's website. One thing stands out to me.... I cannot find an example of a white version or even a real description as to why it is that way. Is this a special edition or some such thing with the white wrap on it?

Any info that any of you wonderful souls out there could provide would be immensely appreciated. Now that this lovely thing is finally in my possession, I want to know as much about it as possible!  Cheers!


----------



## Dom Polito

Its called Showbiz White I believe. I have the Herzof version.


----------



## basementfind

Dom Polito said:


> Its called Showbiz White I believe. I have the Herzof version.


Thanks!

Showbiz White.... Christ, now I have fat Elvis and his white jumpsuit in my head.... I saw a quick quote on a website somewhere about the white being a bit of a rarity. I sure as shootin' can't find any pics of a white session man on the interwebs... Everything I've seen is black. Safe to assume the only difference is the colour of the wrap and the internals would all be identical, i.e. not a special edition or anything? (if you happen to know...)


----------



## Dom Polito

basementfind said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Showbiz White.... Christ, now I have fat Elvis and his white jumpsuit in my head.... I saw a quick quote on a website somewhere about the white being a bit of a rarity. I sure as shootin' can't find any pics of a white session man on the interwebs... Everything I've seen is black. Safe to assume the only difference is the colour of the wrap and the internals would all be identical, i.e. not a special edition or anything? (if you happen to know...)


Lol! I like showbiz white, maybe you should sell it to me  to match my showbiz white Herzog 😬


----------



## ga20t

basementfind said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Showbiz White.... Christ, now I have fat Elvis and his white jumpsuit in my head.... I saw a quick quote on a website somewhere about the white being a bit of a rarity. I sure as shootin' can't find any pics of a white session man on the interwebs... Everything I've seen is black. Safe to assume the only difference is the colour of the wrap and the internals would all be identical, i.e. not a special edition or anything? (if you happen to know...)


There was (is?) one in showbiz white for sale on the Calgary classifieds. Only other I've seen. That's a cool amp.

Edit, here: Garnet "the session man" 1970's tube w/tremolo reverb and more | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## basementfind

Dom Polito said:


> Lol! I like showbiz white, maybe you should sell it to me  to match my showbiz white Herzog 😬


This amp is definitely prettier than Fat Elvis! I'm gonna clean it up, see if everything works and go from there. Who knows.... Maybe we'll talk about giving it a new home at a later date...


----------



## basementfind

ga20t said:


> There was (is?) one in showbiz white for sale on the Calgary classifieds. Only other I've seen. That's a cool amp.
> 
> Edit, here: Garnet "the session man" 1970's tube w/tremolo reverb and more | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji


Ah, thanks for that link. Definitely a great looking amp. Sounds pretty sweet/versatile on youtube too... Hopefully, with a good cleaning, everything works. Would love to keep it original.


----------



## basementfind

Hoping someone out there can help.... Trying to remove the head from the Session Man I posted earlier in this thread (end of previous page) to make sure everything is a-ok on the inside, however... I removed the top rear cover and then the four retaining bolts from the top of the amp that hold the head in place and assumed it would just slide out but it seems to be fastened(?) at the top front. The face plate pivots bottom out but the top remains in place and will not budge with light pressure/wiggling. First time I've tried to pull apart an amp and I don't want to damage anything on this beauty!

Can anyone offer any tips on how to proceed?


----------



## ga20t

basementfind said:


> Hoping someone out there can help.... Trying to remove the head from the Session Man I posted earlier in this thread (end of previous page) to make sure everything is a-ok on the inside, however... I removed the top rear cover and then the four retaining bolts from the top of the amp that hold the head in place and assumed it would just slide out but it seems to be fastened(?) at the top front. The face plate pivots bottom out but the top remains in place and will not budge with light pressure/wiggling. First time I've tried to pull apart an amp and I don't want to damage anything on this beauty!
> 
> Can anyone offer any tips on how to proceed?
> 
> View attachment 341819
> View attachment 341820


Mine was a head, but I had to lay mine face down on a bed to support everything and then remove the baffle first (long bit helps). The 4 bolts should do it, but in my case the control panel was just wedged in there tightly due to baffle expansion/whatever. Worst case is that'll provide a better look at what's going on. The chassis is a heavy sucker.


----------



## basementfind

ga20t said:


> Mine was a head, but I had to lay mine face down on a bed to support everything and then remove the baffle first (long bit helps). The 4 bolts should do it, but in my case the control panel was just wedged in there tightly due to baffle expansion/whatever. Worst case is that'll provide a better look at what's going on. The chassis is a heavy sucker.


Ah, so.... The baffle comes off. _That _may be my hang up! I also laid it down on a soft surface before loosening off the bolts. No sense fighting gravity too  I'll give it a go with that extra step added in and update afterwards. Many thanks for the info!


----------



## basementfind

Here's the label off the reverb unit. Read carefully...


----------



## basementfind

ga20t said:


> Mine was a head, but I had to lay mine face down on a bed to support everything and then remove the baffle first (long bit helps). The 4 bolts should do it, but in my case the control panel was just wedged in there tightly due to baffle expansion/whatever. Worst case is that'll provide a better look at what's going on. The chassis is a heavy sucker.


OK.... Stupid question: Does the head come out the back or front? Seems designed for install/removal from the back....


----------



## bzrkrage

basementfind said:


> OK.... Stupid question: Does the head come out the back or front? Seems designed for install/removal from the back....


Back. Remove all tubes first! All screws off the top, the “guts” should slide out the back area.


----------



## ga20t

basementfind said:


> OK.... Stupid question: Does the head come out the back or front? Seems designed for install/removal from the back....


It's designed to be removed from the back. Loosening or removing the baffle just makes it easier if that's what's pinching it. Can't recall if the baffle mounting strips would stop it exiting the front. I put mine face down on a soft bed, supported the chassis while I removed the nuts and bolts, and removed it from the back IIRC.


----------



## basementfind

ga20t said:


> It's designed to be removed from the back. Loosening or removing the baffle just makes it easier if that's what's pinching it. Can't recall if the baffle mounting strips would stop it exiting the front. I put mine face down on a soft bed, supported the chassis while I removed the nuts and bolts, and removed it from the back IIRC.


Haha! Thanks for clarifying. That's what I thought. Alrighty then.... Back to it!

Cheers!


----------



## basementfind

bzrkrage said:


> Back. Remove all tubes first! All screws off the top, the “guts” should slide out the back area.


Tubes out first. CHECK! Thanks for that


----------



## basementfind

Got it! I just needed to be a little more forceful. There was a small adhesive rubber strip along the top of the head that sealed it to the cabinet. Once that seal broke, out it came. So clean inside...  

Muchas gracias, señors!


----------



## basementfind

I'm back again.... Ordered a matching set of fresh JJ tubes and am now looking at options for replacing the speakers in the Session Man above. A pair of Celestion Vintage 30s are for sale locally on kijiji:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca













Celestion - Vintage 30 - 16 Ohm


Celestion - Vintage 30 - 16 Ohm




www.long-mcquade.com





Can anyone give me advice on whether these would be a good match for the amp? I notice the speakers are 16ohm and the amp is 4 or 8(?), if I'm understanding things correctly. I have no basic understanding of this stuff... What would be the effect of having 'mismatched' speakers in there, if that is the correct term....?

Many thanks in advance for any info that anyone can provide!


----------



## ga20t

basementfind said:


> I'm back again.... Ordered a matching set of fresh JJ tubes and am now looking at options for replacing the speakers in the Session Man above. A pair of Celestion Vintage 30s are for sale locally on kijiji:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celestion - Vintage 30 - 16 Ohm
> 
> 
> Celestion - Vintage 30 - 16 Ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me advice on whether these would be a good match for the amp? I notice the speakers are 16ohm and the amp is 4 or 8(?), if I'm understanding things correctly. I have no basic understanding of this stuff... What would be the effect of having 'mismatched' speakers in there, if that is the correct term....?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any info that anyone can provide!


If you wire two 16Ω speakers in _parallel _it'll give you an 8Ω load. You just need to move the Session Man's wire to the 8Ω screw and you're good to go. I liked both the WGS Invader 50 and the Celestion A-type with my Session Man.


----------



## basementfind

ga20t said:


> If you wire two 16Ω speakers in _parallel _it'll give you an 8Ω load. You just need to move the Session Man's wire to the 8Ω screw and you're good to go. I liked both the WGS Invader 50 and the Celestion A-type with my Session Man.
> 
> View attachment 342174


Once again, GA, you are the man (person)! I'm gonna give these Vintage 30s a go since they are at such a good price point. I can always flip them if I don't like 'em...

Thanks again for the most valuable info! Getting more and more excited to hear this thing once it's up and running again... Eeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## bzrkrage

New to me!
Traynor Gi-212 (dating Oct’74) will match my YBA-1 nicely!


----------



## Bobbie G

I have a YBA-1 and absolutely love it. Slightly modded and very LOUD. I think I'm ready for another Traynor. Looking for vintage lower wattage, It's between a YBA-2B and a YGM-3. I'm wondering if someone can help me out with a comparison, or opinion on which is better.


----------



## Paul Running

Bobbie G said:


> I have a YBA-1 and absolutely love it. Slightly modded and very LOUD. I think I'm ready for another Traynor. Looking for vintage lower wattage, It's between a YBA-2B and a YGM-3. I'm wondering if someone can help me out with a comparison, or opinion on which is better.


Do you have a preference for output tubes? 6V6 or 6BQ5. Depending on the year and model, it may have either tube type. The schematics below show YBA-2s, one with 6V6s and one with 6BQ5s, one fixed-bias and the other is cathode-bias...your choice:


----------



## Bobbie G

No preference really, I've owned a few el84 amps. Maz 18, Vox ac30, Genz Benz Black Pearl and enjoyed all of them. I've never owned a 6v6 amp.


----------



## Paul Running

Well, if you could try an amp with a 6V6 it would help with an informed decision. If you find one and like to tinker, you can re-tube either one to 6BQ5 or 6V6...both models would be good candidates for modification and hot-rodding.


----------



## bzrkrage

Good week, found a few “goodies”
A Garnet 2212 212 cab, a Traynor TS-98 & a Traynor Group One VC head.


----------



## Bobbie G

Found a cheap YBA-2B, one with the EL84s.
Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## bzrkrage

So the pots needs a spray clean, I opened the Group One VC, had the schematics in a brown envelope, never touched. 5page booklet. By the parts dates ‘73-‘74.


----------



## Paul Running

I like the reverb tanks on our Canadian built amps...Traynor and Garnet must have sourced the same tanks during that era. The tank in your Group One VC, looks similar to the Garnet Tripper:


----------



## bzrkrage

Well, it’s nice to get back home from the hospital & find presents left for you to play with.
A Traynor 12-201 mixer. 1983 was the year for these






.


----------



## markxander

Bobbie G said:


> Found a cheap YBA-2B, one with the EL84s.
> Can't wait to try it out.
> View attachment 348528


How do you like this for guitar? One has showed up locally that I'm interested in checking out. I don't own a bass amp right now, so it would help, but I am primarily looking for a combo to play guitar throgh.

I don't know much about these older Traynors aside from the reputation


----------



## Bobbie G

I like it so far, haven't had much time to mess with it. Great value for sure!


----------



## Paul Running

Please check for accuracy.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

My brother left his Traynor here, it always sounded great for how he played. It's a YCV50Blue, iirc, so not really a vintage one.


----------



## MarkM

I just picked up a Traynor PM-100 power amp today, tried it out with a LP Jr and a 8 ohm little Texas 1x12. No noise, hum but not much volume? I am guessing the 8 ohm speaker would cut the volume and maybe the guitar would be a lower signal. Unable to try it out with a preamp and 4 ohm speaker right now, grandson is staying with us.


----------



## Hell Hound

Garnet Pro Reverb. Amazing sounding amp. The original Westinghouse 6ca7's were microphonic beyond believe so I put in a set of Gold Lion KT77's and they sound great. Master volume installed and it works very well. Running in through my 2x12 with cab made by Derek Bell.



http://imgur.com/TBoJMpn




http://imgur.com/d5Tecks


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Well, guess I'll introduce myself?

I have a dedicated thread to a recent Garnet score. I ended up on this forum looking for info about it and it became immediately obvious that I needed to join this forum.

Name is Tim, from Oshawa, Ontario. 

Love Garnets and Traynors, unfortunately most of them are "too much amp" for me. I've owned several Traynors and a Garnet Sessionman in my past. (I'm 43 btw been playing guitar since 15yrs old)

Right, so I got this Granada (I'm spelling it correctly now!) stencil amp, 

The guy I got it off put chicken head knobs on there, that's fine. He had them lined up so 12 o'clock was 0. Different strokes for different folks not gonna judge (what a weirdo! lol) 

I decided I needed to fix that because I'm an old school guy who wants his knobs set up like a clock....

Don't really like chicken knobs, can't explain why. 

So I go rummaging through my box of old guitar stuff which is full of knobs, tubes, etc etc. 

Anyway, I found three knobs that I'm pretty sure are from my old Sessionman. But I need to ask, are they from my old Sessionman?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Google is your friend.

Yup. Those are Sessionman knobs:









1970's Garnet The Session Man 2x12 Combo Amp | Reverb Canada


DESCRIPTION Super cool 1970’s Garnett Session Man 2×12 combo amplifier. Great sounding and versatile vintage amplifier that sounds tone-wise somewhere between a Twin Reverb and a Hiwatt 50. Dual unlabeled grey back 12″ speakers, reverb, tremolo, and a master volume which provides a cool fuzz’d ...




reverb.com





What are the chances that is my old Sessionman? LOL. 

Anyway I'll shut up now and lurk like I usually do.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

bzrkrage said:


> Well, it’s nice to get back home from the hospital & find presents left for you to play with.
> A Traynor 12-201 mixer. 1983 was the year for these
> View attachment 357454
> .
> View attachment 357453
> 
> View attachment 357451
> View attachment 357452


These are great mixers. Everything you need for a basic show in one box, which is saying something in the days before onboard digital fx. I ran a venue using a very similar Peavey - wish it was one of these instead because it woulda matched the front of house speakers (those vertical traynor 4x12s.... but I replaced all the drivers and tuned them to kick serious ass) and also made here so CanCon but not shitty.



Hell Hound said:


> Garnet Pro Reverb. Amazing sounding amp. The original Westinghouse 6ca7's were microphonic beyond believe so I put in a set of Gold Lion KT77's and they sound great. Master volume installed and it works very well. Running in through my 2x12 with cab made by Derek Bell.


Amazing - I never knew there were ever any FTR Pros. I'ma have to keep my eye out .... zooming in on that pic I see no controls for the reverb though; s'up w dat / how's that work ?




SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Yup. Those are Sessionman knobs:


Not exactly. Those are post 74 knobs. All Garnets 1975 and later had those (including some Sessionmen, so yeah these were probably from your old one) or other similar but cheaper knobs later still. Before that was the classic 'mushroom' knobs which are much cooler (as seen on earlier Sessionmen - e.g. the FTR or non master volume ones).

Very similar to Traynor knobs but those have no skirt.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Yeah I have a good dozen old Traynor knobs. 

Technically, those knobs are from my old Sessionman. 

But absolutely the Garnet mushroom knobs must be ordered, along with 2 of those treble clef emblems (which I would love to know the origin) 

Kinda giving away my brainstorming plans for the rehousing of that Gnome here....


----------



## Hell Hound

Granny Gremlin said:


> Amazing - I never knew there were ever any FTR Pros. I'ma have to keep my eye out .... zooming in on that pic I see no controls for the reverb though; s'up w dat / how's that work ?


Thanks. The knob is on the back. I'll try to get a shot for you. I didn't have high hopes for the reverb on this but I'm quite happy with it. My tech did a bit of modding to the stinger as well and it's quite usable. Still crazy but I'm using it and having fun.


----------



## Hell Hound

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Well, guess I'll introduce myself?
> 
> I have a dedicated thread to a recent Garnet score. I ended up on this forum looking for info about it and it became immediately obvious that I needed to join this forum.
> 
> Name is Tim, from Oshawa, Ontario.
> 
> Love Garnets and Traynors, unfortunately most of them are "too much amp" for me. I've owned several Traynors and a Garnet Sessionman in my past. (I'm 43 btw been playing guitar since 15yrs old)
> 
> Right, so I got this Granada (I'm spelling it correctly now!) stencil amp,
> 
> The guy I got it off put chicken head knobs on there, that's fine. He had them lined up so 12 o'clock was 0. Different strokes for different folks not gonna judge (what a weirdo! lol)
> 
> I decided I needed to fix that because I'm an old school guy who wants his knobs set up like a clock....
> 
> Don't really like chicken knobs, can't explain why.
> 
> So I go rummaging through my box of old guitar stuff which is full of knobs, tubes, etc etc.
> 
> Anyway, I found three knobs that I'm pretty sure are from my old Sessionman. But I need to ask, are they from my old Sessionman?
> View attachment 368482


Welcome!

FWIW, I've has success with master volume mods on mine to help tame the volume.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

That's all I meant Granny Gremlin, 

What are the chances that I sold a Garnet Session Man on ebay 2 decades ago but kept the knobs because they were beat up so I put newer knobs on there to make it look more attractive?

You are a serious wealth of Garnet knowledge. 

The treble clef emblem...........Would love to know.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Hell Hound said:


> Welcome!
> 
> FWIW, I've has success with master volume mods on mine to help tame the volume.


On a 15TR?

I feel like I can't really judge it until I put some sort of proper guitar speaker in there. 

That is likely weeks away. I'll be giving the cab a chance with the new speaker, and also the reverb tank.

It already sounds good with a subwoofer for a speaker.......


----------



## Hell Hound

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> On a 15TR?
> 
> I feel like I can't really judge it until I put some sort of proper guitar speaker in there.
> 
> That is likely weeks away. I'll be giving the cab a chance with the new speaker, and also the reverb tank.
> 
> It already sounds good with a subwoofer for a speaker.......


You mentioned having Garnets that were too loud in the past so that's why I mentioned it. My Rebel is very loud at 40 watts and I was ready to sell it until I added the MV. Cheers.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Hell Hound said:


> You mentioned having Garnets that were too loud in the past so that's why I mentioned it. My Rebel is very loud at 40 watts and I was ready to sell it until I added the MV. Cheers.


Cool. Yeah 40 watts is just too much for me personally. My dream amp is a Fender Princeton Reverb, yet, that is also quite a loud amp at 15 watts or whatever it is. 

I have a Deluxe Reverb which is 22 watts, it's fantastic and I got it super cheap and stopped looking for amps after that, but I can't "open it up" without being heard down the street a block away with my windows closed. 

Enter 7 watt amp........

Had this thing on full volume yesterday and it was no louder on max then it was at 9 o'clock (3)


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Garnets I dream about, 

Revolution I, 

That Swinger amp I could have bought on ebay for $200 from some dude in Montreal (the one that got away)

And then there's the Ampeg Gemini I. 

Maybe I'm an idiot, but I've learned that I want less watts from a tube amp the further I get in life.


----------



## Hell Hound

Here is the back of the Pro Reverb. You can see a foot switch for the reverb so there are separate FS's for reverb, stinger and trem on this amp! Someone tried to add an effects loop at one point and that was removed but the top hole was used for the MV.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> The treble clef emblem...........Would love to know.


Denotes the voicing of the amp/cab. Treble clef means a guitar amp/cab. Bass clef for bass amp/cab. Both for the models that were dual use and had "LB" (Lead Guitar / Bass) model numbers (those are my jam).

Some periods had none (mostly later). BTOs all had them as did early Pros (later Pro 200/400/600/Supers did not). Never seen them on a Sessionman. Deputy series didn't have them and I think the Revolution series didn't either.

My estimate is it stopped altogether somewhere around 1972, but it (as all things Garnet) may have been a bit inconsistent at times.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Granny Gremlin said:


> Denotes the voicing of the amp/cab. Treble clef means a guitar amp/cab. Bass clef for bass amp/cab. Both for the models that were dual use and had "LB" (Lead Guitar / Bass) model numbers (those are my jam).
> 
> Some periods had none (mostly later). BTOs all had them as did early Pros (later Pro 200/400/600/Supers did not). Never seen them on a Sessionman. Deputy series didn't have them and I think the Revolution series didn't either.
> 
> My estimate is it stopped altogether somewhere around 1972, but it (as all things Garnet) may have been a bit inconsistent at times.


Cool. 

I shouldn't give it away, but in my head I'm trying to figure out the Head and 1x12 Cab I will end up with, and how I will pay respect to Garnet. Thought it would be cool to get the small mushroom knobs for this amp, and "brand" both the head and 1x12 I'm building in my head with the treble clef. 

That's my idea at this point. Thanks for letting me in on the history of it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Cool.
> 
> I shouldn't give it away, but in my head I'm trying to figure out the Head and 1x12 Cab I will end up with, and how I will pay respect to Garnet. Thought it would be cool to get the small mushroom knobs for this amp, and "brand" both the head and 1x12 I'm building in my head with the treble clef.
> 
> That's my idea at this point. Thanks for letting me in on the history of it.


No worries. Just be sure to save the serial/model number badge and you'll have no argument from me.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Granny Gremlin said:


> No worries. Just be sure to save the serial/model number badge and you'll have no argument from me.


Yes, the badge will be going on the back of the head. And I won't be throwing the Granada cab out, I'll be keeping that somewhere for the rest of my life. Maybe repurpose it at some point.

Thanks!


----------



## Permanent Waves

Kitts in Montreal put up this interesting Garnet Session Man amp:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

I got my speaker from Weber today. It's not what I ordered though 

But I put it in anyway and it sounds really good. But the model I ordered I think would suit the amp better which is why I selected it.

I sent them an email about it but if I have to ship it back at my expense or anything like that it just isn't even worth it. 

I ordered a 
12A125S *× 1*

*Impedance:*
8 ohm
*Power:*
30 watt
*Dustcap:*
Standard
*Basket Color:*
Green (Standard)
*Dope:*
None
and it says this in my online order and the print out receipt in the package I received. 

What I got was a black basket, 12A125-A 30watt 8ohm. 

Close enough right? I guess........but reading the description of the 12A125S, and the Gnome being said to be a bit bright sounding, that's why I chose that speaker. I tried the speaker they sent and it sounds really good, but is definitely tight in the bass like the 12A125A description suggests. 

Anyway, never had this kind of thing happen and I guess I'll see what can be done, if anything. It's not financially worth it to me to do any sort of exchange that costs me more money considering the cost of shipping and paying duty that has already happened. 

Just a bit disappointing.


----------



## Hell Hound

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I got my speaker from Weber today. It's not what I ordered though
> 
> But I put it in anyway and it sounds really good. But the model I ordered I think would suit the amp better which is why I selected it.
> 
> I sent them an email about it but if I have to ship it back at my expense or anything like that it just isn't even worth it.
> 
> I ordered a
> 12A125S *× 1*
> 
> *Impedance:*
> 8 ohm
> *Power:*
> 30 watt
> *Dustcap:*
> Standard
> *Basket Color:*
> Green (Standard)
> *Dope:*
> None
> and it says this in my online order and the print out receipt in the package I received.
> 
> What I got was a black basket, 12A125-A 30watt 8ohm.
> 
> Close enough right? I guess........but reading the description of the 12A125S, and the Gnome being said to be a bit bright sounding, that's why I chose that speaker. I tried the speaker they sent and it sounds really good, but is definitely tight in the bass like the 12A125A description suggests.
> 
> Anyway, never had this kind of thing happen and I guess I'll see what can be done, if anything. It's not financially worth it to me to do any sort of exchange that costs me more money considering the cost of shipping and paying duty that has already happened.
> 
> Just a bit disappointing.


That sucks. I don't see why this would cost you money to fix. Have they suggested anything as a resolution?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I got my speaker from Weber today. It's not what I ordered though
> 
> ...
> 
> I tried the speaker they sent and it sounds really good, but is definitely tight in the bass like the 12A125A description suggests.


Well, I know its hard not to play with new toys but you should have not used it before checking with Weber to see what they'd suggest to do about it. I've had places just send the correct item and not require sending the original back exactly because the shjipping makes it cost prohibitive; they'll probably still be good about it. You'll have to pay the taxes again unless they mark it as a 'gift' which it technically would be because you're not paying again, but even if they don't it's worth it for an almost free second speaker.

The bass response especially will be tight and lean on any new speaker. The suspension is stiff becase the paper/cloth/glued bits are brand new and not broken in yet. It'll open up in 12-24 hours of playing depending on how much of a workout you're giving it. The speaker will continue to change over time - cones are consumable items and eventually wear in so much so that they develop micro creases in the spots they tend to flex most in and that's what causes fartiness; cone fatigue. Never buy or pay top dollar for an original cone JBL or Jensen; not worth it because they're all haggard by now. A (properly) reconed one will be cheaper and perform better and counter-intuitively sound more vintage correct.




Permanent Waves said:


> Kitts in Montreal put up this interesting Garnet Session Man amp:


This site won't link to facebook properly apparently and facebook won't allow hot linking to images so here's a link to the pic: https://scontent.fybz1-1.fna.fbcdn....=03d7fa4eed1859afce8bf1f0632eba1a&oe=60CE44D5

No price given, but if it is a factory original "showbiz white" (look for the 'W' at the end of the model number) then it's a bit rare. On first look, I doubt it, because the white factory option only became officially available a year after they switched away from those mushroom knobs, but a) Garnet was inconsistant and prolly had some mushrooms left over if the original purchaser asked / may have done the odd white amp before making it an official option, and b) the last owner may have just ordered them and installed. That's the problem; no real good way to be absolutely sure.... except if there's a flap of tolex loose and you can look under it to see the original glue - Garnet used some weird black stuff, very distinctive if you've seen it before. A re-tolex job likely would not have that unless cheapo job that didn't clean off the old glue first. You'd probably see the new stuff on top but the 3M spray stuff is clear so maybe not.

Other than the white tolex there's nothing particularly interesting about it - most Sessiomen were 2x12 combos and it's a later more common Master Volume version. Still a fricken cool amp and they don't show up too often, but FTR heads are the shizznit (and I will rub it in every dang time ;p).

Also love that second comment: "tube or transistor."


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well, I know its hard not to play with new toys but you should have not used it before checking with Weber to see what they'd suggest to do about it. I've had places just send the correct item and not require sending the original back exactly because the shjipping makes it cost prohibitive; they'll probably still be good about it. You'll have to pay the taxes again unless they mark it as a 'gift' which it technically would be because you're not paying again, but even if they don't it's worth it for an almost free second speaker.
> 
> The bass response especially will be tight and lean on any new speaker. The suspension is stiff becase the paper/cloth/glued bits are brand new and not broken in yet. It'll open up in 12-24 hours of playing depending on how much of a workout you're giving it. The speaker will continue to change over time - cones are consumable items and eventually wear in so much so that they develop micro creases in the spots they tend to flex most in and that's what causes fartiness; cone fatigue. Never buy or pay top dollar for an original cone JBL or Jensen; not worth it because they're all haggard by now. A (properly) reconed one will be cheaper and perform better and counter-intuitively sound more vintage correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site won't link to facebook properly apparently and facebook won't allow hot linking to images so here's a link to the pic: https://scontent.fybz1-1.fna.fbcdn....=03d7fa4eed1859afce8bf1f0632eba1a&oe=60CE44D5
> 
> No price given, but if it is a factory original "showbiz white" (look for the 'W' at the end of the model number) then it's a bit rare. On first look, I doubt it, because the white factory option only became officially available a year after they switched away from those mushroom knobs, but a) Garnet was inconsistant and prolly had some mushrooms left over if the original purchaser asked / may have done the odd white amp before making it an official option, and b) the last owner may have just ordered them and installed. That's the problem; no real good way to be absolutely sure.... except if there's a flap of tolex loose and you can look under it to see the original glue - Garnet used some weird black stuff, very distinctive if you've seen it before. A re-tolex job likely would not have that unless cheapo job that didn't clean off the old glue first. You'd probably see the new stuff on top but the 3M spray stuff is clear so maybe not.
> 
> Other than the white tolex there's nothing particularly interesting about it - most Sessiomen were 2x12 combos and it's a later more common Master Volume version. Still a fricken cool amp and they don't show up too often, but FTR heads are the shizznit (and I will rub it in every dang time ;p).
> 
> Also love that second comment: "tube or transistor."


Thanks Granny Gremlin. I installed it very carefully and even put painters tape on the screw holes and very lightly tightened only 4 screws to test it out, to see if I'd be satisfied with it and just take the L. 

This isn't my first Weber speaker and is in fact my 5th, they make incredible speakers by hand and their "clones" are probably better "and they are WAY cheaper" than buying an actual Jensen or Celestion alnico speaker re-issue ( I think the Jensen's go for $430 at L&M)

Anyway, I sent Weber an email last night and got a response this morning while at work. They wanted pictures to confirm I had received the wrong product and I was happy to oblige. 

I ordered a Weber 12A125S based on the description of its characteristics:

For late 50’s/early 60’s low power 12″ tone, replaces Chicago Jensen P12Q and Oxford 12’s.
12″, 11oz AlNiCo magnet, 20 or 30 watts, 1-1/4″ voice coil and pulp, ribbed cone. This is the early 60’s 11 rib pulp cone that replaced the curved seam cone.
Warmer, moderate low end, medium breakup, compressed/fattened at higher volumes.

But received a 12A125A:

_The favorite for period-correct Tweed Deluxe tone (5E3):_* [12A125A, 8 ohm, 30w, standard dustcap, light dope]*
Replaces Chicago Jensen P12Q and other medium power AlNiCo 12’s.
12″, 11oz AlNiCo magnet, 20 or 30 watts, 1-1/4″ voice coil, curved seam, ribbed cone. Woody, reedy, early 60’s Fender tone. Tight low end, detailed high end. Compressed and fattened at higher volumes. This speaker cannot be ordered with no dope. _Not recommended for use with harmonica_

I don't even care that it came to me in a black basket. 

Anyway, here's 2 of the pics I sent, 

















Clearly not what I ordered at all. So we'll see tomorrow what the response is.

I'm a massive Weber speaker fan, mistakes happen, I could possibly try this in my

'79 Deluxe Reverb and the old original Fender branded CTS from that amp in the Granada Gnome and maybe they're a match made in heaven. 

We'll see.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Also the reverb tank L&M special ordered for me has already arrived at the store, can't pick it up until the weekend because I'm working a ton this week. But I'm excited because they made me think it would take possibly months to arrive based on another customer who ordered a reverb tank from the service department. 

Hopefully it works well. 

Even went to Home Depot to eyeball wood and get an idea of how much it will cost me to put this Gnome chassis into head format. Thinking I'm going to go with knotty pine because I'm sure many of you are aware that wood prices are not only insane right now, but I can't even find the type of maple I was hoping to get. 

It's all gonna be good and a fun project. In no hurry though and will think it through.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Hey, wondering if a Mod could move my posts from #1,211 and on into the dedicated thread I made Grenada "Garnet Stencil amp" project.

Really don't want to muck up this wonderful thread with my own crap, which is why I started out here with a dedicated one. I knew off the bat I was in for a project, and that's the reason I even found this forum (and happy I found it btw)

I'm going to have a shit ton more posts about this and would like to keep it contained so I don't have to worry that I'm being annoying or something. 

Thanks in advance if this is cool. 

Finished project? Absolutely will post it in here. But it's a long way out at this point, gonna be tons of trouble shooting, asking for help etc.


----------



## Latole

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Garnets I dream about,
> 
> Revolution I,


I'm lucky to have one


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Latole said:


> I'm lucky to have one


Yeah you lucky duck!

Haha. Revolution II's were always around, the I though is way less watts no? I remember hearing Neko Case talking about recording with it, and always wanted to try it.

Also there's probably people wondering why I dream about Ampeg Gemini I, same sort of scenario, way less watts, way more rare, I know it's not Garnet, just amps I lusted after.

Garnet Swinger..........WHY did I not buy it? Had it in my ebay basket.......(I'm talking maybe 2002)

I'd love pics of your Revolution I or any pics for that matter haha.


----------



## ga20t

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Yeah you lucky duck!
> 
> Haha. Revolution II's were always around, the I though is way less watts no? I remember hearing Neko Case talking about recording with it, and always wanted to try it.
> 
> Also there's probably people wondering why I dream about Ampeg Gemini I, same sort of scenario, way less watts, way more rare, I know it's not Garnet, just amps I lusted after.
> 
> Garnet Swinger..........WHY did I not buy it? Had it in my ebay basket.......(I'm talking maybe 2002)
> 
> I'd love pics of your Revolution I or any pics for that matter haha.


Rev I is 1 x 12" and 2 x 6V6, reverb and tremolo

Rev II is 1x12" and 2 x 6L6, reverb and tremolo (looking for one with top controls ATM).

Rev III is 2 x 12" and 2 x 6L6, reverb and tremolo. There was also a 4x10" Rev III.

Left to right: Revolution I, Gnome, Revolution III:


----------



## Latole

I see may series for Revolution 1 
Mine look like this one ;


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Just wanted to update on the Weber Speaker situation:

What a stand up operation they got going. I received what I'd originally ordered yesterday, no tax no duty. 


http://imgur.com/dwYoaMf




http://imgur.com/3m4klvb


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Just wanted to update on the Weber Speaker situation:
> 
> What a stand up operation they got going. I received what I'd originally ordered yesterday, no tax no duty.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dwYoaMf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3m4klvb


But now I have a new dilemma, the whole putting the Gnome into head format, not happening.

Instead it's all going back into the Granada cab along with the new reverb tank and speaker. And my '79 Deluxe Reverb is getting the other Weber speaker and we'll see how that goes.

I just want to play some guitar through awesome amps.

Should be fun, but there's some PITA to take care of.


----------



## Hell Hound

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Just wanted to update on the Weber Speaker situation:
> 
> What a stand up operation they got going. I received what I'd originally ordered yesterday, no tax no duty.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dwYoaMf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3m4klvb


Awesome. Great to know Weber wants happy customers.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Hell Hound said:


> Awesome. Great to know Weber wants happy customers.


They will forever have my business. And not even because of this. If they told me "well, you're SOL" and I ever wanted to buy a speaker, they'd still be the first speaker builder that comes to mind. 

So, the 30 watt "wrong" speaker is now in my Deluxe Reverb, and it sounds great. First time I've had an alnico magnet speaker in there (fairly positive the original CTS is ceramic)

Completely changed my EQ tone controls, they are now way more widely useable, gonna take some time to find my sweet spot not to mention it's gonna need some breaking in. 

I think I kinda lucked out big time getting the wrong speaker lol. And I think the one I ordered will also be perfect for the Gnome. 



That's the good news. Bad news is the rehousing the Gnome into head format is a bust. It's going back in that massive Granada cab along with the new weber and reverb tank, and it will sound glorious I'm sure. 

I can't afford to redo the project right now and just gonna be positive and enjoy it, just gotta solder the RCA plugs to the old reverb wire, put the chassis back in, put the new speaker in, and lug that monster back up to my room. 

It's cool. Sound is more important than looks. Someday I'll be in a better spot financially and will do the Gnome rehousing project properly.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Hell Hound said:


> Awesome. Great to know Weber wants happy customers.


From my experience, all their customers should be happy


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Ok, weird request for knowledge:

I was trying all these different tubes a while ago in my Garnet stencil amp, and I have this Phillips 6BQ5, took me a while to figure out where it came from but then realized "oh yeah, that Traynor Mark III I had was loaded with these, and weird, this was the reverb/tremolo driver I think?"

Took it to my amp tech and he tested it and said "yeah it's well in the green" which is apparently good.

It's a Mullard I believe, it might have value, I'm broke, I can't find another like it on the internet, all I can find is this from tube depot NOS Mullard Made EL84 / 6BQ5

So this tube says GT Britain in white around the bottom, I also think I see a B and a W elsewhere but it's fading a bit and I'd need a magnifying glass to be sure.

Just kind of wondering if anyone knows what this tube is, and what kind of value I might try and sell it for? ( I don't see myself needing an EL84 anytime soon)


----------



## colchar

Any thoughts on the Traynor YGM-4 Studio-Mate? Thinking of picking one up if I can't find a YGM-3 at a reasonable price, but I've never tried 4x8" speakers before.


----------



## Latole

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Took it to my amp tech and he tested it and said "yeah it's well in the green" which is apparently good.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373773
> View attachment 373774
> View attachment 373775



Tube tester are not reliable to test power tubes. Power tubes need a real working condition. Tube tester are like testing a car on a idle. Not on the road.

The only good test is on a amp 

These new Mullard tubes have nothing in common with the real and old Mullard tubes. The name has been bought and used by a modern tube manufacturer. This is Marketting.
Didn't your technician mention this to you? 

Don't waste your time with this tube, buy a new one, JJ's or whatever


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Latole said:


> Tube tester are not reliable to test power tubes. Power tubes need a real working condition. Tube tester are like testing a car on a idle. Not on the road.
> 
> The only good test is on a amp
> 
> These new Mullard tubes have nothing in common with the real and old Mullard tubes. The name has been bought and used by a modern tube manufacturer. This is Marketting.
> Didn't your technician mention this to you?
> 
> Don't waste your time with this tube, buy a new one, JJ's or whatever


This isn't a new Mullard. It's from an early 70's Traynor Mark III. It's the real deal. Fairly sure it works.

That Traynor I had back in the 90's was fully loaded with these GT Brittain labeled Mullards, I sold the EL34's way back when for $140 for the quad (They go for $500 each now)

I'll just hang on to it for now. But I'm sure it has some type of value and fairly confident it was working just fine last time it was in use. 

I'm just kinda broke and selling some things I don't use and was wondering if anyone had an idea on value. Maybe I'll contact TheTubeStore.com which is based out of Hamilton I believe.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Latole said:


> Tube tester are not reliable to test power tubes. Power tubes need a real working condition. Tube tester are like testing a car on a idle. Not on the road.
> 
> The only good test is on a amp
> 
> These new Mullard tubes have nothing in common with the real and old Mullard tubes. The name has been bought and used by a modern tube manufacturer. This is Marketting.
> Didn't your technician mention this to you?
> 
> Don't waste your time with this tube, buy a new one, JJ's or whatever


I'm also totally aware that pretty much all but JJ's are now made in Russia by New Sensor which is basically Electro Harmonix. Praise them for keeping tube production going.


----------



## player99

Long live EHX.


----------



## Latole

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> This isn't a new Mullard. It's from an early 70's Traynor Mark III. It's the real deal. Fairly sure it works.
> 
> That Traynor I had back in the 90's was fully loaded with these GT Brittain labeled Mullards, I sold the EL34's way back when for $140 for the quad (They go for $500 each now)
> 
> I'll just hang on to it for now. But I'm sure it has some type of value and fairly confident it was working just fine last time it was in use.
> 
> I'm just kinda broke and selling some things I don't use and was wondering if anyone had an idea on value. Maybe I'll contact TheTubeStore.com which is based out of Hamilton I believe.



Oh ! Sorry , It is a NOS at $200 each ! I never paid that for a tube. It is a pice for a collector, not for a guitar player.

You tube may work .
I'm just saying that a tubes tester is not always reliable for power tubes. 
What bias does your tube require? Will you be able to match it with another tube or will you need separate bias adjustments?
Many questions


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Latole said:


> Oh ! Sorry , It is a NOS at $200 each ! I never paid that for a tube. It is a pice for a collector, not for a guitar player.
> 
> You tube may work .
> I'm just saying that a tubes tester is not always reliable for power tubes.
> What bias does your tube require? Will you be able to match it with another tube or will you need separate bias adjustments?
> Many questions


Yeah, just curious about it. It seems to be basically the most desirable 6BQ5 Mullard, and is obviously used....Yeah, it's just a tube......but it might be worth something. There are some single EL84 amps out there. Maybe I should just throw it up on eBay and see what happens. Unless someone on here has an amp that takes a single EL84, I'd consider just giving it away lol. 

Anyway, who cares about this stupid tube, I'm ruining this thread.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

player99 said:


> Long live EHX.











From Russia, With Dread (Published 2006)


Mike Matthews, owner of a Russian vacuum tube factory, has encountered an increasingly common problem: someone is trying to steal his company.




www.nytimes.com





Wow. 

We all know Mike Matthews is a legend, thanks for the TUBES!


----------



## Simon Peterson

Picked up this nice old Traynor YT-15 super twin 15 for cheap. It's so bright that for the first time ever I've got the treble boost off on my Reverb master. I figured it had new drivers in but nope original Marsland 15s. If anyone is holding onto some traynor logos then let me know


----------



## Verne

If cabs count, I have a 70s YF-10 I got from a member and I absolutely love this cab. I use it with my Fender London Reverb head and my Mustang 1 V2 combo that I added a speaker out jack. Sounds awesome!!! Has the bar name stenciled on the back. I assume it was a house speaker for poor musicians who didn't have their own cab. With the grill off, it definitely looks like original speakers in it.


----------



## Simon Peterson

Very cool, I'm looking for one of those!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Ok, weird request for knowledge:
> 
> I was trying all these different tubes a while ago in my Garnet stencil amp, and I have this Phillips 6BQ5, took me a while to figure out where it came from but then realized "oh yeah, that Traynor Mark III I had was loaded with these, and weird, this was the reverb/tremolo driver I think?"
> 
> Took it to my amp tech and he tested it and said "yeah it's well in the green" which is apparently good.
> 
> It's a Mullard I believe, it might have value, I'm broke, I can't find another like it on the internet, all I can find is this from tube depot NOS Mullard Made EL84 / 6BQ5
> 
> So this tube says GT Britain in white around the bottom, I also think I see a B and a W elsewhere but it's fading a bit and I'd need a magnifying glass to be sure.
> 
> Just kind of wondering if anyone knows what this tube is, and what kind of value I might try and sell it for? ( I don't see myself needing an EL84 anytime soon)
> 
> View attachment 373773
> View attachment 373774
> View attachment 373775


Not sure you'd get that much for it - it's used, not NOS, no box, just a single not a pair etc. Top dollar for collectors requires those things. And top dollar for these is not that high to begin with (like $200-300 a pair); not like EL34s, 6CA7s, 6550/, KT88 or even 6V or L6; the big bottle power tubes. You'll easily get like US$40, but not necessarily much more. It would be easier with a pair, but as is you're best off saving it for use in some single-ended el84 amp - there's tones of those on the market



SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I'm also totally aware that pretty much all but JJ's are now made in Russia by New Sensor which is basically Electro Harmonix. Praise them for keeping tube production going.


Don't forget China ;P They make more (volume wise) than Russia.


----------



## colchar

I was wondering if someone here could decipher a Traynor serial number for me? I figure someone here knows them well enough.

I picked up a YGL3 Mark III that the previous owner seemed to think was a '72, but I think it is either a '68 or '78 but I am not sure this model was made in either of those years.

The serial number is 8023091.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fernieite

colchar said:


> I was wondering if someone here could decipher a Traynor serial number for me? I figure someone here knows them well enough.
> 
> I picked up a YGL3 Mark III that the previous owner seemed to think was a '72, but I think it is either a '68 or '78 but I am not sure this model was made in either of those years.
> 
> The serial number is 8023091.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Can't help with the serial number, but date codes from the pots, trannies, etc. Will help.

Also, the cabinet style would help narrow it down a bit too. Photos?


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> I was wondering if someone here could decipher a Traynor serial number for me? I figure someone here knows them well enough.
> 
> I picked up a YGL3 Mark III that the previous owner seemed to think was a '72, but I think it is either a '68 or '78 but I am not sure this model was made in either of those years.
> 
> The serial number is 8023091.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


From the 0rigami site Vtg Traynor info
I’m guessing a ‘78 they were made in 76…….
“

*Seven-digit*
serial numbers_are coded as follows_
s/n: 1020629
First digit: Last digit of year of production (1 ^= 1971, 3 ^= 1973)
Second and third digit: Month of production (01 ^= Jan., 11^=Nov.)
Last four digits: Numbered unit produced within that year?​


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> From the 0rigami site Vtg Traynor info
> I’m guessing a ‘78 they were made in 76…….
> “
> 
> *Seven-digit*
> serial numbers_are coded as follows_
> s/n: 1020629
> First digit: Last digit of year of production (1 ^= 1971, 3 ^= 1973)
> Second and third digit: Month of production (01 ^= Jan., 11^=Nov.)
> Last four digits: Numbered unit produced within that year?​



That's correct.

I had emailed Mike Hollman at Traynor and he got back to me today. He was the designer of that amp and said it was a '78.

Here are his comments "That would be Feb, 1978. One of the updates I had the lab make to that re-design in '76 was deepening the mid cut so that control has more range. There is also a lift position on the ground switch so you can get rid of loop hum if it ever happens (some studios have odd a/c grounding). Great amp - power galore. Enjoy!"


----------



## colchar

fernieite said:


> Can't help with the serial number, but date codes from the pots, trannies, etc. Will help.
> 
> Also, the cabinet style would help narrow it down a bit too. Photos?



It is a '78 (see above).


----------



## mrmatt1972

Got the 1969 Mach V 2x12 back from the shop!


----------



## fernieite

Here's my 1965 Traynor YBA-1 Bass Master. (originally tube rectified)
It's an early one with the "hangover" wrap-a-round corners, dark turret board, Mallory caps, rectangular grill vent cut-out, and identified on the back tag as "Bass Amp". Serial number 141. I play it through my 1980s Marshall 4x10 cab. (1965A)


----------



## fernieite

Here's a slightly better photo.
Does anyone have a proper replacement pilot light jewel for this? I'd like to get a red one, which I believe it would have originally come with.


----------



## ga20t

fernieite said:


> Here's a slightly better photo.
> Does anyone have a proper replacement pilot light jewel for this? I'd like to get a red one, which I believe it would have originally come with.
> 
> View attachment 402205


Slight derail: is that a GU-12 on the left?


----------



## fernieite

ga20t said:


> Slight derail: is that a GU-12 on the left?


Yes it is. Good eye!


----------



## Detox_jr

I like mine


----------



## jv100k

I was blasting my old YBA2 tube rectified 1x15 bassmate today and found the schematic tucked in the back
It’s not easy to find this one so here it is


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Pasted from another section of this forum (bought in the first week of February):

I bought the same combo thursday (around the 3 I think!) and just finished the minimal recap today (electrolytics only). The original combo @Frenchy99 had the OPT wired only at 8 ohms so I guess the OEM speaker is 8. The 4 ohms tap (green) is simply soldered to an unconnected lug on a terminal strip inside.

I bought it specifically for bass playing and it rocks. Previous owner told me that it needed new tubes… but he was wrong: the two Sylvania’s 6L6GC read 85-90 on my Jackson tester.

I even tried it with an Eden 210XLT bass cab and it was quite loud! Love the dedicated « jumpered » input so I can blend the two channels.

In my case, I’ve mounted a terminal strip and replaced the original can (20-20-20-20 with the first two paralleled) with three discrete 47uf. The last one mounted far away was 22uf but I chose to replace it also with a 47uf.


----------



## diyfabtone

Latest acquisition - 1967 YVM-1. Sounds quite good as is. The 4 input circuits use 1/2 12AX7 each and are grid leak bias types like early 50's guitar amps however the clean tone is very nice. Begs for at least one pair of channels being modded to a higher gain circuit. Might open the feedback loop and see if that gives a bit more hair to the tone. This model has a big choke and uses a split-load inverter (my fav). Tone controls are baxandale, not typical guitar stack. Really great amp for clean and pedals. Reverb tank would be the one thing I'd like to add.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

diyfabtone said:


> Latest acquisition - 1967 YVM-1. Sounds quite good as is. The 4 input circuits use 1/2 12AX7 each and are grid leak bias types like early 50's guitar amps however the clean tone is very nice. Begs for at least one pair of channels being modded to a higher gain circuit. Might open the feedback loop and see if that gives a bit more hair to the tone. This model has a big choke and uses a split-load inverter (my fav). Tone controls are baxandale, not typical guitar stack. Really great amp for clean and pedals. Reverb tank would be the one thing I'd like to add.
> 
> View attachment 408546


There was a dedicated tube reverb unit, the TR-1, built specially for the preamp out/power amp in connectors of the YVM-1.

BTW, love mine (68 I think) and use it as a general purpose studio amp, as it is - no circuits mods, and even sporadically as a bass amp.

Mine has white chicken head knobs instead and a choke too. Great that it has 4-8-16 ohms taps. I use it with a custom built (not by me, old stuff) 1x15 CTS driver and - do not laugh - a little Realistic Minimus 7 for the highs!

Didn’t know that EQ wasn’t « Fenderish », good to know!


----------



## bolero

Does anyone know where to get that bumper trim Traynor used on their cabs in the 70's? I need to restore an 8x10 cab that's missing some.

Thx!


----------



## fernieite

Detox_jr said:


> I like mine


That's hot! Is that an 8x10" cab?


----------



## Frenchy

bolero said:


> Does anyone know where to get that bumper trim Traynor used on their cabs in the 70's? I need to restore an 8x10 cab that's missing some.
> 
> Thx!


Been trying to find some for years...

Best is to buy an empty PA speaker and take the trim from it.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Frenchy said:


> Been trying to find some for years...
> 
> Best is to buy an empty PA speaker and take the trim from it.


I could use a tiny amount of support. Going to go do the measurements on the TR15, got the wood, got everything really. 

Just need the cuts on the maple to be precise-ish.

Like, 45 degrees glued to 45 degrees, not much to ask right?


----------



## diyfabtone

Butt joints with internal battens is easier and stronger. 45 degree cuts are not bad if you have a very good radial saw, otherwise they can be disappointing, If you are covering it doesn't really matter, especially if you round-over the edges.


----------



## MarkM

I just built some speaker cabinets and an amp head cabinet using finger joints, that was a pile of work! Butt joints with internal battens would be the way to go.


----------



## Lincoln

MarkM said:


> I just built some speaker cabinets and an amp head cabinet using finger joints, that was a pile of work! Butt joints with internal battens would be the way to go.


Another option I've been playing with is a router bit called a "corner lock" or "drawer lock" bit. One half goes through laying down, the other standing up vertically.








Finishes nicely both inside and out. Seems very strong. Much faster than finger joints.
Not that speed counts. I always seem to get some tear-out on my finger joints. No big deal on anything being covered with tolex. You just fill the tares and sand level. But when I started making real wood cabinets (stained ad cleared), tear-out became a huge issue.


----------



## Detox_jr

fernieite said:


> That's hot! Is that an 8x10" cab?


It's a Traynor YC-810. Sorry for the late reply, I am just getting back to my normal routine after being in a bad auto accident.


----------



## bzrkrage

New (to me) Garnet Enforce G200H & 212 cab


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Patrice Brousseau

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 419507
> 
> View attachment 419505


Massive power transformer! And a choke too… Lot of filter cans!


----------



## Torren61

Does anyone know where I can get a "Traynor" badge for a mid 60s YBA-1A? I bought the head on June 10th. The serial number is a three digit and it looks like it's a '65-'68 model but the badge is missing and the grill cloth is wrong.


----------



## valcotone

My 1970 YBA-2 with 6V6 outputs. Love this amp! 

The power transformer was buzzing a bit when I got it but I sourced a good replacement (Hammond 290TRB) and it's good as new.


----------



## Torren61

6V6 are my favorite power tubes. Cool amp!


----------



## Mikev7305

valcotone said:


> My 1970 YBA-2 with 6V6 outputs. Love this amp!


I have a '69 yba-2 but it's in nowhere near as nice shape as yours! Is it all stock?


----------



## valcotone

Mikev7305 said:


> I have a '69 yba-2 but it's in nowhere near as nice shape as yours! Is it all stock?


Well... replaced power transformer as noted, and I did tweak the tone control circuitry to be closer to a BF Fender design. Kept the old parts though.


----------



## Mikev7305

I'd love to hear the difference. I didn't touch the tone controls on mine, I changed a plate load resistor, slope resistor to like 56k I think, and added a cut control. Sounds great. My buddies yba-2 (also 69) all I did was change the slope resistor from 220k I think it was down to 100k and the amp was absolutely incredible. Better than mine (which at the time was my number 1). I should get mine out again it's been a while...


----------



## valcotone

I basically followed the Fender layout and pots/resistors/caps values in the tone stack and I think it sounds a little clearer and less muddy or congested in the mids.


----------



## ga20t

I've been considering having a few tweaks done to my own Bass Mate but not sure what direction I will go. There are a few Youtube examples modded to AB763 (not sure how far they went there) and they seem to sound pretty great. Maybe an 18-watt? IDK. Mine's a '72 IIRC with el84 power section.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 419507
> 
> View attachment 419505


I mean look at the cans on that one! Nice!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Just wanted to ask if anyone has any opinion on the transformers in my TR15?


























I think the amp sounds fantastic, but I wouldn't mind getting back up transformers for these two, but no idea how to figure that out. 

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## Paul Running

If you are unable to source a datasheet, you can determine the impedance ratios by knowing the turns ratio which may be discovered by signal testing. The way I test my unknowns is by inputting a 10V peak to peak, 1KHz signal into the primary and checking the output signal. Here's an example of one that I confirmed.
With 10VP-P input, I measured 400mVP-P, 580mVP-P and 780mVP-P on the secondary (it's a multi-tap secondary).
You then calculate the voltage ratios and then the impedance ratios; this result allows you to determine the primary impedance required for various loads and then match it to a manufacturer.

*OPTFM 086* (single-ended, grey and potted)
Eprim = 10000mVP-P
Esec = 400mVP-P, 580mVP-P and 780mVP-P, Eratio = 25:1, 17.2:1 and 12.8:1
Zratio = 625:1, 296:1 and 164:1
8Ω load, primary load can be (4) 1K3Ω, (8) 2K4 or (15) 5KΩ


----------



## Frenchy99

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Just wanted to ask if anyone has any opinion on the transformers in my TR15?
> 
> View attachment 427009
> 
> View attachment 427007
> 
> View attachment 427006
> 
> 
> I think the amp sounds fantastic, but I wouldn't mind getting back up transformers for these two, but no idea how to figure that out.
> 
> Appreciate any advice.
> View attachment 427008



Send an email to Hammond transformers with the 3k1018 model number from the Marsland transformer and they will direct you to the proper remplacement.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Paul Running said:


> If you are unable to source a datasheet, you can determine the impedance ratios by knowing the turns ratio which may be discovered by signal testing. The way I test my unknowns is by inputting a 10V peak to peak, 1KHz signal into the primary and checking the output signal. Here's an example of one that I confirmed.
> With 10VP-P input, I measured 400mVP-P, 580mVP-P and 780mVP-P on the secondary (it's a multi-tap secondary).
> You then calculate the voltage ratios and then the impedance ratios; this result allows you to determine the primary impedance required for various loads and then match it to a manufacturer.
> 
> *OPTFM 086* (single-ended, grey and potted)
> Eprim = 10000mVP-P
> Esec = 400mVP-P, 580mVP-P and 780mVP-P, Eratio = 25:1, 17.2:1 and 12.8:1
> Zratio = 625:1, 296:1 and 164:1
> 8Ω load, primary load can be (4) 1K3Ω, (8) 2K4 or (15) 5KΩ


This is so WAY over my head! ( I mean that as a compliment)

But my father somehow understands this stuff even though he has no interest in guitar amps. 

He's gonna re-read this tomorrow (he's 79, in bed early, great guy), but he's saying this involves isolating the transformer which I'm not gonna do. 

Hmmmm. I was just curious. Like I say I'd just like to get some back ups, because I plan to keep this amp going the rest of my life, and the way things are going I'd imagine stuff like this is just going to become more rare, and prices up and up. 

I'd love to get it checked out by you actually, but I doubt we live anywhere near each other, and I don't want to bug my local L&M amp guy with something like this because well, he's really good, but doesn't like annoying crap like what I'm asking about here so I'll just keep enjoying it the way it is.

Big thanks btw! Also, Frenchy I did what you said, we'll see if Hammond get back to me. Thanks!


----------



## Steve_F

Thought I'd take a moment to post 2 new amps I picked up in the past few months.

I was very lucky to pick up a surprisingly clean Traynor YGL-3 and Garnet Pro and I'm loving both of them.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Steve_F said:


> Thought I'd take a moment to post 2 new amps I picked up in the past few months.
> 
> I was very lucky to pick up a surprisingly clean Traynor YGL-3 and Garnet Pro and I'm loving both of them.
> 
> View attachment 441882
> View attachment 441883


Those are both surprisingly clean specimens. The Garnet is an early one - the front panel labeling gives it away as 66-67 - so that's extra surprising that it's not more trashed. 

Is it a pair of output tubes or a quad?


----------



## Steve_F

Granny Gremlin said:


> Those are both surprisingly clean specimens. The Garnet is an early one - the front panel labeling gives it away as 66-67 - so that's extra surprising that it's not more trashed.
> 
> Is it a pair of output tubes or a quad?


Thanks for the info. I had it pegged as late 60's but wasn't sure so I appreciate the clarification! It looked clean in the pics the seller sent me but I was really impressed seeing it in person. Barely a mark on it.

Dual 6CA7 output tubes. Am I correct in assuming Quad 6CA7's would make it a BTO?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Steve_F said:


> Thanks for the info. I had it pegged as late 60's but wasn't sure so I appreciate the clarification! It looked clean in the pics the seller sent me but I was really impressed seeing it in person. Barely a mark on it.
> 
> Dual 6CA7 output tubes. Am I correct in assuming Quad 6CA7's would make it a BTO?


At this vintage, yes. But later on the Pro line was expanded to Pro (pair), Pro 200 (quad) and Pro 400 (sextet). There was also a BTO 400 at some point (sextet). Probably before the expanded Pro line (which replaced the BTO altogether).


----------



## Frenchy

Granny Gremlin said:


> Pro 200 (quad) and Pro 400 (sextet). There was also a BTO 400 at some point (sextet).


Sorry to correct you GG but the pro and 200 vwas always a pair of EL34s. The BTO, BTO 400 and Pro 400 were a quad of el34s. Only the Pro 600 has a sextet of EL34s. 



Granny Gremlin said:


> Probably before the expanded Pro line (which replaced the BTO altogether).


The Pro never replaced the BTO or 400 model.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy said:


> Sorry to correct you GG but the pro and 200 vwas always a pair of EL34s. The BTO, BTO 400 and Pro 400 were a quad of el34s. Only the Pro 600 has a sextet of EL34s.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pro never replaced the BTO or 400 model.


Yep fair enough, wrote that too fast and messed it up. Sorry bout dat.

But the BTO was no longer in prod when the Pro 200 came out (but fair enough the BTO 400 came out at the same time as the Pro 200).


----------



## Steve_F

Granny Gremlin said:


> At this vintage, yes. But later on the Pro line was expanded to Pro (pair), Pro 200 (quad) and Pro 400 (sextet). There was also a BTO 400 at some point (sextet). Probably before the expanded Pro line (which replaced the BTO altogether).


Ah yes I owned a Pro 200 “Super” for a while which was cool but I didn’t enjoy it nearly as much as this Pro.


----------



## Double A

Alright Garnet aficionados, any idea what era this Guillotine might be from? I notice the artwork and layout is a bit different from the ones Pete currently has on the site.


----------



## Seance

Spaceman in Ottawa has this for $1,499.00 sick:
https://www.spacemanmusic.com/product/garnet-rebel-pa90r-w-cabs/








1970s Hard Wired in Canada
40 watts Tube PA Head
4 Inputs
Built in Reverb
2 Band Master EQ
Comes with 2 Garnet 4 x 8 PA Cabinets


----------



## Seance

Looks great. Curious about 4x8x2 speaker spread.


----------



## fernieite

Beauty! Appears to have some sort of built-in echo, as well!


----------



## bolero

Double A said:


> Alright Garnet aficionados, any idea what era this Guillotine might be from? I notice the artwork and layout is a bit different from the ones Pete currently has on the site.
> 
> View attachment 447617


Maybe 2000's sometime? I think that's when they started making them.

What does the wiring look like?

I don't know if they ever used serial #'s on those.


----------



## Frustrated Bassist

I blame this on you people. My ygm-3 is jealous already...


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Frustrated Bassist said:


> I blame this on you people. My ygm-3 is jealous already...
> View attachment 452281


What Garnet model is it?


----------



## Robb Caddus

Frustrated Bassist said:


> I blame this on you people. My ygm-3 is jealous already...
> View attachment 452281



Great one, it looks like a Vagabond I own.


----------



## Steve_F

Another one I picked up last month. YBA-1 also quite clean. I'm having a good run. I had a YBA-1 when I was a teenager and I loved that amp. Used it for years and always regretted selling it. I'm really happy to have one again.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Steve_F said:


> Another one I picked up last month. YBA-1 also quite clean. I'm having a good run. I had a YBA-1 when I was a teenager and I loved that amp. Used it for years and always regretted selling it. I'm really happy to have one again.
> View attachment 456158


This one is really clean, kudos!


----------



## Steve_F

Patrice Brousseau said:


> This one is really clean, kudos!


Thanks I'm really enjoying it!


----------

